# Show me your SMALL collection-



## TylerDurden (Aug 1, 2011)

The recent thread on "what four to five watches you would get with $5,500" combined with the ever-increasing interest in streamlining my life has led me to start thinking about the choices people make when limiting the size of their collections, especially in regards to how they may try to bring some diversity or increased utility into those smaller collections. So, if you would, show me your *purposefully* small collections (I'm not talking about the "I just bought my first watch, but I want all of them" small collections). It would be great if all of your watches are in one shot and if you can include a blurb on why you chose those pieces. And, if you have two or three watches and are waiting for that last one or two, tell me about those as well.

Also, I'm not going to try to define "small collection" and I always enjoy seeing the huge, impressive collections some people have; however, I'm particularly interested in collections that are purposefully limited to around four or five watches or less (counting "that beater" that no one ever includes).

I'm away from all of my photos at the moment, but I'll get around to posting a pic/blurb in my own thread at some point.

Thanks!


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

Here is my family shot. Now, I recently added 2 more to this, but will be selling one of the watches which I still have not decided.


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

I like the idea of this thread. I like the idea of "streamlining your life" with a watch collection being included in that process. Your username matches my signature so I'm guessing we are like minded. It will be good to see what people come up with. I'm not sure if I could get that streamlined, but it would sure feel good. I'm in the process of getting my entire collection to fit in a 15 spot watch box with 5 additional Gshock beaters to top out at 20:-s? That's not a lot by most standards on here, but I would have a ways to go to the Zen state of "5".


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

In the last couple months I cut my collection down from 10+ to 4 (well technically 5). Now it consists of my Ball Moonphase, Citizen Promaster "Ray Mears", Mondaine "Royal Jordanian" chrono, and an Eterna-matic dive watch that is going to replace my Stowa Seatime. I'll add better pictures later on once I receive the Eterna. For now, here's a rather crappy one from a mini-SOTC I did earlier.










Ball - this is currently my daily wearer. I consider it an 'all-arounder' in style: it looks pretty casual on the Ball bracelet and imo can be dressed up with a nice leather strap.

Citizen - my beater/grab-n-go watch.

Mondaine - my dress watch. I've actually been on the fence about flipping it since there aren't many occasions that I need to dress up for. On the other hand, I doubt I'll ever see another one of these for sale so I've kept it for now.

Eterna-matic - I've been looking for a dressy diver for a while now. Most of the ones I liked were either too large or sub homages (now bored of them). I actually first saw this Eterna a while ago but only recently found one for sale. It's likely going to replace my Stowa because I think the style suits me better. I wish it was in my budget to keep both though.

And my 5th is my Invicta 9211 that I don't really wear. There's nothing wrong with the actual watch; it's actually still running strong after 4 years. I'm just not a fan of Daytonas (it's a homage), but I'm not going to sell it since it was a gift. Actually, I'd wear this if I were going to be in an environment where I may really bang up my watch. Build up that wabi-sabi!


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 1, 2011)

hpark21 said:


> Here is my family shot. Now, I recently added 2 more to this, but will be selling one of the watches which I still have not decided.


Thanks for your response; that's a great shot and a beautiful lineup you have. You can't go wrong with a collection that has a Sub, a PanoMatic Lunar and a G-Shock.


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 1, 2011)

scooby said:


> I like the idea of this thread. I like the idea of "streamlining your life" with a watch collection being included in that process. Your username matches my signature so I'm guessing we are like minded. It will be good to see what people come up with. I'm not sure if I could get that streamlined, but it would sure feel good. I'm in the process of getting my entire collection to fit in a 15 spot watch box with 5 additional Gshock beaters to top out at 20:-s? That's not a lot by most standards on here, but I would have a ways to go to the Zen state of "5".


Hey, thank you for your post and rest easy, compared to some of the collections on here, 20 seems downright reasonable. Sometimes I think people are secretly hoarding so many watches until they're ready to spring them all into the public at once and crash the used watch market. Or, maybe that's just what I'm hoping for. Anyway, I enjoy looking at collections of all sizes, but my "zen state" (great phrase) is three to four - I think. Looking at your sig, you've made some great watch choices, it would be great to see pics if you have any available.

Also, love the quote, naturally.


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 1, 2011)

Citizen V said:


> In the last couple months I cut my collection down from 10+ to 4 (well technically 5). Now it consists of my Ball Moonphase, Citizen Promaster "Ray Mears", Mondaine "Royal Jordanian" chrono, and an Eterna-matic dive watch that is going to replace my Stowa Seatime. I'll add better pictures later on once I receive the Eterna. For now, here's a rather crappy one from a mini-SOTC I did earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Citizen, that's a good looking collection. I really like the Ball and appreciate the rationale behind each purchase. I'm also looking forward to more pics and a couple of nice shots of that new Eterna. Also, congrats on the pick up!


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 1, 2011)

I guess I should finally respond to my own thread...

Over the years, I have gone from cheap quartz to entry autos and manuals to nice autos and manuals, even dabbling in vintage, and now I'm heading back towards quartz, but this time on the higher end. I simply found that, though I loved the look and build quality of some of my nicer autos and manuals, more often than not I ended up grabbing the quartz that was already set and ready to go. So over the last few months, I have sold, given away or otherwise divested myself of a number of watches, bringing the collection down from a "high" of around 10 watches, to two (not counting two that I'm trying to sell - so, check those out in the private sellers forum [shameless plug]).

Once I sell those two watches, buy the two new ones and give my G-Shock 5600 away, my collection will be:

First, my *Nomos Orion Weiß 33* (small wrists)-







(My pic)

This is my dress/formal attire watch that gets worn quite frequently. Though it's manual wind, the lack of a date complication makes it very quick to set and, of course, it's gorgeous on the wrist. Even if it wasn't a graduation from law school/business school gift from my mother, this watch would never leave my collection.

Next (and hopefully soon to be acquired) is the *Grand Seiko SBGX061*-







(Pic from Seiya)

This will be my quasi-sporty, wear everywhere watch. I think it could easily go from sport coat to shorts or jeans and I like the ease of use implicit in an HAQ module (though, it would be perfect if it had a perpetual calendar). It's an attractive, grab-and-go that has good water resistance, a super long maintenance cycle (every 50 years, though it needs a new battery every three) and it brings a lot of versatility into my small collection.

*G-Shock of some description-*
And, finally, rounding out the collection with a serious beater will be one of the nicer G-Shocks. After cycle through a few, I have the standard 5600 right now, but I'm looking to acquire one of the multi-band, atomic, solars sometime in the next couple of days. I do a non-trivial amount of regular travel in "developing" countries, so I always need to have a low profile, under the radar but very durable watch. And, even though I may be the only person in Latin America that shows up for things on time, I like the accuracy, multiple time zone and various alarms for reminding me about things I should be doing instead of playing soccer and drinking aguardiente. Pic forthcoming once I settle on a model.

As an interesting aside (or not?), I was going about setting up savings accounts for proposed watch purchases and since I was seriously considering saving for a Rolex Explorer I, which I have admired from afar for quite some time, I decided to head to the local AD to try it on and be sure that I liked it "in the metal." It looked great, felt great and by all accounts is great, but for some reason I decided immediately that I would not buy it. A quick mental calculation assured me that for the same money I would rather buy and rebuild a vintage cafe racer, go on a short vacation to Central America with my wife and maybe still have a buck or two leftover for a caipirinha. It was a strange and unexpected turn of events, as I don't have any issues with luxury items per se and I'm a firm believer in buying quality. So, anyway, now I'm keeping an eye out for another motorcycle and thinking about making a caipirinha this evening.

I'm still looking forward to seeing other small collections, so if you have one please post it here.


----------



## Rockbox (Jul 5, 2012)

So two years ago, my wife purchased the Omega as a wedding gift - a watch I wanted for quite a while. I purchased the B&M Classima as a dressier alternative for work after a promotion a year later. Recently for my 30th, picked up the Zenith Annual Calendar. Over the next couple of years the plan is to upgrade the Classima to a JLC Master Control (I prefer 40mm to 42mm for a dress watch). After that, I hope to be done for a good few years at least!


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 1, 2011)

First, thanks for posting. Second, that's a beautiful collection - they're all gorgeous but the PO and Zenith especially so. And, a big yes to the JLC MC.


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

Well, besides my Gshocks, this is what I have widdled my collection down to. The blue Omega SMP has been replaced with a Speedmaster and I have a Seiko SKX173 inbound. I know there is a lot of redundancy in my collection, but I can't bring myself to sell them. I will be letting some Gshocks go though. If you have any recommendations please feel free to share. I love your Nomos and Grand Seiko. I've had the chance to handle that Seiko and it's a fantastic watch. Can't say enough good things about it. To comply with the topic of this thread, if I had to pick 5 watches to keep tomorrow it would be:

1. Speedmaster-All arounder. This watch is classic and can be dressed up or down. The no date feature makes for a great no fuss mechanical.

2. Omega SMP quartz-all around summer dress/casual watch

3. Breitling Aerospace.-Traveling- another great looking, light weight, grab and go accurate quartz.

4. Seiko SBCM023-summer casual

5. Casio GW-5000-Dare I say beater? Never, but a solar/atomic that is as versatile as they come is a must!

Versatility is the key in a good small collection. That will be a major factor in all of my future purchases.









[I








MG]http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b345/subie4life/IMAG0586.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for your post and showing off your awesome collection! I really like your choices for the hypothetical five watch collection. You do have a bit of similarity in style between your pieces but you incorporate a ton of functionality and, as you mentioned, versatility. I have to admit, I'm on the hunt for the GW-5000 as I type this. Just waiting for the sun to rise over Tokyo and my PayPal account to forgive me and hopefully it will be in-bound by tomorrow. Fingers-crossed, chicken sacrificed and all that...

I forgot to mention, thanks for your input on the SBGX061, as I have yet to see one in person.


----------



## dedward (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 1, 2011)

Cool watches, though ~28 seems like a larger collection by non-WIS standards. But, around here, you fit right in.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

I try and stay at 4 watches - 2 for the week and 2 for the weekend. Plus a beater. Any more and I feel that they don't get enough wear. Today the collection is:

*Reverso Grande GMT* - Work week / dress watch. Love how the GMT function is executed (dial on one side tells home time, the other local time). 









*Tudor Snowflake Sub* - The other half of my work week rotation. Started getting into Tudors with the heritage releases a couple years back and discovered the snowflake. Was on the hunt for one for a while before I found a nice blue one.








*Halios Laguna - *a versatile fun watch for the weekend &#8230; looks good on the bracelet, Isofrane, and leather.








*Tsunami* - my weekend tool watch. Jumped on one of the last T builds a couple months back. Outstanding build quality, a workhorse movement, and hand assembled by the founder. Does it get any better than that?









*Seiko Sumo* - Violated my 4 watch rule buy picking this up a month ago in a local meet up. Heard a lot about the fit/finish of the Sumo and had to see if it was true. It is. Right up there with my old Omega Seamaster IMO. 









*G-Shock* - My beater for going to the gym, working on the yard/car/boat/etc. 









That's 5 so I've obviously violated my 4 watch rule and already I'm finding that my 3 'fun' watches - Halios, Tsunami, Sumo - aren't getting enough wear. Will probably have move one of them &#8230; just hard to figure out which one o|


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you for showing your collection with us. They're all great choice, but I really love the Reverso and the Tudor. More than once, I have seriously considered buying both of them (though I *really* like the the Tribute to 1931). I completely agree about too many = not enough wear. Every time I get above three, something just starts sitting around doing nothing.


----------



## akasnowmaaan (Jan 15, 2012)

How do you people make enough money to buy 28 watches when you lack the reading comprehension to figure out what a 'small' collection is?

I mean really. 
When someone asks to see Japanese watches, don't post your friggin' Speedmaster.
When someone asks to see cheap divers, don't post your friggin' Blancpain 50 Fathoms.
When someone asks to see 35-39mm dress watches, don't post your 45mm Planet Ocean.

Small collections do not need three or four photos to fit all of them in!

:rodekaart


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 1, 2011)

Based on your sig, you have a great purposefully small collection; want to share some pics with us? 

Also, good to see you back around.


----------



## Rxlando21 (Jul 23, 2012)

a little blurry my apologies.


----------



## akasnowmaaan (Jan 15, 2012)

Thank you! Glad to be missed, glad to be back!

I would post, but my Speedy is out for a few more days getting serviced, and I'm getting the Nomos polished up to sell it. (I tried to like it, really I did, but that's another story for another thread.) I'm actually waiting on the Nomos' replacement. Once they're back, I'll post.


----------



## G07 (Nov 20, 2008)

*For me, a 2-3 watch "collection" ... can we call it that?!! .... works best*

My current two ...

Grand Seiko SBGE001 SD GMT
Omega PO 2500D


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: For me, a 2-3 watch "collection" ... can we call it that?!! .... works best*

Nice! I had moments when I was sincerely trying to talk myself into that GS GMT, but it's a bit too expensive to wear to the vast majority of the destinations I frequent, thus obviating the use of the GMT complication. It's definitely my favorite GMT watch though. And, everyone likes a PO, including me.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: For me, a 2-3 watch "collection" ... can we call it that?!! .... works best*

I've got a small collection; I'll post pics shortly...


----------



## dedward (Nov 20, 2009)

akasnowmaaan said:


> How do you people make enough money to buy 28 watches when you lack the reading comprehension to figure out what a 'small' collection is?
> 
> I mean really.
> When someone asks to see Japanese watches, don't post your friggin' Speedmaster.
> ...


kind of harsh.I consider mine as a small collection.Would you rather see the well over 200 watches in my collection?
on this forum,when someone asks to see swiss watches,fully 1/3 of the posts show Seiko watches.
The word cheap and watches isn't proper for forums.That insults members.maybe use the word inexpensive instead.
Also,maybe the Blancpain is his "cheap" watch in his collection.
We all don't play with the same finances to work with here.


----------



## Neuritis (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: For me, a 2-3 watch "collection" ... can we call it that?!! .... works best*

Here is my small "black" collection.


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: For me, a 2-3 watch "collection" ... can we call it that?!! .... works best*

Thanks for posting pics; that's a pretty interesting collection. I don't think I've ever seen a Seiko like the one on the top, let.


----------



## Gary123 (Oct 12, 2009)

I have 11 higher end watches in my collection and that is too many. That is also not counting 3 watches: one that I am negotiating a sale, two I plan to list for sale, and three I have decided to sell. I don't find 11 to be a small collection.


----------



## akasnowmaaan (Jan 15, 2012)

dedward said:


> kind of harsh.I consider mine as a small collection.Would you rather see the well over 200 watches in my collection?


Sure, that would be awesome. Feel free to make another thread! It's not like we'll run out of ones and zeros or something.



dedward said:


> on this forum,when someone asks to see swiss watches,fully 1/3 of the posts show Seiko watches.


We agree! It's slightly annoying when people post against the spirit of a thread.



dedward said:


> The word cheap and watches isn't proper for forums.That insults members.maybe use the word inexpensive instead.
> Also,maybe the Blancpain is his "cheap" watch in his collection.
> We all don't play with the same finances to work with here.


You're reaching a bit just to be antagonistic. Which, I have to admit, is one of the things I do best, so I can't fault you much.


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree. Once you amass maybe five watches and reach the point that normal people would start thinking you're crazy based solely on the number of watches you own (without even touching on price), you no longer have a small collection in my book. Likewise, if all of your watches are not making it into regular rotation, you probably have a larger collection.

Gary123, having seen your collection around the forum, I know you have some truly great pieces, it must be difficult deciding what needs to go and what will stay.


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

TylerDurden said:


> I agree. Once you amass maybe five watches and reach the point that normal people would start thinking you're crazy based solely on the number of watches you own (without even touching on price), you no longer have a small collection in my book.


Agree. Five is my new max but I can easily do with three. I have nine now.


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 1, 2011)

Show us your five Marchone. And, happy 2,000+ posts.


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

Here are three of my nine. I will keep only the Speedmaster and buy two to four others.










*Sinn 757 UTC / Omega Speedmaster Professional / Chronoswiss Lunar Calendar*


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

My SMALL collection ...


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, Nishant, great collection and beautiful photography. I particularly like that JLC. Thanks for posting.


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 1, 2011)

The suspense, I can't see the pics...


----------



## BlinkyNIN (Oct 7, 2011)

Here's a quick and dirty shot of my watches.









The Oris, Christopher Ward and Sumo mainly get worn at work. I work in a brewpub and it mainly depends on what I'm doing that day. If I'm bar tending its either the Oris or CW. If I'm slinging food around, it's the Sumo on a rubber strap. The Sumo has also become my "day at the beach watch" also.

The Hammy and Steiny are my weekend watches.

I've tried to sell the Traser a few times, but nothing has really come of it. So I held onto it and will slap it on when I head out to the shooting range.

If everything goes right, I should be a manager soon and have plans on rewarding myself with an Orient Star Retrograde.


----------



## Benny P (Jan 29, 2012)

As listed in my sig (except for the old broken Seiko).


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

The pic was taken for Pam subforum hence all the Pams,I still have a couple of Rolex,Cartier,vintage JLC,Tags et al..


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

I've currently got the following (no group shot for now as I'm doing some flipping)

1. Seiko SARB017 (my "one watch" watch)
2. Tissot PR 516 GL (the heritage version with the rally bracelet)
3. G-Shock (not a clue which one)

4. Steinhart Ocean 1 (should be here today, not sure how long it will stay)

5. Mystery (I'm leaning Mido Multifort (38mm) but the Certina DS-1 still has a shot too)


----------



## Gary123 (Oct 12, 2009)

TylerDurden said:


> .............. Likewise, if all of your watches are not making it into regular rotation, you probably have a larger collection............


Well, I like having a few watches, maybe 3, that would never make it into a regular rotation, like a nice dress watch, and a couple very unusual pieces. So if 5 is a reasonable limit, I would personally go to perhaps 8. I have 14, not counting the one I am selling. That is too many and I must sell a few.



TylerDurden said:


> ...............
> 
> Gary123, having seen your collection around the forum, I know you have some truly great pieces, it must be difficult deciding what needs to go and what will stay.


It is very difficult. More than perhaps 2, I am at a loss to pick the ones that must go.


----------



## nin. (Mar 11, 2010)

This is my small -but dear- collection of chronographs. I've got 4 divers as well, but no group shot of those or all 8 watches together, sorry.
L2R: Tissot Navigator (Lemania 1343), Omega Speedmaster 176.012 (cal. 1045/Lemania 5100), Heuer Bundeswehr 1550 SG (Valjoux 230), Orfina Porsche Design ref. 7177 (Lemania 5100).
You could safely say that I'm a sucker for Lemania-powered timepieces, lol. I would very much like a 145.012 and/or a Zenith A386 as part of that family as well, but nowadays that's more of a midsummer night's dream than a feasible goal. 
I should now get back to humming the tune of 'be thankful with what you've got'. 
Cheers!


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

This is my small collection. I only wear two of them.

Top row (left to right): 
- G-Shock Giez - my workout watch I wear while running/biking/lifting or doing any extensive manual labor
- Bowflex Heart Rate Monitor watch - my old workout watch that I got for $6 on sale at a DOD site. Don't need it anymore because I have the G-Shock which I like better, but I still don't want to get rid of it for some reason.

Bottom row (left to right):
- Trias automatic - A watch my dad gave me. I don't like the look all too much, but it keeps GREAT time at +/- 2 seconds a day. Haven't worn it for two years. 
- Omega Seamaster Chrono - My daily wearer - I wear it to do anything except working out and when it might get damaged.
- Kenneth Cole - A cheap watch I got from my wife when we got engaged. That's the only reason I keep it is because it's from her. Haven't worn it in about 3 years.


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice collection and thanks for posting. And, hey, everyone needs a shooting (range) watch. I'm looking forward to seeing that OS Retrograde, post pics when you get it.


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice shot and great collection. I really like the look of the Sumo's but their just too big for my puny wrists.


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice! I'm not a huge blacked out watch fan, but it works for me on the Pams for some reason.


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 1, 2011)

Cool set-up. The Alpinist seems to very popular, though I'm not sure how I would feel about the green dial in person. Already questioning the Ocean 1 before it even arrives? I'm not sure how good of an omen that is. And, let us know which watch takes slot number five.


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 1, 2011)

I like your chronos, particularly that Heuer (I'm resisting the temptation to look into that watch any further). Thanks for the pic and descriptions; having the model number for the Heuer readily available is making not looking into it all the more agonizing.


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 1, 2011)

G-Shock and Seamaster, you can't go wrong there. Thanks for posting a pic and telling us about your watches.


----------



## wilson_smyth (Aug 4, 2008)

Posted this image a few days ago, but belongs in this thread also. My collection is modest, and all items in it are pretty modest also. I cant bring myself to spend anymore than 600 euros on a watch and TBH there is more than enough choice in that price bracket. Sure id love a classic speedmaster, but saving for a house, or just a rainy day is much more important to me.

Within my price bracket i try to keep as much diversity as possible. There are tons of black faced silver submariner style divers I like, but i dont need a bunch of black faced silver submariner style divers when one will do. I try to have each watch look very different from the rest and I think i have succeeded in some way as my friends who have little knowledge on watches always notice when i am wearing a different watch or when i vary what im wearing since i saw them last. having anyone who is not a WIS notice your watch is a win IMO:


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 1, 2011)

wilson_smyth said:


> having anyone who is not a WIS notice your watch is a win IMO:


So true, I'm lucky if I can get my wife to notice my watch, much less anyone else. Though, I bet she would notice if I slipped in a new purchase. There's no winning...

Anyway, nice collection with a lot of diversity. I like the look of that Seiko on the bottom-right quite a bit but can't quite tell what it is from here.


----------



## wilson_smyth (Aug 4, 2008)

TylerDurden said:


> So true, I'm lucky if I can get my wife to notice my watch, much less anyone else. Though, I bet she would notice if I slipped in a new purchase. There's no winning...
> 
> Anyway, nice collection with a lot of diversity. I like the look of that Seiko on the bottom-left quite a bit but can't quite tell what it is from here.


Thanks! Yea, my other half doesnt know one watch from the next, but she knows a new one from one i already own! Thats some tallent!

Watches are 
Top Left: Seiko SARB017 Alpinist on Buffalo Padded Strap with Seiko clasp.
Top Right:Seiko SKXA35 on Martac Olive Nato.
Middle Left: Stienhart Ocean Vintage Military Milsub Homage on Grey Martac Nato.
Middle Right: Prometheus S80 on black nato from Jake at Dagaz.
Bottom Left: Seiko SKX779 Black Monster on standard Bracelet.
Bottom Right: Seiko SARB059 Alpinist on Stienhart Strap with Stienhart Buckle.

And on its way is a Jake (Dagaz) Bordeau Seiko Black Bay Mod, with Yobokies saphire (currently being fitted by Duarte in NEWW)!! Cant wait!


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 1, 2011)

Ah, that's cool, I haven't seen a black dialed alpinist before. I like!


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

TylerDurden said:


> Wow, Nishant, great collection and beautiful photography. I particularly like that JLC. Thanks for posting.


Thanks for the compliment, Tyler. Much appreciated !


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

my very small collection


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 1, 2011)

Small collection, but nice choices (and cool photos): A chrono, a field watch and two dive watches. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Watch Tim (Sep 12, 2011)

Sorry about the bad picture..here's my "nuclear family collection".
.baume mercier capeland chrono...great everday watch, esp. with earthtones..
.Breitling Navitimer Montbrilliant chrono..great to time pizza delivery with
Omega Seamaster...blue dial, dauphine hands..love that wavy dial..wears well with navy suits imho
Maruce Lecroix masterpiece. open heart movement hand winder, hand-tooled silver dial..nice dress piece
Movado Datron..I needed an underststed, classic watch..very well-finished, good price point
Tissot Brigeport chrongraph, 18k gold (my only), gator strap, good to dress up or wear everyday...my ideal watch..onion crown,Breguet hands,coin edge....if i had only one would be this one.


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 1, 2011)

Watch Tim said:


> Sorry about the bad picture..here's my "nuclear family collection".
> .baume mercier capeland chrono...great everday watch, esp. with earthtones..
> .Breitling Navitimer Montbrilliant chrono..great to time pizza delivery with
> Omega Seamaster...blue dial, dauphine hands..love that wavy dial..wears well with navy suits imho
> ...


I like how you use the Breitling "Instruments for professionals" to time pizza deliveries - that seriously made me laugh. Anyway, great collection and thank you for posting here.


----------



## andy_s (Feb 13, 2009)

Same as nin, I've a few 5100/5012 Lemanias, most are here -










In a bit more details:

Tutima Commando II ZUZ (issued)










Sinn 156 (1st Gen)










Heuer Carrera 510.523










Tissot 1343 and Omega 376.0822 cal. 1045 (Lemania 5100)










Lorenz Sub-Pro (5100) - both versions:

Panda -










All-Black -










Sinn EZM1










Lemania South African Air Force (issue)










So a big fan of the Lemania chronograph display and movement in general, probably a few more to get though....

Andy


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for the photos Andy, they're all great pieces. I really like the EZM1! All this Lemania talk makes me think I almost need one.


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

Nice Lemania andy, love it. Need to get a 5100 for the automatic division of my collection, prefer the all black pvd with bracelet, when I find a good deal.

My smaller version on the winder:


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 1, 2011)

Zyk1on, those are some sharp looking watches - the Glycine looks pretty awesome. 

Also, and completely unrelated, Zyk1on as in Zyklon as in Zyklon B (or even A)? I'm something of a military history buff, so it's an interesting, if not a bit morbid, username.


----------



## andy_s (Feb 13, 2009)

nin. said:


> This is my small -but dear- collection of chronographs. I've got 4 divers as well, but no group shot of those or all 8 watches together, sorry.
> L2R: Tissot Navigator (Lemania 1343), Omega Speedmaster 176.012 (cal. 1045/Lemania 5100), Heuer Bundeswehr 1550 SG (Valjoux 230), Orfina Porsche Design ref. 7177 (Lemania 5100).
> You could safely say that I'm a sucker for Lemania-powered timepieces, lol. I would very much like a 145.012 and/or a Zenith A386 as part of that family as well, but nowadays that's more of a midsummer night's dream than a feasible goal.
> I should now get back to humming the tune of 'be thankful with what you've got'.
> ...


TD - the EZM1 has been on virtually every day for the last 3 years, the chronograph is worked at least once a day - beautifully simple yet full of sound details.

Z - the 510.501 is my only black watch, a PD is certainly needed...










...and nin - that is great one, very clean indeed and in fine livery too. I've looked at Zenith for a while now as well, De Luca first generation specifically I think, but there is lots of choice - it'd be nice to see your divers if you get a chance.

Andy


----------



## nin. (Mar 11, 2010)

andy_s said:


> Same as nin, I've a few 5100/5012 Lemanias, most are here -


My heart rejoices in this sight! 
Congratulations Andy!


----------



## nin. (Mar 11, 2010)

andy_s said:


> -the EZM 1...beautifully simple yet full of sound details.


Precisely! Robust and irresistibly simple at the same time.



andy_s said:


> Z - the 510.501 is my only black watch, a PD is certainly needed...
> 
> ...and nin - that is great one, very clean indeed and in fine livery too.


Thank you Andy! I should mention though that my Orfina is actually Olive green, but I couldn't get the colour to show right in that picture. 
Don't know if you've tried a PD on your wrist or not, but when you do, chances are you'll reconsider what timeless design is; at least that's what happened with me. I hope you find one. ;-)
Cheers.


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

Nishant said:


> My SMALL collection ...


Nothin small about that ...
Killer collection Nishant. As Tyler said, great pics. 
All look great esp the LW and Korwbeek! And the JLC. And the PAM. And ...


----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

A few of my watches together:














































Added some more watches since then but not taken a group shot


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 1, 2011)

You have great taste in watches. What's the skeletonized watch? I'm not generally a fan of skeletonized pieces, but that one is very nice and appears to actually be legible.


----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

TylerDurden said:


> You have great taste in watches. What's the skeletonized watch? I'm not generally a fan of skeletonized pieces, but that one is very nice and appears to actually be legible.


Assuming you are talking to me then:

a) Thank you

b) Breguet La Tradition in white gold (with retrograde seconds).


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 1, 2011)

GETS said:


> Assuming you are talking to me then:
> 
> a) Thank you
> 
> b) Breguet La Tradition in white gold (with retrograde seconds).


I was; apologies for the confusion. And, thank you for the watch info!


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Fantastic collection of high-end timepieces .... As far as I am concerned, you left nothing out.



GETS said:


> A few of my watches together:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Medphred said:


> Nothin small about that ... Killer collection Nishant. As Tyler said, great pics. All look great esp the LW and Korwbeek! And the JLC. And the PAM. And ...


Thank you sir. Much appreciate your compliment.. you yourself have a tasteful collection of timepieces. Cheers !


----------



## andy_s (Feb 13, 2009)

*nin* - I think yours is familiar then - you maybe know elio, mitsman etc  ? It is keeping great company.

I've yet to try one - a PD - but I'm not sure why not - they are probably one of 'the' classic automatic chronographs in a military style, even from a non-Lemania centred point of view.


----------



## rpstrimple (Jan 24, 2012)

My small collection of affordables. I'm happy with my collection as it stands, considering a college budget is a pain to live on...I wish the Waltham was an auto though.










1.) Seiko SKX007K2-Daily wear, seriously love this thing. 
2.) Invicta 8926A-I know, I know, Invicta...but it was a gift and it really is a great watch. 
3.) Ultra Affordable Steel Bagelsport, this represents a future grail. 
4.) Waltham Day/Date, stumbled upon this on the bay, it's a beauty for 15 bucks...


----------



## Silversurfer7 (Apr 7, 2011)

here's mine:


----------



## andy_s (Feb 13, 2009)

^ Not a number in sight - very tight!


----------



## nin. (Mar 11, 2010)

andy_s said:


> *nin* - I think yours is familiar then - you maybe know elio, mitsman etc  ? It is keeping great company.
> 
> I've yet to try one - a PD - but I'm not sure why not - they are probably one of 'the' classic automatic chronographs in a military style, even from a non-Lemania centred point of view.


Yep, they are dear friends and fellow watch enthusiasts. Which reminded me that I haven't dropped by ATG for too long. 
About them PD, do try one on your wrist. But I must warn you: it might be a wallet-drenching path to addiction. :-d


----------



## twoods (Nov 10, 2012)

New member, first post. I don't have a super impressive collection yet, but I wear em all. I have a couple at the shop getting polished so I'll post a group pic later.

1. Casio GS-1001 G-Shock







2. Casio G-100-1







3. Oris Williams F1







4. Vintage Ball Trainmaster (mine has a metal bracelet)







5. Casio Edifice EFX-500







6. Timex Weekender







7. Vintage Hamilton (cordovan strap on mine)







8. Vintage Tissot Sideral (unique smooth metal strap on mine)







9. A dressy quartz Versailles
10. Old rail road pocket watch

I think that's it. I thought I counted 11 earlier but that's all I can think of. Glad to be here. For a next purchase looking hard at a Minorva tourbillon. I'd love to have a Swiss tourbillon but I don't think I'll live enough lifes to afford one.


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 1, 2011)

twoods said:


> New member, first post. I don't have a super impressive collection yet, but I wear em all. I have a couple at the shop getting polished so I'll post a group pic later.
> 
> 1. Casio GS-1001 G-Shock
> View attachment 872548
> ...


First, welcome to WUS; hopefully you'll find it to be an enjoyable and not too expensive place. Second, thanks for sharing your collection with us - with 10 watches, I would say you're already heading down the WIS collector path.


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 1, 2011)

rpstrimple said:


> My small collection of affordables. I'm happy with my collection as it stands, considering a college budget is a pain to live on...I wish the Waltham was an auto though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I completely understand the living on a budget bit - finished school and trying to pay back the loans in record time... Anyway, it's funny about Invictas, people seem to really like them or hate them. I've never had one, but a buddy at work has one he loves (and he's a watch guy too). I have toyed with the idea of picking up one of those SKX's for years though.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 1, 2011)

Silversurfer7 said:


> here's mine:
> View attachment 871857


Very nice and clean designs.


----------



## flori78 (Sep 7, 2008)

My affordable one following my signature.

I don't need more watches but just upgrade.


----------



## Manks (Oct 22, 2012)

My Collection, not all are highly valuable, but they have sentimental value:

Esquire - bought his and hers with my wife when we were first married.
Omega - 1952 bought for my Grandfather by my Grandmother, they had no money so this was a major gift at the time
Omega: My fathers from 1965, bought by my Grandmother
Livadia - Landeron 48 Chrongraph movement, was my other Grandfather's before WW II, one of the very few items of value that side of the family managed to keep through that mess.
Tudor - No great story, just a watch I really like and bought at auction about 20 years ago.
Seiko - a gift to me from my father on my 16th birthday - a family tradition to get your first expensive watch at 16.

I have a couple of others that are not in the photo, but this make up my "valued" collection.
\


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Monocle (Oct 19, 2009)

MKII Sea Fighter - everyday wear
Casio MTG - weekends (I live on the border of two timezones)
Seiko OM - everybody needs a monster
Casio GW-5000 - When I'm doing something none of my other watches would survive.
Seiko5 - Job interviews, good with blue jeans
Mr. Jones Everyday Special - My initials are MJW and 31 December is my birthday and damnit, I think that's cool
Not pictured - Casio G-7900 I've been trying to kill for three years and a couple of Fossils I won't admit to.

I'd like to downsize a bit more and turn say my MTG, Orange Monster, and Seiko5 into one good <=40mm Eco-Drive, especially if I can find a PMX56-2591.


----------



## enkidu (Mar 26, 2010)

Here's my small collection. Mainly destro sport watches with german bent, and a dress watch thrown in.


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 1, 2011)

Lord Monocle said:


> MKII Sea Fighter - everyday wear
> Casio MTG - weekends (I live on the border of two timezones)
> Seiko OM - everybody needs a monster
> Casio GW-5000 - When I'm doing something none of my other watches would survive.
> ...


Nice, I like that GW-5000! I had an OM for a few weeks, but we never gelled and it moved on to a better home. The MJW is cool too, especially considering your initials.


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 1, 2011)

Enkidu, I like everything here and the destro look in general. Great collection!


----------



## Lord Monocle (Oct 19, 2009)

TylerDurden said:


> Nice, I like that GW-5000! I had an OM for a few weeks, but we never gelled and it moved on to a better home. The MJW is cool too, especially considering your initials.


Still committed to finding a GW-5000? I maintain it's the best square G out there at the moment.


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

*Re: For me, a 2-3 watch "collection" ... can we call it that?!! .... works best*

Great two watch collection John...
I had a PO for a bit I liked it but just a bit too big and heavy for me.



G07 said:


> My current two ...
> 
> Grand Seiko SBGE001 SD GMT
> Omega PO 2500D


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 1, 2011)

Lord Monocle said:


> Still committed to finding a GW-5000? I maintain it's the best square G out there at the moment.


So committed, I'm wearing one right now. And, for my size wrist, it may just be *the* best G. 







Thanks again for your input on the watch; picking one up was definitely the right decision.


----------



## Lord Monocle (Oct 19, 2009)

TylerDurden said:


> So committed, I'm wearing one right now. And, for my size wrist, it may just be *the* best G.
> View attachment 878349
> 
> Thanks again for your input on the watch; picking one up was definitely the right decision.


Good to hear. Just make sure you don't baby it. Nothing sadder than a Casio safe queen. I'm wearing mine this weekend just for a chance to get out in the sun and keep the battery topped up.


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 1, 2011)

Lord Monocle said:


> Good to hear. Just make sure you don't baby it. Nothing sadder than a Casio safe queen. I'm wearing mine this weekend just for a chance to get out in the sun and keep the battery topped up.


Oh yeah, this is my rough wear watch, so it'll see service in some interesting places. I should probably go ahead and order extra straps, bezels and a bull-bar. Now, to convince my wife I need to spend $100+ on extra watch parts...

In other news, I'm thinking about turning my watch trifecta into a "quadfecta" by adding a diver back into the mix. Some of the all titanium Citizen air divers look very promising. Of course, this could delay the purchase of the GS a bit, so I'm hoping to turn it into a Christmas present (henceforth to be known as "Operation Tinsel Time").


----------



## Lord Monocle (Oct 19, 2009)

TylerDurden said:


> Oh yeah, this is my rough wear watch, so it'll see service in some interesting places. I should probably go ahead and order extra straps, bezels and a bull-bar. Now, to convince my wife I need to spend $100+ on extra watch parts...
> 
> In other news, I'm thinking about turning my watch trifecta into a "quadfecta" by adding a diver back into the mix. Some of the all titanium Citizen air divers look very promising. Of course, this could delay the purchase of the GS a bit, so I'm hoping to turn it into a Christmas present (henceforth to be known as "Operation Tinsel Time").


Let me know when you find a bull bar. I wanted one at one time and might again if it looks good and the cost is reasonable. Then again I might decide it's a piece of wire like I usually do...


----------



## enkidu (Mar 26, 2010)

TylerDurden said:


> Enkidu, I like everything here and the destro look in general. Great collection!


Thanks man! Once you go destro, you don't go back.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: For me, a 2-3 watch "collection" ... can we call it that?!! .... works best*



IGotId said:


> I've got a small collection; I'll post pics shortly...


As promised, sorry for the crappy pic lol:


----------



## Kells (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: For me, a 2-3 watch "collection" ... can we call it that?!! .... works best*

Here's my small collection:

Certina DS Action Diver - Just got it, bracelet sizing was a pain in the tushy, but the end results were 'Marvelous'.
Tag Aquaracer quartz - Really nice watch, bracelet is amazing and I enjoy wearing it.
Halios Laguna blue - Love/Hate relationship with the watch, looks fantastic on a leather strap.
Swiss Army Alpnach Mech - Love the watch, don't wear it a bunch but cannot sell it because it holds a sentimental place in my heart, 10 yr anniversary present from wifey.


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

Just recently posted a thread about my own small collection of 4 on the Pil / Mil forum. Some great watches on this thread - love andy_s's Lemania chrono collection - superb! To check out my aviation themed line up:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/pilot-collection-786434.html


----------



## Ridly (Oct 27, 2011)

My current VERY small collection. Sold a few because Im adding one more quality piece. Haven't decided what yet...

Got the casual, every day office watch segment covered. Maybe a real dress watch next? Thats the only thing I think Im missing a watch for.


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 1, 2011)

Ridly said:


> My current VERY small collection. Sold a few because Im adding one more quality piece. Haven't decided what yet...
> 
> Got the casual, every day office watch segment covered. Maybe a real dress watch next? Thats the only thing I think Im missing a watch for.


Nice. What are you thinking about for the dress watch?


----------



## Ridly (Oct 27, 2011)

TylerDurden said:


> Nice. What are you thinking about for the dress watch?


Thanks. I really like the JLC master calendar. I also really like the PAM 312.

It's really hard to decide. I am only going to get one, most likely two more watches so I have to choose wisely. I have a few major expenses coming up soon so I have to put my watch addiction on the back burner for a while.


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

I like your two choices a lot. IMHO, quality trumps quantity every time. I'm going through this now.

Let us know what you decide.


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

I've just consolidated my collection myself. I received a grand seiko today and that should end the flipping for awhile, because whenever I feel like buying another watch it will be compared to the GS and there is not much comparision in the price range.


I've got an AT 8500 coming next week and I think with that, the GS and my Damasko DA 36 I should have my bases covered for awhile.


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

From left to right:
Citizen Listed in signature
Digital cheapie I use as a chronometer
Sterile sub homage
Parnis m172s lookalike
Garton 44mm flieger
Sterile PAM homage
Invicta listed in sig


----------



## ewdi (Aug 5, 2011)

I have added a JLC Master Compressor GMT & PAM 392 since this pic was taken, but I wear the Panomatic 70% of the time


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Here you have my Magrette small collection and my Stowa small collection. ;-)


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Of course... my Oris small collection is one of my favourites!


----------



## Omjlc (Dec 19, 2011)

My small collection. Sub, GO PanoReserve, Speedy Pro and JLC Master Grande Ultra Thin.


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 1, 2011)

Omjlc said:


> My small collection. Sub, GO PanoReserve, Speedy Pro and JLC Master Grande Ultra Thin.
> 
> View attachment 941232


It looks like you're set with that beautiful collection. You should leave WUS now while you're ahead of the game.


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 1, 2011)

I completely forgot to update this thread with new pics of my collection. So, here it is:









From left to right: 

Nomos Orion Weiß 33 - obviously my dress/formal watch.
Citizen Eco-drive Promaster Titanium Air Diver's 200m - the everyday watch; it's amazingly comfortable and I'm smitten with it.
Casio G-Shock GW5000-1JF - the hyper-durable, rugged wear watch of the group (I also use it to set my other watches).

I should note that I also have a three cheap Casios that I generally don't count as part of my regular rotation, but actually wear most when I'm traveling for work:









That's an F-91W, an F-105W and anCA-53W. And, I have a Suunto Core (not pictured) that I only wear while backpacking - which is, sadly, not that often these days.

Still on the radar: Grand Seiko SBGX061. I'm holding out to see if a perpetual calendar is ever going to happen with the quartz GSs. After that, I think I'll be done for a while. I already have more than I can wear with any regularity and I'm obviously trying to limit what I spend on watches as well.

As a side note, these pics were taken on a new table a woodworking friend of mine made for me out of restored old growth wood recovered from remodeled buildings here in chilly downtown Chicago. He estimated the age of the wood at 100+ years given the grain and where it was removed from. I'm loving the table, so I thought I would share.


----------



## Omjlc (Dec 19, 2011)

TylerDurden said:


> It looks like you're set with that beautiful collection. You should leave WUS now while you're ahead of the game.


Haha, thanks. I won't be adding to my collection for a long long time. Although.....I don't have a GMT..........


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 1, 2011)

Omjlc said:


> Haha, thanks. I won't be adding to my collection for a long long time. Although.....I don't have a GMT..........


Just wait, after the GMT it'll be "Now, about those minute repeaters..."


----------



## eddiesleftfoot (Oct 27, 2012)

andy_s said:


> Same as nin, I've a few 5100/5012 Lemanias, most are here -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the Carrera!


----------



## chwang86 (Apr 10, 2011)

Small collection

IWC Ingenieur 322701 (Dress/Casual)
Damasko DA36 with Di-Modell Chronissimo (Casual)
Casio G-Shock DW-5000 original screwback (Outdoors)


----------



## akasnowmaaan (Jan 15, 2012)

chwang86 said:


> Small collection
> 
> IWC Ingenieur 322701 (Dress/Casual)
> Damasko DA36 with Di-Modell Chronissimo (Casual)
> Casio G-Shock DW-5000 original screwback (Outdoors)


THIS is a small collection, folks. One I can get behind in a big way.


----------



## Spinning (Jan 29, 2012)

Omjlc said:


> My small collection. Sub, GO PanoReserve, Speedy Pro and JLC Master Grande Ultra Thin.


Mate, absolutely gorgeous collection!

Where did you pick up your GO? I've yet to see any in the flesh in Aus (or ever).


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

The IWC Ingenieur complements the Damasko DA 36 in that small collection.

I would love to own an IWC Ingenieur in the new 40mm case.


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto, Hamilton Jazzmaster Auto Chrono, 16610 Submariner. The Submariner was my first serious watch buy in 1992. Lately I've been into Hamiltons.









And just recently... Hamilton Khaki Field Auto Chrono


----------



## Omjlc (Dec 19, 2011)

Spinning said:


> Mate, absolutely gorgeous collection!
> 
> Where did you pick up your GO? I've yet to see any in the flesh in Aus (or ever).


Thanks. I bought the GO from an AD in the US as there are no ADs in Australia. Bought it based on photos from the net. Was a risk but could not be happier with it. I'll PM the dealer if you need.


----------



## dk2852 (Sep 27, 2012)

There are some nice watches in here, so it makes my "small collection" look rather pitiful(still not bad for a college student).

Here is my humble collection.


----------



## HDHNTER (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 1, 2011)

HDHNTER said:


>


I'm sensing a trend here... Nice collection, both in terms of watches and straps.


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

My collection is humble, but I think I've serendipitously picked up some interesting ones. For example, I didn't know anything about the storied Poljot 3133 movement, I just thought the Buran chrono looked cool. Same with the Seiko SKX 423, I liked it but had no inkling it was a relatively unusual and hard-to-find model. Now the Omega I lusted after, but again not knowing the "Great White" would be such a collectible with prices going up all the time.
Beyond all that, however, I just like 'em all!


----------



## Ausman600 (Aug 3, 2010)

Here they are:







1971 Seiko 'UFO'







2008 Legend Edition Speedmaster







2010 Speedmaster Pro







2012 Tag Heuer Aquaracer Chronotimer


----------



## akasnowmaaan (Jan 15, 2012)

I so want to post mine, because I've finally got the perfect three...but my Speedy is in the shop. Placeholder!


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## mrplow25 (Jan 30, 2010)

My small collection that I have no plans to expand anytime soon.


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

Omjlc said:


> My small collection. Sub, GO PanoReserve, Speedy Pro and JLC Master Grande Ultra Thin.
> 
> View attachment 941232


Wow! That's like perfect!

Is that a deep scratch on the Speedy or just a reflection?


----------



## Omjlc (Dec 19, 2011)

ColinW said:


> Wow! That's like perfect!
> 
> Is that a deep scratch on the Speedy or just a reflection?


Thanks. Not a scratch, thank goodness. Just a reflection. My camera skills are non existent.


----------



## plmilligan1968 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi all

Here are 9 from my collection :-









TAG Heuer Monaco, Breitling Aerospace, Longines Lindbergh Hour Angle, Omega De Ville 1970, TAG Heuer 2000, Seiko Perpetual, Maurice Lacroix Dress Watch, Omega Seamaster 1962, Omega De Ville 1972.

Thanks for looking....


----------



## akasnowmaaan (Jan 15, 2012)

plmilligan1968 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Here are 9 from my collection :-


----------



## plmilligan1968 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi all

Here are 9 from my collection :-

View attachment 961046


TAG Heuer Monaco, Breitling Aerospace, Longines Lindbergh Hour Angle, Omega De Ville 1970, TAG Heuer 2000, Seiko Perpetual, Maurice Lacroix Dress Watch, Omega Seamaster 1962, Omega De Ville 1972.

Thanks for looking....


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Well it's been 1 year since I bought my first watch, so here's a 1 year SOTC!!!

1. Colt II Auto
2. 516 PR
3. Superocean 42
4. B1 w/ UTC


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

wilson_smyth said:


> View attachment 870044





wilson_smyth said:


> Top Left: Seiko SARB017 Alpinist on Buffalo Padded Strap with Seiko clasp.


WS, do you mind if I ask where you got the strap on the Aplinist? I haven't been happy with what I've tried on mine.

And remember, imitation is the sincerest form of flattery!


----------



## jrosales (Jun 22, 2012)

*Three Amigos...*










Planet Ocean - first nice watch I bought, after browsing for over a year! It's got the older 2500 movement, bought in 2006 and was my daily wearer for years. Still my favorite of the three.

Bell & Ross 03-92 Phantom - Something completely different and not one that I was really tracking until I saw one at an AD. It's a striking watch in person, and definitely with some wrist presence.

Navitimer - I was in the market for a chrono, and this is a classic. It's gorgeous, and dressy enough for work on a daily basis.


----------



## tysburkett (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Three Amigos...*

includes, in order of ownership:

- Tissot PRC200;
- Oris Artix date; and
- Seiko Skx007J

Have a bunch of natos for the Seiko, two options for the Tissot and recently recieved a Bas and Lokes strap for the Oris which looks great


----------



## G00dband (Dec 24, 2010)

Omjlc said:


> My small collection. Sub, GO PanoReserve, Speedy Pro and JLC Master Grande Ultra Thin.
> 
> View attachment 941232


That is near perfect for a 4 watches collection! Well done!


----------



## Scotsmen (May 17, 2012)

Does my purposefully built nato strap collection count


----------



## G00dband (Dec 24, 2010)

I am reviving this thread because I like to see you guys great collections.

Here is mine.








From left to right

*1. Dress: Edox Ultra Slim Les Bémonts Hand Winding: *This is my first nice watch and it serve as my dress watch. Love to wind the nicely decorated Peseux 7001in it. The fit and finish on this watch is really good. This was my first contact with Edox and I was pleasantly surprised. 

*2. Casual/dress: **Ball Engineer Master II Skindiver: *Only good things to say about this watch, It is a great watch that have a retro look with a modern touch. The dome cristal, large ceramic bezel, red seconds hand and caseback are all great. The overall fit, finish and accuracy all exceed my expectations. The only letdown is the rubber band but I have put it on a nice black leather band with red stitching that gives a dressy touch to this one.

*3. Sport/casual: Edox Iceman I LE: *This watch need to be seen in the flesh ... I can't stop starring at it! The all-ceramic bezel and carbon fiber dial are beautiful and the rubber band is so comfortable. This watch seems to be custom made for my wrist at 43mm!

*4. Beater: Doxa Aquaman: *This one is a little bit big for my liking at 45mm but It is a reliable Swiss quartz that give you a taste of Doxa at a low price point. The yellow dial make it a fun watch to wear.

*5. Beach:  G-Shock GRX5600 SRF-3 Limited: *This is the perfect watch for the beach, water sports or a splash of color in a summer day.

*6. Dress/Casual* (incomming): *SARB065: *Just order this one 2 days ago. I think it is up there with the Snowflake for the most beautiful dial by Seiko. I have always want a watch with a light colored dial and blue hand and this one seems to fit the bill. It will probably share the most of the wrist time with the Iceman and the Skindiver. Can't wait to receive it!


----------



## broper10 (Sep 6, 2013)

I want to keep this one going. It's a fun one.

My collection:

Rolex Day Date
Rolex Air King
Omega Speedmaster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Dedmanzhand (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi all
I have whittled mine down to 6 that tick most boxes I believe:

Breitling Aerospace - Titanium/GMT
Omega Seamaster Chrono - Chronograph
Longines Heritage Retrograde - Dress watch/glass caseback
Tag F1 - PVD/beater
Hamilton Ventura - Unique design/small size
Breitling Avenger II Seawolf - 10, 000ft diver/Huge bright yellow thing...

Will post a pic when I get to my laptop


----------



## alexandrov (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## d.b.cooper1 (Aug 15, 2013)

My small collection:









Now only wristwatches:









And only pocket watches:


----------



## PremierCurrency (Dec 5, 2013)

> So, if you would, show me your purposefully small collections. It would be great if all of your watches are in one shot and if you can include a blurb on why you chose those pieces.


The theme of my collection is POWER RESERVE INDICATORS. I chose the Patek 5960 because I wanted a platinum chrono with calendar. And since it had an up/down indicator, it was a shoe-in. I wanted a skeletonized watch, and a tourbillon, and then decided I wanted both of those in the same watch&#8230;hence the Vacheron. I wanted the Lange Moon Phase because I think it's the most perfect watch in existence. I fell in love with the Breguet while going to dinner one night. When I didn't buy it immediately, I lost sleep over it. And the Rolex is for an affordable "all-around" daily wear.


----------



## Splinter Faction (Feb 23, 2013)

^No junk in *that* collection!


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

Splinter Faction said:


> ^No junk in *that* collection!


I see that collection again. And again, I wanna cry. The Lange is just beautiful.


----------



## Archer7 (Nov 21, 2013)

Currently I have four watches. I could see one or two more. Probably one. In order of age:

Vintage - My granfather's Accutron. I'm not sure what model. It gets worn on the opening day if baseball season (he was an avid fan) and Father's Day (my biological dad bailed when I was six, he did a nice job filling in as my male role model.)

Beater: Timex Ironman. The soldiers watch. I wore an ironman throughout my military career. It has always been my outdoor and running watch.

Daily Wearer: IWC Mark XVI. Bought it when I was 44, when I had the kids college funds finally saved and took an uncompensated board position at a non-profit. I love the simple, highly legible dial, reasonable sized case, and military history. It reminds me of my military service and service in general.

Dress: Cartier Tank Solo XL. 50th birthday present from my wife of 25 years. She has wanted to get me a Cartier Tank forever. Just got it, but saving for special occasions and date night.

Grail: Not yet attained. PP 5196g or p. I'm saving this one for the day I reach financial independence. I could realistically do this in as few as nine more years (age 58.5). Then again, it might never happen. If I get it, it will be my special occasion watch.


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

PremierCurrency said:


> ... And the Rolex is for an affordable "all-around" daily wear...


Holy crap...

It's all relative I guess.

And, obviously, you have an AWESOME 'small' collection. :-!


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

I can't do it in one picture but here is my collection as of 2013, I have never flipped any of my watches, but quite a number of them went to service repair, my only addition this year, has been the zenith el primero


----------



## marcelotw79 (Nov 28, 2013)

This is my small collection. I really love each of my watches as they all have some sentimental value to me.

Diesel - Christmas gift from my wife a few years ago. She bought in Germany.

Kenneth Cole (metal band) - my wife bought this for me for my bday also when traveling in Europe.

Kenneth Cole (leather band) - another present from my wife. Just cannot remember the reason and where she bought it. Still a present from her.

Tag Indy 500 - being from Brasil, I am really into F1 so that watch is naturally special to me. Not to mention that is most expensive watch in my collection.

Orient - my first mechanical watch and the only mechanical so far.

Graf Zepellin - my dressier watch. I feel I love with this one the first time I saw it in Island Watch website. I looked at it hundreds of times before before buying it.

Citizen - the first watch in my collection. I wore this watch almost everyday for 9 years so I really love this one - the biggest trooper. What is sad is that the crystal was scratched and I tried to fix it and I made it worse. I just ordered polywatch and I hope I will be able to fix it.

Bulova - believe or not, this is the watch I get the most compliments on. When I saw this watch at watch store in ATL, I felt in love but left the store without it - just to come back 1/2 hour later to get it.

My next watch on my list will be a Hamilton x wind.

Cheers....

Marry Christmas everyone!

Marcelo

From Marcelo's iPhone


----------



## Restr199 (Jan 17, 2014)

Here my humble collection so far. Cheers !!!


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Here's my ever depleting collection. The Citizen Autodater has just left and the Zodiac is up for sale:


----------



## kjse7en (Dec 12, 2011)

I typically maintain 2-3 watches at any one time;-)


----------



## rightrower (Feb 19, 2013)

cool collection shared in this thread. it open my eyes to what most love and collect. great thread!

Sent from my LG-F240K using Tapatalk


----------



## rightrower (Feb 19, 2013)

here's my humble foursome!

1. iwc aquatimer 2000









2. zenith defy aero chrono









3. panerai sub pam 25









4. blancpain air command concept 2k









a group shot!










2 chronos and 2 non chrono which meet my daily needs!

haha. 

Sent from my LG-F240K using Tapatalk


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Wish everybody had this humble foursome.......OR

should we call it the Fantastic four.
_*beeman101.15*_


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's my collection:


----------



## skeer126 (Feb 19, 2014)

this thread is extremely inspiring to a young up and coming watch collector like me. It just goes to show the diversity of so many different collections..me myself i have a breitling evolution and just bought a panerai luminor marina for my 30th birthday. Congrats to all whether small or big on showing these beautiful collections.


----------



## JKeena (Dec 16, 2013)

This is my very modest collection.

I had 15 or so quartz watches, that I have recently began downsizing.

The Android Sky Guardian was my first mechanical watch. That got me off Quartz forever. It has the Miyota 9015 movement which I think is great. Over the course of a week it gains less than 30 seconds if I wear it.

I've kept the Movado to have something dressier if I need it until I can replace it with something different. I do love the iconic museum dial though.

The Longines is my most recent watch, and will most likely go down in history as the patient zero that turned watches into an obsession.

The Movado will most likely be replaced with a vintage Longines Admiral, or a Nomos or vintage Vacheron if I up my budget. Baby steps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ewdi (Aug 5, 2011)

Updated my collection


----------



## Tclef (Feb 18, 2014)

It's modest, but growing. I have a Vostok on the way. Not sure what's next, but I need to fix my citizen or replace it and I'm thinking a parnis and/or a mako.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

My 5 watch collection:
1) Ball Engineer Master II Diver
2) Tag Heuer Aquaracer WAB2011-BA0803
3) Christopher Ward C5 Malvern MK2 Auto
4) Seiko Le-Grand Sport SNP065
5) Casio G-Shock Gulfman GW9110

I have tried to keep it versatile so that I have something for every situation.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Beautifull Collection ! Congrats



Soh1982 said:


> My 5 watch collection:
> 1) Ball Engineer Master II Diver
> 2) Tag Heuer Aquaracer WAB2011-BA0803
> 3) Christopher Ward C5 Malvern MK2 Auto
> ...


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks beeman!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

i started with the one in the middle - a _seiko sports timer_ - no one told me how slippery the slope would be! ;-)


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Those are beautiful watches metalgear. What's the second watch from the left on blue canvas?? I really want one of those!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neofio (Jan 24, 2014)

My small watch collection:









1) Seiko SARB017 Alpinist
2) Hamilton Jazzmaster Open Heart
3) Tissot Heritage Navigator 160th Anniversary
4) Seiko Blue Monster Limited Edition 100th Anniversary

Another shot of the quadruplets:


----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

metalgear said:


> i started with the one in the middle - a _seiko sports timer_ - no one told me how slippery the slope would be! ;-)


*drool* that zenith *drool*. I also love that autiva with the red stiched strap.


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

Soh1982 said:


> Those are beautiful watches metalgear. What's the second watch from the left on blue canvas?? I really want one of those!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! the two on the far left are the same - Omega 176.007 - with colour variations. There's also a gold version if you are interested.



DanielW said:


> *drool* that zenith *drool*. I also love that autiva with the red stiched strap.


The Zenith was my most recent acquisition. Its also the costliest...feels like prices of old watches are going up faster than the prices of new ones.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Yes the vintage watches sure are getting pricey. I absolutely love that omega's look with the blue strap. Would love to see some close up pictures and I guess I will start saving.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varmaips (Aug 4, 2013)

My small collection


----------



## Tudoris (Mar 13, 2014)

And a few on their way:
A SARB017, 7002 and SSA049 ....

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm a Turkish expat living in Jakarta, and I just joined to WUS today. (although I was reading WUS, since many years.)
I would like to share a part of my collection. (As you can see, a watch should have Day/Date/Lume in order to get into my collection.)








21) Seiko 5m43..................(Kinetic, Quartz, day, date, lume) (this is my first watch, which I bought with my own money in 1998 )
22) Invicta Diver 5250.........(Quartz, day, date, lume)
23) Seiko Diver SNE109........(Solar, Quartz, Diver200m, day, date, superlume)
24) Citizen BL5270-64L........(EcoDrive/Solar, Quartz, Perpetual, Chrono, no_lume)
25) Casio W-S210HD...........(Tough Solar, Quartz, Moon Phase&Tide, full calendar, alarm, world time, chrono, illumination)
26) Daniel Steiger evolution..(Chinese Automatic, tourbillion, day, date, month, year, lume)
27) Alba Diver AL4099.........(Automatic, Diver10bar, day, date, lume)
28) Seiko Diver SRP455k......(Automatic, Blue Monster, LimitedEdition100YearsOfSeiko, day, date, superlume)
29) Seiko SNK381...............(Automatic, day, date, superlume) (just ordered, on the way from Singapore )








Cheers,
Baris


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

Downsizing isn't necessarily a bad thing b-)


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Divers only!


----------



## akasnowmaaan (Jan 15, 2012)

What part of SMALL do you idiots not comprehend?

The ONE F-ING THREAD that people want to see a small, highly curated, well-thought collection and you douche nozzles spam your giant boxes of $100k watches.

You could literally post *anywhere else* in the boards. 

Are you dumb?


----------



## jugnu (Mar 22, 2013)

akasnowmaaan said:


> What part of SMALL do you ....
> 
> You could literally post *anywhere else* in the boards.


Some of the posts with pictures are just duplicates of posts in other threads.


----------



## illumidata (Apr 4, 2014)

"Highly curated" is beyond me, but I think I've shown admirable restraint!










I do have a thing for domed plexi, but these should be considered as an entirely separate collection /nod










Both the above unachievable without the wealth of knowledge contained on these boards.


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Here's mine. Don't know which way to go this year ! Reduce and go higher quality or get more variety of time pcs.....


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Say hello to my Japanese friends


----------



## kerobert (Jun 2, 2013)

What a great topic!
Here's my Small Collection



1. Citizen Titanium Eco-Drive
Early on, I wanted something that felt as if it wasn't there. While on Maui we stopped into a nice little store and this was there. Put it on and it stayed on for the whole trip. Light like nothing and for $300 I was pleased.

2. Citizen ProMaster Carbon/Titanium
What I thought was my first REAL watch purchase getting into this obsession!
Carbon and Titanium together are a great match in my eyes. I've had tonnes of remarks on this watch. Looks simple but for some reason gets noticed by WIS and non-WIS.

3. Vollmer Winged Logo - W217 Winged Midnight
I LOVE this watch!
Was first introduced to the Vollmer brand reading and AboutTime Mag. Liked the look instantly. Got it for 1/3 new price! Can't say enough about this one. My favourite!

4. 2007 Stowa Airman
Recent purchase from a WUS member. Quickly becoming my new favourite.
Originally the PO had Stowa use black hands and a regular crown when he had it ordered.
I preferred the blued hands and onion crown, so ordered them from Stowa along with an original band and deployment clasp, had it overhauled and just got it back. The crystal looks scratched in the pic...it's not.

5. 1988 Omega Speedmaster Automatic (Reduced)
Purchased from another WUS member here. Had just been serviced from Omega. 
Is in mint condition! It's not the SMP but that is a grail that I'm working towards!
What more can you say... It's Omega!

6. Orient Orange Mako - My Beater watch!
Simply purchase because it was an automatic movement for $100!
Nice (pumpkin) Orange face, fun for the summer!
Swapped out the original unworn bracelet for the orange Martac one.

So there you have it. I have never searched out these watches. They all came to me while I was not looking. 1/2 were purchased at retail, the other 1/2 at least a half price. 
The Automatics have all been overhauled to start the maintanence record.

I've only flipped one watch so far since starting - a Hamilton Khaki Frogman. Liked the company, but it just sat up to high on the wrist and as such is sat in it's box. Kind of a waste. I know they are rare but i had my fun with it and now it's gone to a good home now.

What's up next? Maybe a G-Shock! Memories from childhood!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Updated April pictures. Cellphone quality....
*









*Bands...

*


----------



## Martin18 (Oct 21, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Updated April pictures. Cellphone quality....
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen your collection multiple times now on the forums, I really love the variety and the watch 'box' looks great too.

I still wonder how much time you spend every morning to pick a watch, and the strap.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Martin18 said:


> I've seen your collection multiple times now on the forums, I really love the variety and the watch 'box' looks great too.
> 
> I still wonder how much time you spend every morning to pick a watch, and the strap.


Thanks man! It's a headache every morning for the choice of watches and bands...


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## BerryTop (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm new to the forum. As long as I can remember I have alwAys had an obsession with watches. I remember when I was 12 and wearing 2 watches in one wrist cause they were freaken sweet. I've always just bought a watch that would last a year or so but here recently I decided to spend a little more and purchase some quality pieces. I'm just getting started and i hope to make some friends and get some opinions and input with any future pieces. I'm looking for another piece at the moment. Possibly another citizen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

The Beater-family....


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

my "Japanese 666" collection 
6 Seiko, 6 Alba, 6 Casio

















Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## alvinpatrick (Dec 25, 2013)

Do you understand what small means?


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

alvinpatrick said:


> Do you understand what small means?


for WIS, small means under 25


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

6 pieces for each watch brand is small, isn't it?

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## alvinpatrick (Dec 25, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> Also, I'm not going to try to define "small collection" and I always enjoy seeing the huge, impressive collections some people have; however, I'm particularly interested in collections that are purposefully limited to around four or five watches or less (counting "that beater" that no one ever includes).


For this thread, small means around four or five.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

My apologies then

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## alvinpatrick (Dec 25, 2013)

BarisKiris said:


> My apologies then
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


Don't get me wrong, my friend. I'm neither the forum police nor do I not appreciate a collection like yours. I just wish we all stick to the spirit of the thread. This one and all the others.

Cheers!


----------



## Flipstar (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## iku_of_lemaniamania (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi 
Please look at a part of my collection. BUND of brothers









Iku from Japan


----------



## iku_of_lemaniamania (Apr 1, 2014)

1550SG, Arctos, Tengler, Orfina PD, and Tutima


Iku from Japan


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Tx

Roberto


----------



## acello27 (Sep 4, 2009)

denmanproject said:


> Downsizing isn't necessarily a bad thing b-)


That STOWA looks like a Zenith??


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## ck1109 (Feb 17, 2013)

My small collection -

1. *Daily Wearer - Damasko DA36*










2. *Weekend watch/Chronograph - Omega Speedmaster Professional*










3. *Formal Watch - Nomos Tangente*










4. *Diver - Tag Heuer Aquaracer 500m*


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

small reverso stash


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Show me your SMALL collection-nice*



Matt_wool83 said:


> Here's my ever depleting collection. The Citizen Autodater has just left and the Zodiac is up for sale:


nice collection!!! my collection couldn't shine your collection`s shoes,lol!!!!


----------



## fabiodossantos77 (May 24, 2012)

metalgear said:


> i started with the one in the middle - a _seiko sports timer_ - no one told me how slippery the slope would be! ;-)


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## fabiodossantos77 (May 24, 2012)

View attachment 1491478
View attachment 1491481
View attachment 1491504
View attachment 1491483
View attachment 1491486
View attachment 1491488
View attachment 1491489
View attachment 1491491
View attachment 1491493
View attachment 1491494
View attachment 1491496
View attachment 1491498
View attachment 1491500
View attachment 1491511
View attachment 1491506
View attachment 1491510


----------



## fabiodossantos77 (May 24, 2012)




----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: Show me your SMALL collection-nice*



kasemo said:


> nice collection!!! my collection couldn't shine your collection`s shoes,lol!!!!


Haha! Thanks mate. I need to sort some update pics as there's been some changes since that post.


----------



## tm223 (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Show me your SMALL collection-nice*


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Could die happy for sure!!!!


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Old up and coming too, although your light years ahead of my collection in quality,my starting 5 are:
hexa k500,ancon bronze sea shadow,benarus moray 44m,seiko tuna SBBN017,and helson shark diver 42m.


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Whoa!!! nice!!!!


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

love that military collection drill sergeant!!!!!


----------



## Nikoloz (Sep 11, 2011)

That is my small but proud collection)


----------



## acello27 (Sep 4, 2009)

Just these. I never go over 3 anyway. Sir...


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

acello27 said:


> That STOWA looks like a Zenith


I was offered a great price for the Zenith and sold it about a week after that pic&#8230;&#8230; then ordered the Stowa, actually the Tags gone now too&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## ctt1760 (Oct 23, 2013)

I think I have you guys beat at this point in time...
Just sold my other watch today, so here's what remains of my small collection


----------



## vvalera (Dec 24, 2013)

Nikoloz said:


> That is my small but proud collection)


Smart collection. Like it


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

fabiodossantos77 said:


> View attachment 1491519
> View attachment 1491520
> View attachment 1491521
> View attachment 1491522
> ...


Very nice pieces. I like your choices. We have very similar taste for watches.

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## fabiodossantos77 (May 24, 2012)

Some more:


----------



## tm223 (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

whoa..... **** just got real......


----------



## fabiodossantos77 (May 24, 2012)

tm223 said:


>


----------



## tm223 (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## love1981 (Jan 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrosales (Jun 22, 2012)

Breitling Navitimer
Bell & Ross 03-92 Phantom
Omega Planet Ocean 2500
Vintage Omega Day-Date


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)

Heres my small collection...


----------



## pley3r (Mar 15, 2014)

With my new Glycine arriving today, the only two I'll have for the foreseeable future


----------



## njegos (Dec 7, 2013)

greetings!

after 2 years of roaming the market and looking for perfection, i'm proud to announce that the mission is accomplished.

best of 3 worlds: green alpinist from japan, white teutonia from germany and blue electric blue from switzerland.

green for wearing shorts in the countryside, white for suits and work, blue for jeans and a polo shirt.










cheers.


----------



## Tudoris (Mar 13, 2014)

ck1109 said:


> My small collection -
> 
> 1. *Daily Wearer - Damasko DA36*
> 
> ...


Great taste!

Here's mine:










I'm going to downsize the quantity and upsize the quality. The SSA, SKX and Oris have to leave for a speedy pro. The swatch is already gone!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## Sgt. Angle (Mar 17, 2014)

This is my watch box and I don't plan to purchase more watches than will fit in it. So, my hard limit is 10 so if I buy more than 2 more, one has to go. I have in mind several that I could easily part with. The Oris in pink gold in the top middle slot is the watch I bought for my wedding so that won't be going anywhere. My pride in joy is the one on the bottom row that rhymes with 'brand mako'. It's SBGA095 limited edition assigned with #95/300. The open slot is reserved for a future German dress hand-winder. Any suggestions?


----------



## akasnowmaaan (Jan 15, 2012)

This trio has remained stable for the better part of a year.
I think I'm good to go for a long time.










Funny how I *****ed out a few people putting their collection of 20+ watches on here, and I'm STILL getting 'likes' about that.

Meanwhile, I earned my first infraction on WUS by doing it.

I regret *nothing*.


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

akasnowmaaan said:


> ...Meanwhile, I earned my first infraction on WUS by doing it...


You must mean for post #175. It was over-the-top.

Although I do agree that may people obviously missed the 'Small = 4 or 5' per the OP. ;-)


----------



## lincoln (Jan 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmcgbaj (Aug 7, 2012)

akasnowmaaan said:


> I regret *nothing*.


It WAS harsh IMO. Getting likes on it is disturbing on its own.


----------



## lmcgbaj (Aug 7, 2012)

I don't have a box and I am afraid to post more than 4 watches.


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

lmcgbaj said:


> I don't have a box and I am afraid to post more than 4 watches.


That's a great lineup! :-!


----------



## auctionplay (Feb 18, 2013)

Not sure of picture quality:


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

I have posted before but since then I have overhauled my collection. I am still in the process of looking for another watch as I like to keep 5 watches and the speedmaster mark IV is getting serviced now and most likely I will replace the bracelet with a brown strap but for now this is how the collection looks like. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

My current favorite trio...


----------



## Neofio (Jan 24, 2014)

My triplets:


----------



## Mancuniandragon (Oct 6, 2011)

I just love my watches


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

update


----------



## NA5AR (May 26, 2013)




----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)




----------



## love1981 (Jan 27, 2013)

dedward said:


>


Amazing watch collection....are you able to tell me in the last photo of your collection what the watches are?


----------



## jimbow (May 29, 2014)

+1

Some interesting watches in all 3 cases - what are they?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rattrapante Pete (Sep 5, 2013)

This thread makes me feel SO good about my buying habits, I'm restrained by comparison to some of you guys (and I still have like ten regular-wearing watches)


----------



## Carlos_EU (Jun 3, 2010)

3 Divers... 2 Chronos... 1 Flieger


----------



## lmcgbaj (Aug 7, 2012)

I refuse to post the whole box.


----------



## jimbow (May 29, 2014)

To answer the OP's question...

I remember reading an article in GQ magazine once which stuck with me. I think you essentially need 2-3 watches: a "smart" watch (which could be a dress watch) and a "beater". One of these might also be your daily wearer depending upon your job and typical daily activities e.g. if you work in construction your daily wearer and beater will probably be the same watch and if you work in an office your smart watch will be your daily wearer. Some people might require specific or specialist functions in their daily wearer e.g. chronograph, GMT, high water resistance, etc. In which case they might require a third watch to fulfill this role in addition to the other two.

For me, working in an office, I think I could get by with my Seiko SKX013 as the beater and my Omega Aqua Terra 38.5mm as the smarter watch.



















Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## salmaan1183 (Aug 21, 2014)

Hello all:

Long time lurker, but finally registered and this is my first post. A small and modest but very cherished collection.


----------



## Wotton1981 (Aug 17, 2014)

Up until very recently i had a 'four watch' rule (best/wkender/gym/work). I havent yet found a way to justify this increase to 7 watches with any sane plausible reason. The wife doesnt except the different watch for every day of the week excuse! I joined WUS last week, I dont think being a member here is going to do anything to diminish my desire for more (my theory was looking at other peoples watches may be a good subsitute for owning more watches). But it seems the more I learn & see, the more I want. Even with the fact my financial resources are shrinking (my 2nd child on the way) im not sure I can stop lol, certainly the budget is decreasing but even so, thanks to this site I now have a burning desire to try a seiko monster, an orient mako, a tissot prs516.... I have a feeling my small collection might not be small much longer! Im not entirely sure this is a good thing?.... I felt safe within my four watch, 1in/1out rule lol


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Well, I guess 30 watches may not be considered as a small collection. But at least, they are very affordable, and only 6pcs from each brand. 
Here is my Japanese collection:


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

BarisKiris said:


> Well, I guess 30 watches may not be considered as a small collection. But at least, they are very affordable, and only 6pcs from each brand.
> Here is my Japanese collection:


I like how neatly they're organised. Does it mean you have to have exactly 6 of each brand?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

cpl said:


> I like how neatly they're organised. Does it mean you have to have exactly 6 of each brand?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks cpl. I try to limit myself to 6pcs per brand, otherwise the watches will have less wrist time. Besides, this is only the Japanese part of my collection, I also have 14 other (Swiss, American and Chinese) watches.
If I don't limit myself, I may end up having 100++ watches


----------



## donpaganistis (Feb 15, 2014)

TommyJRuffing said:


> I'm new to the forum. As long as I can remember I have alwAys had an obsession with watches. I remember when I was 12 and wearing 2 watches in one wrist cause they were freaken sweet. I've always just bought a watch that would last a year or so but here recently I decided to spend a little more and purchase some quality pieces. I'm just getting started and i hope to make some friends and get some opinions and input with any future pieces. I'm looking for another piece at the moment. Possibly another citizen.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First time i see such a strap, where i can find it?


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## riceballman (Apr 9, 2014)

My humble watch collection , my dads old seiko 5, casio mdv106 200m diver, cheapo infantry sinn u2 solebox knockoff watch, my beloved seiko skx007, some wierd "elini barokas" fashion brand watch and a cheapo "longbo" from the bay


----------



## cee77 (Apr 3, 2014)

Here is mine. So far.

Seiko skx007 casual/diver
Sinn 556i Everyday/Versatile Wear
G-Shock gwm5610 Workout/Beater









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brianetta (Sep 23, 2014)

My new watch box. Is this a collection? It's mostly just a place to put my watches.

I own four wrist watches. The top row is my row, the bottom row is my wife's. From left to right, my watches are:

Jaragar wa514, bought on a dare by office colleagues. Surprisingly good for the amount it cost, which wasn't much at all.
Citizen Skyhawk AT, u600 in stainless steel. My regular watch, bought on our honeymoon in November 2007.
An empty spot, which will probably contain a Breitling Navitimer GMT (B04) one day. I'm saving up for that.
Casio G-Shock GW2310-1. My watch for backpacking, hillwalking, etc.
Timex Expedition. Not sure of the model, but it's this one. It has a new Meyhofer strap with a deployant clasp, and is on its second 10 year battery.
Now my wife, Helen's, watches:

A "Columbia" watch that needs a new battery. She's had that since before I met her.
Citizen Eco-Drive. Not sure of the model, but it's this one. Its gold plated bracelet has been badly grazed, and we're looking to replace it with a leather band.
Tissot Le Locle automatic, bought for Helen about a month ago because she was feeling a little down and needed cheering up. She's wearing it virtually all the time now - that's normally an empty cushion.
Swatch Irony skeleton with exhibition caseback. We bought this on our honeymoon. It has a plastic escapement wheel and palette, but it doesn't keep bad time. It cost a lot less than the new Sistem51 does, and looks better.
Breo something. It's a lot like a basic Casio. Helen bought it because it was pretty, and I don't disagree.
The solar watches live anywhere but the edges, so they can get some sunshine.


Opening up the box. The tray underneath contains my pocket watches (I don't wear a dress watch on my wrist). Helen bought me the grey watch on the right for my birthday. It doesn't carry a brand, but it was brand new at the time, about ten years ago. The silver watch on the left is a Rethyo that I picked up in a market. It's key-wound. I don't have a matching chain. The little brass thing is a cheap Chinese bauble with a movement in it. The face says "Swit zerland made" which is just a lie. No idea where it came from; it belongs to Helen. That's Helen's Baby-G to the left of the box. She also has a white strapped negative display Casio digital somewhere with a vibration alarm, but I don't know where it is right now.


The top tray of the box. See, we don't collect watches. We just happen to have a bunch of them lying about. I bought the box simply to give some of them a home. Once I buy my Navitimer, the box will look much as it does - with an empty cushion in the middle, since that'll be on my wrist.


----------



## flyingcamel (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Mivonks (Jul 8, 2012)

My collection:

HMT Pilot (rarely wear, toying with selling)
Seiko Sarb021 (dressier)
Seiko Sarb017 (fun wear anywhere watch)
Gshock 5600 basic black (beater)
Tudor Pelagos (daily, what I wear 75% of the time)


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Only part of my collection but here is my mini sub-collection of Aquadives.


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

PAM 321, Breitling Skyland Avenger Blacksteel, IWC 3717, Breitling Spatiographe, Vostok Amphibia with Murphy Bezel & Yobokies Insert, Omega Geneve


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*My current collection in my DIY modded cabinet.*









*Straps...
*


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

1. Rolex Sub-C - For sporty dress

2. Grand Seiko SBGV005 HAQ 
- For grab-and-go

3. JLC Reverso - For formal dress

4. G-Shock - For wrestling alligators 

5. I'm currently in the market for something fun, non-serious, chunky, tough, and different, to wear while the neighbors and I drink Corona Light in the front yard and discussing the fine art of transitioning our children from diapers to pull-ups.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## jugnu (Mar 22, 2013)

Wish the posters could stick to the theme of the thread of a 'SMALL' collection.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

jugnu said:


> Wish the posters could stick to the theme of the thread of a 'SMALL' collection.


"SMALL" is relative. What's small to you and me may be large to them.


----------



## StephenAndrew (Sep 25, 2012)

Hers my collection, as it currently sits


----------



## debasercl (Mar 27, 2014)

RyanPatrick said:


> "SMALL" is relative. What's small to you and me may be large to them.


Not when the OP says "around four or five" 

Cheers.

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

powerband said:


> 1. Rolex Sub-C - For sporty dress
> 
> 2. Grand Seiko SBGV005 HAQ
> - For grab-and-go
> ...


how about a panerai?


----------



## Bama87 (Oct 22, 2014)

My small humble collection:







Newest addition:


Currently looking to add one of the following: Seiko SKX, Seiko SNK, Timex Expedition, or Casio MDV106. I think the SNK with a white/off-white face is in the lead.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

qtip.416 said:


> how about a panerai?


Thanks, Q. Yes, Pams are great&#8230; I had 3, one with the 1950s case. Ended up selling them because I wanted something "different." But another isn't out of the question. I like them.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

My collection for now.. don't wanna go over 6.










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Six months update: One stayed (TAG Heuer), two are gone (VSA DM500 - gave to my brother; Seiko Shogun - sold), one new came in (Archimede OutDoor Protect)... Maratec Mid Original pilot might be up for sale soon, not wearing it enough.


----------



## FernandoValenzuela (Dec 23, 2008)

Here's what I currently have:


----------



## Rob Roberts (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## fabiodossantos77 (May 24, 2012)

My God, great watches here!! Congrats for all!!

Well, although my entire collection is not exactly small, I'll show you my SMALL collection of _vintages_, with some new acquisitions.















Citizen P8200 (Leather NATO Strap)
Seiko 6117-6400 GMT (Silicon Strap)
Orient King Diver (Leather NATO Strap)
Seiko 6139-6002 "Pogue" (Leather NATO Strap)
Technos Skydiver Quartz 1000m (Black PVD NATO Strap)
Orient King Diver (Leather Strap)
Orient World Diver (Leather Strap)

Pictures could be better...


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

Small Omega collection


----------



## Jonbe (Mar 10, 2013)

Large collection and my small collection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

AAMC said:


> Small Omega collection


If that AT were the light dial one, I think that would be the perfect collection for me! :-!


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

ColinW said:


> If that AT were the light dial one, I think that would be the perfect collection for me! :-!


I'm "saving" the white dial for an eventual steel DeVille Tresor or a Constellation pie pan reissue 

(Better pics of the AT)


----------



## Rob Roberts (Feb 16, 2014)

I couldn't hit like more than once!!!! wow nice



AAMC said:


> Small Omega collection


----------



## Rob Roberts (Feb 16, 2014)

I remember my Dad having a Seiko like your gold pepsi. What is that one called? Are they hard to find?



fabiodossantos77 said:


> My God, great watches here!! Congrats for all!!
> 
> Well, although my entire collection is not exactly small, I'll show you my SMALL collection of _vintages_, with some new acquisitions.
> 
> ...


----------



## jimbow (May 29, 2014)

AAMC said:


> I'm "saving" the white dial for an eventual steel DeVille Tresor or a Constellation pie pan reissue
> 
> (Better pics of the AT)


Is that the 41.5mm AT - it looks about the same size as the PO next to it?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

jimbow said:


> Is that the 41.5mm AT - it looks about the same size as the PO next to it?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Yes, 41.5mm. There's a bit of dial between the date frame and the seconds track. On the 38.5mm the date it's closer to the seconds track (it's the easiest way to distinguish between the two AT's sizes in pictures)


----------



## Neofio (Jan 24, 2014)

My small collection (I basically limit myself to four to fit in my watch winder):










Clockwise:
- Damasko DC66 Black
- Anonimo Dino Zei Bronze Argonauta
- Tissot Heritage Navigator 160th Anniversary
- Omega Seamaster Professional Chronograph White Dial


----------



## technologic (May 17, 2014)

Here is my collection. Bottom row: Omega Speedmaster Racing; Tag Heuer Carrera; Omega Speedmaster FOIS
Top: Damasko DC56 Black

As you can tell, I prefer watches with a more sporty and casual look. So really they just vary along this theme. I love chronographs, and am not into divers at all. The FOIS is my dressiest watch, especially on the black alligator as it is now. The Damasko is my newest watch, and is my beater - this watch is built to last.

Cheers


----------



## opticsguy (Sep 10, 2014)

Sure I'll bite

From upper left. Old Tissot Quartz, bought on Sept 11, 2001 at the Zurich airport duty free shop. Needless to say we didn't make it home for a while (3 days in Quebec city, and a long road trip back to Dallas).

Citizen Skyhawk
Oris BC4 retrograde day
Detroit Watch 1701 (the picture does not do it justice, it's beautiful)
Newest: Orient Star Seeker GMT
Tag Heuer 6000 series 1994
Tissot T-Touch from 2000 (a daily beater for years)
Sturhling quartz pilot
Hamilton Jazzmaster GMT


----------



## fabiodossantos77 (May 24, 2012)

Rob Roberts said:


> I remember my Dad having a Seiko like your gold pepsi. What is that one called? Are they hard to find?


It's the Seiko Pogue 6139 6002.
It's hard to find in good conditions. In good conditition, I think you will pay around U$400. If ALL original and good conditions, maybe U$800. I like this watch. In my collection, it's one of my favourites.

More: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/my-seiko-pogue-not-sale-1004345.html















Thank you.


----------



## R1CO (May 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

My small collection:









I do have others, mostly vintage Russian and my dad's Tissot quartz but I don't wear those regularly.

The one that should really be in there though is another Vostok Amphibia, an older Soviet era 2209 in the old model tonneau case. I do wear that regularly as I like the really old, beat up yet tough look it has, especially when combined with a worn leather NATO. I should retake the above picture with it included. 

Note also that none of my watches are on the original strap/bracelet they came with. Perhaps if I ever buy a more expensive watch it'll be on something worth keeping it on.


----------



## duffin123456 (Apr 9, 2014)

here's my small collection. 

from left to right:
- Hamilton Khaki Auto
- Raymond Weil Don Giovanni Dual Time
- Longines Master Collection Moonphase
- Rolex Explorer II ref. 16570 
- Omega Dynamic Chronograph
- Tag Heuer 2000 WK2111 Tritium Dial 

I always try to keep my collection below six watches. I only wear the hamilton khaki on daily basis and keep the rest in the case since I'm still in the college and don't want people to have a wrong perception when they see a college student wearing rolex or something similar. trying to keep a low profile


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Somethings have changed since the last time I posted on this thread.










































1) Baume Mercier Clifton
2) Breitling Colt
3) Omega Speedmaster Mark IV
4) Nite Icon T100
5) Omega SMPc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGodlenGopher (Aug 1, 2014)

Soh1982 said:


> Somethings have changed since the last time I posted on this thread.
> ...


May I see an on-the-wrist photo of the Mark IV please?


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

TheGodlenGopher said:


> May I see an on-the-wrist photo of the Mark IV please?


Sure!!!









































I hope these help.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron Garon (Aug 20, 2014)

I flip watches quickly. Here it was a few days ago, now the Baby Tuna and 7002 mod are gone.


----------



## acl1986 (Feb 10, 2013)

Tissot PRC200 Chrono

2013 WUS CWF Project Watch 

Vintage Hamilton Khaki 

Croton Automatic 

Vintage Hamilton Khaki 

Tag Heuer Link Auto SE

Citizen Signature Perpetual Calendar

Citizen Signature Moonphase 

Citizen Signature Grand Classic

Citizen Diver Eco Drive 


Have a few more outside of the box. 
-Seiko Sarb017
-Bulova Precisionist
-Seiko Monster 1st Gen
-Seiko Vintage Diver 
-Citizen Signature Grand Complication
-Hamilton Jazzmaster


----------



## TheGodlenGopher (Aug 1, 2014)

Soh1982 said:


> Sure!!
> I hope these help.


Sure they do,, thanks! Nice leather strap you have, what is it? I'm thinking about getting a leather strap for my Mark II, which has a similar case to the Mark IV.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

TheGodlenGopher said:


> Sure they do,, thanks! Nice leather strap you have, what is it? I'm thinking about getting a leather strap for my Mark II, which has a similar case to the Mark IV.


Yes Mark II has the similar case design and I love the way it looks. This strap is gunny blacksteel series and I would highly recommend it. It looks nice and is super comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)

Some of my nicer pieces......


----------



## MoodyKeyboard (May 14, 2011)

Left top and bottom: the racers
Top centre row: the divers
Bottom center row: the free spirited
Right top and bottom: the suits










Tag Heuer formula 1
Tissot e662
Momentum deep 6
Invicta 8926
G shock ga 110 ts
G shock riseman g 9200
Tissot Quadrato
Vostok


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Here is updated pic on mine since the last time I posted it:










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimbow (May 29, 2014)

jopex said:


> Here is updated pic on mine since the last time I posted it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice - if you don't mind me asking, what strap is that on the SMP? Is it a Hirsch James?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

jopex said:


> Here is updated pic on mine since the last time I posted it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice collection! We have very similar tastes


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

jimbow said:


> Nice - if you don't mind me asking, what strap is that on the SMP? Is it a Hirsch James?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


On 2264 is some no name leather that I got with the watch and I really like it. 
On Bond is rios 1931 leather, not sure what model.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm not sure I would call my collection small, but then again there's that guy who posted over 20 watches here . . .


----------



## RangerUp (Jun 7, 2014)

My current collection


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

jopex said:


> Here is updated pic on mine since the last time I posted it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you need something with a light dial.

Maybe something by Omega. :-d


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

ColinW said:


> I think you need something with a light dial.
> 
> Maybe something by Omega. :-d


Hmmm maybe next year. No doubt made by Omega. 

A friend from a local watch forum said that I should replace the at with the white 8500 at and g shock with x33. 
I guess that sounds reasonable.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

jopex said:


> Here is updated pic on mine since the last time I posted it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't quite put my finger on it but I get the feeling there's something similar amongst your collection . . .


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

My small group of blue Swiss divers


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

MoodyKeyboard said:


> Left top and bottom: the racers
> Top centre row: the divers
> Bottom center row: the free spirited
> Right top and bottom: the suits
> ...


How do you like that Momentum M1 Deep 6? i was thinking about getting one, i like that its larger than the regular M1.


----------



## MoodyKeyboard (May 14, 2011)

PowerChucker said:


> How do you like that Momentum M1 Deep 6? i was thinking about getting one, i like that its larger than the regular M1.


Love the watch ... hate the silicon strap .... its uncomfortable .... would recommend either the strap change or buy the one with steel one ....

Also, had to return twice, one because the stem was causing problems and the second so that i can get one whose second ticker aligns with the markers.

But dont get me wrong the watch is solid, love the weight, the finish and size ...


----------



## MoodyKeyboard (May 14, 2011)

Plus its a Canadian Brand : )


----------



## sillo38 (Nov 10, 2014)

Though it is currently small it is going to grow a little more. I plan on keeping it under 15 which isn't really small, but for now it is.

Top row is Casio, Citizen NY2300, Datejust 16220, Hamilton gg-w-113, Universal Geneve
Bottom row Stowa Partitio, Blancpain Villeret moon that's usually kept on the winder but for the pictures sake is in the box. 









apologies for the crappy cell pic.


----------



## marcmiller001 (Nov 21, 2014)

I have lurked in this forum for about a year and recently registered. I have followed this thread and really enjoyed seeing everyone's collection and how it came to be. For years - I couldn't keep a watch on my wrist (either didn't like how it felt or got in the way), as soon as the battery would die or I needed to wind it - it got shoved in a drawer. Basically, I just never had appreciation for them until the last few years. My first real watch that wasn't a gift was an award from winning a racing championship and even that got stuffed away somewhere. Now I have this desire to find out where it is, who made it and if it has a decent movement or if it is just a cheapy watch.

My collection consists mostly of watches with a motorsports look or feel, though I have added mechanical and automatic vintage watches to the mix. My "day to day" watches include:

Citizen Eco-Drives - I like because of the no battery, no wind and comfortably robust look/feel
Tissot - Titanium and prs516 ...The titanium has survived a couple wrecks and is light and feels like there is nothing there, where the 516 is hefty
TW Steel - I like oversized watches and they seem to make them bigger. I have had zero complaints with the quality of these
Shinola - I added the Shinola because I love the fact it is made here in Michigan, and the quality is great - absolutely love the look and feel and swiss movement.









I have some vintage watches as well - just because I either liked the look or wanted to see what good old fashioned mechanical/auto movements were like.

Swatch - reminded me of a watch I had as a kid (boy were those popular back then!)
LeCoutlre - auto...great watch in good condition - small, understated and a nice dress watch
Elgin Sportsman - mechanical from 40's or 50's
Omega Chronostop - not super common but man do I love this watch - all original and in pretty good shape

then I have some old Timex's in great condition yet haven't replaced the batteries since new... dug out of a storage drawer  








I'm still looking at watches to add to the collection... but the more I get - the picker I get


----------



## ikeo1 (Oct 26, 2014)

My small collection.. Going through some transitions but this is what it looks like right now


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

did this as a comparison shot for divers; the highlight is the recently launched helios delphin in the middle of the lot.


----------



## SearChart (Jul 13, 2014)

I still have no picture of my watches all next to each other...

But here is my collection.


----------



## Gorbachok (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi guys. I've been stalking this forum for a while now. I finally signed up and want to share with all of you fabulous people my humble collection.


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

Current collection:









Considering picking up a GMT IIc LN as a 'daily' workhorse; however, I'd breaking my 'one per brand' rule and the GMT might be a bit too similar to my SubC LV. I also have a PO42mm on OEM Mesh which I don't wear much so it's going to get the chop soon (which also makes me feel better about my 'one per brand' policy) : )


----------



## Gorbachok (Nov 23, 2014)

http://rs1369.pbsrc.com/albums/ag22...122_094254-1539246663_zpsb24e659e.jpg~320x480


----------



## ikeo1 (Oct 26, 2014)

BusyTimmy said:


> Current collection:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's always exceptions to every rule.. Nice collection!


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

ikeo1 said:


> There's always exceptions to every rule.. Nice collection!


Thanks! 

I'm having a hard time coming up with arguments against the GMT IIC LN as the best daily wearer for me. b-)


----------



## 767driver (Nov 12, 2014)

Oh... and a Maratac incoming...


----------



## R1CO (May 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 84gt350 (Jun 3, 2012)

Here's my collection. For now. My sig tells what they are, but many of you know anyway.

The Rolex and the Orient get most of the wrist time. I am wearing the Sumo today though.....

The Tempest broke less than 24 hours after I got it and I'm still waiting to hear back from Ben how that's going to work out.


----------



## NedSchneebly (Oct 18, 2013)

Very happy with how this collection is shaping up. Since I can remember, I've worn a watch, but for the last 2-3 years, I've been bitten by the bug thanks to one of the gifted Tags you'll see below.

I've released some good watches that just didn't fit me properly: Longines LLD Date, Longines Hydroconquest, VSA Infantry, and Hamilton Khaki ETO. All were just too big. 42 is my absolute maximum.

*Next conquests: *Sinn 556i and Sarb035










Hamilton slimline quartz 42mm









Sarb017 on honey brown hirsch 38mm









Hamilton khaki field 42mm









Orient blue ray - love this watch so much it replaced the hydroconquest long before it was even gone.









Tag F1 42mm (this is the gift that got this sickness going)









Tag F1 41mm - this is my most frequent wear and probably my favorite of all of them









Longines Hertiage 1938 40mm









Edox WRC Classic Quartz 39mm









I say that if I add the 556i and the Sarb035 I'll be "finished," but we all know that isn't true. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Tclef (Feb 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amg_smurf (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Fanatic (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

The ten watches and watch-like objects that I know we have in our apartment.

Worth noting is the Homer Simpson watch, which still tries to say, "Mmmmm, burger..." but the playback is very, very slow thanks to a low battery (which may not have been changed since I bought it!). It's almost like playing a vinyl record slowly, but it rattles like a misfiring Ford Pinto. It's hilarious.


----------



## Brewddha (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi guys. This is one of my favorite threads to lurk in. My collection is 8, so I'll refrain from posting it since it is a little out of bounds, but just wanted to say kudos to those of you who have assembled a small, carefully chosen group of watches. I always battle the urge to add more watches and usually feel like 5 is my magic number, but somehow end up with more anyway.  
Anyway, congrats to those of you who are able to show restraint! I'm really impressed by some of the tasteful collections shared here. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## franken21 (Jan 8, 2014)

sillo38 said:


> Though it is currently small it is going to grow a little more. I plan on keeping it under 15 which isn't really small, but for now it is.
> 
> Top row is Casio, Citizen NY2300, Datejust 16220, Hamilton gg-w-113, Universal Geneve
> Bottom row Stowa Partitio, Blancpain Villeret moon that's usually kept on the winder but for the pictures sake is in the box.
> ...


Great collection! I would love a Universal like that myself. If you don't mind me asking what would I be expected to pay for that and where did you find yours?


----------



## Flypower (Oct 17, 2011)

Mine  and my apology for the crappie photos


----------



## VabaX (Jun 30, 2014)

my humble few


----------



## RBleigh81 (Dec 12, 2012)

finally got around to taking one of these now that I'm mostly out of moving boxes. Nomos for a suit or snug fitting cuff, IWC for that classy professional look, Lacoste because it just looks good wearing any polo shirt or browns head to toe, blackbay because I live in SoFL and need to get wet, and the hammy well still scratch my head sometimes on this one but I just think it's cool and a good everyday beater. Next will be a dual time / GMT & one day a GO panoreserve


----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

I've only have a small collection so far. I have been doing a lot of trading up and down but I'm quite content with it er naaa not really I want my omega but it will come later lol here are the pics.

Seikos first









Reactor photons









My watch box it has a lot of different kinds mostly Jacques Lemans zodiac's and Rotary's.




























.

















I am working on it ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pentsi (Mar 18, 2009)

I used to have just a Quartz Seiko when I got interested in watches 5-6 years ago, lurked here at WUS a while and bought these four Swiss watches for my daily rotation:









Five years passed and this fall I wanted some change.. I put all my watches for sale, a couple have now been sold, some new ones acquired and this is the collection now.









The Hamilton chrono, Seiko Cocktail Time is a beautiful dress watch, PO works really nice as the office diver and two cheaper beaters, the Traser H3 quartz chrono and the Japan made Seiko SKX007 round it up. It's basically all I got at the moment.

















I'm dreaming about swapping the Hamilton for Speedy Pro and then the two Omegas and two Seikos would work perfectly for every occasion for me. 
I'd probably just have to leave WUS at that point again for a couple of years.


----------



## GuyCaballero (Nov 19, 2014)

Nothing special or out of the ordinary. My favorites currently are my Timex Hudsons Bay edition and the Citizen Ecodrive.


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

I been enjoying this thread and the collections shown, both small and large and very large, for two years now and I'm wondering, what would happen if someone started a "Show me your LARGE collection-" thread? 

Obviously this site would crash but would the internet explode too?


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Top row
Seiko SKX007 BB mod, Seiko SNZH55 FFF mod, Steinhart O1VR, Hamilton Pan Europ, Omega Speedmaster Professional 145.022-69, Rolex Sea Dweller 16600

Bottom row
Seiko quarts chrono, Casio MRW-200H, Seiko SRP265 Explorer mod


----------



## Romulux (Nov 22, 2014)

I love this thread. Made it only to the first 8 pages or so and decided to jump in.

I used to never wear watches that when I was a kid I had to be told to wear the watches my parents bought. I remember having a *Flik Flak* (remembering those made me laugh) before a Swatch.

Up until teenage years I still didn't have any interest in watches. One point I was given the Bvlgari which movement is currently banged up. Obviously lurking here I've sort of built my taste and now I'm considering flipping the Bvlgari.








As for the collection now:








I don't know how to say this without sounding like a spoiled brat but I got the Sub and PAM as a gift from my family.
The Sub I got mid-university. I didn't know a lick about watches or Rolexes but was given a Sub. Partly because of its ability to retain value. I used to wish I had picked the date version, but now I appreciate the no-date. Still, it sat unworn for a good period of time. It only got worn more often when I graduated and started the work scene.

The PAM I also got as a gift while we were traveling to Italy. We run a family business that allows us to travel abroad quite a lot including Europe for customer visits/trade shows. I used to get bored when the ladies went shopping, so one day they pulled me to this Panerai boutique in Venice. Again all I knew about PAMs were that they were big watches. My sister did some trading in luxury goods so she had contacts who deals watches. Was told that among the lineup the 335 is the one to get. Limited production and we could get it for European prices minus tax refund. This PAM has became the special occasions watch.

Then I noticed a good friend of mine wearing a Luminor Marina. I made a comment and he says he deals watches on the side. That sparked a talk of watches then I was led to Fratello, Hodinkee, and this forum of course. One thing led to another and I guess I'm a WIS now.

The Seiko 007 and the G-Shock are very fresh additions. Considering the watches I had were high ends, I needed something more low key. Afterall we work in different situations from visiting stores and supply depots in Sumatra island to hosting guests from Europe on a factory visit. I think different occasions call for different pieces.


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

Family Portrait for the holidays (yes the wife is encroaching big time).










Hope everyone has a safe and enjoyable holiday season.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pentsi (Mar 18, 2009)

pentsi said:


> I'm dreaming about swapping the Hamilton for Speedy Pro and then the two Omegas and two Seikos would work perfectly for every occasion for me.
> I'd probably just have to leave WUS at that point again for a couple of years.


And me getting a few year old Speedy Pro 3870 took only about a week. Quite a sickness this thing...


----------



## Brewddha (Jan 24, 2012)

pentsi said:


> And me getting a few year old Speedy Pro 3870 took only about a week. Quite a sickness this thing...
> View attachment 2352826
> 
> 
> View attachment 2352834


Have all the bases covered nicely - great choices.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

State of my current collection. Always subject to change.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 13946 (Jun 22, 2011)

From left-to-right: King Seiko 5625-7040, Seiko 6139-7030, Hamilton Khaki Field Pearl Harbor Edition. I'm thinking about adding a vintage diver now&#8230;


----------



## vubui (Dec 13, 2014)

My current 5, and my limit is 6 (haven't bought the dress watch yet).


----------



## Neeko (Nov 21, 2012)

Nothing too fancy in here but I really like my Baume & Mercier Capeland and the TAG CT1116, and I'm anxiously awaiting my new Revue Thommen white dial Air Speed Chronograph.


----------



## WISDean (Jan 15, 2012)

To the person who posted the two VCs and the Reverso with the Duometre, I hate you. You have my Duometre dream watch. I hate you


----------



## Declan79 (Dec 27, 2014)

Bucherer, Swiss expedition, nautica, Tissot PRC 200, vostok Europe gmt, Tag Heuer formula Gulf, sevenfriday P2-1, Pam 005










Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## grayhulk (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Turbos142 (Oct 30, 2014)

Here's what I've assembled so far. The bottom row is just taking up space until I can convince my girl friend that I need another watch lol.


----------



## smalleq (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Well my "small" collection has had an almost 25% increase this last month. I guess it is small compared to some of the ones here.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Just missing the sistem51 in this shot


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Malice 146 said:


> State of my current collection. Always subject to change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gone is the Arminda A1 brass in Doxa 1500T Searambler.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

sleepyhead123 said:


> Well my "small" collection has had an almost 25% increase this last month. I guess it is small compared to some of the ones here.


What's that one in the bottom row, towards the left, next to the Speedy? It's got arrows pointing inward to a small time disc. I've never seen one like that before.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> What's that one in the bottom row, towards the left, next to the Speedy? It's got arrows pointing inward to a small time disc. I've never seen one like that before.


My box, other than the Timex, is arranged alphabetically, as is my sig. So that's a way to tell if you're ever curious. It's a Projects Damian Barton Nadir.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

sleepyhead123 said:


> My box, other than the Timex, is arranged alphabetically, as is my sig. So that's a way to tell if you're ever curious. It's a Projects Damian Barton Nadir.


Cool. Yeah, I couldn't see your sig on my phone, and I could see the pic full-size; but while I can see your sig on my laptop, I can't easily zoom in on the pic and might not have noticed that watch. So I was screwed either way.


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

WISDean said:


> To the person who posted the two VCs and the Reverso with the Duometre, I hate you. You have my Duometre dream watch. I hate you


Let's be friends 









Sent from my 16M


----------



## smuggled_sheep (Dec 13, 2013)

andy_s said:


> Same as nin, I've a few 5100/5012 Lemanias, most are here -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## andy_s (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks, I had a few additions since then, here with some familiar ones -


----------



## Vikster (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## sillo38 (Nov 10, 2014)

Casio, Citizen, Rolex, Tudor, Universal Geneve
Hamilton, Girard Perregaux, Blancpain


----------



## dogga94 (Jan 1, 2014)

Seiko 7n42:first watch, quartz
Seiko 5, first automatic
Hafis 14k: Gold for the sake of gold, very rare swiss indie watch company from the 60-70s
Seiko Lord Marvel: 36000 is sweet
Invicta Speedway: I like the design but not 10k to get a real one
Tungsten and 18k gold rings
Pocket watch for when watches are not allowed
Lorus: Grandfathers watch.


----------



## stts (Dec 30, 2014)

Cheers by new WUS member! This is my small collection - all beaters.


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

stts said:


> Cheers by new WUS member! This is my small collection - all beaters.


Those are pretty nice beaters...


----------



## nin. (Mar 11, 2010)

Ah, the revered A386! 
Enjoy them in the best of health Andy.



andy_s said:


> Thanks, I had a few additions since then, here with some familiar ones -


----------



## Piggen (Jun 19, 2013)

- my first (S)watch (found it in a drawer a couple of weeks ago, with the strap cut of. I think the young me did that because he wanted a pocket watch. Bought a new strap for it)
- Festina (my first 'serious' watch)
- Citizen (belonged to my grandfather)
- Hamilton Jazzmaster (my first automatic)
- Orient Mako
- Rodina
- Steinhart Ocean Two


----------



## aaroninfrisco (Aug 24, 2014)

It's not a very expensive collection, but there's a watch for every occasion in there.

Citizen Eco Drive
Victorinox Diver
Seiko Cocktail Time
Very nice Victorinox Alliance (I think)
Tissot PRS 516
Seiko Solar
Kenneth Cole fashion watch (I know, bleh) but it's actually very classy
Citizen Eco Military
Couple of Vics
Bulova Precisionist (kind of big)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

aaroninfrisco, that Kenneth Cole watch looks pretty cool. Good find.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

My collection. 
















My then Fiancé bought me this RW for my college graduation, some 12 years ago. Most money she'd ever spent on a single item (~$650). Doesn't see much wrist time, but I'm working on wearing it with more than just with a suit. Not really my taste now-a-days, but it's never leaving, so I may as well use it.









I didn't ever wear the RW to work (industrial environment, ship) so I eventually picked up this Seiko SKX173 11 years ago. It was my daily watch until a few weeks ago.









I bought/got the Airman for Christmas this year. I'm really enjoying it. I'm finding I really like it on the Engineer bracelet. This is my new every day watch, with the others just filling in once a week or so.

I also have a Timex Expedition and Ironman. Plan on picking up a G Shock soon. Eventually, like when I retire in 7 years, I'll get a GMT Mii to take the place of every day watch. I'll also, eventually, get a proper dress watch. But I very seldom have need for one, so that's not a priority.


----------



## peacemaker885 (Dec 25, 2009)

One of the best threads on WUS IMO.


----------



## aaroninfrisco (Aug 24, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> aaroninfrisco, that Kenneth Cole watch looks pretty cool. Good find.


Yeah, I found the Cole on clearance at Macy's. I know it's a fashion watch but it wears very well and I've gotten compliments on it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## augustusblack (Jan 14, 2010)

Finally happy w/my little collection...


----------



## skw (Apr 8, 2014)

SDGenius said:


>


I see a theme here... Love it!


----------



## Gameon9541 (Jan 27, 2015)

My small collection (excluding Garmin Fenix 2 and a gshock king of Gs) 
Rolex 50th Anniversary Submariner
Oakley Hollowpoint
Oakley Minute Machine (red with rubber strap
Oakley Minute Machine (white with brown leather strap)

Lost a bunch of weight and the Oakley watches all feel/look too big now. Luckily a relative if mine took me out for lunch last week and surprised me with a Rolex from his collection 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mc4nam (Aug 5, 2013)

My small basically quartz collection. With quartz, I can get the look I like at a fraction of the price. I love automatic watches but not quite at the income level yet.

Start with the old junkers that I never wear anymore. Gifts and stuff I bought before I really got into watches.










Square white skagen. Yellow Nautica. Black square skagen. Seiko titanium. (Loved this watch back in the day.) White with gold Seiko.

On to the daily rotation.










In order of when I purchased.

1. Omega seamaster quartz 300m. The true 1st Bond Omega from Goldeneye. Yes it was a quartz. This is my favorite watch still. 
http://www.omegawatches.com/planet-omega/bond/omega-and-bond

2. Wenger 7925 X/T. Came on a brown strap. Put it on the bracelet. Poor man's Panerei.

3.Citizen Ecodrive NightHawk Promaster BJ7019‑62E. Rotate band and straps quite often on this one.

4.Movado Men's 2600107 Series 800 Black Pvd Watch. Impulse buy on a great deal imo.

5.Revue Thommen Airspeed 16053.1532. Just got this one. As you can see, I needed a light faced watch for collection. The quality of this watch blew me away once I got my hands on it.

That is it. Hope you like.


----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

Just added a full small collection I'll post a more descriptive update soon but many philipwatch and some renato, Zodiac and Breils Bulovas, tommy Bahamas







I've been very lucky and so far only have a few hundred in it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bushido326 (Feb 6, 2013)

I have reduced my collection to 3.

1. Seiko MM300
2. Omega SMP Bond
3. Rolex Submariner 5513 (Birth year 1988)


----------



## RBleigh81 (Dec 12, 2012)

how do u decide which to wear? to my non WIS eyes they look exactly the same


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

bushido326 said:


> I have reduced my collection to 3.
> 
> 1. Seiko MM300
> 2. Omega SMP Bond
> ...





RBleigh81 said:


> how do u decide which to wear? to my non WIS eyes they look exactly the same


Sometimes you want a triangle at 12 o'clock. Sometimes you just want two vertical bars and sometimes you want two vertical bars that turn into a triangle.

It just depends on how you're feeling that day and what your overall outfit looks like.


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

:-!


----------



## bushido326 (Feb 6, 2013)

SaoDavi said:


> Sometimes you want a triangle at 12 o'clock. Sometimes you just want two vertical bars and sometimes you want two vertical bars that turn into a triangle.
> 
> It just depends on how you're feeling that day and what your overall outfit looks like.


It makes it easier that all three are so versatile.

-For any under the cuff work, it's the Sub or the SMP. The MM300 is too thick to fit under my dress shirts.
-For any tough work, it's the MM300.
-Weekends, it's whatever feels good. On whatever strap/bracelet combo.


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

I have really enjoyed this thread so I will keep it going with my midsize Seiko collection. Other than these, all I have is a vintage Tudor Prince Oysterdate and a Damasko DA36. My goal is to get total the number down from 7 to 5 (the two divers on the Nato's will be the ones leaving me).


----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)

Tissot V8 beater

Oris Classic Date - 37mm

Baume & Mercier Classima Executives with bespoke midnight blue gator

Omega Speedmaster Racing - black dial


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Update to the Sicura clan picture...


----------



## Anatoly (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Jdzimme3 (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## njegos (Dec 7, 2013)

black beater, silver vintage dress, blue crown of collection.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Well, hopefully this is it for now. It's gotten quite big, but I guess it's still small by some standards based on some of the photos in the thread.


----------



## sillo38 (Nov 10, 2014)

sillo38 said:


> Casio, Citizen, Rolex, Tudor, Universal Geneve
> Hamilton, Girard Perregaux, Blancpain


Latest collection update. Still not a great photo but...


----------



## sakebomb (Jan 7, 2015)

The Breitling and the Sub C get most of the wrist time. The Skx007 is my beater but I rarely wear it now. I'm looking to add one more piece but am going to take my time as I feel pretty content with my small collection at this time. That and nothing I've seen really speaks to me yet.


----------



## gouverneur (Jun 7, 2012)

I posted a similar picture in a different thread, but:









JLC MUT Moon - daily wear, for suits at work; probably gets 75% of my wrist time

Omega Speedie Pro - will wear once a week, and during parts of the weekend

MKII - mostly wear it on vacation due to its versatility, best for the beach and sun/walking around thanks to the bracelet and water resistance

I don't think I could really accomodate another watch in the collection, just because each watch has its perfect functional niche, and I wouldn't want to dilute my time with any of my watches by getting something that fills a similar category (e.g., a black-dial dress watch, or another casual piece).


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

As it currently stands.Plans for this year include either selling everything, buying 4 Grails & call it quits or get 4 new Quartz Divers(have to fill the 6 watch box),a Dress Snowflake Sub homage,a Vintage Snowflake Sub homage & a Big Crown homage(what can I say,I'm poor).


----------



## stts (Dec 30, 2014)

My current beaters and all I have.


----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

stts said:


> My current beaters and all I have.


 A Tudor beater sign me up please and my post is not in any way trying to do a one upmanship as your your 3 watches completely blow everything in this hodge podge bundle of watches out of the water it seems some think I was trying to make you feel self concious about them and sir in no way was I doing so. I actually love the tudor and the sin and would trade all these off for them lol some others seem to have some very devious and disturbing minds as what was said down below my post never entered my mind but I guess if being petty is in some hearts I can't stop what they think. I have truly been blessed with a lot of silly watches and 2 for sure keepers so please if I in any way caused you distress brother my apologies as the post under mine has seriously caused me some as I just don't think that way and don't understand people who do. 
Sam.

Ok I've thew some photos up of my "small" <---- LOL collection up but here is what I've gotten out of my mystery container so far first box is all Nautica watches









this second box is 1 Renato 2 Sthurling autos 2 Invictas Swiss chronos 1 Invicta Russian diver an Andre Giredau something automatic lol and a actually half tasteful Lucian Picard automatic and 4 Festina Swiss chronos







oh yeah a croton automatic

And the next big watch box 3 Jacques Lemans F1 watches a rotary AquaSpeeD chrono, Sekio chrono, Bulova marine star, 2 Vostok automatics a croton automatic, Tissot T-Touch titanium adventurer and a V8, Citizen nighthawk, Stauer pilot chrono.










ok almost done with my small collection I feel like a bloody store but most of these are leaving only a few will stay as I have another 15 foot of container to go thru lol. 
Ok in this one is a bunch of androids a technoMarine 2 outstanding Festina chronos 2 PhillipWatch a digital and my Russian Aviator limited edition pilot watch I'm keeping this one btw lol.









Ok the last few pics are 2 reactors 6 Wengers and 2 guess 1 deep blue and another Stuhrling damn another box 2 Michael Kors 2 Crotons and a Hamlin aqua maritime now I'm done 







and a rotary manual wind Swiss and 2 I have no clue







one parting shot of all my store front I think someone said lol I wish it was a store heh my wife is just so loving this yeah rite.









Incoming 1977 rolex GMT A 2010 Oris Williams F1 and a square diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alvinpatrick (Dec 25, 2013)

Bogartrules said:


> A Tudor beater sign me up please
> 
> Ok I've thew some photos up of my "small" <---- LOL collection up but here is what I've gotten out of my mystery container so far first box is all Nautica watches
> 
> ...


Some guy just posted his 3-watch collection and you come running with dozens of yours? You must be very proud of yourself.

Slow clap for you buddy.


----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

alvinpatrick said:


> Some guy just posted his 3-watch collection and you come running with dozens of yours? You must be very proud of yourself.
> 
> Slow clap for you buddy.


Honestly brother on the scale of the collection I have been very blessed with a serious good buy most of these came out of an estate box I bought in the fly not knowing what was in it. I am in no way bragging and in letting most
Of them go for 50 to 100 bucks period I'll keep maybe 5 of them out of the whole lot I started out with 2 watches when I joined the site and I've just been really blessed as I've actually found something 1 I'm good at and getting better I can fix most older Bulovas and walthams and getting better. 2 have been very blessed with great information here and other sites and soaking up as much info as my wife will allow lol. I am in no way trying to run a stick in any wound or the pot calling the kettle black as they say lol. I got another half of a container to go through still I thought this collection would give some a chuckle as I've had a blast doing it. Sorry if I offended anyone but money wise I have not spent what The aforementioned Turdor cost as a Pleagos is one of my all time wants.  If this is inappropriate here please delete the post as I'm not bragging just happy and kinda want to spread the feeling anything is possible is kinda what I was getting at I'm a 25 grand a year truck driver and I'm having the time of my life doing this lol.

One other thing mr AlvinPAtrik his 3 watches would buy this entire collection I just posted so yeah I would love to have the Sin and Tudor so I actually think his small collection is what I aspire to have when I can afford it lol. and honestly I was giving a true compliment if I could have a Turdor and sin beater watch I would be actually quite comfortable with my collection as yet I'm not even close so take this any way you would wish and be careful your hand doesn't fall off mid clap 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alvinpatrick (Dec 25, 2013)

Bogartrules said:


> One other thing mr AlvinPAtrik his 3 watches would buy this entire collection I just posted so yeah I would love to have the Sin and Tudor so I actually think his small collection is what I aspire to have when I can afford it lol. and honestly I was giving a true compliment if I could have a Turdor and sin beater watch I would be actually quite comfortable with my collection as yet I'm not even close so take this any way you would wish and be careful your hand doesn't fall off mid clap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There definitely are folks who say they are watch enthusiasts just because they spent their last paycheck on a Rolex and the previous on a Tag. But ask them about Sinn and they'll tell you they've never even heard about them. Ask them if they'll wear a G-shock and they'll think you must be joking. I say they because I'm not one of them.

You on the other hand find the joy in variety, and also in part the fact that you can get all those watches at the price of 3. Kudos to you. I appreciate your candor and your appreciation to watches. I too am on a similar boat. I do regularly find it hard to justify spending say a grand on a watch when a watch costing less than a hundred can tell me the same time. Also exactly why I limit my purchases. If money was no object I'd probably get some Pateks, a couple Rolex, some Seiko, and maybe a G-shock in every color aside from anything new in SIHH every year. But at the same time I like enjoying what I have and actually spending time with them on my wrist and not some display case.

With that being said though don't you think you're missing the point? It's not about how much you spend on one watch or three or 3 dozen. It's the fact that one guy could've bought dozens, but for about the same amount he decided to limit himself to 3. Three watches. Small collection.


----------



## alvinpatrick (Dec 25, 2013)

BTW I find it totally awesome that you were able to score all those watches in mystery containers. 

I don't post much on the forum but I do read around. For the record this thread I visit one of the most, particularly for what it represents. Never thought you were causing distress and my sincere apologies as I apparently have caused you some.


----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

alvinpatrick said:


> BTW I find it totally awesome that you were able to score all those watches in mystery containers.
> 
> I don't post much on the forum but I do read around. For the record this thread I visit one of the most, particularly for what it represents. Never thought you were causing distress and my sincere apologies as I apparently have caused you some.


The last thing I want to do is PO any one and I'm getting ready to post almost all of these in the sale forum. It will be a big post lol. I have been very lucky and in my eyes blessed with some very neat buys I bought a pod one of those kind of disposable containers in a sale just looked like a box of boxes and low and behold hundreds of watches lol. I've sold a lot on Craigslist my optimum collection will be 5 that I pass to my kids and hope they do the same. Yeah I did take it to heart that my post was seen as trying to one up kinda thing when that Tudor and Sinn are some of the watches I would be proud and aspire to own. It wasn't intended that way at all I do tend to get carried away and sorry to everyone if I seem so. I'm very humbled and honestly thankful for your post as yeah it kinda did read prideful so I'm properly chastened lol and no I'm not being a smart a$$ either I honestly looked and seen how you seen if and well it wasn't intended that way but I can see how it could be taken that way so cheers sir and happy watch hunting. BTW if anyone including you sir sees anything they would like in that pile of pics let me know hehe as I have no idea how to sell these things on here 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doom (Apr 18, 2012)

Right now...I mean this moment, my favorite to wear is the Wenger. It's a gift and I like the case shape. I do not like that it has red numbering, hands. They are too subtle. The sumo, although pretty feels too big. I know it's there and I feel conspicuous. When I get the Hamilton fixed it may be my favorite then. I've worn the Riseman for work for about a year now. I do forget it's on my wrist but I'm not worried because it's a freakin' G-Shock.

/thinking out loud.


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

I just got my Tudor back from service, so I figure it is time to share.










Tudor Prince Oysterdate (Roulette Date, early 1970's)
My 'pride and joy' piece. This is the first watch I have ever had serviced.









Seiko SKX013
In my opinion, the SKX007/013 is one of the best watches for the money out there.









Damasko DA36
I have finally found the flieger that is a keeper. I love the toughness, legibility, and style of this piece.


----------



## fabiodossantos77 (May 24, 2012)

Congrats for all the owners, specially for the cigar box!


> View attachment 2904674
> 
> View attachment 3168034
> 
> ...


----------



## fabiodossantos77 (May 24, 2012)

My SMALL collection of vintages...
View attachment 1855794

View attachment 1855802

Citizen P8200 (Leather NATO Strap)
Seiko 6117-6400 GMT (Silicon Strap)
Orient King Diver (Leather NATO Strap)
Seiko 6139-6002 "Pogue" (Leather NATO Strap)
Technos Skydiver Quartz 1000m (Black PVD NATO Strap)
Orient King Diver (Leather Strap)
Orient World Diver (Leather Strap)


----------



## USA-Alex (Jun 3, 2014)

That's how it sits right now. 
As you can see, no clear focus, it's a mix of everything ☺


----------



## double10 (Feb 23, 2015)

Breitling - favourite watch, special piece (most expensive/interesting)
Rolex oysterdate - vintage piece for more dressy occasions
Tissot - cheap watch for everyday wear
Skagen - gift from my grandfather, radio, real pain to set to the correct time!

next on the list:
JLC reverso
Sub, air king
Many Breitlings...
calatrava


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

Took an updated picture of the family due to the arrival of the Cocktail Time. 

I do have several more vintage watches though most of those are worn by my wife, or don't really get worn at all. So this set is pretty much what I wear most.

I also like to make sure there is a bit of of a mix in terms of straps; guess I could do with something on a nice oyster or jubilee bracelet as everything else is pretty much accounted for.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I had an omega smp for five years. After finding the forum four months ago this is my collection.


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Here's the vintage portion of my collection. (Minus a Citizen Bullhead getting serviced, and a Seiko Weekdater in route)


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Wearing my favorite


----------



## jamesfluo (Nov 25, 2012)

Very modest collection so far:
- Omega Speedmaster Professional (3570.50.00)
- Rolex Submariner (5513, c. 1988)

May pick up something a little dressier down the road.


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## corey16 (Sep 5, 2012)

My current collection.


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

jamesfluo said:


> Very modest collection so far:
> - Omega Speedmaster Professional (3570.50.00)
> - Rolex Submariner (5513, c. 1988)
> 
> May pick up something a little dressier down the road.


I am a big fan of 2-3 watch collections and this looks just perfect. I love the Sub and Speedy and I agree that a dress watch would round this collection out perfectly.

I am hoping to get into a used sub, GMT, or Exp2 at some point. Your sub makes me insanely jealous.


----------



## Stockegsix (Feb 27, 2013)

small collection.


----------



## Blaze0303 (Mar 29, 2015)

corey16 said:


> My current collection.
> View attachment 3546170


I love everything about this collection. Two thumbs up.


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

USA-Alex said:


> ...As you can see, no clear focus, it's a mix of everything ☺
> 
> View attachment 3467154


+1! Variety is the spice of life! 

The jump hour... it's upside down, right?


----------



## Jdzimme3 (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

Jdzimme3 said:


> View attachment 3579266


Nicely done.


----------



## squirelrepublic (Jan 13, 2013)

Looking for 1 - 2 more watches to complete


----------



## mechanik (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi! Here is from the newbie


----------



## fabiodossantos77 (May 24, 2012)

Stockegsix said:


> small collection.





jamesfluo said:


> Very modest collection so far:
> - Omega Speedmaster Professional (3570.50.00)
> - Rolex Submariner (5513, c. 1988)
> May pick up something a little dressier down the road.
> View attachment 3545466





sakebomb said:


>





gouverneur said:


> I posted a similar picture in a different thread, but:
> View attachment 3168034


----------



## fabiodossantos77 (May 24, 2012)

Some pictures doesn't appear...
But, congrats for all the owners.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Surprised myself by paring down to these, who knows maybe I can go lower :think: . . .


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

drhr said:


> Surprised myself by paring down to these, who knows maybe I can go lower :think: . . .


That's a really nice collection! Would be even better if you pare it down further by getting rid of the TT1931; I'd be so gracious as to take it off your hands!


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

IGotId said:


> That's a really nice collection! Would be even better if you pare it down further by getting rid of the TT1931; I'd be so gracious as to take it off your hands!


 So noted kind sir, will holler at you if/when!!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Just the Helson


----------



## eezm3 (Dec 13, 2014)

eidt


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

My current collection which has changed a little since last time I posted. Just need a nice light faced dress watch on black leather to round out my collection.









Breitling Colt Chrono II A73380









Omega Speedmaster Professional Mark IV









Grand Seiko SBGV007









Omega SMPc-Blue









Ball Skindiver 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LukeC (Jun 21, 2012)

Here's the four I have now, though I'm flipping the Omega and Breitling to fund the Nomos, leaving me a comfortable two-watch collection.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

LukeC said:


> Here's the four I have now, though I'm flipping the Omega and Breitling to fund the Nomos, leaving me a comfortable two-watch collection.


That Seamaster is pretty neat. How much should I tell my wife I want to spend?


----------



## LukeC (Jun 21, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> That Seamaster is pretty neat. How much should I tell my wife I want to spend?


Hah! A mint one sold last week on /f29 for $1k. I was going to start mine at $900, since it's not mint. Open to offers though.


----------



## Wibbs (Mar 7, 2014)

This would be all but one of my small Longines oldtimers collection. 








L-R: 1916 "Trench", 1972 UltraQuartz, 1954 Tank, 1972 Ultronic Diver, 1986 VHP. All in very regular rotation too. No drawer queens here.  All sizes and technologies goin on*. 


*The two wind up lads are the most similar funny enough, the battery boys could each be from different planets as far as movement engineering goes. The Ultraquartz would be from a different galaxy . The only watch I've ever known you can _feel_ working.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I've changed my collection quite a bit but here is where it stands currently. The Megalodon is for sale- it's quite amazing actually, I just prefer slightly smaller. 

Sinn 103 A SA
Cobra de Calibre 3 Bronze DLC
Hamilton Pan Europ 
Helson Blackbeard
Benarus Megalodon


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

My Japanese collection: GS SBGV005 & GS SBGR083


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## pesfunk (Feb 16, 2013)

A small collection ... just started with some Victorinox, RW, Hammy, etc.


----------



## pesfunk (Feb 16, 2013)

You are a Citizen Signature fan. I like the automatic watch. It wears well !



acl1986 said:


> Tissot PRC200 Chrono
> 
> 2013 WUS CWF Project Watch
> 
> ...


----------



## njegos (Dec 7, 2013)

finally got rid of metal.


----------



## kefirchick (Jan 29, 2015)

*My very affordable Moonphase collection:

1. Peugeot was my first moonphase watch-1980 vintage. It has about 6 moon "stations", and is NOT a sun/moon complication. 
2. Casio Sheen is for dressy occasions when I need bling. I don't like subdials, but the swarovski makes up for it.
3. Rotary Beaumont has a classic look, and I love the date hand. I have fallen out of love with Roman numerals, and prefer Arabic or Arabic and indices mix.
4. Maurice Blum black face was my first automatic moon phase. Love the look, but the crystal is too reflective. Too bad it didn't come with a sapphire with an anti-reflective coating.
5. Bella Luna by Colomer & Sons is my first automatic Micro brand watch. It may end up being my favorite.

I took these pics today, when the moon is 1 day past new. Therefore, you don't get to see the full beauty of the moon. I will take a follow-up pic if I can remember to do so! *


----------



## kefirchick (Jan 29, 2015)

CTSteve said:


>


*Love the Junghans!!!!*


----------



## USA-Alex (Jun 3, 2014)

USA-Alex said:


> That's how it sits right now.
> As you can see, no clear focus, it's a mix of everything ☺
> 
> View attachment 3467154


Sorry, just seen your post. 
Yes, the jumping hour is upside down  


ColinW said:


> +1! Variety is the spice of life!
> 
> The jump hour... it's upside down, right?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Saving up for a "special" watch now. Most likely an heirloom quality watch (in my mind). Looking at Rolex, Omega and Grand Seiko. Can't decide!


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

jkpa said:


> ...Looking at Rolex, Omega and Grand Seiko. Can't decide!


I recommend one of each.

Or more. ;-)


----------



## Archer7 (Nov 21, 2013)

Cool thread.

Right now I have 3 counting the beater
Casual/Business Casual - IWC Mark XVI
Dress - Cartier Tank Solo XL
Beater - Timex Ironman

Future wanfs include:
Casual - Rolex Sub ND or SD 4K.
Chronograph - IWC Portuguese

The Mark XVI was my first mechanical. In my eyes it is one of the few great all rounders. Classic styling, reasonable WR, anti-magnetic, steel bracelet, AR coating.

I've wanted a Cartier Tank for a long time. Was looking for something rectangular (my great granfather's watch, which was stolen, was rectangular). The Tank Solo is a classic design. I was torn between it and a Reverso. For some reason, my wife hates the Reverso, so Cartier it was.

I''ve worn a Timex ever since I enlisted in 1983. One was on my wrist for my entire 10 year military career. As an airborne infantryman, I put several through the paces and have never been let down by a Timex. Now it's my work outside, outdoor adventure, and swim watch.

To me, the Rolex sub is the most classic diver there is. I doubt I'd ever swim with it (my eyes are terrible, I actually set the count down timer on my Timex to let me know when my swim workouts are over because I can't read anything w/o glasses), but a diver makes a great casual watch.

I'll get the IWC Portuguese Chronograph when I'm financially independant (i.e. could retire if I wanted to). Somehow a chronograph (time writer) seems perfect to mark the occasion. The naval DNA is a plus as it reminds me of my roots (my great granfather was a sailor).


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

My small Omega collection:










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shutterbug57 (Nov 15, 2013)

Here is my modest collection.

Top Row
Breitling Transocean Day & Date on a Stone Creek American Buffalo strap (2013)
Omega Seamaster (1948) - dad bought new, I had it restored (2002)
Rolex Submariner (2000)
Tag Heuer 2000 (2000)

Bottom Row
Tag Heuer Fomula 1 Calibre 16 (2015)
Baume & Mercier Capeland (2000)
Tissot Ballade III (2013)


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

These are the ones I'm keeping (for the time being anyway), it's actually the smallest number I've had at one time and I'm thinking I will be able to go lower, which makes me happy, maybe one day I can actually stop (diff thread topic I suppose) :think: . . .


----------



## AustinOX (Aug 23, 2009)

Does not include a monster mod since its for sale, a g-shock that stays with my shooting gear, or an ironman that lives in a gym bag.

Old Casio was my first (non toy) watch, and I've had it since the sixth grade. Even then I lusted after Andrew Hooker's Casio that tracked the planets and Rushi Patel's gold Seiko analog...

Boccia 728-01: fantastic looking, checks the ana/digi box, has a real military lineage, and is the lightest, most comfortable watch I've ever worn. While typing this post I tried to slip the TSAR on with the Boccia already on my wrist... Talk about "disappearing".

Damasko is my favorite brand that is attainable new/mint in my budget comfort zone, and the DA37 is a phenomenal modern field/explorer watch. It is the watch that is the most "me" of any watch I've ever owned.

Laco Support Chrono: fliegers are my favorite style of watch, and I truly appreciate Laco's efforts to keep so many classic styling cues. The B dial doesn't mesh with my brain, and the A dial is a little stark in 42mm- but a stealth chrono is perfect. Wore it on my wedding day, and it is a keeper.

Epos open heart: God help me, I love skeleton watches. This one is slightly less bold and blingy than a full skeleton, with the most interesting moving parts visible. I had it converted from a one-hander to a three (flame blued) hander. Worn sparingly, but enjoyed a lot.

Damasko 363: my favorite brand, in black, on a bracelet. Its not as good as my Ball Fireman Racer was as an "all-around" bracelet watch since it won't dress up as well, but it is an absolute tank and technological/engineering marvel for the money, and I dress down more than up. This recent acquisition is my daily wear watch. The quality is unimpeachable, regardless of what brand you want to compare it to. Knowing exactly where my watch came from is important to me, whether it should be or not. The value, new or used, is beyond compare.

Marathon TSAR: just received. This is the first watch that I've repurchased. I sold my last one to fund a GSAR, and while the GSAR was a great watch- getting rid of this design in quartz was a mistake and a regret. Marathon is second only to Damasko IMO when it comes to value for money. The company also supports military and law enforcement by discounting great watches that they might not otherwise be able to afford. I'm glad I have a TSAR again, and gladder to have it on a bracelet. This is my "light beater" watch, after my Boccia, for chores or events unsuitable for an auto, and is a design I like enough to grab and go occasionally instead of the 363.


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

drhr said:


> These are the ones I'm keeping (for the time being anyway), it's actually the smallest number I've had at one time and I'm thinking I will be able to go lower, which makes me happy, maybe one day I can actually stop (diff thread topic I suppose) :think: . . .


That Patek. Drool


----------



## Stockegsix (Feb 27, 2013)

Stockegsix said:


> small collection.


datejust has moved on...

new small collection


----------



## Tudoris (Mar 13, 2014)

Just going to add one more; a "sporty" dresswatch...

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## qjet (Apr 11, 2015)

> Originally Posted by *drhr
> 
> *


love the Patek and the Lange. Nice collection!


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

It seems that I like orange. The Omega on the top right, the Rolex second from left on bottom, and the white ceramic Skagen in the middle are exclusively *the wife*'s. We share the Mido on the top right and the Shinola and Suunto on the bottom right (because the straps are easily adjustable). I generally try to rotate wearing the Glycine pumpkin, the black dial Mido Ocean Star (armored!), and the Longines on the bottom left (that swapped it's green ostrich strap for the Shinola's mesh bracelet). The G-shock gets a lot of time when I am playing on the bicycles. So it's kind of an orgy.

A MeisterSinger No.1 (ivory dial on brown strap) is probably incoming this weekend, as well as a blue face surprise, too. Alright, it's a Zenith Chronomaster LE. So things are going to get crowded in there. Might have to give a sabbatical to a couple of the automatics for awhile.

And then we're going to Japan in August and if a Seiko Ananta moonphase or the new MarineMaster 1000 brown+pink gold LE tuna finds its way into my luggage...

This all started when my early 90s Rolex Datejust gave up the ghost a couple years ago and I decided to replace one watch with a few. Now it does not stop.


----------



## j1mdn1els (May 24, 2015)

Below is a small selection of my varied vintage watch collection. Bought from flea markets, car boot sales, auctions and antiques centres over the years. Ranging from a 1934 Cyma through the 60s and 70s to my most recent purchase of a 1985 TAG Heuer Chrono Titanium (and I know there is little love in many quarters for the TAG but just remember this was the last of the Heuers and maybe that'll make you feel better)


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

View attachment collection.jpg


I like to think of my collection as small both in number and size, so let's dispense with the outlier first:

*G-Shock MTG-S1030BD-1AJR Limited*: Picked it up a couple years ago when I first caught the bug and thought I wanted a Breitling Unitime Pilot but couldn't afford it. This watch is cool, but way too big for me and I can't see well enough to truly appreciate the subdials. So it got worn about three times then stored, and I haven't flipped it yet only because of inertia. I swear I'm gonna get around to selling it. Also I have to make room in the case for a cheap quartz diver I just ordered that will be used as a beater and for snorkeling.

And for the actual collection, in terms of watches that actually get worn:

*G-Shock GW2310:* Does everything except look pretty and fit under a shirt cuff. Used it today while pruning large tree limbs with a reciprocating saw and didn't think twice about whether it would be affected. Still too big for what I find comfortable, but oh well.

*Casio Oceanus OCW S100B:* Pictures really do not do this watch justice - it's gorgeous. Fills the role of "travel watch" with it's titanium lightness and all day comfort, wave-ceptor accuracy, and point and shoot world time function. Also doubles as a black dial dress watch when necessary. I don't know why it, or the stainless version, isn't more popular on these forums.
*
Oris Aquis Date 40mm grey:* Comfy, quality, dress diver. Works fine with scrubs and a T-shirt as part of my work rotation. I recently got rid of a Helson SD40 and replaced it with this. But then I thought this isn't a diver that will actually look better if I scratch the polished bits or work sun block into its hard-to-reach places, so a <$100 Casio is en route for actual ocean sports.

*Hamilton Navy Pioneer:* Dress/casual, white (silver) dial, small seconds, skeleton caseback, blued hands. Good for weekend nights out.

*Sinn 856:* The anchor, the go-to watch. I know I've had watches I said I wouldn't outgrow and then did. But I don't think I'll ever get tired of this thing. Tough, always readable, supremely functional, buttery smooth crown, versatile.


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

drhr said:


> These are the ones I'm keeping (for the time being anyway), it's actually the smallest number I've had at one time and I'm thinking I will be able to go lower, which makes me happy, maybe one day I can actually stop (diff thread topic I suppose) :think: . . .


Interesting...I have about 8 in my rotation but I'm thinking of adding a couple more to make it 10.

Sent from my 16M


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

plastique999 said:


> Interesting...I have about 8 in my rotation but I'm thinking of adding a couple more to make it 10.
> 
> Sent from my 16M


I think we're on opposite ends of the aesthetic/complication spectrum. 10 I can see, even 12 but because I like 'em pretty much cut 'n dried in terms of look it starts to get redundant after that. I've seen what you are drawn to and from that perspective I think you could keep adding much more than 2 and still keep it really interesting for yourself . . .


----------



## qjet (Apr 11, 2015)

1. Rolex Datejust
2. JLC Reverso Ultra Thin
3. Panerai Radiomir Black Seal PAM 388
4. Frederique Constant Slimline
5.Tissot Prepetual Calendar Quartz
6. Aviator Quartz

I need a diver and a Chrono......


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

Here's the 'nicer' part of my collection



















Front Row: 
Grand Seiko SBGR053
Seiko SBDX001
Seiko SSBN013

Back Row:
Oris Aquis
Hamilton Pan Europ


----------



## PH68 (Nov 12, 2010)

Used to own a few.
Now down to one, yep that's right... just the one watch.

Hamilton Khaki Navy H775150.









I do change the straps around on it though, to get some variation.
Usually a Bonetto rubber...


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

PH68 said:


> ...Now down to one, yep that's right... just the one watch.


Whoa, now that's just crazy talk! 

But more inline with the OP. ;-)


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

ColinW said:


> Whoa, now that's just crazy talk!
> 
> But more inline with the OP. ;-)


I will be down to just my 007 when my Steinhart leave me this weekend b-)


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

Marctan said:


> I will be down to just my 007 when my Steinhart leave me this weekend b-)


And my hat's off to you One Watchers, but I don't think I can do it. I need one for this, or that, or the other thing, or for variety, or just because I like it! ;-)


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I can finally say I'm set for a while. VERY happy with this collection of three. The electric blue just arrived. Done a lot of flipping and I feel very satisfied now!

In the box with their current straps, alternate straps in photos.


----------



## LukeC (Jun 21, 2012)

jaywinston41 said:


> I can finally say I'm set for a while. VERY happy with this collection of three. The electric blue just arrived. Done a lot of flipping and I feel very satisfied now!
> 
> In the box with their current straps, alternate straps in photos.


Very nice! What sort of leather is that strap on the Hamilton?

Honestly, this is one of my favorite threads to see an update to. It's great to see a carefully curated collection of chronometers.


----------



## RBleigh81 (Dec 12, 2012)

jaywinston41 said:


> I can finally say I'm set for a while. VERY happy with this collection of three. The electric blue just arrived. Done a lot of flipping and I feel very satisfied now!
> 
> In the box with their current straps, alternate straps in photos.


that pan looks great on that strap, currently my affordable want if I can only justify to myself buying another watch


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

RBleigh81 said:


> jaywinston41 said:
> 
> 
> > I can finally say I'm set for a while. VERY happy with this collection of three. The electric blue just arrived. Done a lot of flipping and I feel very satisfied now!
> ...


----------



## scjones88 (Dec 12, 2014)

My current collection: Grand Seiko SBGJ001, Panerai PAM000 and a vintage 1963 Omega Seamaster 30. I also have a G Shock and a Timex Ironman. I believe I have a solid watch for every occasion. Should be good for a few years before the next purchase (Rolex no-date Submariner). Since I am 26, I feel it would be appropriate to wait until my 30th birthday or next promotion, whichever comes first, to strap on a Rolex. Personal preference though.


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my 16M


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

plastique999 said:


> Sent from my 16M


Dang seriously? I would consider that a huge collection. :0p

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMethod (Jan 14, 2014)

Sub, Daytona, and AP RO Jumbo. Looking to add a PP Nautilus and JLC MUT Moon in the near future.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

My current small collection:


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

my trio.


----------



## BillyF8 (Jun 10, 2015)

A model of Omega SMP quartz looks amazing! Was it expensive for you? I adore models of watches with such bluish glass. Such a cool model, I like it very much! Do you think to sell it?


----------



## FilipinosRich (Jun 3, 2015)

Juanjo_NY, nice Seiko collection! I especially like the ones on the left and right, what models are those?


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks Rich,

Sarb035, Sarb017 & Sarg009


----------



## FilipinosRich (Jun 3, 2015)

Looks good, happen to have any pictures with leather straps or only bracelets?


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

there you go,


----------



## josenyc (May 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

Here's mine:








1) Swiss military Quartz 
2) Fossil Quartz (needs repair)
3) Kenneth Cole Automatic 
4) Longines Dolce Vita Chrono Quartz 
5) Hamilton Khaki Navy GMT 3T Automatic 
In chronological order (of acquisition)

And this one should arrive Tuesday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mechanik (Apr 4, 2015)

here's my IWC flieger collection


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

My collection has changed yet again. Sold 3 and bought 1. Still trying to figure which 2 to buy to complete my 5 watch collection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

mechanik said:


> here's my IWC flieger collection
> 
> View attachment 4321137


details on the middle 'piece please


----------



## Uabeck (Jun 19, 2015)

My small collection. Just the beginning I hope...


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

Smaller version of the whole herd,the early Airman collection from 1954 to 1989:


----------



## ontoro (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi and hello - ontoro here.

From left to right:
Grand Seiko SBGA085
NOMOS Zurich
NOMOS Tangente Norma

I got interested in watches some two years ago and since then read a lot on forums but to be honest ... I am about to lose interest. It's just the mere fact that the prices keep increasing and it is harder and harder to justify further investments already, at least for me. Sure it's something special to look at those mechanical marvels, to aspire possessing something precious but in the end I tend to see it as something pretentious displaying uncertainty like a shortcut to achieve self confidence through materialized success. Something that could be generalized when it comes to luxury goods that are sold in a price segment that is way above common grounds.

Well - we'll see what the future might bring.

Have a good day, beloved seekers 

Greetings.
ontoro.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

my "collection" of 3,
Sarb035, Sarb017 & Sarg009


----------



## RBleigh81 (Dec 12, 2012)

ontoro said:


> View attachment 4385202
> 
> 
> View attachment 4385210
> ...


nice collection and well said. I don't doubt many of us on the forum share the same feelings toward the absurdity that we pay and the continual price increases. however I don't think I'm pretentious when I wear a watch costing more than a perfectly fine $50 timex


----------



## brianedm (May 24, 2015)

My small collection.









The Seiko is the beater/diver/drinking beer on a patio in the middle of summer watch

The Hamilton is probably my favourite. It's good for pretty much any occasion.

The Oris is the dress watch/matching black shoes and belt at work watch.

I'd like to get something on a bracelet at some point in time. A big fan of the black bay red, but the lack of a date kills it for me. I have 2 spots left in my watch box, so the last spot will probably go to something with a white face and blue hands eventually..


----------



## tcpx (May 13, 2013)

My collection:

The dress watch - Reverso
The dressy casual/GMT - BLNR
The birth year watch - Omega Seamaster
The daily beater/diver - OWC Snowflake Sub


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

Wife:









Sent from my 16M


----------



## JanW (Mar 5, 2015)

My small collection


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

The new version of my small collection-


----------



## Fanatic (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## jmc1080 (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Silvertouran (Nov 10, 2010)

Think i need another box


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Adao (Apr 30, 2013)

Mine 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny4 (Sep 13, 2014)

Here's my small collection. I'm looking to complete it with a two tone datejust with white or gold dial.

Sorry for the bad picture. Low light and my phone are not a good match.

Rolex Submariner 144016
Omega Speedmaster 1970 145.022


----------



## Seaswirl (Mar 29, 2014)

Danny4 said:


> Here's my small collection. I'm looking to complete it with a two tone datejust with white or gold dial.
> 
> Sorry for the bad picture. Low light and my phone are not a good match.
> 
> ...


It might be small, but two of my favorites.


----------



## masterpro (Jan 5, 2015)

My only two.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

ryanmanyes said:


> View attachment 5073777


Nice well balanced collection!!! Love the watches that you have. May be add a chronograph and a blue dial watch!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_H (Mar 22, 2010)

The two omegas on left have just gone ... so 5 makes it small ... and gives me a space for the next one.


----------



## bmws (Dec 14, 2014)

Here is mine.....








L to R
Ball EM II Diver..2 weeks old...cool watch!
Hammy Jazzmaster...First auto I bought 3 years ago..classic!
Seiko Solar....bought 2 years ago 'cause it is black and blue.
Seiko Kinetic Sports 100....Wife bought that for me 16 years ago for our wedding,


----------



## Eric01 (Oct 13, 2009)

Here's mine. It needs a Grand Seiko Quartz


----------



## arguetaoscar76 (Jun 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Looks like these will be the ones I end up with for the long haul (Green Reverso stock pic, incoming hopefully this month) finally. Doesn't preclude additional future pick ups but it will be far and few between, again finally . . .


----------



## Romulux (Nov 22, 2014)

The whole family. Well I do have a beater perpetual EcoDrive and GShock, but these are the serious ones.









I'm in the process of letting go of the Breitling and the Tudor.

I want to climb the ladder and get to the big boys: Patek/AP/Lange. The one in closest range is a white gold 3796 Calatrava.


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

My six Magrettes. Only the Tiki is available now (the one with the blue dial). All the other models are sold out...


----------



## EightEyes (Jul 2, 2015)

Great thread!

Here is my collection of two:









You can see that I like:

- Automatic
- Sapphire Crystal
- Round Face
- Arabic Numerals (all of them, none missing or bitten into)
- Date
- 100m WR
- Display Back
- 43mm size

So there is a lot that these watches have in common.

However, I think I actually have a lot of bases covered between these two, also:

- Busy Dial with Sub-Dials vs. Clean/simple Dial 
- Dark vs. Light 
- SS Bracelet vs. Leather Strap
- Ceramic Bezel vs. Not
- Chrono vs. Three-Hander
- Applied Numerals & Logo vs. Painted

I think I will probably add a third watch at some point, but I want to live with these two for a while and see where the gaps really are.

I don't have an interest in digital or smart watches, so the gap could be a Diver or a Dress watch.

Given that, I am thinking perhaps an Aqua Terra might be a way of killing two birds with one stone, and rounding out a nice three-watch collection along with these two.


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

This is a great thread. I love seeing massive amounts of watches as much as the next guy but something about a quality 4-5 watch collection is just nice to see. You know each watch gets worn.

Here's my humble little group shot..










Check out my watch videos! Https://www.youtube.com/user/martinblank024


----------



## detroix108 (Oct 30, 2014)

Here's my small collection.


----------



## RBleigh81 (Dec 12, 2012)

detroix108 said:


> Here's my small collection.
> 
> View attachment 5473546
> 
> ...


small? sarcasm? ok perhaps "it's all relative"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alvinpatrick (Dec 25, 2013)

I've come to accept the fact that people post/react to anything online as a reflex.


RBleigh81 said:


> small? sarcasm? ok perhaps "it's all relative"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

alvinpatrick said:


> I've come to accept the fact that people post/react to anything online as a reflex.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


I think he commented that way because this thread is getting away from its intended purpose. If you read the very first post, OP's intention for this thread was to see 4-5 watch collections and your collection is a little bit bigger then that but definitely smaller then a lot of other posters. Anyway my intention for this post is to try and bring this thread back to its intended purpose. But I must say that you've got a pretty nice collection and i definitely enjoyed it!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alvinpatrick (Dec 25, 2013)

Soh1982 said:


> I think he commented that way because this thread is getting away from its intended purpose. If you read the very first post, OP's intention for this thread was to see 4-5 watch collections and your collection is a little bit bigger then that but definitely smaller then a lot of other posters. Anyway my intention for this post is to try and bring this thread back to its intended purpose. But I must say that you've got a pretty nice collection and i definitely enjoyed it!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure who you're addressing on your last post but my whole point was that people see a thread and post the first thing they think of posting - like seeing a thread on small collections and then posting his own collection of dozens, without realizing the whole intention of the thread.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

alvinpatrick said:


> Not sure who you're addressing on your last post but my whole point was that people see a thread and post the first thing they think of posting - like seeing a thread on small collections and then posting his own collection of dozens, without realizing the whole intention of the thread.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Lol, I quoted you by mistake. It was intended for Detroix. My bad. You and I share the same sentiment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alvinpatrick (Dec 25, 2013)

Soh1982 said:


> Lol, I quoted you by mistake. It was intended for Detroix. My bad. You and I share the same sentiment.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries, buddy. Cheers!

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Here's my vintage Seiko collection:


----------



## Zeroedout (Jul 25, 2014)

Sometimes ya' just gotta take 'em out for a little fresh air, some synchronizing and an OCD polishing...


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

Nice collection zeroedout, very nicely balanced. 


Best,
- C.


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

These plus a couple of gshocks for work. Other than the grail piece I'm saving for these fit all my needs and styles.


----------



## njegos (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

My ever changing collection. 









Sent from my iPhone using Alien technology.


----------



## It'sAliveJim (Nov 11, 2012)

A few ins and outs over the past year and I'm left with these 12 (terrible picture)










Top row, left-right:
Kemmner 007, Stowa Seatime, Longines Heritage 1954, Tudor Black Bay, Damasko DA47, Tutima Military Chronograph NATO

Bottom row, left-right:
Omega Aqua Terra Railmaster 39mm, Breitling Aerospace Avantage, Omega SM300 cal.562, Seiko SKX009, Eterna Heritage Military 1939, Rolex Explorer II 16570













































































































I also still have this despite attempts to sell it - can't say I'm gutted 










What a crazy hobby :think:


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

what a turn-off every time I click this thread to see an 'SMALL COLLECTION' and again and again people post pictures of those box-full-of-watches thing.


----------



## It'sAliveJim (Nov 11, 2012)

Juanjo_NY said:


> what a turn-off every time I click this thread to see an 'SMALL COLLECTION' and again and again people post pictures of those box-full-of-watches thing.


Relative to some collections I've seen, 12 is nothing :-d


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

It'sAliveJim said:


> Relative to some collections I've seen, 12 is nothing :-d


None of them are helping to change my wife's mind.


----------



## alvinpatrick (Dec 25, 2013)

It'sAliveJim said:


> Relative to some collections I've seen, 12 is nothing :-d


Your box if 12 to me personally is not a huge collection, but everybody really needs to stop justifying their post by saying that small is relative. It may be generally relative, but NOT in a thread where the OP has SPECIFICALLY wanted to see collections of 4-5 or so.

Is it so hard for people to see what a thread is about before posting anything?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaswirl (Mar 29, 2014)

alvinpatrick said:


> Your box if 12 to me personally is not a huge collection, but everybody really needs to stop justifying their post by saying that small is relative. It may be generally relative, but NOT in a thread where the OP has SPECIFICALLY wanted to see collections of 4-5 or so.
> 
> Is it so hard for people to see what a thread is about before posting anything?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


You seem tense. Let me help.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

My humble collection (I do have other Watches, but they are not really worth showing).


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

my ever changing little collection..


----------



## mvblah (Feb 10, 2014)

My small collection. Three amigos (or Omegas) and a cocktail.

Sent from my XT1064 using Tapatalk


----------



## alvinpatrick (Dec 25, 2013)

Seaswirl said:


> You seem tense. Let me help.


Lol. Appreciate it, buddy.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

OO! I can do small!


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Two rolex added so far, hoping to add a tudor next

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Milvad555 (Jul 27, 2015)

Nice colection


----------



## Milvad555 (Jul 27, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## Ian_H (Mar 22, 2010)

Ian_H said:


> The two omegas on left have just gone ... so 5 makes it small ... and gives me a space for the next one.


A few changes leaves my small collection looking like this .... 
(G-Shock not shown)


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## augustusblack (Jan 14, 2010)

Current state of affairs... Getting closer!!!


----------



## goldencalf (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## atifch_84 (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## njegos (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## atifch_84 (Nov 2, 2015)

With a new addition


----------



## PH68 (Nov 12, 2010)

Well, it been a while.
I'm still happy with just the one watch....


----------



## slucn (Aug 2, 2013)

Benny P said:


> View attachment 869662
> 
> As listed in my sig (except for the old broken Seiko).


what is the ref# of that seiko chronograph??


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Recent group shot. My wife was laughing as I set it up. The Garmin and iPod Nano would be the first to depart, maybe early next year.


----------



## BerryTop (Apr 23, 2014)

Most of my collection is very inexpensive but I love everyone of them and I try to wear them all but about 4 or 5 get the most wrist time. Although a couple are for sale I have a tag formula 1 inbound which will probably get alot of attention also.









Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

IGotId said:


> View attachment 6455945
> 
> 
> View attachment 6455953


You need straps bro!


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Veda said:


> You need straps bro!











I've got 4 Faglianos (2 browns, 1 black, & 1 blue) & 2 gator straps (dark brown & black). I think I'm covered for a while! (The blue Fagliano is not pictured)


----------



## slucn (Aug 2, 2013)

'80s Vostok Amphibia antimagnetic
1971 Seiko 6139 chronograph
~1959 Timex 100 manual wind


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## trickyrichard (Jan 31, 2016)

@nachodaddy, your collection is exactly my speed. I've just gotten interested in watches after not having even worn one for years and, as with everything else in life, optimization is my rule. Some day, I'd love to have a Milgauss (I know there are people around here who wanna say "f* Rolex", etc., and I get it). But, for now, my collection is a Seiko SNKM95 and a Casio MDV106 (I have some plastic Casios and Fossils, etc, in a box somewhere, but theses are my "good" watches). Next, I'd like to pick up some antiques Vostoks, a couple more Seiko 5s and maybe an Orient. All of the decentish watches I was gifted as a youngster bit the bullet thanks to band/pin failure, so I'm strictly NATO from here on out. Thanks for sharing your excellent working man's collection!


----------



## trickyrichard (Jan 31, 2016)

Sorry, all. I'm a noob and don't know how to edit a post - thus, you all get to see the table of contents of a textbook I shared w a colleague yesterday.


----------



## jasonkn88 (Dec 31, 2011)

Here is my small collection as of today. Seiko Spring Drive Tuna SBDB009 is my daily beater and probably gets the most wrist time due to its durability. The Omega Speedmaster Snoopy Edition is worn usually when I go out to somewhere nice at night.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Quite possibly the coolest two watch combo I've ever seen. Tons of personality and history. Well done.



jasonkn88 said:


> Here is my small collection as of today. Seiko Spring Drive Tuna SBDB009 is my daily beater and probably gets the most wrist time due to its durability. The Omega Speedmaster Snoopy Edition is worn usually when I go out to somewhere nice at night.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm usually not a fan of the Omega Speedmaster, but I rather like this model. I believe it's the pattern behind the subdial that adds a bit of character.



deozed said:


>


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

down to three, two more than I need!


----------



## insomniac2 (Oct 31, 2013)

dantan said:


> My humble collection (I do have other Watches, but they are not really worth showing).


that Rolex Sub No date is just beautiful , great collection . enjoy in good health.


----------



## robncircus (Dec 29, 2012)

In the process of rebuilding my collection due to theft. These are my 2 for now. 
Daily :



Beater:



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Terrible picture but happy with my modest collection.

Top to Bottom Left to right:

Early acquisition Armani Beaters. Criticize my "fashion" quartz - I love um'
Megir White - Megir Bronze - Orient Blue Marshall - Glycine Combat 6 Orange - Urren (ya I said it $6 what up) - The affordable row
Damasko DA353 Black on Black Bracelet - Oris William F1 Team Chrono - Seiko Cocktail time on Modena Hirsch - Omega AT 8500 and last but not least Explorer II on Armani Pleather.

Bottle of Blue - Bottle of Single oak - Drink up.

View attachment 6967666


----------



## Pgodin (Dec 10, 2015)

You have a very nice collection Sir
Don't let other people comment affect you


----------



## jimbow (May 29, 2014)

CastorTroy3 said:


> Terrible picture but happy with my modest collection.
> 
> Top to Bottom Left to right:
> 
> ...


Nice - out of interest is your Omega AT the 38.5mm size or 41mm?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Before you asked I actually did not know. I thought the AT 8500 was always 40mm. However you are correct there are two sizes. The one I have is the 41.5.


----------



## jmc1080 (Sep 17, 2012)

My small collection is complete for now.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

until I can afford a manual wind no-date GS, that will be my small collection


----------



## goosesedan (Oct 11, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

Thats pretty much the perfect collection of classics.

I was thinking of doing something similar but with Speedy First Omega in Space and 14060M No Date, but decided to do something different.



jmc1080 said:


> My small collection is complete for now.
> 
> View attachment 7010618


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

My small collection


----------



## jasonzhang921 (Jan 13, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonzhang921 (Jan 13, 2016)

Oh and now I have this









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

My cheap but cheerful small collection









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Here's the Rolex/Tudor portion of my collection!


----------



## jaryang (Mar 3, 2016)

jmc1080 said:


> My small collection is complete for now.
> 
> View attachment 7010618


 You've got the perfect 3 watch collection!


----------



## mechanik (Apr 4, 2015)

View attachment 7314442


----------



## mechanik (Apr 4, 2015)

iwc tudor omega

View attachment 7314482


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skepticaljesus (Oct 11, 2015)

Rolex 114270, Nomos Tangente 35, Max Bill Auto, Nomos Metro


----------



## dynafrom (Dec 30, 2014)

View attachment DSC01337.jpg


----------



## dustywatch (Jan 25, 2015)

I don't know if this collection is small enough... But I've been working on it for a few


----------



## dustywatch (Jan 25, 2015)

I don't know if this is small enough... But here is my beloved collection that I have been working in for a few years... There is one watch that is unique and can't be purchased in that bezel and dial combo... Do you recognize and like it?


----------



## ramonesf2 (Feb 2, 2015)

dynafrom said:


> View attachment 7328610


How do you like the ingenieur?

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## dynafrom (Dec 30, 2014)

ramonesf2 said:


> How do you like the ingenieur?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


It's a beautiful watch. I have the laureus edition.


----------



## ramonesf2 (Feb 2, 2015)

dynafrom said:


> It's a beautiful watch. I have the laureus edition.


Why did you choose Laureus over the black or white dials?

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## dynafrom (Dec 30, 2014)

ramonesf2 said:


> Why did you choose Laureus over the black or white dials?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


I tried them all on; the black was too dull and white dial was too plain.


----------



## JoshuaJev (Dec 27, 2015)

This is going to be what is left of my collection after I sell a few pieces. These ones seem to bring me the most joy.


----------



## vince.cb (Jun 1, 2014)

This is the bulk of my collection so far










Sent from my LG-D852G using Tapatalk


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

My two and it's all I really need. 

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

My interest in starting a watch collection began earlier this year, mainly driven by my want for a watch with history and prestige - the Omega Speedmaster Professional as worn by astronauts, especially to the moon. I funded it by replacing my expensive camera equipment with cheaper gear, that was in turn driven by my lack of photography activity over the last couple of years. Eventually I managed to get my hands on the Speedmaster 105.012 as I intended, but at a higher price than originally bargained for, given the recent surge in demand for these cal. 321 Speedys.

I already had a Casio G-Shock, not shown here, given to me as a birthday present (wouldn't have been my first choice, but has grown on me) and decided that I wanted to keep my collection small but with some pretty good timepieces. I nearly got a Rolex Submariner no-date and a Mont Blanc Heritage Ultra Slim, but decided to follow a philosophy I picked up in my AV/home cinema hobby, which is "get the basics right first", and I had already identified the three types of watches that a guy should have to cover everything: a tool (chrono/diver) watch, a dress watch, and a sports watch. The Speedy is my tool/chrono, the G-Shock is my sports watch, and I settled on the Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Ultra Thin Small Second as my formal. This is now my daily work watch, rotated with the Speedy.









I still plan to get a diver, for variety, and to have a tool watch that can handle a beating on travels or at weekends, something I do not really want to subject my vintage Speedy to, as I hope that will one day be my "heirloom" piece. It will most likely be a Seiko, given the budget, or if I save enough, a pre-owned Longines Legend Diver or Tudor Heritage Black Bay. It probably won't be a Rolex Sub, unless my salary increases substantially!


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

kepa said:


> My interest in starting a watch collection began earlier this year, mainly driven by my want for a watch with history and prestige - the Omega Speedmaster Professional as worn by astronauts, especially to the moon. I funded it by replacing my expensive camera equipment with cheaper gear, that was in turn driven by my lack of photography activity over the last couple of years. Eventually I managed to get my hands on the Speedmaster 105.012 as I intended, but at a higher price than originally bargained for, given the recent surge in demand for these cal. 321 Speedys.
> 
> I already had a Casio G-Shock, not shown here, given to me as a birthday present (wouldn't have been my first choice, but has grown on me) and decided that I wanted to keep my collection small but with some pretty good timepieces. I nearly got a Rolex Submariner no-date and a Mont Blanc Heritage Ultra Slim, but decided to follow a philosophy I picked up in my AV/home cinema hobby, which is "get the basics right first", and I had already identified the three types of watches that a guy should have to cover everything: a tool (chrono/diver) watch, a dress watch, and a sports watch. The Speedy is my tool/chrono, the G-Shock is my sports watch, and I settled on the Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Ultra Thin Small Second as my formal. This is now my daily work watch, rotated with the Speedy.
> 
> ...


Love your collection and love your philosophy. I always admire and enjoy well thought out collections.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robncircus (Dec 29, 2012)

Currently my collection. After 4 watches were stolen I'm really taking my time with new selections. Maybe 1-2 more on the radar right now. 






The daily 


The dress 


The beater


Would like something grab n go and a bronze in the coming year.

Cheers

Rob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

I've had the speedie reduced for 10 - 15 years.. I can't quite remember when I got it but in many ways it's my most cherished watch because of what we have been through together. I almost lost her in 2014 when a pusher dropped off and water entered the watch. It was not that much after the last service so omega came to the rescue and restored the watch for me free of charge! I became a WIS quite suddenly when looking for a present for myself as I turned forty. Enter the SM 300 which has hogged just about all of my wrist time since I bought her at the start of 2015. My latest buy was quite sudden, the Tank Americaine, I saw it in a second hand / vintage watch shop , liked it and bought it!! I had entered to shop to look at a Reverso which they also had but liked the look of the Cartier more. 
It is a small collection but to be honest I WANT MORE!!!!

I'd love something vintage with a rose gold case.. A rolex, but which one to buy??.. And a nice vintage chronograph, a heuer or a breitling.. Decisions, decisions, decisions!

So this collection though small will slowly grow!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

Here is a portion of the collection (my beloved Junghans and other pieces like a Zenith Sporto and an Omega DeVille are not in the pictures):


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

finally snagged an updated pic of the collection









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshmuench (Oct 20, 2012)

My modest collection but every watch has a story.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

My collection has turned over completely in a year...a bunch of times. The Sinns aren't going anywhere.


----------



## TLud (Jan 24, 2013)

govdubspeedgo said:


> finally snagged an updated pic of the collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the Duneshore and the really diverse collection.


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

I just got done slimming down.

At one point, I had the Hamilton Intramatic Nomos Orion, and Smiths PRS-36 as my dress rotation and the Sinn 556 and 104 as my tool/casual watches. I won't even go into years ago when I was into the vintage stuff (old datejust and seamaster).

I have since slimmed down to just the Intramatic and the 104, and I added a Marathon Navigator as my "do some yardwork and home renovations" watch.

In my opinion now a small collection really only needs 3 watches, and more for situations than for watch types. The level of formality of each watch will depend on the daily life of the owner. So the three you need are:

1. Suited and booted - A watch for times when a suit and tie are necessary. How often you wear a suit could depend on how formal you go. A person who is in a suit everyday for work may look to a datejust, nomos orion/Bauhaus watch, omega globemaster, zenith elite, etc. to fill this role. Others, may be better off with something more sport dressy like the Rolex Explorer or the Omega Aqua Terra. I wear a suit 4/5 days out of the week, so the Intramatic and the orion worked well for me. I know it's blasphemy, but I got more enjoyment out of my Intramatic than my Nomos...

2. Collared shirt to T- shirt and shorts -- this is the watch that looks slightly out of place with formal wear (though I have the 104 on a croc strap and I think it looks fine with a suit) but can pretty much ran the gamut after that. Here you have your dive, tool, and sport pieces. Since I do wear dressy clothes much of the time, I prefer a watch here that leans more dressy a Speedmaster, Explorer, dressy diver of your choosing, etc. However, this category has a lot of leeway.

3. The S-Kicker Quartz - Some may balk at the idea of a non-auto or mechanical, but I don't see the value in wearing a mechanical watch--even a cheap-o--when I am working outside or doing carpentry work. I chose the Marathon, but there are a million choices here from Casio, Citizen, etc. I just would never spend over a couple hundred on this bad boy.

So I think these three categories for a small collection are fairly universal, but what watches you would place in each one depends on your personal sartorial situation. 

Alternatively, you could just be a one watch person. My favorites for that category are the datejust and explorer from Rolex and the Globemaster and AT from Omega. However, those are pretty pricey for the average bloke.

I may break this off into another thread: What is a good guideline/ what types of watches are necessary in a small collection? Maybe with some suggestions in different price brackets.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

Joshmuench said:


> My modest collection but every watch has a story.
> 
> View attachment 7487554


Love this collection. It says "I may not spend thousands on it, but no fault will be found in my taste". Four perfect watches.

The next couple of posts also had some really nice collections.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

kepa said:


> My interest in starting a watch collection began earlier this year, mainly driven by my want for a watch with history and prestige - the Omega Speedmaster Professional as worn by astronauts, especially to the moon. I funded it by replacing my expensive camera equipment with cheaper gear, that was in turn driven by my lack of photography activity over the last couple of years. Eventually I managed to get my hands on the Speedmaster 105.012 as I intended, but at a higher price than originally bargained for, given the recent surge in demand for these cal. 321 Speedys.
> 
> I already had a Casio G-Shock, not shown here, given to me as a birthday present (wouldn't have been my first choice, but has grown on me) and decided that I wanted to keep my collection small but with some pretty good timepieces. I nearly got a Rolex Submariner no-date and a Mont Blanc Heritage Ultra Slim, but decided to follow a philosophy I picked up in my AV/home cinema hobby, which is "get the basics right first", and I had already identified the three types of watches that a guy should have to cover everything: a tool (chrono/diver) watch, a dress watch, and a sports watch. The Speedy is my tool/chrono, the G-Shock is my sports watch, and I settled on the Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Ultra Thin Small Second as my formal. This is now my daily work watch, rotated with the Speedy.
> 
> ...


Why can't all the posts in this thread be like this. It's story and thought process behind the picture of the collection that is actually interesting.

Well done

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Aug 14, 2015)

Terrible phone photo, but this is my small collection:









The Sub is my "beater", as well as being an iconic watch.

The Daytona is a classic piece, something I can wear on nearly any occasion, and special to a car nut like me.

The RO is another classic, and probably my favourite of the four (but I love them all!). Like the Daytona it's an extremely versatile piece, looking great with both casual and smart dress.

The Duometre is an amazing watch, beautiful to look at front and rear and containing some fantastic "technology". It's my special occasion watch essentially, but can also be dressed down to a degree (I don't feel too silly wearing it with jeans and a shirt, depending on the occasion/company).

I'm very proud to own these watches and, for now at least (!), it feels like my collection is complete. I've owned plenty more watches in the past, but realised that I hate to leave a piece stuck in a watch box for any length of time, so four watches is the magic number for me which allows all to be worn quite often in rotation. Perhaps one day in the (very) distant future I'll add a fifth, but I don't yet know what that will be as I genuinely have everything I want with these four. I deliberately bought a three piece (I'm always wearing the fourth watch) watch box as well to try and avoid the temptation of buying something else!


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

AndyGarton said:


> Terrible phone photo, but this is my small collection:
> 
> View attachment 7574066
> 
> ...


Wow, wonderful collection! :-! I've never been a fan of the RO so much in photos, I've seen people here say they thought the same until they actually saw it, but your photo (despite you saying it's a terrible phone pic) actually makes the RO looks great!


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Aug 14, 2015)

paulopiper said:


> Wow, wonderful collection! :-! I've never been a fan of the RO so much in photos, I've seen people here say they thought the same until they actually saw it, but your photo (despite you saying it's a terrible phone pic) actually makes the RO looks great!


I"m breaking the thread rules but I can't resist showing you some better pictures of my Royal Oak - it does indeed look better in real life, the bracelet especially needing light and movement to show it off. A fantastic watch that I'll never tire of.


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

Yeah, with your lighting conditions it looks super. I'll have to see if I can find one in a shop here in Ireland to take a look at...hope you enjoy it for many years to come.


----------



## McPGA (Sep 4, 2012)

My small collection:
Datejust








Speedy








Portuguese Auto








And lastly a nod to my wife's heritage-Seagull


----------



## mdaclarke (Jan 31, 2015)

My collection


----------



## njegos (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

Current state. Probably not going to change for a while..


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm sorry I had to


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Here are my current three. Three Sinns. Love them.


----------



## RBleigh81 (Dec 12, 2012)

the 103 sa is so badass


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

Mchu004 said:


> Current state. Probably not going to change for a while..
> 
> View attachment 7642122


Mate, that is a superb and balanced collection. It doesn't need to change at all, IMO!


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

mykii said:


> Mate, that is a superb and balanced collection. It doesn't need to change at all, IMO!


Thanks! I'm really content with my collection. If anything, only additions will be made


----------



## Romulux (Nov 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Death0 (Jun 3, 2011)

AndyGarton said:


> I"m breaking the thread rules but I can't resist showing you some better pictures of my Royal Oak - it does indeed look better in real life, the bracelet especially needing light and movement to show it off. A fantastic watch that I'll never tire of.
> 
> View attachment 7574338
> 
> ...


love this watch how much would a used one go for in a good condition ?


----------



## Death0 (Jun 3, 2011)

dantan said:


> My humble collection (I do have other Watches, but they are not really worth showing).


why do you need 4 diver watches ? that look almost the same


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## teddyfigo (Mar 14, 2014)

MattyMac said:


> View attachment 8095090


Wow !!


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

MattyMac said:


> View attachment 8095090


Small collection of some nice 'big' watches


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## qcjulle (Jun 5, 2013)

Here are the jewels of both my collections  My logic was to have a dress watch (Junkers), a chronograph (Damasko) and a "go anywhere" watch (KonTiki). The Junkers will probably be updated at some point (hopefully to a Urushi dialled Seiko) and there is still room for a dive watch (only lacking the funds), but the Damasko and the Eterna are mine to keep.







​


----------



## WatchingYou77 (Jan 31, 2016)

Currently, what I have with me in China. Not pictured are two G-Shocks (DW6900 and GLX 5600F) and a couple of other affordable beaters including Nixon, Wenger, etc.

I have more back at home in the states, but they are in storage atm.

My favorite is the GO. It looks good in any environment and the proportions are just about perfect. The Cosmonaute was a birthday gift from the girlfriend so I always keep it with me.

Potential purchases in the near future include a Tudor BB Red, Zenith El Primero, Pam ??, something bronze (Helson Shark) and something vintage, possibly a Heuer Autavia. However, I have a hard time wearing everything so we will see.


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

Juanjo_NY said:


> my "collection" of 3, Sarb035, Sarb017 & Sarg009
> View attachment 4385706
> View attachment 4385714
> View attachment 4385746


 Those Seikos are so so beautiful!!


----------



## KtWUS (Mar 19, 2016)

My ultra-small two watch collection:









The Sarb033 for everyday wear, and the Celadon Imperial Peacock for dressier/weekend wear.


----------



## ca_ng (Nov 25, 2014)

I've been in this fun hobby for a 1-2 years, and after flipping a handful of watches to discover what I like, my current very small rotation is an IWC Mark XII most days and a 60s silver Leonidas "poor man's Heuer" on fun days. They're usually found on leather or fabric nato for comfort/laziness and to give the relatively small cases a little more heft.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Finally managed to fill my 12th watch slot yesterday!
I'm content.
Calling it quits.
No more Watches 
Time to enjoy this dozen...Might play with some straps in the future.










1. Alpina Startimer AL-372N4S6 Chronograph
2. Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Series 2 Chronograph
3. Bulova Precisionist 96B183 Wilton Chronograph
4. Seiko SSC019P1/SSC019P/SSC019 Solar Chronograph 
5. G Gerlach Otago
6. Orient M-Force Beast EL06001H/SEL06001H0
7. Seiko Monster SRP309K1/SRP309K/SRP309 
8. Armida A1 42mm
9. Christopher Ward C5 Malvern MK2 (C5-Q-SCK-MK2)
10. Orient Monarch FDD03002B0/DD03002B
11. Vostok Amphibia 710818
12. Deep Blue Sea Ram

*Close-ups:
*


----------



## rkubosumi (Apr 22, 2015)

Nice collection! Digging that Vostok



Fatboi_ET said:


> Finally managed to fill my 12th watch slot yesterday!
> I'm content.
> Calling it quits.
> No more Watches
> ...


----------



## Psi (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Psi said:


> View attachment 8339834


Nice!


----------



## Geof3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Just these three as the mainstays with a couple of Suunto's for outdoor adventures: My wife stole the Tag...


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

Update to the collection. Before getting serious about watches, I think I knew my favourite type was divers. Even though I am really happy with a Speedy and Master Ultra Thin, something inside of me was crying out for a diver. For the last month or so, my heart has been struggling with my brain about purchasing yet another expensive watch this year, and in an effort to (kinda) put a block on that (for the foreseeable future), I picked up the Seiko SKX007 on the way home tonight.

With the heat and humidity reaching high levels here in HK, wearing a leather strap isn't ideal (the JLC is my daily work watch), and I wanted another watch to help reduce too much wear and tear on the vintage Speedy, but also largely for the sake of variety. A three watch collection fulfilled my "core needs", but four watches satisfies a want for a collection that isn't too small. I still believe in having a manageable number, expected to be 4-5, and having the SKX007 rotate with the others for the office (except the G-Shock) will be fun.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

This is is my tool diver collection, all acquired over the last 6 months. When I started collecting again after a 10 year hiatus I quickly learned my OCD needed some focus. I am a collector of a lot of different things and it can get away from me at times. The general rule for me is I buy on the secondary market and have to sell something (a watch or some other collectible) to fund a purchase. It's cheaper, forces me to pace myself, and, as the Stones say, I can't always get what I want. Also I like finding watches that are out of production. What I didn't want was a bunch of stainless black-faced watches (the Dievas is grey, Schaumburg is blue) so now each one has to add some kind of visual variety. I'd say movements too, but all but the GMT are 2824s. The problem with being focused is I don't really have anything to trade anymore, except for my older pieces (Heuer, Panerai). Currently I'm keeping prices pretty cheap, less stressful buying things sight unseen. That being said I see myself slowly evolving, the last piece I got was the Aquadive 300.

Here's the list:

Armida A1, A3, A4
Dievas Aqualuna
Schaumburg Aquamatic 
Aquadive BS300 DLC
Zixen Trimix GMT.


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

Cheers!

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EightEyes (Jul 2, 2015)

Morrisdog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This collection is just about perfect, Morrisdog! You really have a lot of bases covered with just four watches, and I bet you get a lot of use out of every single one. Very nice!

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## EightEyes (Jul 2, 2015)

My updated 2-watch collection:









Very modest, but a good start! The TAG Heuer Carrera 1887 was returned and replaced by an Omega Aqua Terra.

I've got strap and bracelet covered, but clearly I like white dials with three hands and a date! I also seem to be drawn to "all rounder" pieces like these that can dress up and down, rather than a really sporty watch or a really dressy one.

I am not shooting for a large collection, but would like to have 3 or 4 watches I really love and wear often. Next up is likely to be something a bit sportier: a Seamaster 300, Speedmaster Mark II or Explorer II.


----------



## TheVacs (Jun 26, 2016)

Happy with these guys, but I'm craving some leather...


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

dantan said:


>


Beautiful as always, but needs more zenith :-!


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my 16M


----------



## Pakal (Jun 6, 2016)

Compared to what I have seen here my collection IS small! Here you have


----------



## scuba dude (Aug 19, 2014)

kepa said:


> View attachment 8349490
> 
> 
> Update to the collection. Before getting serious about watches, I think I knew my favourite type was divers. Even th...


I love your watch box. Can you provide me a link? Thanks!!


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks! I'll be surprised if my collection does not (again) include a Zenith.



mykii said:


> Beautiful as always, but needs more zenith :-!


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Pretty happy with the current state. Don't see letting go of any of these except may be datejust. Will probably add Rolex explorer 1 to round out my basic collection. The only thing that may change in the future would be getting GO senator sixties or hand date to replace datejust as the dress watch.
And of course a green (CW C70 already ordered) and an orange beater (maybe helgray TCD-01 orange?) to give this collection some more color. And that would be it.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

*BELLO & PRECISO mocro collection*


----------



## Diegos (May 30, 2013)

Here's mine, in the process of getting a new piece but I want to keep it at 4, all of them have some sort of emotional connection to me, so we will see...


----------



## inferno9898 (Sep 11, 2015)

My beginner collection. Think I've gotten to the point where I like the number, and I like the mix of styles. They are all worn often enough. Now I'm looking more to upgrade rather than expand.

Then again, the wife bought the watch box, so she must have been saying something...............


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

plastique999 said:


> Sent from my 16M


Jaws 
Dropped


----------



## jimbow (May 29, 2014)

inferno9898 said:


> My beginner collection. Think I've gotten to the point where I like the number, and I like the mix of styles. They are all worn often enough. Now I'm looking more to upgrade rather than expand.
> 
> Then again, the wife bought the watch box, so she must have been saying something...............
> 
> View attachment 8578474


Nice mix of styles. Have you considered adding a chronograph? Perhaps take a look at the Seagull 1963?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## inferno9898 (Sep 11, 2015)

jimbow said:


> Nice mix of styles. Have you considered adding a chronograph? Perhaps take a look at the Seagull 1963?


I have. I'm looking to replace the SARB with a chrono. Something I can wear on brown leather to the office. Hamilton jazzmaster maestro and Stowa 1938 are the current frontrunners. The Seagull would be an interesting affordable alternative as it is a similar style to the Stowa, although not as dressy, but I'm not sure I'd come around to the vintage look and the smaller diameter.


----------



## DanishGirl (May 9, 2016)

inferno9898 said:


> My beginner collection. Think I've gotten to the point where I like the number, and I like the mix of styles. They are all worn often enough. Now I'm looking more to upgrade rather than expand.
> 
> Then again, the wife bought the watch box, so she must have been saying something...............
> 
> View attachment 8578474


I like your collection- each is unique


----------



## Darth Smavid (Jun 28, 2016)

Currently looking to add a couple of lighter dials to the collection, really lusting after a Seiko SDGM001!


----------



## Rcs1113 (Jun 25, 2014)

Here's what I've got going so far:

SKX007: First automatic and now my beater; I'm considering swapping out the yobokies hands for the originals.
Seamaster Midsize: Daily wearer
Citizen 8100A: Wanted to experiment with a vintage auto chrono and love the size. Upset the chrono pusher fell out and will probably flip in the future.
Gucci 3001m: Quartz passdown but but wears nicely.
Swatch Regisseur: I wouldn't really consider this a part of my collection but I got this watch 11 years ago, rediscovered it in an old shoe box the other day and popped a battery in and it still works! Maybe I'll try to give it some wrist time.
Rodina: No wrist time, will sell soon.

Might look into adding a sarb033 or hammy in the short term. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Kai Schraml (Apr 6, 2016)

*Tudor Snowflake Sub* - The other half of my work week rotation. Started getting into Tudors with the heritage releases a couple years back and discovered the snowflake. Was on the hunt for one for a while before I found a nice blue one.

I have been considering one of these, but worried that I would always feel like I bought something which--well--just wasn't quite as good as a Rolex. Now, in my mind, I know that is false. They have their own pricepoint/quality/history/etc. They are wonderful watches to be sure. But I worried the thought would always nag at me. Have you experienced it?


----------



## HarambeeStar (Aug 12, 2015)

I really appreciate this thread and enjoy seeing all your purposeful and awesome collections.

Here are my main three: Omega 3570.50, G-Shock GW-5000, and modded Seiko SKX007.

I've flipped many pieces outside of these three, but haven't been able to find a fourth watch that has stuck. I'm definitely very content with what these three have to offer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kai Schraml (Apr 6, 2016)

Death0 said:


> why do you need 4 diver watches ? that look almost the same


Need? Really?


----------



## Pareesh (Jul 2, 2016)

Here's one small collection







Which I am finding is really all I need...

but then there's another small collection as well...








...for safer environments


----------



## k1ckstand (May 14, 2015)

Recently got an isofrane for the MM300. While I like the bracelet, I feel the isofrane will be more comfortable.


----------



## Ar.Parask (Jun 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

Ar.Parask said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hey, you're cheating! That's not very small!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Ar.Parask said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So you really don't like chronos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

My small Seiko collection:


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Bracelets


----------



## Krell0 (Jan 22, 2016)

Drudge said:


> My small ]
> I lile the sumo with that bracelet. Too big for me though and I am happy enough woth my srp773
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Pakal (Jun 6, 2016)

drhr said:


> Bracelets


Impressive! Amazing collection


----------



## Ar.Parask (Jun 22, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> So you really don't like chronos
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It shows, doesn't it?
I don't know but there is something amazing about chronos..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Straps


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

drhr said:


> Bracelets


Are couple of these new additions?? That collection looks stellar as always!!! The ones on the straps are not too shabby either!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

drhr said:


> Bracelets


Shazam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Soh1982 said:


> Are couple of these new additions?? That collection looks stellar as always!!! The ones on the straps are not too shabby either!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thx Soh! The GP and Steinhart are recent additions . . . .


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

My small Steinhart collection:


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

drhr said:


> Thx Soh! The GP and Steinhart are recent additions . . . .


That's what I thought. I swear I am not a stalker, lol!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Soh1982 said:


> That's what I thought. I swear I am not a stalker, lol!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha, I know, we just have very similar if not exactly the same taste in watches!!!


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Drudge said:


> My small Steinhart collection:


Beauties :-! . . .


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


>


Would love to see your entire collection...I suspect it's rather large


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

Mchu004 said:


> Current state. Probably not going to change for a while..
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7642122&d=1459499565"]
> 
> ...


Update to the collection:

The STOWA is gone; it really was just an impulse buy and I never really was in love with it. Instead, it's been replaced with a TAG Heuer Monaco in blue.

I've also swapped the bracelet for a NATO strap on my Sub; I find I wear it more often in rotation with it...for now anyways.

Now, the collection really will stay as is for a while.


----------



## GSINC (May 11, 2016)

Just got the bug for collecting a few months ago...love divers on natos 

View attachment sotc-3.jpg


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## mechanik (Apr 4, 2015)

just got the PAM 1392 which was announced in late May


----------



## Krell0 (Jan 22, 2016)

Absolutely love this thread. Not posting until my planned collectiom is complete. It should last mea while 

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## JanW (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## Jap (Jul 4, 2016)

My Rolex trio...:-!


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

Wow!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchingYou77 (Jan 31, 2016)

Jap said:


> My Rolex trio...:-!
> 
> View attachment 8645610


I have always been a fan of heavy metal... NICE trio!!


----------



## Pareesh (Jul 2, 2016)

Here's another


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Error post


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Mchu004 said:


> Current state. Probably not going to change for a while..
> 
> View attachment 7642122


]Really great collection. Pity about the Tag. Before you got deep into watches? Or a gift?

Edit: all I meant, was that most WIS don't seem to care much for Tag, especially when in the company of your other pieces. Just curious.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

drawman623 said:


>


Are you a Navy seal?


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

kepa said:


> View attachment 8349490
> 
> 
> Update to the collection. Before getting serious about watches, I think I knew my favourite type was divers. Even though I am really happy with a Speedy and Master Ultra Thin, something inside of me was crying out for a diver. For the last month or so, my heart has been struggling with my brain about purchasing yet another expensive watch this year, and in an effort to (kinda) put a block on that (for the foreseeable future), I picked up the Seiko SKX007 on the way home tonight.
> ...


Love that the freaking Jaeger is proudly next to the g shock. Truly baller.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Pareesh said:


> Here's another
> 
> View attachment 8703458


If I had to limit myself to just 3 watches, that would have been my collection. The only difference would have been that I would wear my speedy on a brown strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PEACE (Aug 15, 2013)

Outstanding!. Love all three, but who wouldn't


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

At one point this was how it looked, the collection is a little different now but I dont have a photo yet


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Jap said:


> My Rolex trio...:-!
> 
> View attachment 8645610


that 50th anniversary Daytona is DOPE!!!


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

Hi Mates,

Here my humble but beloved collection.









Cheers


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Karlisnet said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> Here my humble but beloved collection.
> 
> ...


Very nice!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Jansen (Jul 10, 2016)

So jealous :'(


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 16, 2013)

My simple 4 watch collection. Pretty much a watch for ever occasion!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmsjabb (Jun 11, 2016)

My little collection, again, something for every occasion 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ca_ng (Nov 25, 2014)

Really nice, love the Tudor and Cartier especially, with its unique bracelet. What model/year is the Cartier?



jmsjabb said:


> My little collection, again, something for every occasion


----------



## jmsjabb (Jun 11, 2016)

cn24 said:


> Really nice, love the Tudor and Cartier especially, with its unique bracelet. What model/year is the Cartier?


It is a quartz Santos. I don't know the year, I should! I will investigate.
Thanks for the comments!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truckers Atlas (Dec 2, 2013)

Current rotation. Sensing a Black Bay Red is next on the horizon but who knows.


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

Here are a few watches I have. I didn't really know I was collecting, until my wife said, "Nice Watch collection"
Smaller Watches are from Left to right.
My Grandfathers Hayman. It may be a Bulova? purchased in NY back in the 1930's. early 60's Wakmann, 50-60's Solix blue steel hands, Bulova 23 Jewel self winding, Smith's Empire 1970's and 1998 CWC British issue.
Larger ones are during my hiking and traveling phase. Sunnto Observer, Swiss Army, Burtucci Titanium, Seiko SSB 111, Invicta Grand Diver (Beater) and my every day driver Steinhart OVM II.


----------



## njegos (Dec 7, 2013)

summer bracelets for everybody!


----------



## Danny4 (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

Prob one of my box.


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

Yet another update and another new addition - the Rolex Explorer 1 (14270): for the weekend and travels. It also means the SKX013 that I bought last month is no required as the Explorer replaces it, keeping the collection small and used regularly.

At this point, I have hit the financial limit of what I want to spend on watches, as well as not feeling the urge to add to it, unless a great watch presents itself at a bargain price (highly unlikely). Perhaps in the long run, may switch out the JLC for a Patek, but that is a long time from happening.


----------



## smalleq (Jul 15, 2014)

kepa said:


> View attachment 8791690
> 
> 
> Yet another update and another new addition - the Rolex Explorer 1 (14270): for the weekend and travels. It also means the SKX013 that I bought last month is no required as the Explorer replaces it, keeping the collection small and used regularly.
> ...


Nice collection! Do you know where you got this watch box?


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

My 2-watch collection. I feel like I have all bases covered with these 2. The Tudor for weekends, vacation travel, and sport activities. The IWC for work, business travel, and more formal occasions. Actually I guess I wear them both interchangeably for all occasions


----------



## bigdawgjrod (Feb 2, 2016)

My small collection. The list is in my profile.

(oops, a couple of them need to be set)


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

smalleq said:


> Nice collection! Do you know where you got this watch box?


The box is a KronoKeeper in carbon. Seems like it is a small company founded by the same people who own the shop where I bought it from. Link here:

http://www.misterchrono.hk/en/watch...ch-box-in-carbon-for-4-watches-gentlemen.html

They only have stores in Paris, Singapore and here in Hong Kong, but may ship abroad. The carbon look on the outside is quite nice, and build quality is good.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Adao (Apr 30, 2013)

I have flipped the Grand Seiko GMT today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Adao said:


> I have flipped the Grand Seiko GMT today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice collection. Kermit and Batman look great together!

What is going to fill slot 5 if the GS is gone?


----------



## Patrick_Montreal (Jul 21, 2016)

All CKs available back then 
Whey will all turn 20 years old next year 
Ouff time goes by fast...


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

I've posted this before, back when I got the sub


----------



## inferno9898 (Sep 11, 2015)

kepa said:


> View attachment 8791690


Well that's just about perfect. Covers all situations, iconic styles, none of them are ever going to go unworn. Nice work.


----------



## Adao (Apr 30, 2013)

K1W1 said:


> Very nice collection. Kermit and Batman look great together!
> 
> What is going to fill slot 5 if the GS is gone?


Thank you. Maybe a Patek. Could be 5127 or 5296 or 5146. But it will take very long time. I plan to sell the Kermit too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

inferno9898 said:


> Well that's just about perfect. Covers all situations, iconic styles, none of them are ever going to go unworn. Nice work.


Thanks. That's the idea: that there is a suitable watch for each aspect of my lifestyle and being a small collection means each one gets worn. Of course, I wouldn't mind adding another one day, but that is a while off.

It's really interesting to see the small collections here and read about the owner's rationale/reasoning.


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

I started this at the beginning of the year and have one more incoming, but I'm quite proud of my collection. I was going for a focus on smaller brands. I am really happy with how it turned out.










From top left to bottom right:

CX Swiss Military Air Force One Chrono. First one i got to kick it off. Thought it had been stolen, but I was located it in my cars dash. Long story. Anyways, Always nice to have a grab and go Quartz. Great little watch.









Tangramatic Penta. From WUS's own Bombfish, this was the first one I bought when I thought the CX had been stolen. It's my daily wearer and still draws the most compliments. It's light and tough and wears great with a suit.









Zixen Nitrox II Vintage. It's the biggest watch in the collection at 44.5mm. It's a true diver and I use it for the water and the weekends. Love the styling. Best looking silver dial I could find, and the sapphire bezel is spectacular.









Aevig Huldra. Oh baby. That blue. As the Zixen may point to, I love the vintage style. I was looking for a nice cushion case and a nice blue faced diver. This was both. Took me a few months to find one, but worth it.









Oris Maldives. Man I love this watch. I don't wear a wedding band, so i picked this one out instead because the color of the dial reminds me of the Pacific Coast, where we met.









Ch. Ward Trident Pro C60. Last but not least, my dress diver. Perfect for work, tough enough for play. Looks good enough for a suit, but versatile enough for almost any occasion. Really like the muted bezel and excellent finishing.









Incoming:

Tangramatic Nereid Pacific. This one is en route right now. Works for a nice white faced versatile dress watch. I was impressed with the Penta, se this one got bought.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salmaan1183 (Aug 21, 2014)

Updated collection









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSINC (May 11, 2016)

A few new additions.


----------



## Brewddha (Jan 24, 2012)

I've been working on getting my collection down to a short list of ones I wear regularly. It seems 4 is roughly the right number, give or take, for me now after ballooning into double digits a couple of times. If you discount a nice dress watch that I like but never wear and will be selling soon, this is now my short list.

After following this thread for so long and gaining inspiration from so many great small collections, it's nice to finally be able to participate legitimately, even if I'm certain that this lineup will change some more over time.










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

These are my four "picks of the week." I'll try to add more shots eventually but for now these guys will represent for me. 
Rolex Subc 116610
Omega Ceramic PO 8500
Tissot Visodate White
Hamilton Pan Europ Chrono Black

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

My "core" watches


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

I see you like 'em black. and water resistant. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan.Ex (Jul 10, 2015)

My small collection.


----------



## dariomac (Feb 9, 2015)

my small collection


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

I sold my Turtle, so now my small collection is about as small as it can get. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

Nice watch but i don't think you have a 'collection' anymore. A 'dressy' diver is a great choice for your monogamous ways! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salmaan1183 (Aug 21, 2014)

updated again - sold the tissot t-race and added the breitling superocean heritage 42.


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

My Steinhart collection


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Giggo said:


> I sold my Turtle, so now my small collection is about as small as it can get.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with that. I only have a two watch collection but my BB has been getting most of the wrist time lately


----------



## ugn9 (Jul 2, 2016)

Spartan.Ex said:


> My small collection.
> View attachment 8942962


Nice ! What model is the Tag?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ugn9 (Jul 2, 2016)

Spartan.Ex said:


> My small collection.
> View attachment 8942962


I like the Citizen as well , what model ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan.Ex (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks, TAG is Aquaracer WAY211A.FT6068 there is more pictures in this thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/my-new-tag-aquaracer-way211a-rubber-strap-pictures-3447898.html
Citizen is BY0000-56E with Hirsch Duke strap.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

well not sure what small is defined as but I got 7 so there you go in pictures
in no particular order:


----------



## J.A.R.V.I.S. (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey guys, 
just popped by as my boys wanted to say hello. It was five but the Tissot's blue dial was too mesmerising to pass up


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

J.A.R.V.I.S. said:


> Hey guys,
> just popped by as my boys wanted to say hello. It was five but the Tissot's blue dial was too mesmerising to pass up
> 
> 
> ...


Love your collection, but I have to say, if you ever wanted just a two watch collection, the Hamilton and the sinn would be pretty much perfect

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.A.R.V.I.S. (Dec 17, 2012)

Araziza said:


> Love your collection, but I have to say, if you ever wanted just a two watch collection, the Hamilton and the sinn would be pretty much perfect
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely! I've contemplated it many times and about to do that..... Just need that little push over the edge. Cheers buddy.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Tyler (May 22, 2016)

enkidu said:


> Here's my small collection. Mainly destro sport watches with german bent, and a dress watch thrown in.


what is the diver in the back left =o


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Here's where my small collection is at right now. Just added the PADI last Friday and I'm really happy with these 5. I've flipped a few over the last few months but now there's nothing that I'm in the market for. Eventually I'd love to get my grail in a few years, a Polar Explorer 16570. No need for a dress watch since I'm in a suit maybe 2-3 times a year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brewddha (Jan 24, 2012)

dsquared24 said:


> Here's where my small collection is at right now. Just added the PADI last Friday and I'm really happy with these 5. I've flipped a few over the last few months but now there's nothing that I'm in the market for. Eventually I'd love to get my grail in a few years, a Polar Explorer 16570. No need for a dress watch since I'm in a suit maybe 2-3 times a year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great collection, really like your choices. Out of curiosity, which piece do you wear when you wear a suit?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Brewddha said:


> Great collection, really like your choices. Out of curiosity, which piece do you wear when you wear a suit?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


The speedy on leather. Luckily my cuff goes over it. It's a very special watch that means a lot to me so wearing it to a wedding or other dressier occasions is something I look forward to. It may not be a traditional choice but no one noticed but me. Plus like I said I love wearing it to milestone like events.

I had the silver and white visodate and wore it once to a wedding. It never got any wrist time other than that so I sold it. I find in my usage case at this point in my life that I don't need a dress watch. That could obviously change but I'm more of sport watch kind of guy anyway.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krell0 (Jan 22, 2016)

dsquared24 said:


> The speedy on leather. Luckily my cuff goes over it. It's a very special watch that means a lot to me so wearing it to a wedding or other dressier occasions is something I look forward to. It may not be a traditional choice but no one noticed but me. Plus like I said I love wearing it to milestone like events.
> 
> I had the silver and white visodate and wore it once to a wedding. It never got any wrist time other than that so I sold it. I find in my usage case at this point in my life that I don't need a dress watch. That could obviously change but I'm more of sport watch kind of guy anyway.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Speedy is pribavly the best choice there. Except for its size.

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

I keep it simple.


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

My recently thinned down chronograph only collection, with a new addition in the mark ii.

I want to start a second box of three next, made up of sports steel three handers - Ingenieur, Globemaster and a no date sub are currently in mind, if I'm lucky enough to be able to do it.

Eventually, I'll probably come back to this box and swap out the speedmaster pro for a 69 el primero and then that's my perfect box of chronos.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

This is my collection. I am really lusting after a Certina Moon phase as a dressy watch to round out this collection. As you can see I generally prefer dive watches and mostly affordable to mid range pricing. The Tag Heuer was a gift from my wife for Father's Day and is my most expensive watch. The Steinhart is the watch I wear most and the one I would keep if I was forced to only have one watch.

Hamilton Khaki Field Officer 
Tag Heuer Aquaracer 
Tissot Seastar
Steinhart OVM
Aragon Divemaster
Invicta Pro Diver


----------



## Psi (Jun 11, 2013)

Slight tweak with a Flieger B dial taking weekday Flieger rotation duties, my Flieger A becoming my weekend watch, the Swatch Sistem 51 being ousted from the rotation as it never really entered it, and finally my Uno now on leather, and think this might be me done...


----------



## congressoflouts (Aug 15, 2016)

Seiko 100m sapphire glass Quartz two tone. Citizen bn0148-54e sold to purchase the sarb017


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

My current small collection, not including the one up for sale.


----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

Here is my small "collection" 

Seamaster 2594.5200
Archimede pilot Orginal lim.ed
Marinemaster SBDB001
Seiko Quartz diver (beater)

Just Got the Pilot this week a great watch
with at unreal value for money.


----------



## Pareesh (Jul 2, 2016)

This small set is done now, I hope.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Pareesh said:


> View attachment 9182114
> 
> This small set is done now, I hope.


Very nicely thought out collection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Pareesh said:


> View attachment 9182114
> 
> This small set is done now, I hope.


Classy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pareesh (Jul 2, 2016)

Thanks. I'll add the blurb to answer the OP's question "It would be great if all of your watches are in one shot and if you can include a blurb on why you chose those pieces. And, if you have two or three watches and are waiting for that last one or two, tell me about those as well."

Turns out my tastes are basically pretty conventional, but I can't resist adding a small twist or subversive element to the "standard choice". 

Speedy: Probably my favorite chronograph, especially on a leather strap. This one is completely standard choice of watch people, but slightly subversive because it is a cal 321 pre-moon model, which is close to impossible to tell from just looking. I like the speedy especially because it is so simple and especially because it has no date.

SD: I do dive, and really didn't particularly want to buy a sub for many years, but in the end had to (although blue Omega PO that's now out could perhaps have jumped into this spot). This is a totally common watch, and the only subversive element is that it's a sea-dweller, which is easy to tell from the date and release valve if you know they are there, but otherwise I would have had to buy the no-date sub (would go for the green one if it didn't have the cyclops and the blue white gold sub is jewelry not a tool).

JLC Master Calendar: I wanted a round dress watch, and just can't buy "nice" watches unless they have some kind of complication. This one is really nice (in my eyes) and the only twist is really that a dress watch is supposed to be simple an uncomplicated and this one isn't. At some point this could end up being switched to a perpetual calendar or something like that.

GS GMT: This gets a lot of wear, especially on travels, because it's completely stealth and has the GTM function. No one ever seems to know that GS is different than regular seiko, and that's very subversive. Not only that, but the spring drive is a completely mad device, that only Japanese minds could concoct that serves no real purpose in the modern world other than to show off expertise and engineering prowess. I love it for those reasons.

JLC Reverso: This is the ultra thin duo, so the other side has another face (black dial) with a hour jumping GMT stye feature. This one is discreet and suitable for work wear (white dial) and formal evenings (black dial) and makes a great pair with one of the sporty watches for an "all occasions covered" twosome. It's a little bit subversive because it has two faces, although a reverso itself is very conventional these days.

G-Shock DW5000 (not shown): The ultimate beater, indestructible, solar powered, atomic radio clock self setting, DLC coated screw in case back. Subversive because it looks like a $50 Shock but is the most engineered up to date version of the original vision of the g-shock. Plus, I like the square ones because they're totally under the radar.

The whole pack was built to cover as many situations as possible with as few watches (although I could push it to two really, but I like watches more than that...) and they're all steel as I consider watches tools (even though really they're jewelry and an addiction/affectation - if not I could easily make do with a SK007, SARB35, SNKL23 combo, or just a g-shock). Maybe one day I might want a gold watch, but not yet. 

The only downsides are that there's no real color (some flashes in the JLC and Seiko) and not a lot of "fun" (at least, not "obvious" fun).

This is my favorite thread, as long as people aren't posting 02 watch collections into it! Thanks everyone.


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

Raymond Weil Maestro and Tag Heuer Kirium Chronometer. Definitely have a black dial, black leather style going. Plan to add a Seiko SKX013 (smallish wrists - 7 inch max) and put a black leather and white stitched strap on it.


----------



## devlred (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Old watches


----------



## jmc1080 (Sep 17, 2012)

My small collection.


----------



## Krell0 (Jan 22, 2016)

devlred said:


> View attachment 9373842


The blancpain and speedy combo is suprisingly nice

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

For now, but not for long


----------



## WatchingYou77 (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## sunofapun (Jan 21, 2016)

WatchingYou77 said:


> View attachment 9414698


What a collection! I need to model my collection off of yours


----------



## Krell0 (Jan 22, 2016)

jmanlay said:


> well not sure what small is defined as but I got 7 so there you go in pictures
> in no particular order:
> 
> View attachment 9108954
> ...


Love the mark 2, Pictures never really do it justice

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## njegos (Dec 7, 2013)

autumn is here, so let's leather up!

in the shade.









sunlight!


----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)

I'll play...


----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)

Oh no! Another one sneaked in! This could get out of hand. Get out of here extra watch! Nobody wants you.









I'm just kidding. Poking fun at the big collection/ small collection kerfuffle. It's really fun seeing such condensed awesomeness.


----------



## Navy Sailor (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Looking to have a 5 watch collection

Next up is probably a blue diver, thinking something Seamaster but don't know if il go midsize or regular size as I have tiny Wrists and can't wear large watches









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

updated collection










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

My small collection covers everything I need. The Orient I wear to work, the Hamilton when I go hiking, the Sinn covers everything else excluding what the G Shock covers as my true beater.


----------



## RangerUp (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Update to my collection, loving what I have so far but seriously looking to get a blue SMPc soon. I actually went to an Omega boutique to try one on today, beautiful watch but I get now how people say there are diminishing returns as you move up in price.

I like to read people's reasons for purchasing a watch, so here are mine:

Eterna KonTiki Four Hands - so far I've had the black dial, blue dial, and now the four hands and the four hands is the most visually interesting of the 3 to me. Love the slightly domed dial and the green indices remind me of leaves in the summer. it also wears smaller due to a short 47mm lug to lug. This will be a keeper for me as my 'fun' watch.

Eterna Pulsometer- I never thought I was a chrono guy or an auto chrono guy for that matter but after seeing this watch, I had to have it. The retro 'Eterna' script and those unique green numerals with blued hands did me in. Once it arrived and I saw those subdials in person, I was infatuated with them, they are done extremely well. The watch also sports a 2894 movement so it is only 13mm thick making it incredibly wearable. I think this will be a keeper too but my end game chrono is a zenith tri color el Primero so who knows....

Longines Hydroconquest- there are so many homages out there of the submariner that I wanted something with a unique identity. There are many MANY divers at this price point but I feel this is the perfect 'dress' diver sub $1k. Sure the bracelet/clasp could be better but the bold crown guards and the winged hour glass caseback engraving more than make up for those deficiencies.

Grand Seiko SBGX063 - I don't wear dress watches often so I wanted a grab and go one, had to go Quartz. My ethnicity is also Japanese so I wanted something with a little heritage. Grand Seiko checks everything I could want and I love wearing it. The finishing is superb and it has kept perfect time since the day I got it. Definite keeper.

Who knows what the future holds for my collection but I'm hoping it is an Omega!


----------



## HarambeeStar (Aug 12, 2015)

Love seeing the diversity of everyone collection! Here's mine. I never warmed up to dress watches or chronographs, but I love sport/tool watches. It perhaps lacks in diversity but I am very happy with these pieces.

Citizen Nighthawk
Seiko SKX007 Mod
Casio G-Shock GW-5000
Seiko SBBN035 "Ninja"
Seiko SBDX001 MM300
Tudor Black Bay Blue 79220B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

HarambeeStar said:


> Love seeing the diversity of everyone collection! Here's mine. I never warmed up to dress watches or chronographs, but I love sport/tool watches. It perhaps lacks in diversity but I am very happy with these pieces.
> 
> Citizen Nighthawk
> Seiko SKX007 Mod
> ...


Awesome collection!

Can you please link me to that case?


----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)

kriiiss said:


> Awesome collection!
> 
> Can you please link me to that case?


I keep 6 watches each in Pelican 1170 cases. But that one looks considerably smaller. It may be deeper, as well. I'm not sure how the straps are being managed.


----------



## HarambeeStar (Aug 12, 2015)

kriiiss said:


> Awesome collection!
> 
> Can you please link me to that case?


Thank you!

The case is a Pelican 1150. It's the perfect size for 6 watches. In case you're wondering, for each watch I removed a 4X5 section.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)

I think this is my favorite truly small collection. I don't like dress watches much. So, the Orient seems like a great, sensible option. The other two are ones I wear a lot.



Loofa said:


> Looking to have a 5 watch collection
> 
> Next up is probably a blue diver, thinking something Seamaster but don't know if il go midsize or regular size as I have tiny Wrists and can't wear large watches
> 
> ...


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

Here's a shot of all my watches at the moment, but I need to sell the 2500D PO, the Monaco, the WatchCo 300 and the H20 Hydra. I got a little crazy buying and never got around to selling...oops. :-d


----------



## AmirAli (Dec 26, 2011)

Pareesh said:


> View attachment 9182114
> 
> This small set is done now, I hope.


The Perfect Collection. Well Done Sir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishoop (Jun 23, 2012)

Bumping one of my favorite threads...

The Nomos and Damasko get the most wrist time at the moment. I feel like I'm missing something in my collection right now, it's a weird feeling.


----------



## SCHMIZE (Oct 10, 2015)

These two pretty much cover it all, wouldn't mind picking up a chronograph at some point!








Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

fishoop said:


> Bumping one of my favorite threads...
> 
> The Nomos and Damasko get the most wrist time at the moment. I feel like I'm missing something in my collection right now, it's a weird feeling.


 Nicely thought out collection, good pics too!


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

fishoop said:


> Bumping one of my favorite threads...
> 
> The Nomos and Damasko get the most wrist time at the moment. I feel like I'm missing something in my collection right now, it's a weird feeling.


You're missing a blue face watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

As it sits today, just having been adjusted for standard time. Been moving towards a smaller, more stable, long-term assortment that covers all the bases. I think we're close...


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

This is my Senior Seiko surrounded by his family. ;-)


----------



## Camfry (Nov 9, 2016)

Such awesome collections in here! I'm reluctant to share my VERY modest collection. 
I've got here a couple Invictas: a Pro Diver, and I don't remember what the other one is. It just says specialty edition.
I've got a couple Relics, by Fossil. A rose gold on black Chrono, and a pretty decent skeleton automatic.
I got an Alpha "Seamaster" homage (hoping to curb my hunger for an Omega, *sigh* someday)
And the prize of my modest collection, and my most expensive piece: Nixon limited edition start wars death Star.

I'd never pay full MSRP for any of these, especially Invicta. The only ones I paid more than $100 is the Nixon and the Seiko 5 SNZH55 Automatic I've got coming in tomorrow. That'll probably be my favorite daily driver. So that's my collection so far.


----------



## ispeshaled (Sep 10, 2016)

My very modest collection....for now...


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

My current little 3 watch rotation...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camfry (Nov 9, 2016)

Just picked up my Seiko 5 SNZH55 Automatic


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Woah, Nick, looks like you've gone to the dark side! Do you like the black face and rubber better? Definitely fits in better with the SMP and Speedy.

My tool watch trifecta


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

studiompd said:


> Woah, Nick, looks like you've gone to the dark side! Do you like the black face and rubber better? Definitely fits in better with the SMP and Speedy.
> 
> My tool watch trifecta


I actually had the black dial first. The combination with the rubber is extremely comfortable. You have a fantastic trio yourself my friend, we share very similar tastes in watches. What are your thoughts when comparing the Archimede with the Sinn? Build quality, size, etc.? It has been in my radar.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Double post


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cee77 (Apr 3, 2014)

My small but versatile collection that covers the bases. Next up...Moonwatch

Tudor Heritage Ranger on bracelet
Nomos Orion 38 on either Brown or Black 
Seiko SRP777 
Seiko SKX007
G-Shock GWM5610










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

5661nicholas said:


> I actually had the black dial first. The combination with the rubber is extremely comfortable. You have a fantastic trio yourself my friend, we share very similar tastes in watches. What are your thoughts when comparing the Archimede with the Sinn? Build quality, size, etc.? It has been in my radar.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm a big fan of rubber with deployants also. I have a handful of cheap chinese "rubber' on deployants that I use. Your post actually inspired me to put one onto the Archimedes since the bracelet rattles a little more than I like and the fit isn't ideal.









I've only had the ARchimedes for a couple days so I'd need more time with it to give it a fair comparison, I'll keep you posted.

I've had my eye on both those Omegas, but I really like your Speedy reduced, which I believe will fit my wrist better than the SMP. Did you go with the acrylic or sapphire version? I'm a little hesitant to take teh plunge due to servicing costs however.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

studiompd said:


> I'm a big fan of rubber with deployants also. I have a handful of cheap chinese "rubber' on deployants that I use. Your post actually inspired me to put one onto the Archimedes since the bracelet rattles a little more than I like and the fit isn't ideal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I went with the acrylic version which I think matched the overall character of the watch. I did a LOT of research prior to taking the plunge, and service costs were a concern. Having said that many owners claimed going 10 years + without service & without issue.

I was able to find mine, which dates back to a 1995 production date, in mint, unpolished condition, from a reputable seller, with box and papers. I put a max bid in, and won with my max bid. In short, like with most large $$ watch purchases, I bought the seller. Mine keeps COSC time currently, and I couldn't be happier. The size for my just under 7" wrist is perfect, it is basically the same size as your 556 for reference.

The Sinn deployment/rubber combo is pricey, but the best I have come across, and my 556 pretty much lives on it, fits like a glove. Happy hunting!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

5661nicholas said:


> My current little 3 watch rotation...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would be very happy with thoe three.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

My small Rolex collection


----------



## wps (Sep 18, 2016)

Slightly over the limit of "4 or 5" but here's my smallish 6 watch collection


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Three watches are enough 😉


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

RDK said:


> Three watches are enough


Beautiful trio, a watch for every occasion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

My collection so far.

Copied @HarambeeStar with the pelican case.

So far the Tuna and SKX007 get the most wrist time. The apple watch doesn't belong to me and the pebble doesn't get worn that often either.

Would like to add another to fill in the case but not sure with what yet! :think:


----------



## Ryvil (Nov 22, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philip Loftus (Apr 25, 2016)

Small as requested. The Core for the hills, Muhle to tuck under a shirt sleeve and the DK for tshirts and soft-core banging around.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

These are my two at the moment:


----------



## frank-sam (Jul 19, 2016)

TylerDurden said:


> Thanks for your response; that's a great shot and a beautiful lineup you have. You can't go wrong with a collection that has a Sub, a PanoMatic Lunar and a G-Shock.


Great and beautiful watches!


----------



## frank-sam (Jul 19, 2016)

kriiiss said:


> View attachment 9934674
> 
> 
> My collection so far.
> ...


Nice collection!


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

kriiiss said:


> View attachment 9934674
> 
> 
> My collection so far.
> ...


Add: Stowa Flieger.
Alternative: Citizen Signature Grand Classic, or Seiko Grand Cocktail Time to dress things up a tad.

Great collection, BTW.


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

SaoDavi said:


> Add: Stowa Flieger.
> Alternative: Citizen Signature Grand Classic, or Seiko Grand Cocktail Time to dress things up a tad.
> 
> Great collection, BTW.


Thanks for the suggestions!

I was thinking a Seiko SARB033 and an affordable bauhaus style watch.


----------



## Roger Beep (Oct 30, 2011)

Here is my modest collection:
- Grab&Go - Marathon TSAR
- Office casual - Muhle Glashutte Terrasport
- Classy diver - Sinn UX
- Dress - Revue Thommen Regulateur
- Vintage - 1967 Glycine Combat
- Sports - GShock Solar Atomic (not pictured)


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

kriiiss said:


> Thanks for the suggestions!
> 
> I was thinking a Seiko SARB033 and an affordable bauhaus style watch.


The Junghans Max Bill is on Massdrop right now for a good price. I think a white-dial and a hand-wind would add a lot to your collection. I'd still get a Stowa Flieger though.


----------



## DLB (Feb 19, 2006)

Here it is: GW3500B-1A G-Shock, Kontiki Date, & LUM-TEC M9


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Philip Loftus said:


> Small as requested. The Core for the hills, Muhle to tuck under a shirt sleeve and the DK for tshirts and soft-core banging around.


 Smart collection! What's the model name for the Muhle?


----------



## wootx (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## completelyclueless (Aug 12, 2011)

Not counting watches which are in the process of being sold and my g shock. Seems like something is missing, but not sure what...

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ResidentR (Sep 23, 2016)

Grand Cocktail is next on my list, but then I think this will hold me over nicely until I'm ready for another grail.


----------



## RBleigh81 (Dec 12, 2012)

Don't know what my sig currently says but i sold my Portofino (very nice watch btw) and picked up my 3rd keeper yesterday, Zenith El Primero "Original 1969." 3 keepers now w/ the ZEP added to the BBB & Nomos. At least 1/2 way to Nirvana, "grail" is a GO Panoreserve







The Hamilton is my strap watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBleigh81 (Dec 12, 2012)

wps said:


> Slightly over the limit of "4 or 5" but here's my smallish 6 watch collection


did you custom make this box, pillows and nautical theme inlays? Anyhow i dig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

These are my current "keepers". My ultimate goal is 4...seriously.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

Same collection, new photos. Perfectly content with it too. Each piece has its purpose and gets normal wear.


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

Mchu004 said:


> Same collection, new photos. Perfectly content with it too. Each piece has its purpose and gets normal wear.


Great collection and great photos!


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

My current small stable after 3 years of being a mechanical watch addictionado.
In chronological honeymoon order:








1. Grandpa's mojo: Carefully selected to stay forever. It had to look better on me, the older I would get. No clue that I would get addicted and start a collection at that time.

2. Retro racer: The old Heuer stopwatch look. The uber modern simple and sharp case lines. The El Primero engine. It was the opposite of the Montblanc and it formed a nice 2 watch collection.

3. Blue thunder: A superbly finished GS that could fit under a cuff. The blue lacquer's magic instantly seduced me.

4. Old space cowboy: Caught by the vintage bug, I had to find a 105.012, as that was the one worn during the moon landing.

5. Battle shield: Revival of an old classic. A rugged tool to take to the gym, swimming or even a sauna.


----------



## Sagitar (Oct 28, 2012)

It took a while to put together this collection.


----------



## Schussnik (Nov 27, 2016)

Family picture, freshly updated for the end of 2016.


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Schussnik said:


> Family picture, freshly updated for the end of 2016.


Awesome collection. How would you rate the Longines amongst your collection? I am seriously considering it for my next purchase


----------



## Schussnik (Nov 27, 2016)

Would definitely rate it very high, in my top 3 I would say. It's a lovely piece, with a great design and great style.
Go for it! ;-D


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

A pic of my current collection (minus the Seiko):


----------



## Stockegsix (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Roger Beep (Oct 30, 2011)

Treated myself to some new straps. Amazing what a difference it makes!


----------



## JanW (Mar 5, 2015)

My current collection (from left to right):
1) Damasko DA46 
2) Rolex GMT Master IIc
3) Citizen Campanola Minute Repeater
4) Grand Seiko SBGT009
5) Casio G-Shock MTG GPS "Sunken Treasure"


----------



## steinbeck (Dec 26, 2010)

JanW said:


> My current collection (from left to right):
> 1) Damasko DA46
> 2) Rolex GMT Master IIc
> 3) Citizen Campanola Minute Repeater
> ...


Very balanced. Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njegos (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

IGotId said:


> A pic of my current collection (minus the Seiko):
> 
> View attachment 10173322


Very nice!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Coming to point they need a bigger home... happy new year everyone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

1. Hamilton Khaki Officer
2. Tisell Sub Marine Diver
3. Omega Speedmaster 3210.50
4. Tag Heuer Aquaracer CAY2112










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dark Knight (May 14, 2012)

Pareesh said:


> Thanks. I'll add the blurb to answer the OP's question "It would be great if all of your watches are in one shot and if you can include a blurb on why you chose those pieces. And, if you have two or three watches and are waiting for that last one or two, tell me about those as well."
> 
> Turns out my tastes are basically pretty conventional, but I can't resist adding a small twist or subversive element to the "standard choice".
> 
> ...


Been looking through this thread, thanks for this breakdown. Your collection is what I most aspire to, and I like "5" as a nice round number of watches for a collection.


----------



## The Dark Knight (May 14, 2012)

Replying to a pretty old post. Curious, since I'm a hobbyist photographer myself. Which gear did you sell and what did you replace it with?



kepa said:


> My interest in starting a watch collection began earlier this year, mainly driven by my want for a watch with history and prestige - the Omega Speedmaster Professional as worn by astronauts, especially to the moon. I funded it by replacing my expensive camera equipment with cheaper gear, that was in turn driven by my lack of photography activity over the last couple of years. Eventually I managed to get my hands on the Speedmaster 105.012 as I intended, but at a higher price than originally bargained for, given the recent surge in demand for these cal. 321 Speedys.
> 
> I already had a Casio G-Shock, not shown here, given to me as a birthday present (wouldn't have been my first choice, but has grown on me) and decided that I wanted to keep my collection small but with some pretty good timepieces. I nearly got a Rolex Submariner no-date and a Mont Blanc Heritage Ultra Slim, but decided to follow a philosophy I picked up in my AV/home cinema hobby, which is "get the basics right first", and I had already identified the three types of watches that a guy should have to cover everything: a tool (chrono/diver) watch, a dress watch, and a sports watch. The Speedy is my tool/chrono, the G-Shock is my sports watch, and I settled on the Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Ultra Thin Small Second as my formal. This is now my daily work watch, rotated with the Speedy.
> 
> ...


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

Here are my four keepers... taking baby steps on rehoming the rest. :-x









Tux watch, two daily wearers, and a quartz gym/lake/weekend beater.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

LesserBlackDog said:


> Here are my four keepers... taking baby steps on rehoming the rest. :-x
> 
> View attachment 10518754
> 
> ...


Nicely done. Brown leather is all you are missing as far as I am concerned. Maybe a blue face with brown leather?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

Soh1982 said:


> Nicely done. Brown leather is all you are missing as far as I am concerned. Maybe a blue face with brown leather?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you could fill this niche by just getting a really nice brown strap. Both rolexes would look great on one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scheissestadt (Nov 21, 2016)

I first contracted the disease about a year and a half ago, not counting a few quartz from prior years. The infection started with the three-hand Max Bill when I made the mistake of deciding to go for my first "real" watch. At the time I thought my symptoms were very mild, limited to minimalist Bauhaus pieces, and would never progress beyond the sub-$1K ETA 2824-2 stage.

Of course this was wishful thinking--in the process of obtaining the first piece I had also exposed myself to more potent strains, specifically the Max Bill Chronoscope and the Skyfall AT8500. I deluded myself into thinking I would never let those happen to me. I caved only a few months later with the Skyfall; after that the Chronoscope came too easily. (Is this pattern familiar to anyone else?)

I then went into remission for several months, but relapsed with the Terrasport II when I developed a sudden craving for fliegers. I tell myself I am permanently in the clear now, but I think we all know how that always turns out. If it comes back it will likely be in the form of a Moonwatch, then a Ressence Type 1 Squared and a Platona if those are even possible without killing me instantly.

I think I'm immune to divers, as I've never liked thick bezels, but then again 18 months ago I would never have imagined wanting a flieger either so who knows?


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

The sun was shining, so I had to take a family portrait.


----------



## Adao (Apr 30, 2013)

My up-to-date










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

As of this morning. It usually changes on a weekly basis 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dark Knight (May 14, 2012)

Can finally post a pic on this thread.









I've been in this hobby maybe 15-16 years, with a lot of vacillations in the collection. I think the most I've had is about 10 watches, then for a while I got down to being a 1-watch guy (the Sub).

I subscribe to a bit of a minimalist philosophy in most aspects of my life, so I hope to maintain that with my watches. I think a "core" 3 watch collection is good for me right now:

Sport watch - Sub
Versatile watch - Aqua Terra
Dress watch - Montblanc

Right now I'm tempted to add one more as I do have the funds for it, but I also like the balance of these 3, so I might hold off. I could also see myself going to two watches, as I feel like the Sub could do versatile watch duty especially if I have a dress watch in the fold.

Honestly, the Sub is my only "keeper" due to extremely sentimental reasons. I am going to see how I bond with the other two as time passes. But I think I will institute a 1 in, 1 out rule going forwards.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## jocelynchoo (Mar 15, 2015)

My fairly small collection started with my father buying a first nice watch for me, and it's the Seiko white face perpetual calendar in the middle, it has been my daily beater for three to four years. And my ex bought me a gshock I decided to keep it but not wearing it anymore so I bought another rangeman for outdoor purpose. My current better half bought me the Orient mako USA for our anniversary and it's not my beater. And finally I rewarded myself on my 21 birthday and going to university with the speedy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Aiming for 5, Adding one of these next

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishoop (Jun 23, 2012)

I hope you enjoy.


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

The Dark Knight said:


> Replying to a pretty old post. Curious, since I'm a hobbyist photographer myself. Which gear did you sell and what did you replace it with?


Sorry I missed this post. I sold a Leica M9 and 3 lenses (35mm summicron, 50mm summilux asph, 90mm summicron). Went back to DSLRs, but this time to Nikon, with a D750. Kinda regretting it now because i forgot how big and heavy DSLRs. Not that I can't handle the weight, but considering how good the Sony A7s and Fuji cameras are in such small packages ...


----------



## teeboller (Nov 28, 2016)

kepa said:


> Sorry I missed this post. I sold a Leica M9 and 3 lenses (35mm summicron, 50mm summilux asph, 90mm summicron). Went back to DSLRs, but this time to Nikon, with a D750. Kinda regretting it now because i forgot how big and heavy DSLRs. Not that I can't handle the weight, but considering how good the Sony A7s and Fuji cameras are in such small packages ...


The sony full frame kind of ruined my appetite to pick the dslr anymore. That hobby had experience some big game changers un barely ten years.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

My small G Shock collection.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

Sold my TAG Heuer Carrera 1887 to make room for a piece that I've always wanted, IWC 3714-45. Hopefully, I'll have it in the next couple months. Until then...this is how it'll stand |>


----------



## malern (Apr 15, 2011)

Great collection! Here is mine. I also just ordered a Weiss Standard Issue Field Watch


----------



## Real Artman (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## akasnowmaaan (Jan 15, 2012)

I've posted this before, but I don't think I have in this thread. I figure since I had strong opinions about it early on, I should put my money where my mouth is.

I've been into watches for 5 years. I flipped 34-35 watches to get down to this collection, and have owned at most seven watches at one time.

I decided I wanted to be minimalist. It's the typical 'daily, dress, diver' trio. They also cover Swiss, German; mechanical, high accuracy quartz; 3-hander, GMT, chronograph; (soon to be) vintage, ultra-modern; historical provenance, up-and-coming; hand-wound, automatic, quartz; and so on. These three cover a lot of ground.

I'm also really low maintenance. So, neither mechanical has a date. I only have to mess with the Sinn after a short month. The only real thinking I have to do is with the Nomos, because the second time zone is set to California, and I'm in Europe, so if I don't wear it for a few days I sometimes have to move the time >12 hours to set it up.


----------



## salmaan1183 (Aug 21, 2014)

Recently upgraded collection. Sold my formula one and navy pioneer and some of my other pieces to make room for some higher level pieces. Still a relatively humble collection but upgraded nonetheless.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salmaan1183 (Aug 21, 2014)

daddyKC said:


> The sun was shining, so I had to take a family portrait.


That montblanc piece is amazing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

update as of today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

govdubspeedgo said:


> update as of today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that black Hammy, what's the model/ref?


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

kepa said:


> Sorry I missed this post. I sold a Leica M9 and 3 lenses (35mm summicron, 50mm summilux asph, 90mm summicron). Went back to DSLRs, but this time to Nikon, with a D750. Kinda regretting it now because i forgot how big and heavy DSLRs. Not that I can't handle the weight, but considering how good the Sony A7s and Fuji cameras are in such small packages ...


I shoot a Sony a7r2 and s2 for video at work, and stills for fun. And the only thing I sometimes like more is my fuji xt2. So, I agree. Mirrors are so last century.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

teeboller said:


> The sony full frame kind of ruined my appetite to pick the dslr anymore. That hobby had experience some big game changers un barely ten years.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Lol yep.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

akasnowmaaan said:


> I've posted this before, but I don't think I have in this thread. I figure since I had strong opinions about it early on, I should put my money where my mouth is.
> 
> I've been into watches for 5 years. I flipped 34-35 watches to get down to this collection, and have owned at most seven watches at one time.
> 
> ...


Amazing post. Right in the spirit of the thread


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

studiompd said:


> I like that black Hammy, what's the model/ref?


H70685333

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

Still have this small box set. Couple G-shocks and one or two nice pieces too (not shown) but i end up choosing from this box a lot!


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

akasnowmaaan said:


> I've posted this before, but I don't think I have in this thread. I figure since I had strong opinions about it early on, I should put my money where my mouth is.
> 
> I've been into watches for 5 years. I flipped 34-35 watches to get down to this collection, and have owned at most seven watches at one time.
> 
> ...


Although your particular pieces aren't for me, you have achieved a zen like state of collection i wish to achieve . Good on you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swl75 (Dec 27, 2015)

From my post in f71 - my $1k "affordable" three watch collection:










1. Seiko SARB033 - my "everyday" watch. If I could only own one watch, this would be it. Great looking watch, keeps great time, can go with just about any outfit when needed. Sure, I wish it was a millimeter bigger and the bracelet was a little better, but overall I don't think there is a better "do it all" watch for around $300. But I love Seikos.

2. Scurfa Diver 1 Stainless Steel - my "beater". For more casual attire and when I'm going to be outdoors. Low maintenance quartz, sapphire glass, reasonable size for my small wrist. I've had more than one person think this watch costs 2x what it does.

3. Vintage Omega Genève - my "dress" watch. I was perfectly happy with my Seiko/Scurfa combo until I started lusting over the likes of Nomos and Max Bill. I loved the simplicity, the clean dial, how they were a bit dressier, and how they were thinner to fit under smaller shirt cuffs. I tried a Christopher Ward Malvern on clearance and loved everything about it but how big a 40mm watch in this style looked on my wrist (I guess I'm a little more conservative in liking smaller watches). After coming up empty trying to find something affordable new, I jumped into the vintage waters last week with this Omega. Much better size for me, genuine Omega movement, and a cool vintage piece. Need to find a brown and black strap that will work with it and then I'm done.

So, that's it - my everyday/beater/dress collection that also worked out into an automatic/quartz/hand wind collection too.


----------



## swl75 (Dec 27, 2015)

Double Post - sorry.


----------



## Financeguy (Jan 20, 2013)

Here is my small collection. I've always wanted 3 watches as others in this post have. One for dress, everyday, and a diver. I've had many low value watches growing up, but am left with 2 awesome ones that I actually use. Oddly enough both being gifts from my parents for "special birthdays"

Here is a picture:








The first watch is a Tag Heuer Calibre 7 Twin-Time. I just got this watch for my 25th birthday. I absolutely love it and it's perfect for an everyday watch.

The second watch is a Louis Erard Heritage. This was also a gift, but for my 21st birthday. It was my first "real" watch. This was also my very first automatic watch that actually almost turned me away from automatics forever. The reason being that it was definitely broken from the first time it was bought. I basically had to treat it like a manual watch and wind it everyday. It's been sent in for watch repair twice and once to the manufacturer under warranty. I've basically given up on this watch ever working properly. The plus side is that it is an awesome looking dress watch and now that I have the tag I don't mind winding it every time I feel the need to wear a dress watch.

The only watch left for me that I would want is a quartz diver. I was thinking about a Longines Hydroconquest, but can't decide between blue or black. I definitely need a different color for some variety. After I get this watch I would be perfectly happy with these 3 watches for the foreseeable future. Thanks everyone!


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Financeguy said:


> Here is a picture:
> View attachment 10888689
> 
> 
> The only watch left for me that I would want is a quartz diver. I was thinking about a Longines Hydroconquest, but can't decide between blue or black. I definitely need a different color for some variety. After I get this watch I would be perfectly happy with this 3 watches for the foreseeable future. Thanks everyone!


Good looking pair.
Quartz Diver? Tuna is the only correct answer!


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

These two will be my companions for 2017:









Although the watchbox now looks like this:









The top row is Mrs. Cairo's; the bottom row is mine but all the vintage pieces will be sold, leaving me with just two watches for the coming year. Not planning to get too formal anyway (sports jacket with odd trousers is my daily wear) so the Archimede and the Casio should have me covered for most if not all situations.


----------



## trident1970 (Jun 1, 2016)

Back Row: Invicta, Sturhling, Mikhail Moskvin, LumiNox, Luno
Front Row: Panerai. Bulova, Omega LumiNox


----------



## Financeguy (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice collection! What is the luno watch? I've never seen a wood watch before.


----------



## The Dark Knight (May 14, 2012)

swl75 said:


> From my post in f71 - my $1k "affordable" three watch collection:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You basically maximized bang-for-buck in your collection. Wonderful!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Always liked the Tag w the El Prim movement. 
Nice stepped dial Speedy as well



daddyKC said:


> The sun was shining, so I had to take a family portrait.


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Only sub left for now

나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

malern said:


> Great collection! Here is mine. I also just ordered a Weiss Standard Issue Field Watch
> View attachment 10837154


This is the best small collection that I have seen. Well done, sir.


----------



## trident1970 (Jun 1, 2016)

Its a wood watch. A little hard to tell the minutes apart because the 5 minute markers aren't as prominent compared to the other minute markers but it still is ok. It has THE BEST strap I have ever had on a watch. It's a piece of smooth leather that is so comfortable, that when added to the light-weight watch, you truly don't even feel it on your wrist. If it had a date on it, to me, it would be perfect.



Financeguy said:


> Nice collection! What is the luno watch? I've never seen a wood watch before.


----------



## ben_san2002 (Nov 19, 2014)

Obviously there has to be a speedy. I have worn the speedy almost daily for almost 2 years but living near the beach I just wanted something I could swim in and not freak out about. I just couldn't decide if I liked the skx007 or 009 more so I figured why not both?

I've now started really loving how I don't have to worry all the time about damaging my beloved omega. It pains me to say that I've found myself grabbing the seiko more and more.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Benolio (Dec 31, 2014)

Sent from my Wileyfox Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

swl75 said:


> From my post in f71 - my $1k "affordable" three watch collection:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zen right there bro, nicely done

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

well thats not all


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

Quick shot of the bedside table/ watch collection and one of the wife's collection too. I think this is the first time I've gotten all the pieces in one shot!


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

spdu4ia said:


> Quick shot of the bedside table/ watch collection and one of the wife's collection too. I think this is the first time I've gotten all the pieces in one shot!


That's a nice lamp!


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Nice to see one of my favorite threads picking up steam.

Since I last posted in January 2015, a bit of a different lineup:








Going on close to one year now with the SBDX017 MM300. The nicest watch I could have ever hoped for, worked my way up to it over the course of about 18 months. My daily, go to watch. My favorite. Like a comfortable pair of jeans, or a great jacket, it's just beautiful. My pride and joy.
I've had a fondness for the SARB017 since I first saw it, and bought a used sample in late 2015. Sold it a few months later hunting the MM300, but always missed it. I started feeling like the MM300 is sometimes a bit bigger of a watch than I want to be wearing all the time, so I repurchased the Alpinist new with a bracelet. I'm not really into having multiple watches, and it's been kind of hard finding it in me to leave the MM300 in the box, but I really appreciate the Alpinist. Kind of wish I'd found & bought it back when this whole thing started. Might have been a much easier and cheaper process.
Since I first knew anything about G Shocks, I knew I wanted a square, and as soon as I knew it existed, I knew I wanted the GW5000. But I bought a GW-M5610 instead. Great watch, that now lives in my gym bag, but left me somewhat underwhelmed. Well, on a bit of a whim, I ordered the GW5000 and the combi bracelet. Perfect. I really love the GW5000. It really could be a "one watch" type of watch.
I guess really, all three of my core pieces could stand alone as a single watch for most any occasion. I guess that's why I like them. I don't really want to be a guy who has a specific watch for each particular occasion or pair of pants. I'm much more attracted to a watch that can do anything and everything. I think all three of these can achieve that ideal.








Couple other, newer G's. I love G Shocks, and don't really count them toward my total number of watches! I also work in a pretty tough environment, so while I have no issue wearing my MM300 or SARB on a daily basis, for work, I prefer a G Shock.








My legacy pair. These two watches were pretty much it from 2003 until 2015. Minus an odd Timex here or there, the venerable SKX173 and the Raymond Weil Tango were my watches. I still wear each from time to time. The Tango only comes out a few times a year, at best. My wife, then fiancé, gave it to me as a graduation gift, and it was, at the time, pretty much the most expensive thing she'd ever bought and I'd ever received. The SKX saw me through the early half of my career, multiple deployments, world travel, the birth of my son... too much to remember. It's well beaten, and keeps pretty poor time, but it'll never leave.
Thanks, and keep this great thread going!


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

updated









field, sea, air, and space plus a tool watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akasnowmaaan (Jan 15, 2012)

spdu4ia said:


> Quick shot of the bedside table/ watch collection and one of the wife's collection too. I think this is the first time I've gotten all the pieces in one shot!


If it were truly a small collection, getting it in one shot would be trivial.


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

This is my current 6 and will be staying like this for the foreseeable future while I use my cash for less interesting things like saving for a house deposit.

I've offloaded 5 watches in the past year (which is something i didn't think I'd do as I used to buy to keep) but my tastes changed. Actually that's a lie, I realised that my skinny ass wrists couldn't handle some of the units I had in my collection. Sold the big boys and some old vintage pieces I was holding onto and bought the Longines and Sinn with the profits. Also as much as I admire some of the large collections I see on WUS I personally prefer a smaller group of watches that I can rotate and wear frequently.









Seiko Arctura - The last remaining large watch I have that doesn't get worn cos it's erm, too large. Can't sell it as it was a 30th birthday gift from my folks.
Certina DS-1 - My favourite, will be with me forever.
Orient Mako - Beater and only diver I have now, fits me OK but bracelet is a little chunky for my tastes now. Used for holidays mostly.
Seiko SARB035 - Perfect fit.
Longines Heritage Conquest - Recent acquisition. Wear it in the office rotated with the Certina and Seiko.
Sinn 556i - Latest purchase and the most I've ever parted with for a watch by a considerable margin. Wanted one for ages. Having a couple of minor bracelet issues which I'm currently speaking to Sinn about but I have been wearing it for the past few days and love it.

So theres 4 now that I wear often, Certina, SARB, Longines and now the Sinn. That's enough to keep me happy for now...

Also have a G-Shock for when I get my lazy arse down the gym and a box of old fashion watches and digitals that are too sentimental and worthless to sell.

Cheers.


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Other than those I have up for sale, this is essentially the state of my collection now. My core three.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Dress, dive, chrono.


----------



## steinbeck (Dec 26, 2010)

govdubspeedgo said:


> updated
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well thought-out collection. what's the third watch from the left on the top row?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

steinbeck said:


> well thought-out collection. what's the third watch from the left on the top row?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stowa flieger chrono hand wind

also thinking of adding a G-shock GE-5000-1JF to the mix

giving me 2 hand winds, 2 autos and 2 quartz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

I have two Zeniths away for service, the Seiko sarb033 has gone since last post, and new is the PADI Turtle (loving it):


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

ryanmanyes said:


> Seiko Sarb033 gone since last post, and both Zeniths away for service.


That is a gorgeous collection. Really loving the Mark XVI and the Heuer


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

double post


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

Just tidied up the watch box.


----------



## teeboller (Nov 28, 2016)

Camguy said:


> Just tidied up the watch box.
> 
> View attachment 11033122


Niiice!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## oztech (Apr 30, 2015)

ryanmanyes said:


> I have two Zeniths away for service, the Seiko sarb033 has gone since last post, and new is the PADI Turtle (loving it):


That is a nice well rounded collection that covers it all.


----------



## laoshun78 (Apr 3, 2014)

14060m, 3570.50, sarb065.









Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dark Knight (May 14, 2012)

laoshun78 said:


> 14060m, 3570.50, sarb065.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BOOM!Wonderful3watchcollection.


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

laoshun78 said:


> 14060m, 3570.50, sarb065.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice choice with the Cocktail Time.


----------



## laoshun78 (Apr 3, 2014)

The Dark Knight said:


> BOOM!Wonderful3watchcollection.


Thanks man, just added the 14060m. Loving it.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

ryanmanyes said:


> I have two Zeniths away for service, the Seiko sarb033 has gone since last post, and new is the PADI Turtle (loving it):


Wow! Almost perfect!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krell0 (Jan 22, 2016)

Watch Obsessive said:


> This is my current 6 and will be staying like this for the foreseeable future while I use my cash for less interesting things like saving for a house deposit.
> 
> I've offloaded 5 watches in the past year (which is something i didn't think I'd do as I used to buy to keep) but my tastes changed. Actually that's a lie, I realised that my skinny ass wrists couldn't handle some of the units I had in my collection. Sold the big boys and some old vintage pieces I was holding onto and bought the Longines and Sinn with the profits. Also as much as I admire some of the large collections I see on WUS I personally prefer a smaller group of watches that I can rotate and wear frequently.
> 
> ...


Imo nice use of low budget for a varied collection as long as youre hapoy with their quality. (In case i sounded snoody. Im not looking down upon their quality. I have no watches, and would love a few of those.)

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## Krell0 (Jan 22, 2016)

I never licked the look of that tissot till just now

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## scuba dude (Aug 19, 2014)

plastique999 said:


> Sent from my Zeitwerk


I only would change the nato strap on Heuer and the bracelet on Reverso. Your collection is simply awesome. Congrats mate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

My small collection. Three are missing. One JLC Geophysic is at the company for check up. Seiko solar and vintage Longines are kept in office drawer. Total present strength is 14 and one is pending delivery. Therefore it is 15 in total.


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

Update to the collection - so after half a year of weekend use and travelling to four countries with it, the Rolex Explorer is replaced by the Datejust II. I wanted to add some colour, some bling, to the collection, but still wanted it to be sporty-casual-smart for the weekend and travels. It edged out the Submariner and GMT II BLNR. The blue dial is just amazing. Also, I am re-introducing an old watch back into the rotation, a Tag Heuer retro piece (which, to my memory, is my first automatic), but which I am still 50/50 about keeping.

Collection:
- Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Ultra Thin Small Second
- Rolex Datejust II
- Omega Speedmaster Pro (105.012)
- Tag Heuer Classics WS2112
- Casio G-Shock


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Krell0 said:


> Imo nice use of low budget for a varied collection as long as youre hapoy with their quality. (In case i sounded snoody. Im not looking down upon their quality. I have no watches, and would love a few of those.)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


Hey,

More than happy with the state of my collection now. It's finally at a point where I'm satisfied. It's taken a lot of years to get to this stage. I've bought and sold quite a few over the past 6 years. Luckily I actually made a decent profit on everyone I've sold.

I only really started getting into 'proper' watches when I turned 30, before that I always wore digitals, fashion pieces and retro 70's stuff. It's taken a few hit and misses to get to this final 6 and I'm really pleased with how it stands.

The quality of each piece (in my eyes) is excellent. I do appreciate high end watches and could afford to go out tomorrow and buy my dream Omega if I chose to but personally I think I'd find it difficult to part with that sort of money for a watch when there are more important things to pay for in my life. I also stress out if I bang any of my watches on a door frame or get a scratch on them so I'd have a full on meltdown if I hit a 4 grand Omega on a door.

I used to own a Hamilton X Wind which before I got my new Sinn was probably the highest end watch I've ever owned.

I can't compare my humble group to anything top end as I've only ever briefly handled a few higher end pieces in my life, and they all belonged to friends and colleagues. A Breitling, Tag, Rolex Explorer and a couple of others.

At the end of the day it's all relative. My collection may seem really expensive to one person and to another it could be a box of beaters but to me it's absolutely perfect.

Peace.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdwing (Jun 13, 2015)

No rolex was injured while taking this photo!
1967 Sub
1969 GMT
1970 Explorer
1971 Oyster Perpetual
2002 Sub 2 tone


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

After years of trying to reduce the collection, I finally asked myself "Which watches couldn't I replace?"

- Jorg Schauer Kleine Schauer, which was the first gift I ever received from my wife (then girlfriend)
- Panerai Zero, which was a wedding gift
- Omega Speedmaster Pro, which I gave myself when I completed my first master's degree
- G-Shock GW-S5600...ok, this one's replaceable, but it's inexpensive and really useful

So the Rolexes, the Cartiers, the other Panerais, etc are all gone. While I miss them a little, I much prefer not having to decide which one to wear in the morning and fretting about wasting money by not wearing one or the other often enough.

I've got all the bases covered, from suit-and-tie to t-shirt-and-shorts. The G-Shock is radio-controlled so I can use it to set the time on all the others too.


----------



## donk (Feb 26, 2012)

Totally revamped my small collection over the past 2 months. Went from 2 BR's, 1 breitling, 1 Tag, and a hammy, to this.














































Crappy pic of old collection









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Trel said:


> After years of trying to reduce the collection, I finally asked myself "Which watches couldn't I replace?"
> 
> - Jorg Schauer Kleine Schauer, which was the first gift I ever received from my wife (then girlfriend)
> - Panerai Zero, which was a wedding gift
> ...


Wow... I'm am hoping to achieve the exact Zen like status with my watch collection too! 
Currently have 3 pieces in the collection hoping to add the final 4th (diver) this year. 
Flipped about 20 watches to finally realise that too much choice is burdensome and bloody expensive! Also as a person I appreciate convenience and detest hassle (yeah that sounds like being lazy to me too!) 
I must add... I've not bought anything as expensive as your Speedy and Panerai 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Just 4 divers. 2 turtles, the old reliable SKX, and the grab-n-go Citizen.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

cajun1970 said:


> Just 4 divers. 2 turtles, the old reliable SKX, and the grab-n-go Citizen.


I love this set. Japanese divers...


----------



## shippersunbound (Feb 23, 2017)

A few months ago I owned a fake Cartier tank, bought in China, two Armani watches with flat batteries and a Rotary skeleton automatic which I did not wear.

Then I began to lurk on here. The result is this little offering.










There are two beaters: a Citizen Eco-Drive AT4000-02E perpetual calendar and a G-Shock GW-M5610.

There's a Straton Curve chronograph and a Laco Leipzig Flieger (on a Zulu diver leather NATO strap) for weekend wear.

Two dress watches from Seiko, the SARB033 and the SARB065 Cocktail Time (now on a Fluco Stingray strap after seeing that combo elsewhere on the forum)

The meat of the collection is the three divers: the inevitable SKX007 (slightly wishing I'd bought the Pepsi instead - which may mean buying a PADI Turtle); the stunning Squale 1521 Blue Ocean; and the biggest investment, a Vulcain Nautical Seventies. All three are good at the weekend and dressy enough to wear with a suit.

I've already flipped a Seiko Kinetic diver for the SKX and the Citizen is soon to be replaced by a dual time zone atomic Eco-Drive. I've got an Autodromo Prototipo Redman coming and I'm saving for a Max Bill Chronoscope and a Sinn Navitimer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smalleq (Jul 15, 2014)

About to sell off my other three pieces and just ride with these for awhile.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

smalleq said:


> About to sell off my other three pieces and just ride with these for awhile.


Pretty solid trio! Great pieces, all.


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

Collection is just right for me.. all these get wrist time. The omega and Rolex get 80-90% wrist time. The Cartier is my dress watch though I don't like its date feature. The Navitimer is pretty cool. I tend to use this if I go out to catch up with friends ..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbsheeran (Feb 14, 2017)

The watch collecting bug has just recently hit:









*Rolex GMT Master II *-- Purchased in 1999 when I was a LT in the Air Force. Wore it almost non-stop for the next 18 years, while not really paying attention to other watches. I will never part with this watch.

*Sinn 903* -- 2016, This was my retirement gift to myself, after retiring from the Air Force in November. I always liked the Breitling Navitimer and a good buddy of mine who is way deep in the WIS pool told me about Sinn and how they purchased the tools and rights to the Navitimer when Breitling went bankrupt in the '70s. Much better value when you don't pay for Breitling's marketing budget. This watch started me on the path...

*Victornox Maverick II* -- 2005, a Christmas gift from my wife. My beater watch and the watch I wore when deployed vs the Rolex.

*Seiko SKX173* -- 2017. An iconic diver. I like the face and hands a bit more than the 007. My new daily beater...love this piece and even my OCD doesn't mind that it can't be hacked (look closely at the picture).

*Seiko SSC237* -- 2017. I just love the green/orange. The bracelet is garbage so I peeked into the world of straps. Oh boy. Pictured with a B&R Bands distressed leather strap. A Jack Foster is on the way.

*Dan Henry 1963* -- 2017. What a great watch for the money. I like the story behind Dan and his magnificent collection that turned into making his own watches.

_Next up on the wishlist_: a Gavox Auroa, an Oris Divers 65 (green dial with dot index, on leather) and probably the Dan Henry 1939 (white dial). But looking at the picture, I need something blue--maybe an Orient Mako or Ray....


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

shippersunbound said:


> A few months ago I owned a fake Cartier tank, bought in China, two Armani watches with flat batteries and a Rotary skeleton automatic which I did not wear.
> 
> Then I began to lurk on here. The result is this little offering.
> 
> ...


Love that Vulcain! Great pickup


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

A classic foursome, and I love the strap collection too! That's a fun watchbox.

Man, there are some _really_ nice, almost curated, small collections on here!



cajun1970 said:


> Just 4 divers. 2 turtles, the old reliable SKX, and the grab-n-go Citizen.


----------



## timseren (Nov 2, 2014)

nbsheeran said:


> The watch collecting bug has just recently hit:
> 
> View attachment 11112194
> 
> ...


Nice collection and a very interesting story! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchingYou77 (Jan 31, 2016)

Bhakt said:


> My small collection. Three are missing. One JLC Geophysic is at the company for check up. Seiko solar and vintage Longines are kept in office drawer. Total present strength is 14 and one is pending delivery. Therefore it is 15 in total.


Since when is 15 a small collection...

You seem to be hunting for validation.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

WatchingYou77 said:


> Since when is 15 a small collection...
> 
> You seem to be hunting for validation.


since he determines it to b, what's your idea of small?


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

Two black bezel divers...


----------



## Dooberfloober (Feb 19, 2017)

dqsuyen01 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've never had a G-Shock, so at first these all looked the same. Other than the couple that are blue, what makes each of these too unique to consolidate?


----------



## WatchingYou77 (Jan 31, 2016)

drhr said:


> since he determines it to b, what's your idea of small?


The guidelines listed by the OP, copied below, fit my definition for this particular thread. Outside of this thread, one could perhaps argue the term "small collection" is relative.

"*...I'm particularly interested in collections that are purposefully limited to around four or five watches or less (counting "that beater" that no one ever includes).*"

This thread is great because it forces one to consider the core to be displayed versus simply posting your entire horde.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

WatchingYou77 said:


> The guidelines listed by the OP, copied below, fit my definition for this particular thread. Outside of this thread, one could perhaps argue the term "small collection" is relative.
> 
> "*...I'm particularly interested in collections that are purposefully limited to around four or five watches or less (counting "that beater" that no one ever includes).*"
> 
> This thread is great because it forces one to consider the core to be displayed versus simply posting your entire horde.


y single out 1 poster and not all the other's showing more than 4 or 5 watches 2? maybe post a general comment.
u seem to be hunting for validation . . .


----------



## poet (Jan 16, 2017)

too big


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

Here is mine, changing all the time but always around the same number(7-8watches)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

drhr said:


> y single out 1 poster and not all the other's showing more than 4 or 5 watches 2? maybe post a general comment.
> u seem to be hunting for validation . . .


I thought it was bad that people can't agree on what "affordable" means. Now "small collection" is being debated.

Fortunately OP was very explicit in the definition and the intended spirit of thread. It's to show very thoughtfully curated, small collections of 3-5 watches. That's it.

IMO, this is one if the best and most interesting threads currently running on WUS. I appreciate the effort to make sure it stays true to it's original intention, and I'm glad the "rules" were reposted.

These "small collections" of 10-15 watches show no restraint. No careful deliberations. No sacrifices. It's just someone's collection and there's plenty of other threads for those members to participate.

I'm hoping to post my 4-5 watch collection soon. I just need to nail down one or two more pieces, as I'm slightly over the limit and something has to get cut or upgraded.


----------



## WatchingYou77 (Jan 31, 2016)

drhr said:


> y single out 1 poster and not all the other's showing more than 4 or 5 watches 2? maybe post a general comment.
> u seem to be hunting for validation . . .


The poster was simply the latest example. If I had a few hours to kill, I would be more than happy to oblige and go through every example.

Seeking validation is not the reason for my post. There are other threads that designate full collection posts; this thread is unique in that it requests a "small" sample/collection of 4-5.

Love your collection btw.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

SaoDavi said:


> I thought it was bad that people can't agree on what "affordable" means. Now "small collection" is being debated.
> 
> Fortunately OP was very explicit in the definition and the intended spirit of thread. It's to show very thoughtfully curated, small collections of 3-5 watches. That's it.
> 
> ...


now here's an acceptable/respectable way to make feelings known, as opposed to the other way(s) to which typically piss me off (sorry i'm shallow that way) . . . will await your pics.

at the same time, i suppose i will have to save my collection of small (to me) collection of 10 carefully curated (by me) pieces for my own thread (stay tuned) for another time


----------



## nubskillz (Sep 16, 2016)

Daylight savings brought out my keepers for a time adjustment. Figured I'd share. 
Recently dwindled down from around 30 to these 6, plus whatever else I have left for sale that is not pictured. 
There will be a 7th soon as I would like to add one automatic chrono to the collection. One of these might go as a result if I can bear the loss.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

WatchingYou77 said:


> The poster was simply the latest example. If I had a few hours to kill, I would be more than happy to oblige and go through every example.
> 
> Seeking validation is not the reason for my post. There are other threads that designate full collection posts; this thread is unique in that it requests a "small" sample/collection of 4-5.
> 
> Love your collection btw.


well why din't u say so . . .

thx . . .


----------



## nubskillz (Sep 16, 2016)

Oh. Yeah. I posted 6, my bad.


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

drhr said:


> now here's an acceptable/respectable way to make feelings known, as opposed to the other way(s) to which typically piss me off (sorry i'm shallow that way) . . . will await your pics.
> 
> at the same time, i suppose i will have to save my collection of small (to me) collection of 10 carefully curated (by me) pieces for my own thread (stay tuned) for another time


I too have a carefully curated collection. But I'm at 6 right now and I'm saving for a nice flieger. I'm also considering a couple of fun affordables for travel and social situations that dictate less expensive watches.

My personal feeling (regardless of this thread) is that 5 watches is about my max. More than that and they don't get regular wear. I don't mind a few affordables sitting around, but having $3000+ watches not getting usage doesn't sit well with me.

So, I'm slowly culling the herd, hoping to be able to participate in this thread. To be a watch enthusiast with only 5 watches is certainly a challenging proposition, and I find this thread very inspiring.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

SaoDavi said:


> I too have a carefully curated collection. But I'm at 6 right now and I'm saving for a nice flieger. I'm also considering a couple of fun affordables for travel and social situations that dictate less expensive watches.
> 
> My personal feeling (regardless of this thread) is that 5 watches is about my max. More than that and they don't get regular wear. I don't mind a few affordables sitting around, but having $3000+ watches not getting usage doesn't sit well with me.
> 
> ...


cool . . .

my personal feeling (regardless of this thread) is more power to u . . .


----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

Sorry I have 8 pictured, but one is my Garmin running watch and two I never wear.

L to R top to bottom:
Cheapy I bought from M&S, replaced the strap for a nice leather nato.

Seiko Sea Urchin. Daily work wear watch. Much prefer it over a 007.

The Garmin 310XT. Running watch.

Accurist chrono I got for my 16th birthday so has sentimental value. On a blue nylon nato at the moment but has generally been mated with brown leather. Bug scratch to the glass and the seconds hand no longer functions.

Raymond Weil I got for my 21st. Way too small to wear these days, but similar to above, I'm not going to get rid.

Mondaine Giant. Love this watch and my fiancee at the time (now wife) bought it as an engagement gift complete with engraving on the back.

Seiko SRO557J1. I liked the dial and hands and bracelet on this one, but it's a bit big for me so it's for sale. I'll keep it if it doesn't go for a reasonable price.

Finally, a Next fashion watch my Mrs bought me. I like it, but I literally can't tell the time on it without a lot if effort so I never wear it.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

WatchingYou77 said:


> Since when is 15 a small collection...
> 
> You seem to be hunting for validation.


Jealous much?

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## haganaga (Dec 23, 2015)

My small collection covers the 3 Ws: Water, Work, and Whenever

Someday the SKX might get swapped out for a Bond SMP 2531.80 and the Nomos for a JLC Master Control Date, but those are moves for another day. In the meantime, I'm just loving what I have. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rtepregis (Dec 28, 2015)

Great collections!

My daily wearers - all Seikos from early 2000s:
SAGL005, SBGR017, GCBP997








And for occassional wear (tool and dress watch):
Tutima Pacific 670, SARB065


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

haganaga said:


> My small collection covers the 3 Ws: Water, Work, and Whenever
> 
> Someday the SKX might get swapped out for a Bond SMP 2531.80 and the Nomos for a JLC Master Control Date, but those are moves for another day. In the meantime, I'm just loving what I have.
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful trio, man. You've got some decent upgrade goals as well.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

haganaga said:


> My small collection covers the 3 Ws: Water, Work, and Whenever
> 
> Someday the SKX might get swapped out for a Bond SMP 2531.80 and the Nomos for a JLC Master Control Date, but those are moves for another day. In the meantime, I'm just loving what I have.
> 
> ...


Love it. Terrific balance. If only I could have kept it as simple as the 3 Ws


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Rtepregis said:


> Great collections!
> 
> My daily wearers - all Seikos from early 2000s:
> SAGL005, SBGR017, GCBP997
> ...


Another great collection. I'm currently wearing my occasional tool 670.


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

haganaga said:


> My small collection covers the 3 Ws: Water, Work, and Whenever
> 
> Someday the SKX might get swapped out for a Bond SMP 2531.80 and the Nomos for a JLC Master Control Date, but those are moves for another day. In the meantime, I'm just loving what I have.
> 
> ...


That's great! Swap the SKX for an SMP (2254.50) and we'll have the exact same collection.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

I used to own the black dial version of the SBGR017 (SBGR019). Beautiful watch and amazing bracelet!



Rtepregis said:


> Great collections!
> 
> My daily wearers - all Seikos from early 2000s:
> SAGL005, SBGR017, GCBP997
> ...


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Rtepregis said:


> Great collections!
> 
> My daily wearers - all Seikos from early 2000s:
> SAGL005, SBGR017, GCBP997
> ...


LOVE ❤ those Seikos! Great collection.


----------



## mak1277 (Aug 9, 2016)

fwgx said:


> Sorry I have 8 pictured, but one is my Garmin running watch and two I never wear.
> 
> L to R top to bottom:
> Cheapy I bought from M&S, replaced the strap for a nice leather nato.
> ...


I actually received that exact same R. Weil model for my 21st birthday. Sadly it was lost somewhere along the way...


----------



## mak1277 (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm not making apologies for showing 6 here...
















Tissot quartz - A little big for its current purpose as an occasional dress watch but it's nice to grab and not have to set.
Omega AT - My main daily wear...bought it on OEM blue leather strap but loving it on the brown leather now.
Vintage Omega De Ville - It's a redial, but I think it looks pretty sharp. Wear it infrequently due to it's small size.
Hamilton Khaki King - my first "real watch", a gift from my wife a bit over a decade ago. It was my daily wear for a long time and I still love it.
Archimede Outdoor - Newest addition...really hits a sweet spot for me in terms of size and function.
Benrus 1994 Commemorative - Another watch that I really like (I'm a sucker for field watches) but that wears pretty small.


----------



## LJ123 (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## chakreshm (Oct 9, 2016)

I have decided to hold on to a small 4 watch collection: one beater, one diver, one stylish, one dress watch

4 For now: Casio G-Shock 7900, Seiko Orange Monster, Citizen Nighthawk, Orient Symphony

4 For future: Garmi Fenix, Rolex Submariner, Zenith El-Primo, Nomos Tangente

Reality vs Aspiration eh


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)

Here's mine... soon to be wife is hiding the Oris somewhere until my birthday. Must be outside our house because I've searched everywhere lol.


----------



## bluedevil704 (Jan 22, 2016)

The two-watch collection:

Casio G-Shock GW-5000-1JF
Seiko SARB035

Both modern day classics, in my opinion.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

bluedevil704 said:


> View attachment 11201642
> 
> The two-watch collection:
> 
> ...


Hard to argue with that pairing. Pretty much perfect.


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

My three watch collection:

Tudor Black Bay 36
Zenith El Primero Original 1969
Omega Speedmaster Mark ii

Most recent addition was the zenith today - its outstanding in real life, and if you're smaller in wrist size like me I can't recommend it enough.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

Nice!!


----------



## nubskillz (Sep 16, 2016)

siranak said:


> My three watch collection


This is very nice. Trade tudor for rolex in the future?


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

View attachment 11188002


That's a cool, and very versatile collection of affordables. All bases covered.


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks mate!

If I keep to 3 then the Tudor is out next. I'd be all over a Reverso Tribute Duo if I had the funds. That'd be 3 watches with a lot of character.

A modern ceramic Rolex doesn't quite fit my 6.5 in wrist as I'd hope, but I'd like a vintage coke GMT.


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

Newbie collection ... bought and sold a few over these last few months ... sticking with these core three ... the quality/price ratio speaks for itself, each one less than €150 ...


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

posted twice, excuse me


----------



## Stockegsix (Feb 27, 2013)

Explorer 1 in the works.


----------



## seisnofe (Feb 1, 2011)

siranak said:


> My three watch collection:
> 
> Tudor Black Bay 36
> Zenith El Primero Original 1969
> ...


congrats, nice collection


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

I've winnowed mine down to these plus a SKX009 that is out getting a new crystal installed.

I've had the Citizen for years, probably since the late 80's early 90's and was recently found in a drawer. I had a new battery installed and it's, once again, running like a champ. It's a little small by today's standards, so I'll end up seeing if my wife wants it. I am waiting for a 1964 Seikomatic Weekdater (my birth year watch) to arrive that will become my dress watch.

The G-Shock I wore on one of my first campouts with my son's Boy Scout Troop. Not knowing any better, and getting eaten alive by mosquitos, I sprayed bug spray (w/ Deet) everywhere and messed up the casing. Every time I look at it now though, I'm reminded of the fun we had on that campout. It will never leave.

The sub is a 2001 model (son's birth year) that will be given to him when he graduates college in another 6 years. I get to enjoy it in the meantime.

The speedy was a grail and it will be staying as well.


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

Updated SOTC


----------



## gtxtom (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Il have to take a photo of my small collection but i dont have a small collection haha.


----------



## devlred (Jan 5, 2015)

My 3 watch collection.


----------



## steinbeck (Dec 26, 2010)

gtxtom said:


>


Very, very nice. What pilot is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtxtom (Jan 28, 2012)

steinbeck said:


> Very, very nice. What pilot is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a Stowa handwound model.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

updated










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

This is my ever changing "small" watch collection.
(Apologies for the poor quality picture)

I'm strictly trying to follow the one watch in one watch out rule. Sold 3 watches recently and now I have 2 in the air and 1 pre-order.









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Adao (Apr 30, 2013)

My today small collection









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shippersunbound (Feb 23, 2017)

I've only been doing this for five months and I'm already downsizing. I'm now down to seven and pondering more cuts. I love all three five watches but I don't need three. What should I get rid of, the Vulcain, the Squale or the Turtle?

I've bought the new Heuer Autavia 02 so that may be bad news for the Autodromo, but I like the idea of a panda and a reverse panda. Right now it's an easy go anywhere watch for me, along with the SARB033, which will definitely stay until I can afford a Rolex Explorer I or a Grand Seiko SBGH005.

I thought I would wear the Cocktail Time more than I do. I did have it on a Stingray strap. I've now put it on a Colareb to dress it down a bit for daily suit use but it still loses out to the SARB033 most of the time.

I think every collection should have a Flieger but the Laco does not get much wrist time as I tend to wear the Turtle or the Squale at weekends.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

Adao said:


> My today small collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boy do I love this collection. Just look at that moser!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Adao said:


> My today small collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that Moser


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

shippersunbound said:


> I've only been doing this for five months and I'm already downsizing. I'm now down to seven and pondering more cuts. I love all three five watches but I don't need three. What should I get rid of, the Vulcain, the Squale or the Turtle?
> 
> I've bought the new Heuer Autavia 02 so that may be bad news for the Autodromo, but I like the idea of a panda and a reverse panda. Right now it's an easy go anywhere watch for me, along with the SARB033, which will definitely stay until I can afford a Rolex Explorer I or a Grand Seiko SBGH005.
> 
> ...


I agree with your assessment but can't come up with any suggestions on downsizing, other than limiting yourself to only one diver and one dress watch.

I've got a 4-watch collection and I really want to add a flieger and a GS, but I have a feeling several pieces won't get much wrist time. I'm struggling with 4 watches as it is.

In all honesty, 3 is probably the ideal number, but it leaves a lot os styles and other horological interests unexplored.


----------



## SamaelStrings (Apr 17, 2017)

Too difficult a choice.

Of what I've got...

1. Seiko Sportura solar chrono
2. Citizen Eco-Drive World Time A-T
3. Some white dial watch I've yet to find

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## GB.JG (Apr 19, 2017)

Only have the 3 amigos









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bug1124 (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Simple watch Zen. 2 watches...

* Grand Seiko SBGX063
* Seiko SRP775 w/ sapphire, coin edge, and ceramic


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

Just got the SKX007 two days ago. Just bought another one on the bay today. Going to mod this one and keep the new one stock.

The two watches in the drawer are messed up mods that I can't get myself to throw away.


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## HarambeeStar (Aug 12, 2015)

Here are my current three pieces.

Seiko SKX007
Sinn 104 
Omega 3594.50

The only change I may consider is swapping the 3594.50 with a 3570.50 but for now I'm enjoying the broad arrow hands.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BubbleFree (Apr 3, 2013)

4 watches at the moment. I climb the ladder for the last 10 years and after trying a lot of watches I have settle to 4 watches with one spot left for a chrono (not decided yet).

First is my black aquis. Got it as a graduation gift from my father, this watch will never leave my collection. Being a freediver, I often use this one. Easy to read, reliable and the rubber strap is perfect over a wetsuit.

Second is the trusty skx009j1. Had a skx007 for a while but sold it to fund this one. I needed a blue dial diver. This one will come in the mail in few weeks. Shipping is long. Just a classic all arounder that can handle anything.

Third is my 30th years birthday gift from me. The sinn EZM3. Smaller size, solid robust tool watch. Absolutely love the case of the EZM line. My german watch that is waiting to go in the ocean.

Fourth is the watch that my father used to wear everyday when I was young. It's the piece that started all. An old tissot chronograph prs100 from the 80's or early 90's. A strong sentimental value on this one.

The fifth place will be a longterm goal. Must be a chrono. It will probably be a Zenith El Primero or a Speedy. Havent decided yet and have plenty of time to think.

I'll post a family shot when the skx will arrive ✌.

In the meantime...



Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## JustMe74 (Jan 11, 2017)

Here is my modest collection:









Top Row, left to right:
1). 1962 Omega "US Collection" 
2). Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean
3). Tag Heuer Formula 1
4). Helgray Silverstone
5). Timex Weekender
6). Seiko SKX009J

Bottom Row, left to right:
1). Orient Bambino
2). Zeppelin Hindenburg
3). Movado Museum Automatic
4). Casio G-Shock "Rangeman"


----------



## BubbleFree (Apr 3, 2013)

JustMe74 said:


> Here is my modest collection:
> 
> View attachment 11792426
> 
> ...


Nice collection you got there. I would not consider 10 watches a small collection, but maybe it is to you. Cheers!

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## RubyRose (Feb 27, 2017)

HarambeeStar said:


> Here are my current three pieces.
> 
> Seiko SKX007
> Sinn 104
> ...


Love the Sinn 104! Hope To have a 104 and speedy in my collection one day


----------



## Banko (Oct 6, 2010)

Finally found the time to post in this great thread. Lovely contributions already!

Over the last 6 months I have worked on reducing and consolidating my collection. I have been through quite a few different watches, to finally find that I prefer the classic design of the three watches currently in the center of my collection: 

Sub 14060 (sporty/diver)
Explorer 114270 (casual/work/GADA)
Omega Speedy Pro (versatile and currently acting as both casual and dressy, depending on strap/bracelet)









I am planning on adding a pure dress watch within the next couple of year, as part of reaching a very significant milestone in my carreer. I am looking at either a Nomos Orion/Tangente or more likely a JLC MUT Moon or if I decide to go all in: ALS Saxonia 35 mm auto.

Anyway, reason for my current 3 watch collection is as mentioned the classic, timeless, sporty and simple design. Furthermore I find they fit my 6,5 inch wrist well.
Plus I love to swap straps on my watches, and they are all 20 mm lug width, so I am able to play around a lot with my straps. 
I belive the versatility of both the sub and speedy makes this 3 watch combo a 20+ watch combo, as it all depends on the strap configuration.
My current favorite combination is this:
Sub minimal stitch (sporty casual for t-shirts and time off)
Explorer on bracelet (GADA and for "chinos and shirt" work settings)
Speedy on alligator (dressy and for "suit and tie" work settings) 








However, both the Sub and Speedy work rather well with a wide range of my straps:
Sub:







Speedy:








Strap collection (20 mm)








NATOs (20 mm)


----------



## shippersunbound (Feb 23, 2017)

Banko said:


> Finally found the time to post in this great thread. Lovely contributions already!
> 
> Over the last 6 months I have worked on reducing and consolidating my collection. I have been through quite a few different watches, to finally find that I prefer the classic design of the three watches currently in the center of my collection:
> 
> ...


What a perfect collection. As you say, you just need a white face dress watch. I'd also consider a Max Bill but your proposed choices are top notch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BubbleFree (Apr 3, 2013)

Banko said:


> Finally found the time to post in this great thread. Lovely contributions already!
> 
> Over the last 6 months I have worked on reducing and consolidating my collection. I have been through quite a few different watches, to finally find that I prefer the classic design of the three watches currently in the center of my collection:
> 
> ...


Love your mindset. High quality small collection with full of customization options. Still a place for a Japanese (GS maybe) and a German to have countries variety .

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

Banko said:


> View attachment 11819458


I like your style - very similar to mine


----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi everybody, in my case I believe that 5-7 wartches is the perfect number, but thats just my non-expert opinion...
Here à couple of shots of mine




















So that's why I have 6 hahaha!

thinking on getting a g-shock for sports!


----------



## shippersunbound (Feb 23, 2017)

I've been slimming my collection to some higher quality pieces and I'm going to offload these but it seems to me for under £650 this is the perfect starter small watch collection from Seiko.

SKX007 for the diver
SARB Cocktail Time for the dress watch 
SARB033 for the GADA daily work wearer that can dress up or down




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steinbeck (Dec 26, 2010)

Seven years of watchuseek (and other forums, to a lesser extent) has resulted in eleven watches that I feel approaches permanence as a collection. Since they are mostly vintage (meaning they have not received the loving touch of a watchmaker for god knows how many years), the next steps are servicing and strap purchases. In the spirit of smallness, here is my sub-collection from the land of the rising sun.










1.The Mr. G
Work, titanium, digital, utilitarian.

This MR-G bought off a forum member (stergios). It suffered an unfortunate fall resulting in a non-functioning bracelet. I contemplated selling it since I read somewhere that the MR-G bracelet was specially constructed to resist shock, hence my initial disappointment. However, another forum member (NoleenELT) came to the rescue and I managed to repair the bracelet with his help. I find the backlight function particularly useful for counting the minutes to the end of poor cinema experiences.

2. The Blue Collar Diver
Play/Tool, s. steel, ana-digi, indestructible.

This was purchased from a shady-looking character off a local online marketplace who looked ex-military or had extensive connections there, and who wouldn't look out of place as the second-in-command of a Bond villain. According to him, this was used in many dives on Southeast Asian waters and puts his Casios claiming 200 meters water resistance to shame. The strap looks like it had survived encounters with dog or shark teeth or both and seems ready to withstand a hundred more of such encounters. I contemplated selling it since 1. I don't and don't envision myself diving and 2. My wrists are puny. But it was love at first sight and will be useful in doomsday/apocalyptic scenarios.

3. The Nicole Kidman (from musingsofawatchaddict)
Dress: silver, analog, classic.

One of my first watch purchases since seeing the light of WISdom. Bought this NOS from eBay and still has the sticker on the caseback. Still unworn because I have not found a half-decent watchmaker I trust to service it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Upgraded the diver side of my 2 watch collection from Seiko SRP775 to Omega SMP.


----------



## JanW (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

#1








#2









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

^That is a very cool collection


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

This is mine at the moment


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Sold the Grand Seiko Quartz (50% of my small collection... haha) and it is being replaced with a very similar silver dialed Aqua Terra. Will post up a pic when it comes in. The OCD part of me felt better having a pair of Omega's instead of an Omega and a Grand Seiko.


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Oris and Hamilton









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## Hj3lm (Jun 24, 2015)

Seiko sarb017 - Aevig Balaur - Ginault Ocean-Rover - Mercer Airfoil









Sent from the north!


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

Very happy with my trio b-)


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Awesome! Covers all bases well: dressy/sporty/beater and Swiss/German/Japanese.

Well thought trio indeed. You have my respect, Sir.



denmanproject said:


> Very happy with my trio b-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

Fantasio said:


> Awesome! Covers all bases well: dressy/sporty/beater and Swiss/German/Japanese.
> 
> Well thought trio indeed. You have my respect, Sir.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## daveharkness89 (Jul 12, 2015)

I don't know how it happened -- as my collection is usually varied -- but my current collection are all Tag Heuer sport watches. I was never a massive Tag Heuer fan but somehow I've transformed into one.

Left to right: Aquaracer 500m gold bezel; 1000; 1500 GMT; Aquaracer 300m Black Phantom.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

daveharkness89 said:


> I don't know how it happened -- as my collection is usually varied -- but my current collection are all Tag Heuer sport watches. I was never a massive Tag Heuer fan but somehow I've transformed into one.
> 
> Left to right: Aquaracer 500m gold bezel; 1000; 1500 GMT; Aquaracer 300m Black Phantom.
> 
> ...


Really dig the black phantom! The aqua racers are a lot of watch for the money!


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

I have the Seiko on the bracelet for now. Next up is either something with a white/silver dial that can dress up a bit more, preferably handwinding and small seconds, or trying to figure out if there's a higher-end "grail" type watch to save for that I can justify...


----------



## daveharkness89 (Jul 12, 2015)

mykii said:


> Really dig the black phantom! The aqua racers are a lot of watch for the money!


Thanks. Yeah especially if you buy them pre-owned as I do. I got the black phantom in flawless condition for £1000 -- can't beat that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timseren (Nov 2, 2014)

After buying almost every watch I can have, decided to sell most of them and to keep / buy only those I truly want. Japanese Trio on a budget. A just love that Citizen Prime, esp. with oem bracelet. Bambino is super nice also. Mako, however, will go - I just have to own an SKX sometime in my life..


----------



## J.A.R.V.I.S. (Dec 17, 2012)

Omega: Work 
Seiko: Rest 
Gshock: Play

View attachment 12330443


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

My Seiko subcollection. But one has to go  in change for 6139... Probably 7a38... I like colors and 7a38 is too black. 









Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Dress, dive, chrono. My watch collection mantra.


----------



## shippersunbound (Feb 23, 2017)

I have finally settled on four quality watches that tick my main boxes.




























The Explorer is my main everyday work watch, which you can wear with anything. Great looks and history but not as in your face as the sub. Love it.










When I go to evening events I wear the Max Bill. I love the elegant simplicity of the Bauhaus design and the fact that this is one of the original Bauhaus designers. This may one day be replaced by a JLC MUT small seconds or moon, but I've always wanted one and it's a great looking piece.










Despite reading that everyone has to own a sub and a speedy I've gone a different way with my diver and Chrono. I find that the ubiquity of the sub and the endless copycat designs have made me rather lose interest in it. The Vulcain Nautical is a classic design of its era, has the history of the cricket underwater alarm, and is great fun. It's the watch I own that gets the most admiring comments. When I got offered a good deal I had to take it. It's an exact copy of the original not a homage and could well hold its value going forward.










The only dive watch I would replace it with is a Blancpain Fifty Fathoms but I'm some way off having that level of disposable income.

I do love the speedy and intend to own a moonwatch one day but my ultimate grails are the Heuer chronographs of the sixties and seventies which were worn by the Grand Prix drivers of the era. I love panda dials and the Rindt Autavia would be my dream watch, but I don't have £25,000 to spare so when the modern version was offered at Baselworld I had to order it. The new toy arrived today and it's everything I hoped for. It's beautiful and wears smaller than its 42mm/16mm. I bought it on the beads of rice bracelet but I've immediately put it on a black rally strap, which is much the best look. Still pondering the padded deployant or the Corfam strap, which is thinner but more historic.










The Explorer has some serious competition now. I will never sell either of them.

I've still got a few affordables but this is the core collection and I'm thrilled with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

^ Superb 4 watch collection. All terrific watches, and very well thought out.


----------



## Banko (Oct 6, 2010)

shippersunbound said:


> The Explorer has some serious competition now. I will never sell either of them.
> 
> I've still got a few affordables but this is the core collection and I'm thrilled with it.


Congrats on a beautiful collection! We seem to share a lot of the same taste in watches, and I really like the thought you have put into your collection.

I am hoping to add a JLC MUT Moon someday, but I am leaning towards the Montblanc Ultra Thin as a placeholder piece instead of the Max Bill as I find the size a bit too large for my wrist.


----------



## sunizzle (Mar 24, 2014)

Have been following this thread forever.

After some rotation / consolidation (and much deliberation), I'm pretty sure I'm finally done for a good long while.

There's also g-shock 5610 not pictured in here for true work activities, and some affordables not pictured that have some family history and meaning to them.

- GMT/Daily wear: Rolex 16710 GMT. Pepsi bezel incoming as well

- Chrono / Speedy: Speedy to me is its own category  This is the 3572 Hesalite front / sapphire back version

- Dive/Weekend/Vacation/Straps: Tudor Black Bay Blue ETA

- Dress: JLC MUT Moon, Black dial. Wedding watch permanent.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

sunizzle said:


> Have been following this thread forever.
> 
> After some rotation / consolidation (and much deliberation), I'm pretty sure I'm finally done for a good long while.
> 
> ...


Very nice. A four watch collection after my own heart, if I could ever make it down to four.


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

After plenty of watches flipped over a 3 year period Im now with these four.

One dress, one daily, and two chronographs.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

An update to my collection, added the 300.








G-shock not pictured here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

sunizzle said:


> Have been following this thread forever.
> 
> After some rotation / consolidation (and much deliberation), I'm pretty sure I'm finally done for a good long while.
> 
> ...


I had 3 out of your 4. Tudor bbb is gone replaced by a Sea Dweller . Funny to see almost the same collection 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)

Omega Speedmaster Automatic Date
Rolex Datejust 
Rolex Explorer 
Omega Planet Ocean


----------



## tsbphd (Jun 11, 2012)

I'll keep to the parameters of the thread as it was specified. That is, a grouping of four-to-five watches; a group that is considered "complete" and not simply a stage toward "having them all"; everything in a single shot; and a description of each piece. Here is an image taken in the shade-









I wrote about this group recently in the thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/first...hes-five-plus-years-board-images-4507649.html and shared images of the watches individually, but not as a group. There are five watches in total with four of them having been purchased by me and one inherited. They are, from left to right, as follows-

1) Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra 2500-series. I like the blue sunburst dial and angular hands that have minimal lume. Paired with a leather band the watch takes on a somewhat more sporty-business look than with the original bracelet. 39mm diameter and 11mm thick.
2) Halios Seaforth. Glossy black dial with black bezel that has good lume in keeping with its dive watch personality, but also has a strong sense of above water style. 41mm diameter and 12mm thick.
3) Montblanc Heritage Chronometrie Ultra Slim. A simple, mechanical, two-handed watch that is pure dress and quite thin. 38mm diameter and 5.6mm thick.
4) Omega Railmaster 2500-series. This shares the same body build as the previously shown Omega AT and the hands are shaped the same, as well, but this watch has a quirky, utilitarian style all its own. 39mm diameter and 11mm thick.
5) Lord Elgin. A vintage, 14K gold watch inherited from my grandfather more than 25-years ago with an inscribed caseback. 34mm diameter and 6mm thick.

All of these watches are worn regularly. Some common themes come out when looking at them that include the desire for a somewhat smaller diameter than is typically in style or that has been in style for the last twenty or so years, a thinner profile as well, less lume than most folks desire, an aesthetic that values hour markers or limited use of Arabic numerals instead of fully enumerated dials or Roman numerals and the lack of a date window. All of this results in a cleaner dial, in my opinion, and something that I prefer. The choice of varied dial textures and colors helps the variety, as well.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

My "small" Seiko 5 collection. I'm really liking these little affordable watches so much I have two more en route


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

sunizzle said:


> Have been following this thread forever.
> 
> After some rotation / consolidation (and much deliberation), I'm pretty sure I'm finally done for a good long while.
> 
> ...


Great collection! This is so close to what I would do if I had to narrow down to 4. I have the BB Red and the Speedy, and would add the white dial JLC MUT Moon and probably the OP 39mm Rhodium dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetostart (Aug 6, 2015)

carfanatic991 said:


> Omega Speedmaster Automatic Date
> Rolex Datejust
> Rolex Explorer
> Omega Planet Ocean


An extremely compelling collection right there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

My humble collection rebuild has finally filled the box. Plus one, but the g-shock is in my gym/cycling/running bag.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

Love seeing all these thoughtful, concise collections! I'm still at 10+ watches in the collection, but would love to get to the point that I have ~5 pieces that fill a role in their own right (quality over quantity).


----------



## ramonesf2 (Feb 2, 2015)

Finally consolidated my core collection down to 3.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

And now for a break from the Rolex and Omega show...


----------



## Banko (Oct 6, 2010)

ramonesf2 said:


> Finally consolidated my core collection down to 3.


Wauv... just wauv...

That Nautilus is a real beauty! Have it as a dream watch for my "sports" watch. 
And the ALS is just perfect.

Amazing 3 watch collection!


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Sold the BR123 and bought the BR126









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Marka1980 (May 26, 2017)

My small collection of four watches. None of them overly expensive and no particular reason for buying any particular watch other then for the reason I simply like it. Wouldn't mind another though to round the collection out to five. The Orient M Force gets the most wrist time out of the four.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

my collection (not all watches are present because some are for a service/overhaul)


----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)

the happy family...


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## mrroey (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## sunizzle (Mar 24, 2014)

mrroey said:


> View attachment 12498313


Wow - awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bwedlund (Dec 30, 2015)

I feel like I have posted this picture a couple of times lately, but here are the 5 that I currently have. I am ok with 5, but would love to get it down to four. The problem that I am having is that I would love to add a shiny diver with ceramic bezel and round applied indices. The Pelagos and white Christopher Ward have sentimental value and aren't going anywhere, so the blue one is the one that would be most likely to go. However, I feel like the collection needs a blue watch and that leaves me at 6. I do know that as the number of watches in my collection has dropped, I have become much happier with it.


----------



## sunizzle (Mar 24, 2014)

bwedlund said:


> I feel like I have posted this picture a couple of times lately, but here are the 5 that I currently have. I am ok with 5, but would love to get it down to four. The problem that I am having is that I would love to add a shiny diver with ceramic bezel and round applied indices. The Pelagos and white Christopher Ward have sentimental value and aren't going anywhere, so the blue one is the one that would be most likely to go. However, I feel like the collection needs a blue watch and that leaves me at 6. I do know that as the number of watches in my collection has dropped, I have become much happier with it.
> 
> View attachment 12498481


Would you consider consolidating the blue and black Ch. Wards towards something like a black bay blue (though...not ceramic bezel or exactly all blue), or some variant of another diver? That'll get your numbers down and leave you with perhaps more versatility.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhNoClaudeZilla (Aug 8, 2016)

mrroey said:


> View attachment 12498313


Is that a tank on a leather nato?? I've always wondered about that combination.. can we get a wrist shot?


----------



## Hogan1976 (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## mrroey (Dec 10, 2013)

OhNoClaudeZilla said:


> #1069
> Is that a tank on a leather nato?? I've always wondered about that combination.. can we get a wrist shot?


Switched to an olive suede. I know a tank on nato is sacrilege to most


----------



## bwedlund (Dec 30, 2015)

sunizzle said:


> Would you consider consolidating the blue and black Ch. Wards towards something like a black bay blue (though...not ceramic bezel or exactly all blue), or some variant of another diver? That'll get your numbers down and leave you with perhaps more versatility.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It isn't the black bay, but kind of along the same lines I just pulled the trigger on a black and blue Davosa Ternos GMT this morning. I am hoping that there is enough blue in it to replace the Ch. Ward as my blue watch. That would still leave me at 5 in the watch box, but it would add a GMT and the shiny ceramic bezeled diver that I wanted to the collection. It would leave me with a diver, GADA, GMT (that also scratches my itch for a shiny/blingy diver), and pilot chronograph in addition to the C65 which I won't move. Maybe a 4 watch collection is that fictional number that I can't consolidate down to.


----------



## darkclassic (Feb 13, 2016)

How about this: sell the blue trident, swap the AT for a blue GMT AT and order a ceramic bezel for your Pelagos?


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

My small collection of Doxas...missing from the picture is my 750T Sharkhunter getting a overhaul at the watchmaker.


----------



## fishoop (Jun 23, 2012)

Update, sold off the Speedmaster, currently selling the Damasko (not pictured), and replaced with the 39mm Railmaster. I now feel very comfortable with my collection. Dress (Orion 38), everyday (Railmaster), and a fun vintage chrono.


----------



## Roger Beep (Oct 30, 2011)

Finally, after quite a few changes lately, I think I am getting there:









A German diver that can go anywhere, a Swiss chrono to get me to the moon and back, a Japanese Enamel dial dresser on a croco strap and a Swiss birthyear (and month!) auto.

And two beaters; one solar powered, Atomic clock adjusted plastic piece of geekness and one Tritium blasting chunk of metal:


----------



## timetostart (Aug 6, 2015)

atdegs said:


> And now for a break from the Rolex and Omega show...
> 
> View attachment 12463523


May I ask what model the handsome grey dial is second from the right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

It's more black than it looks on the photo. That's a Hamilton Khaki Aviation. I actually recently sold it. They come in 38mm, like mine, and I think 42mm. It's a discontinued model, but I think you can still find new ones. Check Ashford.



timetostart said:


> May I ask what model the handsome grey dial is second from the right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Azurax (Apr 24, 2014)

modified "the only two watches you'll ever need" to the Pelagos LHD


----------



## mrroey (Dec 10, 2013)

Azurax said:


> modified "the only two watches you'll ever need" to the Pelagos LHD


Awesome duo! What strap is the speedy on??


----------



## OhNoClaudeZilla (Aug 8, 2016)

mrroey said:


> Switched to an olive suede. I know a tank on nato is sacrilege to most





mrroey said:


> View attachment 12503437




I kind of like the idea.. I imagine the NATO gives the cartier a little more wrist presence.

Plus, it was designed for a general and was inspired by actual tanks. So why not??


----------



## Azurax (Apr 24, 2014)

mrroey said:


> Awesome duo! What strap is the speedy on??


Crown and buckle's black edition alistar leather strap. Most comfortable leather strap Ive ever worn!


----------



## agg212 (Feb 25, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Had quite a few updates in the last couple months. 
Carpenter M11 (selling)
Hamilton Khaki Field
Oris Divers Sixty Five (new)
Hamilton Intra-matic
Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 Skin (new)
Hamilton RR Special 50


----------



## Rcs1113 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hey WUS, first post in awhile. As a quick update, my current collection consists of: 

Seiko SKX007
Omega Seamaster Diver 300M Midsize
1969 Seiko 6117-6410 Navigator Timer

I'm looking to add a watch to celebrate a career milestone, here are my thoughts:

Omega Speedmaster Moonwatch
Tudor Black Bay Heritage 36
Nomos Club Campus

Leaning towards the speedy because I don't have a chrono and it's extremely versatile. What are you thoughts?

Appreciate any feedback, thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hedet (Oct 5, 2009)

Updated my collection recently:

Omega Seamaster 300 Diver
Bell and Ross B126
Breitling Transocean Date


----------



## hedet (Oct 5, 2009)

Rcs1113 said:


> Hey WUS, first post in awhile. As a quick update, my current collection consists of:
> 
> Seiko SKX007
> Omega Seamaster Diver 300M Midsize
> ...


Moonwatch sounds like a great addition if you like chronographs.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dmc69 (Aug 22, 2017)

Hello. First post here. Does seven count as a small collection (the Rado on the bottom right will be gifted to my mom)?


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

Here's my really small collections


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

hedet said:


> Updated my collection recently:
> 
> Omega Seamaster 300 Diver
> Bell and Ross B126
> Breitling Transocean Date


Nice collection! I especially like your B&R! Very underrated and under appreciated brand imo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vishalagarwal66 (Jul 30, 2010)

Here's mine
Oris Small seconds
TAG calibre 5
Omega Seamaster chrono
Citizen ecodrive
Seiko Arctura









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## steinbeck (Dec 26, 2010)

dmc69 said:


> Hello. First post here. Does seven count as a small collection (the Rado on the bottom right will be gifted to my mom)?


Nice chest.


----------



## Adao (Apr 30, 2013)

My small collection 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayyabpirzada (Dec 26, 2016)

fishoop said:


> Update, sold off the Speedmaster, currently selling the Damasko (not pictured), and replaced with the 39mm Railmaster. I now feel very comfortable with my collection. Dress (Orion 38), everyday (Railmaster), and a fun vintage chrono.


One of the best small collections pretty much ever imo. Though I'd choose a diver instead of a chrono.


----------



## Blackwing530 (Sep 17, 2017)

agg212 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love this setup. Excellent selection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Current collection









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Recent update with the FF arriving today.

These are probably famous last words and I can't decide whether I'm happy or sad about it, but I think I might have just completed my grail three watch collection and be done for good 





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

That's a beautiful trio. Nice job.



siranak said:


> Recent update with the FF arriving today.
> 
> These are probably famous last words and I can't decide whether I'm happy or sad about it, but I think I might have just completed my grail three watch collection and be done for good
> 
> ...


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Excellent trio, congrats! I admire your taste.



siranak said:


> These are probably famous last words and I can't decide whether I'm happy or sad about it, but I think I might have just completed my grail three watch collection and be done for good


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Fantasio said:


> Excellent trio, congrats! I admire your taste.
> 
> Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.





il Pirati said:


> That's a beautiful trio. Nice job.


Thanks guys! Being that Sydney ADs are hopeless on new models I didn't actually try the Blancpain beforehand but had the Zenith and figured it'd wear similarly.

I nearly didn't get it, as I had the opportunity last week to pick up the 60th anniversary RMLE instead but when I went to pay, they couldn't find the box and wanted me to take it without the full set with a promise they'd send me one.


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Double post. And figured out why that happens to so many people - when you use web version on a mobile and use quick reply it takes you to a second page that makes it look like you didn’t send it the first time.


----------



## TheoTheQ (Aug 14, 2017)

But which of those do you wear to mow the lawn?


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

TheoTheQ said:


> But which of those do you wear to mow the lawn?


The biggest and baddest with the shock protection of course. What use is a $15k watch if it can't be used for mowing!!


----------



## arodprn (Mar 10, 2013)

Here's my modest collection (left to right):

1. Breitling Superocean Heritage 46mm on an Ocean Classic Bracelet.

It's the most versitile watch in my collection, with it's striking appearance for a Tux or casual wear, while remaining ultra elegant!

I purchased this piece to commemorate all the BS I've put up with for 50 years, however the biggest reason is to have something to hand down to a family member! I might be the first to do so.

2. Hamilton Khaki QNE Aviation 44mm.

I obtained this classy, yet understated timepiece in a trade right here on WUS - Thx @Bruiser! I like to rock this piece when I'm out and about dressed very causually...maybe cargo shorts and a T-shirt.

3. Invicta Bijoux Lupah 44mm.

This is the watch that started it all for me (bling in mind) and while this brand has a bad rap (for good reason), this watch will be hard to find since it was crafted when Invicta didn't cut any corners. Same Rhonda quartz as a Tag Big Date (Sold that Tag within a week!)

4. Movado Series 800 40mm.

This watch is perfect for the times where I want to upscale my dress without too much bling. The bracelet is also outstanding and I love the hour markers!

Every watch has a story...


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

I've trimmed down quite a bit, down to four that cover most of the bases. I'd like to say this is going to be the rotation for a while. From left to right:
Omega Aqua Terra Blue Quartz 2517.80
Oak & Oscar Sandford 
Oris Divers 65 40mm
Hamilton Intra-matic 38mm


----------



## Strokes1251 (Dec 22, 2012)

I only have this for now but its going to be a keeper as I have always wanted one and I personally love the one I was able to get considering it looks like its the original Bracelet on it. But I will become a 3 watch guy in the next two years as I will get a Grand Seiko next year and the year after that Ill add a Rolex but Im debating between a Daytona or a GMT. Edit: oh yea and JLC of some sorts


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## WhoDeySay (Feb 8, 2017)

The 1960's Longines Admiral on the far right (inherited from a family member) and the Seiko SNK809 on the far left were the gateway drugs into this madness. I wear the Hamilton Khaki Auto 38 mm and the Seiko Alpinist the far majority of the time. The SKX007 wears a little large for my female 6.6 inch wrist, but I had to have a classic diver for my small collection.


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Here's where I'm at:

EDIT: The Ball watch is on its way to a new home...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

The key players.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

I just realized today that all my watches have movements from different manufacturers. The Oris and Omega have in house (or at least in hous branded) movements, the Hamilton has an ETA, the O&O has a Soprod, and my fifth, another Hamilton, is on the way with a Valjoux 7733. Now I feel like I can't buy any more watches unless they continue the trend. That might be a good thing.



atdegs said:


> I've trimmed down quite a bit, down to four that cover most of the bases. I'd like to say this is going to be the rotation for a while. From left to right:
> Omega Aqua Terra Blue Quartz 2517.80
> Oak & Oscar Sandford
> Oris Divers 65 40mm
> ...


----------



## dawalsh13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Really want to add JLC Reverso to my collection and get some more straps. Maybe sell that Oris because I hardly wear it anymore.


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

Further evolution:


----------



## escobar144 (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## JohnGaltJD (Sep 21, 2017)

My small two watch collection! Would love to add a mid/late 80s GMT Master II or Explorer at some point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stockegsix (Feb 27, 2013)

For now:


----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

thinking of a blue dial next...


----------



## EightEyes (Jul 2, 2015)

Berty234 said:


> Further evolution:
> 
> View attachment 12706801


Great collection! I recognize the other three, but what is the watch second from the left?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

EightEyes said:


> Great collection! I recognize the other three, but what is the watch second from the left?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


That's a Muhle Glashutte Terrasport II


----------



## EightEyes (Jul 2, 2015)

Berty234 said:


> That's a Muhle Glashutte Terrasport II


Thanks! I have some Googling to do...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jules93 (Nov 30, 2017)

Heres mine for my first post.

Hard to take off the skx013 when it fits so right!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

EightEyes said:


> Thanks! I have some Googling to do...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


You're welcome. This one is the Lufthansa edition. The normal one has a red tip on the second hand and dots at the triangle.


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

mrroey said:


> View attachment 12498313


Very nice collection, but where do I get that box?


----------



## ExoticLifestyle (Sep 9, 2017)

I agree with you sir!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

It grew, by one. Standing firm at five though. Definitely. Only broke four because it was extenuating circumstances. I love vintage watches, and somebody contacted me selling one. It's not like I could say no. That would be rude.

New lineup (L to R):
Omega Aqua Terra Quartz
Hamilton Chrono-diver
Oris Divers 65
Oak & Oscar Sandford
Hamilton Intra-matic


----------



## rarewrist (Sep 18, 2016)

dmc69 said:


> Hello. First post here. Does seven count as a small collection (the Rado on the bottom right will be gifted to my mom)?
> 
> View attachment 12542975


Simple awesome, nice collection


----------



## Herman65 (Nov 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phsan007 (Nov 7, 2017)

My very humble collection:
Invicta grand diver (the watch that put me inside the horology world). 
Hamilton khaki pilot. 
Citizen BN0151-09L.
Glycine combat sub. 
Vostok komandirskie.

I indeed need an affordable dress watch for 2018. 
The candidates are tissot visodate, hamilton intra-matic or seiko cocktail time.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## dan86 (Jul 12, 2017)

phsan007 said:


> View attachment 12711517
> 
> 
> My very humble collection:
> ...


Also consider the frederique constant for a decently priced dress watch

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

This has been one of my favorite threads on WUS. I look at it often for inspiration to consolidate. Along my watch journey, I realized that I love no date watches. I thought it would be cool to have a core collection of no date mechanicals. As of today, my small collection of no date mechanicals is complete!


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

scooby said:


> This has been one of my favorite threads on WUS. I look at it often for inspiration to consolidate. Along my watch journey, I realized that I love no date watches. I thought it would be cool to have a core collection of no date mechanicals. As of today, my small collection of no date mechanicals is complete!
> 
> View attachment 12712913


Nicely done but a no date diver is sorely missing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

Soh1982 said:


> Nicely done but a no date diver is sorely missing!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had the ND Sub-C, twice. I sold my last one to a friend this month and decided to replace it with the Explorer. I love the sub, but I have a ton of divers and it wasn't getting the wrist time.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

scooby said:


> Had the ND Sub-C, twice. I sold my last one to a friend this month and decided to replace it with the Explorer. I love the sub, but I have a ton of divers and it wasn't getting the wrist time.


Hmm, can't fault you for that. Explorer 1 is my favorite Rolex. Diver or no diver, it's a very well balanced no date collection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

Soh1982 said:


> Hmm, can't fault you for that. Explorer 1 is my favorite Rolex. Diver or no diver, it's a very well balanced no date collection.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know I have redundancy with the 2 Speedys, but it is by far my favorite watch of all time. I've thought about parting with the Sapphire sandwich and replacing it with something different, but it's different enough with that awesome caseback and sapphire top. I feel like it's a dressier version of the Speedmaster. Who knows, maybe a no date sub will take its place someday. I had the Tudor Black Bay too. Loved that dial, but just a tad big for my tastes.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

scooby said:


> I know I have redundancy with the 2 Speedys, but it is by far my favorite watch of all time. I've thought about parting with the Sapphire sandwich and replacing it with something different, but it's different enough with that awesome caseback and sapphire top. I feel like it's a dressier version of the Speedmaster. Who knows, maybe a no date sub will take its place someday. I had the Tudor Black Bay too. Loved that dial, but just a tad big for my tastes.


When and if you replace one of the speedy with a ND diver, do post a pic. That would definitely be a site to behold.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpaler (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

scooby said:


> This has been one of my favorite threads on WUS. I look at it often for inspiration to consolidate. Along my watch journey, I realized that I love no date watches. I thought it would be cool to have a core collection of no date mechanicals. As of today, my small collection of no date mechanicals is complete!
> 
> View attachment 12712913


Consolidate? You have 2 speedmasters.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

ebtromba said:


> Consolidate? You have 2 speedmasters.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Touché, but they are so very different I'm known to have multiple variants of my favorite watches. My reference to consolidation was in regards to the rest of my collection not seen in that photo. I said "inspiration", but haven't done so thus far. If I could consolidate to those 5 that would be a huge victory for me. Unfortunately, there are about 40 more not shown in that picture:-d


----------



## McPGA (Sep 4, 2012)

These were the core:








Very recent addition:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

This is an awesome thread, I'll be watching this closely. Here are my 4:


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

TJ Boogie said:


> This is an awesome thread, I'll be watching this closely. Here are my 4:
> 
> View attachment 12719031


Thats a perfect setup right there:-!


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

scooby said:


> Thats a perfect setup right there:-!


Thanks Scooby!!


----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

TJ Boogie said:


> This is an awesome thread, I'll be watching this closely. Here are my 4:
> 
> View attachment 12719031


nice variety!


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

zimv20ca said:


> nice variety!


Thank you good sir!


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Great collection! Wear them well.



TJ Boogie said:


> This is an awesome thread, I'll be watching this closely. Here are my 4:
> 
> View attachment 12719031


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

TagTime said:


> Great collection! Wear them well.


Thank you TagTime, and all the best to you!


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

Since my last post, I replaced the Rolex Datejust II with the Seiko 62MAS reissue in August. Lately, I have been thinking about selling the JLC and Seiko to fund a Saxonia/1815/Calatrava, but that can wait as I still have to save up anyway. Then I saw the Longines 1945 Heritage - what a great watch for the price.









So as it stands now: The JLC is my main work watch in the office. The Speedmaster (105.012) is my main weekend watch. The Longines and Seiko are almost like back-ups, sometimes to be used in the office and weekend respectively - they also form a two watch travel kit (perfect for any situation). The G-Shock is for the gym and hiking.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

My collection is back down to five.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Got a few more I just don't wear so this is pretty much the state of my collection. Recently sold my po8500 and got a Seiko MM300 on the chopping block due to its size. 
I travel quite a bit so I have become a bit of a gmt freak.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

TJ Boogie said:


> This is an awesome thread, I'll be watching this closely. Here are my 4:
> 
> View attachment 12719031


Very nice four-piece collection! I plan to add the Montblanc and Speedy down the road, to go along with my Tudor BBB as well!


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

heirmyles said:


> Very nice four-piece collection! I plan to add the Montblanc and Speedy down the road, to go along with my Tudor BBB as well!


Thank you! I find both extremely comfortable, there's something endearing about winding them.


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

Current, but 2 or 3 of them change often 









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisMia (Aug 14, 2016)

Loving this thread - some awesome small collections in here!


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

kepa said:


> Since my last post, I replaced the Rolex Datejust II with the Seiko 62MAS reissue in August. Lately, I have been thinking about selling the JLC and Seiko to fund a Saxonia/1815/Calatrava, but that can wait as I still have to save up anyway. Then I saw the Longines 1945 Heritage - what a great watch for the price.
> 
> View attachment 12721811
> 
> ...


Youre right, that Longines is awesome! I hadn't seen that one before. What a classy piece! Love your collection.


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

Duplicate post:roll:


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

scooby said:


> Youre right, that Longines is awesome! I hadn't seen that one before. What a classy piece! Love your collection.


Thanks. I had been eagerly waiting to see the Longines in person since it was announced at Baselworld in March. I think it is an awesome retro inspired piece that is very well built, with enough intricate details whilst retaining a simple look, to justify its price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Stockegsix said:


> For now:
> 
> View attachment 12707391


Ah that vintage blue snowflake is one of my grails! Nicely done. How's your experience with it? Is that all original?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Not many changes I will make now. 
GO, IWC, Omega, Ball and Longines are probably not leaving. Looking to switch Nomos club auto with handwind club datum as I lack a handwind. Looking to get 40mm version of this GS as I feel this is a tad small at 37mm for my wrist. Citizen is the cheap travel watch but I will probably swap it with Rolex GMT II at some point and that would be it.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## escobar144 (Nov 8, 2017)

i know i already posted, but did another photo shoot lol


----------



## dawalsh13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Sold my Datejust then bought Cartier Tank Americaine. My wife said it's too small for my wrist, but I like it or at least I like looking at it. I plan to replace a Sub with a Royal Oak 36mm or 37mm and be super happy for awhile.


----------



## dawalsh13 (Mar 29, 2017)

View attachment 12751567


Sold my Datejust then bought Cartier Tank Americaine. My wife said it's too small for my wrist, but I like it or at least I like looking at it. I plan to replace a Sub with a Royal Oak 36mm or 37mm and be super happy for awhile.


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Replace that Cartier with a JLC Reverso Grande Taille, and you're done. b-)



dawalsh13 said:


> View attachment 12751567
> 
> 
> Sold my Datejust then bought Cartier Tank Americaine. *My wife said it's too small for my wrist, but I like it or at least I like looking at it. *I plan to replace a Sub with a Royal Oak 36mm or 37mm and be super happy for awhile.


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

A part of my every day wearing collection. 
Alpina Seastrong, Seiko SPB051 (new), Oris 65 Topper Limited Edition, Rolex Submariner.

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

Fantasio said:


> Replace that Cartier with a JLC Reverso Grande Taille, and you're done. b-)


Prefer the Cartier Americaine myself.. .

I am biased however as I also have one.

It's only competition in my view is from a Tank LC .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dawalsh13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Fantasio said:


> Replace that Cartier with a JLC Reverso Grande Taille, and you're done. b-)


I considered a Reverso as well, but I like Cartier more. My grail watch is Cartier Cintrée so this will do for now.


----------



## njegos (Dec 7, 2013)

diver, vintage, chrono.


----------



## dan86 (Jul 12, 2017)

njegos said:


> diver, vintage, chrono.


Details of the seiko pls

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

A chrono, a diver, a dress, and a G


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

My core group:

Rolex GMT Master II 16710
Omega Speedmaster 3570.50
Sinn EZM 3


----------



## fishoop (Jun 23, 2012)

Updated going into 2018. The Minimatik and Bulova belong to the wife.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

fishoop said:


> Updated going into 2018. The Minimatik and Bulova belong to the wife.


Nice collection, and nice strap choices. Is the strap on the Minimarik Stock Nomos?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

My core group:










Diver - Oris Divers 65 Deauville









You would think that the odd color blue and yellow would palette limit, but it is versatile. Not sure which is a better Boardroom to Boardwalk piece, this or the next core piece:

Sport - Omega AT 2503.33 (39.5mm version)









The piece that demonstrated to me that size matters. Dresses down or up. When its on bracelet, it is rugged. This watch will not leave my collection till I pass it on to one of my niece or nephews.

Dress - Vapaus Veli









One of my favorite KS finds. Although simple and conservative, it looks amazing when the light hits it. I have several sunburst dials, but this has the richest glow. I love the look when it is half exposed under the cuff.

Tool - Hamilton Intra-Matic '68









This has some serious wrist presence and is the largest in my entire collection. It is in my core because I love it's distinctive dial. The off White reminds me of a malted vanilla shake. The subdials are a tad larger than most chronos out there. This is arguably Hamilton's highest finish quality product.

In March I am acquiring this as my GMT. It's in the Philippines right now and is being hand delivered. I am pumped.










What do direction do you think I should go next? Hopefully it's cool to ask here in this thread. If not, I can post this later on it's own.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

In March I am acquiring this as my GMT. It's in the Philippines right now and is being hand delivered. I am pumped.










What direction do you think I should go next? Hopefully it's cool to ask here in this thread. If not, I can post this later on it's own.[/QUOTE]

Love the gmt in white pretty unusual out there
I had the black one and the only thing that bugged me a little was the diameter to height ratio.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

jmanlay said:


> Love the gmt in white pretty unusual out there
> I had the black one and the only thing that bugged me a little was the diameter to height ratio.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no! I wondered at 14mm tall if it was a bit top heavy. How did it wear and how big is your wrist do you mind me asking?


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

Enjoying this group!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Brey17 said:


> Oh no! I wondered at 14mm tall if it was a bit top heavy. How did it wear and how big is your wrist do you mind me asking?


It wore fine but a bit wobbly because of its height.. I have a not so large wrist at 6.5 inches. Second part that bugged me is that they use the smallest screws on the universe to size the bracelet. Apart from that a superb watch, finish is excellent and accuracy was spot on. For the price kind of hard to beat.
I switched to this one though and the height is just spot on.....BUT more pricey










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishoop (Jun 23, 2012)

Gazza74 said:


> Nice collection, and nice strap choices. Is the strap on the Minimarik Stock Nomos?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! That is a stock Nomos strap.


----------



## RED FIVE (Dec 1, 2017)

Still growing....


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

fishoop said:


> Thanks! That is a stock Nomos strap.


Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rcs1113 (Jun 25, 2014)

Latest state of the collection. Since last time I sold my sarb033 due to it not working and added a speedy.

I really enjoy the speedy but it isn't much of a daily wearer for me. I'm thinking of flipping the seiko navigator and getting something that I can alternate with the seamaster. I have my eyes on a mido baroncelli heritage in white and a nomos club 36. Any other suggestions that can fill the dressy/semi-dressy void?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

Rcs1113 said:


> I'm thinking of flipping the seiko navigator and getting something that I can alternate with the seamaster. I have my eyes on a mido baroncelli heritage in white and a nomos club 36. Any other suggestions that can fill the dressy/semi-dressy void?


Nomos Club or a GS would be good. Maybe a Black Bay 36 or a Stowa Flieger.

I'd recommend the Aqua Terra but that would be a lot of Omegas. I have the AT, Speedy and SMP in a 4 watch collection and the SMP is getting the boot because it's too similar to the others.

Small collections are more difficult to curate, IMO.


----------



## Rcs1113 (Jun 25, 2014)

SaoDavi said:


> Nomos Club or a GS would be good. Maybe a Black Bay 36 or a Stowa Flieger.
> 
> I'd recommend the Aqua Terra but that would be a lot of Omegas. I have the AT, Speedy and SMP in a 4 watch collection and the SMP is getting the boot because it's too similar to the others.
> 
> Small collections are more difficult to curate, IMO.


Thanks for the feedback.

Agreed, it's tough to maintain a balanced 4 watch collection especially when one is sentimental. I think a datejust is on the horizon in the next 12 months so I feel like a nomos covers a few bases without going overboard.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njegos (Dec 7, 2013)

dan86 said:


> Details of the seiko pls


1979 vintage seiko with a 6309 movement. blue lacquered dial.


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Updating my previous post. Very happy with this.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rcs1113 (Jun 25, 2014)

jfwund said:


> Updating my previous post. Very happy with this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice collection! Which do you find yourself wearing the least / most?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Has not changed since October 2017.


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Rcs1113 said:


> Nice collection! Which do you find yourself wearing the least / most?


Thanks! I definitely wear the Seiko the least - it's more of a "fun" watch. The Nomos is new, so it's hard to say which watch gets the most time of the 3, as I haven't established a rotation yet. I probably wore the Damasko the most, though not that much more than the Tudor. I'm not sure what the addition of the Nomos will do to that pattern...

Cheers!


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Then there were four:


----------



## D.Brown (Oct 10, 2017)

Here's my small collection.


----------



## dnshira18 (Jan 19, 2018)

Now my ex collection, Breitling and Tissot got stolen when the house got burgled. (unfortunately the two sentimental pieces) 
But there is now a Squale Batman in the collection, so only need to find a dress watch.


----------



## DantonIzzo (Mar 11, 2016)

Mchu004 said:


> Updated SOTC
> 
> View attachment 11419242


This is one of the most balanced and thought out collection I've seen! Well done!


----------



## bryan6795 (Jul 28, 2015)

Off to a good start this year. Finally downsized my collection to a solid three survivors...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hrasco185 (Jan 30, 2010)

OP 36 Blue
BB 36
Link 36
Ronde Solo 36

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

My humble collection of one. I’m undecided which direction I want to take for my collection those I’m considering are 

Sinn 556 grey dial 
Sinn 103
Blue Tudor pelagos 
Polar explorer 16570

Out of the 4 above I will only be purchasing one if I go for the Tudor or Rolex or both 556 and 103 if I choose the Sinn route.


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

hrasco185 said:


> OP 36 Blue
> BB 36
> Link 36
> Ronde Solo 36
> ...


Out of interest what size is your wrist. I love the BB. I've strongly considered the BB41 in the past however the black dial spot for my collection has been filled in the form of the MM300


----------



## irish0625 (Mar 10, 2013)

Tricky73 said:


> My humble collection of one. I'm undecided which direction I want to take for my collection those I'm considering are
> 
> Sinn 556 grey dial
> Sinn 103
> ...


How are you liking this watch?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hrasco185 (Jan 30, 2010)

Tricky73 said:


> Out of interest what size is your wrist. I love the BB. I've strongly considered the BB41 in the past however the black dial spot for my collection has been filled in the form of the MM300


About 6.25"

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

irish0625 said:


> How are you liking this watch?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I think it's fantastic, my wrist is 7 inches and for me it fits perfect. I paid just below £1175 for it which I believe is a good deal of watch for the money.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

hrasco185 said:


> OP 36 Blue
> BB 36
> Link 36
> Ronde Solo 36
> ...


Wow! 36mm collection. Amazing.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## escobar144 (Nov 8, 2017)

post still going strong!


----------



## Seidinho (Jan 13, 2018)

Mchu004 said:


> Updated SOTC
> 
> View attachment 11419242


Congrats on this collection. Exactly what I would do if i could afford it. Excellent and balanced !


----------



## NickX. (Jan 19, 2018)

Hi there...not exactly a collection&#8230;there are a few more, but those are the watches I'm wearing, 
so from left to right...









Cogito classic 
A connected watch with extra battery (life span 6-12 m) for the Bluetooth functions, easy to change, japan movement, waterproof 100m, 
45 mm diameter, with a Hirsh canvas strap. it has served me well for 3 y now...

Seiko Military Chronograph SNDA57P1
A nice military (issued if I'm not mistaken) watch from Seiko (has enough coverage here, I believe), 44mm, 100m, 1/20 sec chronograph, 
2 1/2 years now on rotation, works just fine, with nappa handmade leather strap...

Timex Expedition Field Chronograph T49938
A well-made budget pilot chronograph (love the military/pilot designs) , 44mm, 100m, backlit...
bought over a year now, on a suede light brown custom leather strap

Longines Legend Diver 10y anniversary
Recently acquired, after a long-long courtship...it has an over 90p thread here...42mm, 300m, automatic L633 (modified ETA) 
not much to say except I'm in love with this one...

SEIKO 5 Sports SNZD49J1 
A beautiful 5er, japan model , gun metal black, sporty bracelet, 100m, see-through back plate, 6 y now, 
a reliable automatic, goes well with suits also...

Citizen Eco Drive Perpetual Calendar BL8000-54L 
The oldest one, bought as a reliable two time zones (11y now) as a business mostly watch at the time...eco drive, 43mm, 100m, 
with a plain vintage brown handmade leather strap, only needed a restart last year...
that's all folks, thanks for watching&#8230;


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

A little update. I just swapped out my Speedmaster Sapphire Sandwich and replaced it with an OP 39 in Rhodium. I just love the OP case and bracelet design. This is now my core collection of robust, all arounder, no bezel, no date, mechanical watches.


----------



## Tonhao (Dec 23, 2017)

My three watch collection as a sort of debut post, hello forum!

Business: Seiko Presage SARX055
I like things that you can only read up close: oxford, tweed, grenadine. And this snowflake dial.

Leisure: Laco Valencia 42mm 
It says "watch" on the dial. Very readable. Entire face glows in the dark.

"It's Strictly Business": Glycine Airman DC-4
Would have really helped back in Army Aviation. Not that you need a 24-hour dial and two time zones to shovel snow.


----------



## Caso (Jan 5, 2009)

Here's my second family.

Oris 65, Junghans Max Bill, Tag F1, Nomos Tangente 38, and Seiko Samurai.

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Brewddha (Jan 24, 2012)

scooby said:


> A little update. I just swapped out my Speedmaster Sapphire Sandwich and replaced it with an OP 39 in Rhodium. I just love the OP case and bracelet design. This is now my core collection of robust, all around, GADA, no bezel, no date mechanical watches.
> 
> View attachment 12829019
> 
> View attachment 12829023


That's a lovely, focused collection. Several pieces in there that are on my "maybe someday" list. How do you compare the OP 36 to the 39? I've contemplated a 116000 off and on in my collection, but I haven't tried one on yet. Having seen it on a friend's wrist, the size seemed fine, though I wasn't sure about a 36mm watch at first. Love the OP39 as well, just need to go try them both. Still, I'm curious to hear what you think as someone who owns both.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brewddha (Jan 24, 2012)

Well... My collection grew by one since I last posted, through no fault of my own. Was gifted a watch in December. Very appreciative of the gift, as it's a great watch that I wouldn't have bought for myself but like all the same, but as a WIS who worked to curate and edit a collection, it definitely wasn't part of the plan. I'm not quite ready to say this has thrown the whole collection out of whack or anything silly like that, but now I'm at one more than I'm comfortable with, maybe two.

I think somewhere in the 4-5 range is probably ideal for me, as I can just barely wear that many regularly and feel like they all get time (I hate seeing watches sit idle for long spans). First world problems, I know, but I'm faced with the conundrum of what move to make next, probably resulting in a consolidation.

Lots of tool watches in there, and one dress watch that never gets worn. Definitely going to be some changes eventually, just not sure what yet. At any rate, here's the latest not-quite-small SOTC. 









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

Brewddha said:


> That's a lovely, focused collection. Several pieces in there that are on my "maybe someday" list. How do you compare the OP 36 to the 39? I've contemplated a 116000 off and on in my collection, but I haven't tried one on yet. Having seen it on a friend's wrist, the size seemed fine, though I wasn't sure about a 36mm watch at first. Love the OP39 as well, just need to go try them both. Still, I'm curious to hear what you think as someone who owns both.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks Brewdda. I'm not sure what size wrist you have so size is very subjective. I have a 7 inch wrist and normally 38-40mm is my sweet spot, but I'm very comfortable wearing 36mm watches as well. The 36mm wears bigger than a traditional 36mm imo. I've had the 36mm Explorer and many others. I feel like this 36mm OP definitely wears a tad bigger, more like a 37-38. I think it looks fantastic. The 39 is great as well and I feel like it wears more like a traditional 40. They are both extremely comfortable, low profile, and well balanced. They feel like smooth river rocks on the wrist.

The 36mm could be a daily wear, but after getting the 39mm I think the 36 will be a dressier watch for me. If I could just have 1 for an everyday wear piece, it would be the 39. It's just so perfect from a dimensions and design standpoint. I think the other thing is dial color and design. They are both a little different so not sure if one appeals to you more than the other.


----------



## Brewddha (Jan 24, 2012)

scooby said:


> Thanks Brewdda. I'm not sure what size wrist you have so size is very subjective. I have a 7 inch wrist and normally 38-40mm is my sweet spot, but I'm very comfortable wearing 36mm watches as well. The 36mm wears bigger than a traditional 36mm imo. I've had the 36mm Explorer and many others. I feel like this 36mm OP definitely wears a tad bigger, more like a 37-38. I think it looks fantastic. The 39 is great as well and I feel like it wears more like a traditional 40. They are both extremely comfortable, low profile, and well balanced. They feel like smooth river rocks on the wrist.
> 
> The 36mm could be a daily wear, but after getting the 39mm I think the 36 will be a dressier watch for me. If I could just have 1 for an everyday wear piece, it would be the 39. It's just so perfect from a dimensions and design standpoint. I think the other thing is dial color and design. They are both a little different so not sure if one appeals to you more than the other.
> ...


Thanks for those insights, much appreciated. My wrist is 7" as well, so your feedback is all the more relevant. Both are great looking pieces, and in seeing them sort of side-by-side, I noticed that the OP39 almost looks sleeker in a way due to the added length vs height. Both are beautiful, though. I like that the OP36 has more lumed indices, but that's certainly not a deal-breaker for me.

I'm leaning toward adding a GADA to the collection in place of 2-3 of the pieces in there today. Planning to make the trek to my favorite AD sometime in 2018 to try some watches on, and to be honest, all the watches in your box are somewhere on the list. Love your Railmaster - I would probably lean toward an AT 2500 for a single GADA piece from Omega's past, but have always loved those Railmasters. I've tried the Moonwatch on a couple of times and ended up with its little brother in the end, but still come back to it once in a while. And the OPs, of course. Love the Explorer, but have always felt like if I had to choose between them, I would probably end up with the dressier OP over the more tool-ish Explorer in the end.

Anyway, again, lovely collection of the GADA "greatest hits".  Thanks for the feedback on the OPs, helpful to get some real-world insights.

Cheers,
B


----------



## Brewddha (Jan 24, 2012)

Oops - double-post.


----------



## Johnlee1 (Mar 12, 2017)

Phew, OK think I'm done for awhile. Can go back to living my life like I did pre-watch obsession, haha.

I know some collections are less about checking boxes, but I do feel like I needed each watch to do a specific thing, and have enough wrist time for me to care. I don't think I have the "collectors' gene" (nor the resources) to have a lot of similar watches around, hence having a small collection makes sense to me. I'll probably put a black leather strap on the Seiko 66 and have it be a dedicated dress watch. Next step, logging out of WUS lol.


----------



## Banko (Oct 6, 2010)

Two updates since last time. 
Sub replaced with my previous Tudor BB. I bought it when my first son was born, so ended feeling guilty for selling it. Will maybe add a Sub again at a later point. But it will be an addition and not a replacement.

Furthermore I added the MB UT. Really like the simple clean dial. I may still add a JLC MUT Moon down the line, but for now I have my "dress duty" watch covered.

Considering swapping the Explorer for a Sub or GMT II Pepsi. But think I will regret it as the Explorer is a highly versatile watch that works really well for my office work, and the Sub or GMT would not work as well. But I would still have the Speedy and MB which could cover that.


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

DantonIzzo said:


> This is one of the most balanced and thought out collection I've seen! Well done!


Thanks!

Made an addition and a change over the last year, so I'll have to take a new photo when I'm reunited with my collection, as I'm on the road right now.


----------



## DRAGUI99 (Jan 23, 2012)

ramonesf2 said:


> Finally consolidated my core collection down to 3.


Perfect trio !


----------



## PJitz (Feb 14, 2016)

Johnlee1 said:


> Phew, OK think I'm done for awhile. Can go back to living my life like I did pre-watch obsession, haha.
> 
> I know some collections are less about checking boxes, but I do feel like I needed each watch to do a specific thing, and have enough wrist time for me to care. I don't think I have the "collectors' gene" (nor the resources) to have a lot of similar watches around, hence having a small collection makes sense to me. I'll probably put a black leather strap on the Seiko 66 and have it be a dedicated dress watch. Next step, logging out of WUS lol.


Damn that GS is nice. That would be a prime candidate for a superb one-watch collection.


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

Banko said:


> Two updates since last time.
> Sub replaced with my previous Tudor BB. I bought it when my first son was born, so ended feeling guilty for selling it. Will maybe add a Sub again at a later point. But it will be an addition and not a replacement.
> 
> Furthermore I added the MB UT. Really like the simple clean dial. I may still add a JLC MUT Moon down the line, but for now I have my "dress duty" watch covered.
> ...


Love your collection! Literally the exact four watches I am working towards (expect I'd like the 214270 eventually). I only have the Tudor BBB at the moment, but am looking at adding the Speedy and MB this year.


----------



## mark_engelbrecht (Jul 17, 2016)

This is a cool thread - some great collections (and ideas here)


----------



## mark_engelbrecht (Jul 17, 2016)

Apologies for the crappy pic - my collection


----------



## Johnlee1 (Mar 12, 2017)

PJitz said:


> Damn that GS is nice. That would be a prime candidate for a superb one-watch collection.


Thanks! It's an SBGR053--37mm, 4hz. That was exactly my intention when I got it (the lower bph for less wear over time as opposed to a Hi-Beat). I can't say enough nice things about it...the dial is like a pool of ink, you can cut yourself on the finishing, and mine is +1 sec/day.

If I'm being completely real, I wear it like 90% of the time. If I were to pare everything down, I'd just do the GS and the (a) G-Shock.

I have an old Seiko 5 that I wore for like 10 years before I "got into" watches. It's beat to hell, but I absolutely love that thing. It has a Proustian madeleine quality to it where it reminds me of all the experiences that I had while wearing it. Like I said, I'm not sure that I'm a "collector" of watches per sae, and I'm envious of my time as a "one watch" person.

I know they're just things at the end of the day, but there is something undeniably poetic about a watch that accompanies you every day. My favorite watches are the beat up ones where people are like "I/my so-and-so wore this watch every day for 30 years straight."


----------



## Watcher1988 (May 10, 2017)

Simple but perfect in my opinion. Thinking of exchanging the Omega Seamaster to a JLC Reverso.
What do you guys think?


----------



## JanW (Mar 5, 2015)

Updated my small collection


----------



## Adam_Micheal (Jul 5, 2016)

bryan6795 said:


> Off to a good start this year. Finally downsized my collection to a solid three survivors...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A very solid 3 indeed, you could easily pick a watch for any occasion from these 3


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

JanW said:


> Updated my small collection
> 
> View attachment 12853699
> 
> ...


This is a cool collection, both in terms of balance and variety. I can imagine the logic behind each purchase. Could do with a time only on a leather strap though ;-)


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

Watcher1988 said:


> View attachment 12851845
> 
> 
> Simple but perfect in my opinion. Thinking of exchanging the Omega Seamaster to a JLC Reverso.
> What do you guys think?


Which Reverso? 
I see some duplication/backups to each Rolex. Is that intentional? Sub-Seamaster, Explorer-Alpinist, and Datejust-(whichever seiko in the back). If you are the type not to take the Sub or Seamaster to the beach, then it makes sense to replace the latter with something like the SKX007, and get a Reverso for variety.


----------



## oztech (Apr 30, 2015)

Watcher1988 said:


> View attachment 12851845
> 
> 
> Simple but perfect in my opinion. Thinking of exchanging the Omega Seamaster to a JLC Reverso.
> What do you guys think?


That is a well rounded collection all thats missing is a chrono unless you don't care for them in that case I would trade the Omega and the
Seiko's for a GS Snowflake.


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

My small Breitling HAQ Collection:


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)

IMO I would exchange the black Seiko for JLC Reverso - too similar to the Rolex DateJust. The Omega has some great vintage inspired flair and is a nice counter point to the modern sub.



Watcher1988 said:


> View attachment 12851845
> 
> 
> Simple but perfect in my opinion. Thinking of exchanging the Omega Seamaster to a JLC Reverso.
> What do you guys think?


----------



## jmorski (Dec 20, 2017)

Johnlee1 said:


> I have an old Seiko 5 that I wore for like 10 years before I "got into" watches. It's beat to hell, but I absolutely love that thing. It has a Proustian madeleine quality to it where it reminds me of all the experiences that I had while wearing it. Like I said, I'm not sure that I'm a "collector" of watches per sae, and I'm envious of my time as a "one watch" person.
> 
> I know they're just things at the end of the day, but there is something undeniably poetic about a watch that accompanies you every day. My favorite watches are the beat up ones where people are like "I/my so-and-so wore this watch every day for 30 years straight."


Thanks for your eloquent description of why we love these little wrist machines!


----------



## bwedlund (Dec 30, 2015)

Here is an updated picture of mine. It is the smallest collection I have had in a couple of years. I had hung at about 6 watches and recently sold a few. The SMPc arrived today, and I was planning to sell the Christopher Ward and end at a three watch collection. After seeing them all together, I am wondering if it might be good as it is.


----------



## jmorski (Dec 20, 2017)

My small collection... obviously "value-oriented" at this point. 1999 Sector 550 quartz: an engagement present from my wife, worn on my wedding day and of great sentimental value. I wanted a dressy diver-ish steel watch, but wasn't a true watch nerd at this point. Seiko SKX007: saw this and loved the dial/case, idea of a mechanical watch...WIS research and nerdery began! My wife indulged me for Father's Day 2016. Hamilton Khaki Field auto 38mm: I liked the aesthetics and link to America, plus the display caseback. Xmas 2017 indulgence. Journey complete for now.... (Ironman beater not in photo.)


----------



## JanW (Mar 5, 2015)

kepa said:


> This is a cool collection, both in terms of balance and variety. I can imagine the logic behind each purchase. Could do with a time only on a leather strap though ;-)


I know I should have one on a leather strap intellectually. But like so many here I suffer from a small case of obsessive compulsion and they all *_have_* to be on steel bracelets. In the case of some (like the GS), I already have the OEM deployant on hand. So there might be the day when they might all get the leather treatment ;-)


----------



## Stanul (Feb 15, 2014)

My small collection after consolidation:
GS Snowflake
Omega PO XL 2500
Tudor North Flag
Citizen Calibre 2100


----------



## alberto.b (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Stanul (Feb 15, 2014)

Nice Tissot...



alberto.b said:


> View attachment 12862387
> View attachment 12862389
> View attachment 12862391
> View attachment 12862393


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Stanul said:


> My small collection after consolidation:
> GS Snowflake
> Omega PO XL 2500
> Tudor North Flag
> ...


I like that a majority of your automatics include a power reserve indicator. Cool collection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Newbie here....as far as small collections are concerned. Been working on downsizing for a long while. Just sold a GS HiBeat that was #5 due to lack of wrist time. Loved that watch but cant keep them all and especially not to just sit on a shelf. Here are the remaining 4. More updates later in the coming week.

Yes it is hard to see what they all are. The first one is a blue dial Monta Triumph....which is probably the only one you cant guess.










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Newbie here....as far as small collections are concerned. Been working on downsizing for a long while. Just sold a GS HiBeat that was #5 due to lack of wrist time. Loved that watch but cant keep them all and especially not to just sit on a shelf. Here are the remaining 4. More updates later in the coming week.
> 
> Yes it is hard to see what they all are. The first one is a blue dial Monta Triumph....which is probably the only one you cant guess.


Nice photo!


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

alberto.b said:


> View attachment 12862389


Indeed, nice Tissot, and looks to be in excellent condition. Reminds me of the Vulcain Centenary:








(pic not mine)


----------



## Watcher1988 (May 10, 2017)

Yes, as i have quit an active daily lifestyle and i don't want to mess up the luxury watches. The Sub and Explorer are tool watches indeed but i think that the current prices are making them less accessible for tool use.
So during the week i mostly wear the Seiko's or a Suunto Core Black. The luxury ones are for the weekend. 
I am a big fan of adventure time pieces. And after a bit of experience of owning a few i have noticed that my taste has changed over time. It will probably keep changing. But the 3 Rolexes have been attracting me for always cause Rolex is so timeless which can also feel a bit boring as well.

I have noticed i am more attracted to low profile watches meaning a size which is not over 40mm and 12 mm in thickness. And looking at the Omega its just not getting any wrist time lately because of its size. It has a diameter of 41 mm and case thickness of 15 mm. I love the watch on a nato strap but it only makes the watch more thick. I am just somehow so attracted to the Reverso. And in my opinion its one of the most iconic dress pieces with its own character. The Reverso i am looking at now is the new one that just came out. See picture down.

The dial is just stunning!!


----------



## Stockegsix (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Houston77 (Oct 25, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmorski (Dec 20, 2017)

Houston77 said:


>


Really nice three-watch collection! Which one gets the most wrist time?


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

Mchu004 said:


> Updated SOTC
> 
> View attachment 11419242


Latest SOTC. Swapped the Calibre 12 Monaco for the Calibre 11 version and added an IWC Mark XVIII. Imposing a strict "one in, one out" rule now. Whatever comes in _must _be better than what I'm replacing.


----------



## Houston77 (Oct 25, 2017)

jmorski said:


> Really nice three-watch collection! Which one gets the most wrist time?


Thank you! Probably the sub because it is the newest acquisition, but I like this collection because each watch gets worn at least a couple times a week.


----------



## fishoop (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice photo. Is that the FOIS?



Mchu004 said:


> Latest SOTC. Swapped the Calibre 12 Monaco for the Calibre 11 version and added an IWC Mark XVIII. Imposing a strict "one in, one out" rule now. Whatever comes in _must _be better than what I'm replacing.
> 
> View attachment 12868009


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

fishoop said:


> Nice photo. Is that the FOIS?


Thanks! Yep, that's the FOIS


----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

collection is done for a while. 1) the watch fund is exhausted, and 2) the spaces are all filled.
View attachment 12874389


(sorry for the shoddy photography)


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

Tudor BB bought back (follows the Sinn). My two regret sales now mitigated!


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

This is my favorite thread. Naturally there are so many different iterations of a Great Small Collection, it's really fun to see others' collections come together. How inspirational!


----------



## jmorski (Dec 20, 2017)

Berty234 said:


> Tudor BB bought back (follows the Sinn). My two regret sales now mitigated!


Very cool collection...would love to hear a quick explanation of each watch's role/rationale if you have the time!


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

jmorski said:


> Very cool collection...would love to hear a quick explanation of each watch's role/rationale if you have the time!


Feel free to PM and chat  I've probably bored everyone else with my collection already!


----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

Berty234 said:


> I've probably bored everyone else with my collection already!


nope, not bored here.


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)

This is what I've widdled down my collection to after a few years of flipping. I still scan the sale forum religiously but I'm getting better at resisting new purchases! 

I think one of the biggest lessons I've learnt was focusing on pieces that wear unobtrusively on the wrist. I struggled with some heavy or thick 42-45mm watches in my time and I'm glad that I've finally got it down to these four.


----------



## Shaunie_007 (Feb 5, 2012)

My current 2-watch collection. My Speedmaster has been an important watch in my collection for almost 5 years. I reluctantly sold my original Speedmaster about 2 years ago and my wife gifted this one last year as an anniversary/first father's day gift. My Montblanc 3273 is a new acquisition. I was looking for a chronograph with at least 100m WR, good lume, bracelet and overall build quality, and this thing pretty much hit the nail on the head as far as what I was looking for in a daily watch.


----------



## jmorski (Dec 20, 2017)

Berty234 said:


> Feel free to PM and chat  I've probably bored everyone else with my collection already!


Found your explanations in your three-watch thread!


----------



## jmorski (Dec 20, 2017)

Berty234 said:


> Feel free to PM and chat  I've probably bored everyone else with my collection already!


Found your explanations in your three-watch thread!


----------



## player67 (Mar 19, 2017)

Nice collections in here


----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

sorry i'm going to be a dork by posting the same collection again, but with a less terrible photo.


----------



## Blackwing530 (Sep 17, 2017)

Beautiful collections. It’s tough attempting to thin out the herd, but I know it would be well worth the effort. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

kplam said:


> This is what I've widdled down my collection to after a few years of flipping. I still scan the sale forum religiously but I'm getting better at resisting new purchases!
> 
> I think one of the biggest lessons I've learnt was focusing on pieces that wear unobtrusively on the wrist. I struggled with some heavy or thick 42-45mm watches in my time and I'm glad that I've finally got it down to these four.


Very nice! A collection worth keeping.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

kplam said:


> This is what I've widdled down my collection to after a few years of flipping. I still scan the sale forum religiously but I'm getting better at resisting new purchases!
> 
> I think one of the biggest lessons I've learnt was focusing on pieces that wear unobtrusively on the wrist. I struggled with some heavy or thick 42-45mm watches in my time and I'm glad that I've finally got it down to these four.


Lovely shot there


----------



## JanW (Mar 5, 2015)

kplam said:


> This is what I've widdled down my collection to after a few years of flipping. I still scan the sale forum religiously but I'm getting better at resisting new purchases!
> 
> I think one of the biggest lessons I've learnt was focusing on pieces that wear unobtrusively on the wrist. I struggled with some heavy or thick 42-45mm watches in my time and I'm glad that I've finally got it down to these four.


Seconded, I've had some 50+mm monsters in my time, and despite how I felt about them I could never use them as they looked riddiculous on the wrist and would never fit under shirt/jacket sleeves. I eventually had to let them go. Nowadays, my hard limit is 42mm, and even then, I find myself gravitating to the thinner ones, like my handwind Speedy. The thicker Damasko DC66 is reserved for when doing manual tasks and when wearing short sleeves.


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

zimv20ca said:


> sorry i'm going to be a dork by posting the same collection again, but with a less terrible photo.


Hey I'm curious do your Steinhart still get wrist time with the Explorer II being in your collection? I've been going back and forth on 2 different Steinhart models.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

jimiwilli said:


> Hey I'm curious do your Steinhart still get wrist time with the Explorer II being in your collection? I've been going back and forth on 2 different Steinhart models.


i've had the Rolex for a week, and tbh *nothing* has gotten wrist time since then but the Explorer II. once the novelty wears off (around 2024, i expect), i'll see where things stand.


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

zimv20ca said:


> i've had the Rolex for a week, and tbh *nothing* has gotten wrist time since then but the Explorer II. once the novelty wears off (around 2024, i expect), i'll see where things stand.


I'm in the same boat with mine 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

So technically I'm over the 5 mark, but I haven't decided if I'm going to flip both the Hamilton and the SevenFriday for one other watch. I really love them both, but time will tell. But anyway, my small collection minus my Apple Watch Series 3 and my vintage Tag Diver 1000 professional. Also had a little whisky and watch photo session with these  enjoy I'll probably use some of these in the "state of my collection" thread. Definitely a little photo heavy, all of these where shot on the iPhone X.










A little back story on my Favorites: IWC Chrono. My favorite. I wanted an IWC since I saw one in Top Gun when I was a kid, and I've seen them in a few movies. This was my true Grail. Purchased in amazing condition off a forum member. The pilot strap was done by N80 Leathers and is superb quality.









I just recently acquired this Monaco towards the end of the last year. This is significant as this was the first true expensive watch I've purchased new and from an AD. I had a hard time finding one used, and even Jomashop was sold out so I bit the bullet and moved some precious pieces of my collection to free up some funds. I've always been a fan of the Monaco line, and I forgot about it because they don't come up often. Watching the Kingsman second movie re-sparked that old itch lol.









This is the only watch I've ever owned twice. Love this, and I picked it up again in an uneven trade (I definitely lost on the deal) but for some reason I didn't care. I adore this watch, and although it's not my lost expensive, there is something about this reimagined 70s chrono that puts me in awe when I look at the time









I always wanted one, and found one on the forum for about 30% off retail. It's not a daily wearer but fits my casual out of work style. When I'm wearing a flat fitted baseball cap, and a black hooded sweatshirt, this is the only watch that fits the bill. And I love the look, despite some of the hate it receives.









This was my second Grail, and I did not want a reissued one. I wanted one in great Condition with a great history and I found this Gem in a Jewelry Store our in AZ last year. I love the MK II more than any other speedy. I will probably own the traditional one in the future, but this is one of the best values in the industry.









Last but not least, newest addition to the family is my Explorer II. serial dates it somewhere in the early 90s so I'm calling it vintage lol. Beautiful condition, and the Rolex that had me considering Rolex again. I went searching for This and saw that Goldberg had one. I actually was torn, as in my search I came across a new Explorer I, and pics don't do the watch justice. However, due about a $1.5k difference, I went with my initial love, Explorer II. I'm posting a pic of the Explorer I I tried on as well 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow, sweet collection you have. Nice diverse pieces. Every single day would be a great day, no matter what watch you wear.



jimiwilli said:


> So technically I'm over the 5 mark, but I haven't decided if I'm going to flip both the Hamilton and the SevenFriday for one other watch. I really love them both, but time will tell. But anyway, my small collection minus my Apple Watch Series 3 and my vintage Tag Diver 1000 professional. Also had a little whisky and watch photo session with these  enjoy I'll probably use some of these in the "state of my collection" thread. Definitely a little photo heavy, all of these where shot on the iPhone X.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

TagTime said:


> Wow, sweet collection you have. Nice diverse pieces. Every single day would be a great day, no matter what watch you wear.


Thank you!!!! It's taken quite a few years to get the collection to here. There is a huge downside, I don't have anything to flip except for maybe the Hamilton and SevenFriday. After that I'm probably only spending straight $$$

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baric (Aug 23, 2014)

fishoop said:


> Nice photo. Is that the FOIS?


Not Mchu004, but yes, that's the Omega Speedmaster Numbered, otherwise known as the FOIS.

Nice IWC Portuguese chrono, btw


----------



## TetheredToTime (Oct 27, 2017)

double post/pic problems


----------



## TetheredToTime (Oct 27, 2017)

My humble little collection:


----------



## Oldschoolbmxboy (Oct 24, 2015)

Lots of people mention modest collections, well I think I may have the most modest
, nothing of real value or mass desirability. I have a bout 20 others collected over the years as I was a collector of watches that I just thought looked good, now I'm a bit older and wiser the collection is starting to migrate into something different and more carefully sourced. But I still I have a couple for fun like the Casio World Time and The DMC Alpha [who doesnt love a Delorean]


----------



## GT27 (Jun 13, 2016)

ihearearthtones said:


> My humble little collection


That's a great 5 piece collection.

I'd replace the Hamilton (556 does everything and more) with a dressier piece and call it a day. JLC Reverso, maybe.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

These two are my current collection. Vintage Submariner and modern derivative.


----------



## BadBlue (Feb 17, 2014)

5 year old thread...


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

BadBlue said:


> 5 year old thread...


One of my absolute favorites.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jmorski (Dec 20, 2017)

blowfish89 said:


> These two are my current collection. Vintage Submariner and modern derivative.


Way to keep it simple! When do you wear the modern homage?


----------



## Banko (Oct 6, 2010)

Banko said:


> Considering swapping the Explorer for a Sub or GMT II Pepsi. But think I will regret it as the Explorer is a highly versatile watch that works really well for my office work, and the Sub or GMT would not work as well. But I would still have the Speedy and MB which could cover that.


Went ahead and traded the Explorer for the Sub. I might add a 39 mm Explorer at some point, but I doubt it.

Quite some overlap between the BB and the Sub, but they actually wear a bit differently so I expect they can co-exist. Last time I added a Sub I made the mistake of trading in my BB for the Sub, which I ended up regretting.

Edit: Actually ended up going back and swapping the 14060 for the 114060. I could not stop thinking about it, and think the problem was I originally had my mind set on the 14060 and on pics the 114060 lugs look so big, so I kind of did not "allow" my self to fully like it when seeing it at the dealer, even though I actually liked the look on my wrist.

But subconsciously I really wanted the new Sub, so it kept disturbing me. Would love to have a 14060 as well, but funds doesn't allow it.

Now I am holding off selling the BB for some months, to avoid sellers remorse (as last time), and may just end up keeping it as I really like that one as well.


----------



## jmorski (Dec 20, 2017)

Banko said:


> Went ahead and traded the Explorer for the Sub. I might add a 39 mm Explorer at some point, but I doubt it.
> 
> Quite some overlap between the BB and the Sub, but they actually wear a bit differently so I expect they can co-exist. Last time I added a Sub I made the mistake of trading in my BB for the Sub, which I ended up regretting.
> 
> ...


Nice collection! The heart wants what the heart wants... there are worse fates than choosing from those icons every morning!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

jmorski said:


> Way to keep it simple! When do you wear the modern homage?


Usually when I plan to get drunk, hence only Fridays.


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

zimv20ca said:


> sorry i'm going to be a dork by posting the same collection again, but with a less terrible photo.


I love the 16570 on leather. Is this a watch you wear solely casually or dressed-up as well?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

JanW said:


> Seconded, I've had some 50+mm monsters in my time, and despite how I felt about them I could never use them as they looked riddiculous on the wrist and would never fit under shirt/jacket sleeves. I eventually had to let them go. Nowadays, my hard limit is 42mm, and even then, I find myself gravitating to the thinner ones, like my handwind Speedy. The thicker Damasko DC66 is reserved for when doing manual tasks and when wearing short sleeves.


Have you had trouble with the speedy and short cuffs? I've heard mixed things on how thin it wears.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

Puckbw11 said:


> I love the 16570 on leather. Is this a watch you wear solely casually or dressed-up as well?


casually, i rarely wear a suit. i do have a darker strap that i reckon would work fine with a suit.


----------



## Captain Bluebeard (Jan 21, 2018)

My vintage quartet ... from left to right :


1968 Tudor Oysterdate 7992/0 (manual wind) 
1967 Bulova Accutron 2181 Railroad Approved 
1967 Bulova Accutron Space View 214 
1967 Bulova Sea King Automatic


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Wow...That's all you need


----------



## Captain Bluebeard (Jan 21, 2018)

And here is my "modern" quartet ... from left to right :


Seiko Alpinist SARB017 
Omega Seamaster Professional 2561.80.00 
Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra 2518.30.00 
Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra 2518.50.00 

View attachment 12907707


As a busy person with lazy tendencies, three of the pieces being quartz suits my lifestyle very well 

Potential upgrade/addition in the offing for the Alpinist ... the 36" Rolex Explorer just won't go away in my mind .... just need to get my head round spending £3-4K on a watch ! Omega Railmaster 2504.52.00 would be another option here.

Also likely to expand to five at some point, when I can find a used Speedy Professional at a decent price.

Wrist 6.5" - hence the appeal of watches <40mm (in fact the Alpinist is currently my largest watch at 38mm ... ).


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

There have been some recent changes and 8 watch collection is probably a little bigger then "small collection" but still sharing. I might add 2 more watches to round of a collection of 10. Already ordered Longines VHP chrono 42mm in blue but can't decide the last one. May be Rolex GMT Master II as I lack a true GMT.
Current set includes 
1) Glashutte original Senator sixties 
My perfect dress watch, do not desire any other dress watch now
2) IWC Mark XVIII le petit prince 
Blue dial and no nonsense handsome looks
3) Omega Speedmaster Mark IV professional 
My vintage piece and family heirloom
4) Ball Skindiver 
Everyone should have tritium tubes, doubles as a diver
5) Nomos Club Datum 733 
Brown strap office and can double as dressy casual summer watch. Besides everyone's gotta have a hand wind watch.
6) Squale PanAm GMT
Gives me variety as a white dial diver and poor man's substitute for original PanAm GMT, which has always been an unattainable grail for me.
7) Grand Seiko SBGV225
What can I say, it's a Grand Seiko. Dark blue/green dial is a thing of beauty. Quartz so always ready to go and due to the bracelet, it can be worn with anything.
8) Benrus Moray 40mm brass Green
Very recent acquisition. Always wanted a brass or a bronze watch with green dial but could never find anything with a smaller case size. At 40mm, this fits the bill and also acts as my beater.










































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

Same SOTC, just another photo


----------



## bwedlund (Dec 30, 2015)

Mchu004 said:


> Same SOTC, just another photo
> 
> View attachment 12909153


That is one of the best collections I have every seen on here. Style, brand, color, it just ticks so many boxes. Well done!!!


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

I think most of us euphemistically call those "beaters".



blowfish89 said:


> Usually when I plan to get drunk, hence only Fridays.


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

bwedlund said:


> That is one of the best collections I have every seen on here. Style, brand, color, it just ticks so many boxes. Well done!!!


Thank you so much for the kind words


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

Mchu004 said:


> Same SOTC, just another photo
> 
> View attachment 12909153


An outstanding collection! Very well curated and very intentional.

I'd hope to get my collection to a similar state, but I'm a couple of watches short at the moment.


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

A watch for any occasion:
* Seiko SARB033 (w/ 3 Rios straps: black, brown, and cognac)
* Seiko SRPB49J1 "Samurai" (w/ brown Hirsch Liberty, light blue Barton canvas 2 piece, steel blue NATO, and Khaki NATO)
* Garmin Forerunner 735
* Casio G-Shock


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

Soh1982 said:


> When and if you replace one of the speedy with a ND diver, do post a pic. That would definitely be a site to behold.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, I did it. I had the opportunity to swap with a friend for my Sub-C ND back. It was my 40th B-Day watch. Im glad to have it back and I think this balances out and completes my No Date collection much better. Only dabbling in affordables from here on out! A Chrono, Diver, Dress, and 2 all arounders. Now my No Date mechanical collection is complete!


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

scooby said:


> Well, I did it. I had the opportunity to swap with a friend for my Sub-C ND back. It was my 40th B-Day watch. Im glad to have it back and I think this balances out and completes my No Date collection much better. Only dabbling in affordables from here on out! A Chrono, Diver, Dress, and 2 all arounders. Now my No Date mechanical collection is complete!
> 
> View attachment 12913667


I aspire to something like this. Very well done!


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06 (Sep 11, 2015)

My current small collection, after a 2017 culling:

Pelagos - Daily beater. Looks great on a variety of straps, light weight, quick set date, and doesn't draw much attention. One of the few watches I've owned that looks even better with battle scars.

Speedmaster Pro - Weekender: Hand wound with no date. Amazingly comfortable and also looks good on about any strap (though I have been preferring in on this 1450 bracelet lately).

Eichi ii - Dress watch: Still blows me away every time I look at it. Pretty much a perfect 3 hand watch in my opinion.

Recently I've been looking closely at picking up a 5513 so that may be number 4!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

scooby said:


> Well, I did it. I had the opportunity to swap with a friend for my Sub-C ND back. It was my 40th B-Day watch.
> 
> View attachment 12913667


you had gotten rid of your 40th bday watch? i don't think i could do such a thing.

really sweet collection. but no white dials, eh?


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

zimv20ca said:


> you had gotten rid of your 40th bday watch? i don't think i could do such a thing.
> 
> really sweet collection. but no white dials, eh?


I have a larger collection with some white dials, just not in my core no date mechanical collection. Know of any nice no date white dials watches?


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

BarelyGA-ME06 said:


> My current small collection, after a 2017 culling:
> 
> Pelagos - Daily beater. Looks great on a variety of straps, light weight, quick set date, and doesn't draw much attention. One of the few watches I've owned that looks even better with battle scars.
> 
> ...


Really nice! I love all of those. I was just asking the previous guy if he knew of any nice white dialed no date watches. Well...there's one right there! I love the minimalistic dial on that Credor.


----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

scooby said:


> I have a larger collection with some white dials, just not in my core no date mechanical collection. Know of any nice no date white dials watches?


i've been digging on the Nomos collections lately.

https://nomos-glashuette.com/en/tangente/tangente-101


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

scooby said:


> Well, I did it. I had the opportunity to swap with a friend for my Sub-C ND back. It was my 40th B-Day watch. Im glad to have it back and I think this balances out and completes my No Date collection much better. Only dabbling in affordables from here on out! A Chrono, Diver, Dress, and 2 all arounders. Now my No Date mechanical collection is complete!
> 
> View attachment 12913667


Really clean collection, liking it! Every time I see an OP36, I want one....


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

scooby said:


> Well, I did it. I had the opportunity to swap with a friend for my Sub-C ND back. It was my 40th B-Day watch. Im glad to have it back and I think this balances out and completes my No Date collection much better. Only dabbling in affordables from here on out! A Chrono, Diver, Dress, and 2 all arounders. Now my No Date mechanical collection is complete!
> 
> View attachment 12913667


Love it! Collection worth admiring. I noticed you asked no date white dial mechanical. Glashutte original Senator sixties is an option. I have one and it's a perfect dress watch. I posted my collection just a few posts earlier. There is a pic there. Or I will just attach the pic here.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

Soh1982 said:


> Love it! Collection worth admiring. I noticed you asked no date white dial mechanical. Glashutte original Senator sixties is an option. I have one and it's a perfect dress watch. I posted my collection just a few posts earlier. There is a pic there. Or I will just attach the pic here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would agree 100 percent. I love the clean no date dial, domed crystal, overall retro vibe, and the subtle touches of gold. Reminds me a little of the Nomos Orion with the subtle gold touches. Love your collection as well. Very nice:-!


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

scooby said:


> I would agree 100 percent. I love the clean no date dial, domed crystal, overall retro vibe, and the subtle touches of gold. Reminds me a little of the Nomos Orion with the subtle gold touches. Love your collection as well. Very nice:-!


Thanks. Pretty much settled on this collection now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Here's mine currently. Three watches, though this may become four in the near future.

The *Beater








*Casio MRW 200H

The *Daily








*Longines Flagship

The *Formal








*Vulcain Cricket

I'd be looking to add a casual sports piece in the future - a field watch, or chrono of some sort.


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

scooby said:


> Well, I did it. I had the opportunity to swap with a friend for my Sub-C ND back. It was my 40th B-Day watch. Im glad to have it back and I think this balances out and completes my No Date collection much better. Only dabbling in affordables from here on out! A Chrono, Diver, Dress, and 2 all arounders. Now my No Date mechanical collection is complete!
> 
> View attachment 12913667


Really just fantastic taste.

How do you find the OP 116000 compares to the Sub ND? There's also another very different watch in the mix over here, but I am strongly considering these two....


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks! The 36mm OP is a little more understated and leans more to the dressy side of things. It’s very solid and robust though and could easily be a daily wear. It has beefy lugs which makes it wear a tad larger than its 36mm dimensions would indicate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> Here's mine currently. Three watches, though this may become four in the near future.
> 
> The *Beater
> 
> ...


Love that Longines.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

^I agree! That Longines is fantastic!


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Missing the Cartier, Gshock muddie and Seagull.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Gazza74 said:


> Love that Longines.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Dan3612 said:


> ^I agree! That Longines is fantastic!


Cheers, it's a superb piece indeed!


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Cheers, it's a superb piece indeed!
> 
> View attachment 12917927
> 
> ...


Beautiful! Non-padded lizard, what a perfect coupling, Mr. Cairo


----------



## freesole (Oct 4, 2017)

My small collection so far... Looking forward to what Basel holds.


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

freesole said:


> My small collection so far... Looking forward to what Basel holds.
> 
> View attachment 12922219


Very nice collection (and photo too)!


----------



## freesole (Oct 4, 2017)

Mchu004 said:


> Very nice collection (and photo too)!


Thanks!


----------



## Sodafarl (Sep 22, 2017)

|>I only need 3 (so far ;-)) ...


A GADA 'big brand' diver with an excellent movement and plenty of heritage
An iconic chrono that can dress up or dress down rocking every strap from leather rally to steel to NATO
An elegant and contemporary business-formal day date


Two Swiss, one German
Two autos one windey-uppy
Two display backs, one standard case
One shouty 'look at me', one effortlessly cool, one understated









_Next might be a nice HAQ, something blue, so maybe a blue HAQ _|>


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

My small Omega Quartz Collection. The Aqua Terra and 2264 just got back from a full factory Omega service and restored to like new condition. All 3 are now minty fresh without a scratch. I removed the bracelet on the Aqua Terra and have it on a genuine Omega leather deployant strap.


----------



## fishoop (Jun 23, 2012)

Bumping my favorite thread to show the update...

Sold the Damasko, bought a Tudor BBR with the Calibre MT5602. I previously owned the BBR ETA version but sold it, it didn't work as a daily wearer imo. Now that I have a daily in the Omega, the Tudor fits the weekender role perfectly. I love it even more this time around, and the 70 hour power reserve is awesome.

I need a better camera.

Omega is the daily, Tudor is the weekender/casual, Nomos is dress.










Showing off the wife's Nomos Minimatik and a vintage Chrono I have.


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

fishoop said:


> Bumping my favorite thread to show the update...
> 
> Sold the Damasko, bought a Tudor BBR with the Calibre MT5602. I previously owned the BBR ETA version but sold it, it didn't work as a daily wearer imo. Now that I have a daily in the Omega, the Tudor fits the weekender role perfectly. I love it even more this time around, and the 70 hour power reserve is awesome.
> 
> ...


Covers it all! Looking sharp!


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Seems like most of my favorite collections have a Railmaster. I have the same one. I think I'm on the right track.



fishoop said:


> Bumping my favorite thread to show the update...
> 
> Sold the Damasko, bought a Tudor BBR with the Calibre MT5602. I previously owned the BBR ETA version but sold it, it didn't work as a daily wearer imo. Now that I have a daily in the Omega, the Tudor fits the weekender role perfectly. I love it even more this time around, and the 70 hour power reserve is awesome.
> 
> ...


----------



## fishoop (Jun 23, 2012)

atdegs said:


> Seems like most of my favorite collections have a Railmaster. I have the same one. I think I'm on the right track.


Thanks! Yea, the 2503.52 is just legendary. It fits so well and looks great at all times. Couldn't be happier!


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Wearing mine today.












fishoop said:


> Thanks! Yea, the 2503.52 is just legendary. It fits so well and looks great at all times. Couldn't be happier!


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Update from my previous post...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

BarelyGA-ME06 said:


> My current small collection, after a 2017 culling:
> 
> Pelagos - Daily beater. Looks great on a variety of straps, light weight, quick set date, and doesn't draw much attention. One of the few watches I've owned that looks even better with battle scars.
> 
> ...


OMG. That Eichi II. I had the chance to try one several weeks ago and was blown away. I can only hope/dream of owning one some day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

BarelyGA-ME06 said:


> My current small collection, after a 2017 culling:
> 
> Pelagos - Daily beater. Looks great on a variety of straps, light weight, quick set date, and doesn't draw much attention. One of the few watches I've owned that looks even better with battle scars.
> 
> ...


I adore the 1450 bracelet -- congratulations for finding one  Great 3-piece collection!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

jfwund said:


> Update from my previous post...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice collection. Is that leather on the Nomos stock?


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks! Yes, it's the stock Nomos strap. Shell cordovan - very nice strap.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Quite a bit of turnover since November. The Railmaster and Intra-matic are still here, but the Sandford and Oris have been replaced by a Speedmaster FOIS and an IWC Mk XVIII Le Petit Prince. Some of these are stock photos.











atdegs said:


> I've trimmed down quite a bit, down to four that cover most of the bases. I'd like to say this is going to be the rotation for a while. From left to right:
> Omega Aqua Terra Blue Quartz 2517.80
> Oak & Oscar Sandford
> Oris Divers 65 40mm
> Hamilton Intra-matic 38mm


----------



## Alamo308 (Mar 10, 2018)

L to R: Victorinox Swiss Army 24100 Summit XLT, Lucien Piccard LP-72376-02 Trevis, Citizen Eco-Drive CA0621-05L Chandler, Luminox 1947 Atacama Field, Bertucci DX3 Plus, Fossil Townsman FS4872


----------



## EightEyes (Jul 2, 2015)

atdegs said:


> Quite a bit of turnover since November. The Railmaster and Intra-matic are still here, but the Sandford and Oris have been replaced by a Speedmaster FOIS and an IWC Mk XVIII Le Petit Prince. Some of these are stock photos.
> 
> View attachment 12973375


Fantastic work. This is one of the the best small collections I've seen. All bases covered, great strap and bracelet options, lots of variety with little overlap. I also happen to love all of the individual watches.

Two GADA daily wearers, one strap, one bracelet. A sportier option, and a dressier option.

10/10!

I'm aiming at something similar.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Thanks, I appreciate that. It's taken some time and effort to try things out and find a direction. You might want to check out the thread @Puckbw11 has going as well, he's got similar taste and has worked really hard at figuring out a lot of good options within a similar budget.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/envisioning-meaningful-collection-nomos-rolex-omega-oris-4634195.html



EightEyes said:


> Fantastic work. This is one of the the best small collections I've seen. All bases covered, great strap and bracelet options, lots of variety with little overlap. I also happen to love all of the individual watches.
> 
> Two GADA daily wearers, one strap, one bracelet. A sportier option, and a dressier option.
> 
> ...


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

atdegs said:


> Thanks, I appreciate that. It's taken some time and effort to try things out and find a direction. You might want to check out the thread @Puckbw11 has going as well, he's got similar taste and has worked really hard at figuring out a lot of good options within a similar budget.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/envisioning-meaningful-collection-nomos-rolex-omega-oris-4634195.html


Suggestions still welcome!

My plan right now is two dressier pieces and two sportier ones. I think I will end up with a Nomos, my Intra-matic, an FOIS, and then some form of a GADA piece (Monta or Oris leading the pack here for me).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

My 5.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Sounds like you're on a good track. Buy anything yet?

By the way, I feel like it could just as well leave the "Sent from my iPhone" signature off when you post "Intra-magic". Gets me every time.



Puckbw11 said:


> Suggestions still welcome!
> 
> My plan right now is two dressier pieces and two sportier ones. I think I will end up with a Nomos, my Intra-magic, an FOIS, and then some form of a GADA piece (Monta or Oris leading the pack here for me).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epikoh (Jan 24, 2017)

atdegs said:


> Quite a bit of turnover since November. The Railmaster and Intra-matic are still here, but the Sandford and Oris have been replaced by a Speedmaster FOIS and an IWC Mk XVIII Le Petit Prince. Some of these are stock photos.
> 
> View attachment 12973375


Ths is an excellent small collection. What is that fabric strap on the Hamilton?


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

It's actually leather, Hirsch Diamond Calf. It's basically the closest thing you can get to the factory strap, which pretty much looks the same.



epikoh said:


> Ths is an excellent small collection. What is that fabric strap on the Hamilton?


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

atdegs said:


> It's actually leather, Hirsch Diamond Calf. It's basically the closest thing you can get to the factory strap, which pretty much looks the same.


The Hirsch Diamond Calf looks fantastic. I _think _ (maybe) he meant the strap in your photo here:


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Ah, yeah, could be. That one is a Hodinkee brown herringbone. They've actually got them in stock for once right now.



TJ Boogie said:


> The Hirsch Diamond Calf looks fantastic. I _think _ (maybe) he meant the strap in your photo here:





epikoh said:


> Ths is an excellent small collection. What is that fabric strap on the Hamilton?


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

atdegs said:


> Ah, yeah, could be. That one is a Hodinkee brown herringbone. They've actually got them in stock for once right now.


Great collection, and great taste in straps :-!


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

atdegs said:


> Sounds like you're on a good track. Buy anything yet?
> 
> By the way, I feel like it could just as well leave the "Sent from my iPhone" signature off when you post "Intra-magic". Gets me every time.


Nothing yet. Traveling to Germany next month and will check out some Nomos pieces.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Well, that does seem like the right place to shop for one.



Puckbw11 said:


> Nothing yet. Traveling to Germany next month and will check out some Nomos pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Puckbw11 said:


> Nothing yet. Traveling to Germany next month and will check out some Nomos pieces.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are in for a treat! I was in Cologne and Dusseldorf last week, the Nomos is well represented there.


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

Puckbw11 said:


> Nothing yet. Traveling to Germany next month and will check out some Nomos pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting choice on the Monta. How do you like it?


----------



## Ben93 (Aug 10, 2017)

I sold the SKX already


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

SaoDavi said:


> Interesting choice on the Monta. How do you like it?


Have yet to purchase. I think it's an amazing watch and may be my personal favorite GADA watch at $1500 and below.

However, despite discarding the idea a few weeks ago, I still can't seem to fully quit the idea of making this my final collection:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

kepa said:


> Since my last post, I replaced the Rolex Datejust II with the Seiko 62MAS reissue in August. Lately, I have been thinking about selling the JLC and Seiko to fund a Saxonia/1815/Calatrava, but that can wait as I still have to save up anyway. Then I saw the Longines 1945 Heritage - what a great watch for the price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought I would update one of my favourite threads with big changes to my collection.









In recent weeks, I bought in the Grand Seiko SBGW041 and Ming 17.01, and am re-introducing the Tag Heuer Classic WS2112 with a brand new BandR bands textured strap (after failing to sell it). I also still have the G-Shock, as previously pictured, and a Michael Kors MK8333 gage chronograph watch (both gifts) that I rarely wear.

I would like to add the Rolex Explorer (36mm version) someday and a gold, pure dress watch (currently eyeing the SBGW004 or if longer term, a Calatrava).


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

I'm trying to get it down too 5, but I am having difficulty deciding who will get the ax.


----------



## RBleigh81 (Dec 12, 2012)

I bought myself an Expii today and upon unboxing will add a new pic to the mix. I’m happy that I made my 1st AD purchase and am just about over the anxiety of holy bleep I just paid how much $ for a watch

Watchbox w/ Hamilton Khaki, Tudor BBB eta, Nomos Tangente, Zenith El Primero 69’ and the Polar coming in hopefully a week, til then cheers all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

My small Rollie collection


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

A whole one week since my last update (post #1352) and here comes another change with something I picked up yesterday.









I wanted a tool/sports watch to wear on travels, to the beach, skiing, maybe hiking, etc. I had the older 36mm Explorer before, but went with the latest version instead. As I told a friend, it feels "right" having an Explorer again.

Also this time I remembered to include my G-Shock and Michael Kors watch (both gifts) in the picture this time.

So that is me done for a while whilst I save up cash for my last big purchase.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

kepa said:


> A whole one week since my last update (post #1352) and here comes another change with something I picked up yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 13021837
> 
> ...


Dude you need a dive watch and then you don't need anything else. Great collection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arkay_sa (Feb 17, 2018)

So this is what I have currently..all have sentimental value so they wont ever go.

My idea is to get a diver (no idea really what yet) and then two big boy watches, namely a broad arrow Speedy 57 and a Rolex Explorer to finish with a total of 8.










PS. Possibly 9 as I would really like to get a Swatch Chronograph model that I owned as a teenager, but finding that one might be really tough.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hsvu (Jan 24, 2018)

kepa said:


> A whole one week since my last update (post #1352) and here comes another change with something I picked up yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 13021837
> 
> ...


I love your collection! 
If you do not wear the Michael Kors and the G-Shock much, have you considered adding a sport watch/diver to the mix? Or is that being fulfilled by the Explorer?


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

Soh1982 said:


> Dude you need a dive watch and then you don't need anything else. Great collection!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Hsvu said:


> I love your collection!
> If you do not wear the Michael Kors and the G-Shock much, have you considered adding a sport watch/diver to the mix? Or is that being fulfilled by the Explorer?


Thanks guys.

The MK and G-Shock were gifts and not quite my style so they only get occasional use. The Explorer will do for any swimming/snorkelling things that I would do. I want to keep the core collection down to 4 watches - the middle 3 take up 3 slots, and the 4th slot would probably be an entry level, high end watch like a Saxonia/Calatrava one day, or something fun like the new SBGH267 that is downright beautiful.


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

Double post. A first for me!


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Seems I've come full circle. Back to an SKX and a Citizen Eco-Drive.

Simple...


----------



## the.hatter (Jun 9, 2009)

Here's my core four:









I do have a second foursome that follow a similar trend: dive, pilot, chrono, and occasion. I'm content with this amount but do fantasie about getting down to just a trio.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Here's my current four piece collection. I think it's all set for the foreseeable future, with the possible exception of a beater for the summer.

Left to right: 
Hamilton Intra-matic 38mm
Omega Railmaster 2500
IWC Mk XVIII Le Petit Prince
Omega Speedmaster FOIS


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

atdegs said:


> Here's my current four piece collection. I think it's all set for the foreseeable future, with the possible exception of a beater for the summer.
> 
> Left to right:
> Hamilton Intra-matic 38mm
> ...


Excellent collection.

A diver would be a great 5th piece and a good summer watch.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Thanks, it's taken some time, and lots of buying and selling to try things out and find my ideal small set.



SaoDavi said:


> Excellent collection.
> 
> A diver would be a great 5th piece and a good summer watch.


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

atdegs said:


> Thanks, it's taken some time, and lots of buying and selling to try things out and find my ideal small set.


Nice collection! And I know exactly how you feel. I don't think my collection, since it started in Jan 2016, has remained the same longer than a few months during that time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Still these two, waiting to check out the Basel '18 watches in person, will likely switch out the Nassau for something else.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Sold the PO and IWC MK 18 chrono for a Milgauss GV










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MergingCultures (Oct 22, 2017)

Seiko SKX007, Breitling Transocean, and Rado Coupole.










Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCalOC (Feb 14, 2014)

work in progress


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Edit. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

And then there were 3.

I sought to reduce the size of my collection in order to allow me to enjoy what I have more. I'm at 3. Not counting the gshock I wear at work, and the vintage Seiko handed down from my father, this is my collection.

My 3 watch rotation. I may add a 4th. May not.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

I wanted to be a little more specific about my "small collection". After years of going through well over 100 pieces from $100 watches to $5,000 watches, my watch collection now reflects the "de-cluttering" I have implemented in all areas of my life. I have decided that 2 watches is what I want - one dress watch and one dive watch. This does not include my Garmin fitness watch and beater digital watches (G-Shock and Times IronMan).

As I liquidated down to 2 watches, I customized my 6 watch case to a case that holds 2 watches, a strap compartment, and a compartment for cash earmarked for potential future purchases. My rule going forward will be "one watch in one watch out" and I will only purchase a new watch if I use $ from the stack of hundies in my case (not just transfer from my bank account). My game plan for the rest of 2018 is to enjoy my 2 very pedestrian watches and keep sticking hundies in the case 1 or 2 at a time. At the beginning of 2019 I'll see how I'm feeling and how much cash I have in the case. If it's important to me to upgrade one of the 2 watches, I'll do it. If still having fun with these 2, I'll hang tight. If budget were no concern, I'd probably have 2 Tudors in the case - a Pelagos and a 76200 Day Date. But, just not that much of a priority to me at this time.

Anywho...


----------



## RBleigh81 (Dec 12, 2012)

cajun1970 said:


> I wanted to be a little more specific about my "small collection". After years of going through well over 100 pieces from $100 watches to $5,000 watches, my watch collection now reflects the "de-cluttering" I have implemented in all areas of my life. I have decided that 2 watches is what I want - one dress watch and one dive watch. This does not include my Garmin fitness watch and beater digital watches (G-Shock and Times IronMan).
> 
> As I liquidated down to 2 watches, I customized my 6 watch case to a case that holds 2 watches, a strap compartment, and a compartment for cash earmarked for potential future purchases. My rule going forward will be "one watch in one watch out" and I will only purchase a new watch if I use $ from the stack of hundies in my case (not just transfer from my bank account). My game plan for the rest of 2018 is to enjoy my 2 very pedestrian watches and keep sticking hundies in the case 1 or 2 at a time. At the beginning of 2019 I'll see how I'm feeling and how much cash I have in the case. If it's important to me to upgrade one of the 2 watches, I'll do it. If still having fun with these 2, I'll hang tight. If budget were no concern, I'd probably have 2 Tudors in the case - a Pelagos and a 76200 Day Date. But, just not that much of a priority to me at this time.
> 
> Anywho...


Isnt keeping hundreds in the case more or less transferring from one account to another?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

cajun1970 said:


> I wanted to be a little more specific about my "small collection". After years of going through well over 100 pieces from $100 watches to $5,000 watches, my watch collection now reflects the "de-cluttering" I have implemented in all areas of my life. I have decided that 2 watches is what I want - one dress watch and one dive watch. This does not include my Garmin fitness watch and beater digital watches (G-Shock and Times IronMan).
> 
> ....


I admire your zen approach. I wish I can be that strong. I gotten the milgauss last week and I am already hunting for a Navitimer and Longines LDD ;(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

atdegs said:


> Here's my current four piece collection. I think it's all set for the foreseeable future, with the possible exception of a beater for the summer.
> 
> Left to right:
> Hamilton Intra-matic 38mm
> ...


Really dig your collection! Such balance and versatility.


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Recently added the SRPC23









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch OCD (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## SilverKid (Feb 29, 2016)

Those are some nice book ends. Oh yea, the ones in the middle aren't bad either! Very nice collection.

**I had to copy and paste the picture, because I am still new to posting on this site. My apologies to Scooby.**


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Thanks. Still couldn't pick one to take to Central America though. I need a cheap beater.



heirmyles said:


> Really dig your collection! Such balance and versatility.


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

atdegs said:


> Thanks. Still couldn't pick one to take to Central America though. I need a cheap beater.


Mine are a Nighthawk and Pro-trek, if you're taking suggestions.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Looking for something sub-42mm, so that eliminates a lot of options. I'll check those out though. Thanks.



SaoDavi said:


> Mine are a Nighthawk and Pro-trek, if you're taking suggestions.


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

Seiko SARB035
Hamilton Khaki Auto 38mm
Steinhart OVM 39
Seiko SKX007


----------



## mak1277 (Aug 9, 2016)

atdegs said:


> Thanks. Still couldn't pick one to take to Central America though. I need a cheap beater.











$30, give or take. So light you don't even know it's there. Perfect for a situation when you need something "disposable".


----------



## velorider (Jan 15, 2014)

I recently completely changed over my 3 watch collection and am now down to the two below. I had my eye on a Blacksteel Breitling for sometime and I just fell in love with this one when it became available on the SC. The Rolex belonged to my recently deceased dad and it's a lifetime keeper. I think the two of them cover just about every base for me right now but I may add a diver at some point


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Maybe slightly less disposable. I'd like to stick with an auto or hand winder. I might pick up a Dan Henry 1970 40mm, or possibly one of the Seiko divers. What I really want is my old Seiko I sold last year. Should have kept that one.











mak1277 said:


> View attachment 13035637
> 
> 
> $30, give or take. So light you don't even know it's there. Perfect for a situation when you need something "disposable".


----------



## RBleigh81 (Dec 12, 2012)

Yay it arrived. As promised from a few days ago with my latest add. My current "small collection" and SOTC 








The strap is for the Hamilton which is my change it up watch. 
Happy April 5th all and since the Fedex came through I can now grab me some lunch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

It's all the same, yes. But, for me, the act of taking a stack of hundreds and depositing them into my account before buying a watch will help me to assess if that watch is really worth it to me. Quirky? Yes. Dumb? Perhaps. But, hey aren't all of us WIS pretty wierd in some way or another? 



RBleigh81 said:


> Isnt keeping hundreds in the case more or less transferring from one account to another?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

Few changes to move the collection toward one watch per brand and 10 watches max.









Currently, one empty space in the stash. Suggestions?


----------



## SeanoftheDead516 (Jun 11, 2016)

cajun1970 said:


> My game plan for the rest of 2018 is to enjoy my 2 very pedestrian watches and keep sticking hundies in the case 1 or 2 at a time. At the beginning of 2019 I'll see how I'm feeling and how much cash I have in the case. If it's important to me to upgrade one of the 2 watches, I'll do it. If still having fun with these 2, I'll hang tight.


That's amazing. I'm stealing this idea. Currently have a few listed for FSOT but after that I'll begin with this model. I've done this previously with money in a separate count but I agree when you visually see the actual amount of cash you contemplate spending it that much more.

-Sean

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Sea Storm is out, Ocean One Vintage in.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

cajun1970 said:


> As I liquidated down to 2 watches, I customized my 6 watch case to a case that holds 2 watches, a strap compartment, and a compartment for cash earmarked for potential future purchases. My rule going forward will be "one watch in one watch out" and I will only purchase a new watch if I use $ from the stack of hundies in my case (not just transfer from my bank account). My game plan for the rest of 2018 is to enjoy my 2 very pedestrian watches and keep sticking hundies in the case 1 or 2 at a time. At the beginning of 2019 I'll see how I'm feeling and how much cash I have in the case. If it's important to me to upgrade one of the 2 watches, I'll do it. If still having fun with these 2, I'll hang tight. If budget were no concern, I'd probably have 2 Tudors in the case - a Pelagos and a 76200 Day Date. But, just not that much of a priority to me at this time.


Brilliant. Simple, straightforward, brilliant.


----------



## ispeshaled (Sep 10, 2016)

Karlisnet said:


> Few changes to move the collection toward one watch per brand and 10 watches max.
> 
> View attachment 13040325
> 
> ...


Grand Seiko Snowflake!


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

I think @Thach must post here...

Where are you Jack? 



I have not read all... But a few. Great stuff. I will post soon... Almost done with the purge. !


----------



## whoischich (Sep 11, 2014)

Karlisnet said:


> Few changes to move the collection toward one watch per brand and 10 watches max.
> 
> View attachment 13040325
> 
> ...


Now that is a mighty fine collection!

The final piece really depends on where you want to take it. Dress watch, as stated above a GS Snowflake or a PP could battle it out with the ALS you have for crown jewel status. Or go balls out and get something rogue - an Urwerk or HYT piece? Depends on the budget of course!

Coming back to Earth, you could always put in a Panerai, there's loads to choose from and they would fill a nice "casual diver" vibe in the collection.


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

whoischich said:


> Now that is a mighty fine collection!
> 
> The final piece really depends on where you want to take it. Dress watch, as stated above a GS Snowflake or a PP could battle it out with the ALS you have for crown jewel status. Or go balls out and get something rogue - an Urwerk or HYT piece? Depends on the budget of course!
> 
> Coming back to Earth, you could always put in a Panerai, there's loads to choose from and they would fill a nice "casual diver" vibe in the collection.


The PAM127 is in the short list .

Cheers


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

ispeshaled said:


> Grand Seiko Snowflake!


GS is also a nice suggestion ... I would go for the SBGW253!


----------



## the.hatter (Jun 9, 2009)

One vs few vs many. 

Just read an interesting older thread on the subject, where Tragic said “You can't do it correctly from the beginning but in the end you should have just one watch.”

An idea that occurs to a lot of us eventually, and while it won’t be for everyone, I often wonder if I’m on that path. 

50/50 on whether the “one” is already in my watch box, most likely candidate being either my Tudor Black Bay or Omega Speedmaster Professional. Otherwise it’d guess a Rolex Explorer I or Submariner (maybe hulk).


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

MrCairo said:


> Brilliant. Simple, straightforward, brilliant.


Next challenge will be to implement the same approach to my Allen Edmonds shoe collection. But, that's a whole other story - especially with the annual AE sale going on right now. :-d


----------



## freshprincechiro (Oct 12, 2013)

Here is my updated collection. I am thinking about adding a second Rolex. I am debating between new airking 116900 or the newly updated explorer I. any thoughts?


----------



## fishoop (Jun 23, 2012)

Very nice! It looks like you could use a 'beater', something that won't shy away from getting dirty.












Karlisnet said:


> Few changes to move the collection toward one watch per brand and 10 watches max.
> 
> View attachment 13040325
> 
> ...


----------



## Texex (Mar 14, 2018)

View attachment 13043807

My current collection.


----------



## Texex (Mar 14, 2018)

I 
Half a mine are GMTs, I have a thing for em I guess.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Added a Cartier Santos Medium one week ago, to my collection.


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

cajun1970 said:


> I wanted to be a little more specific about my "small collection". After years of going through well over 100 pieces from $100 watches to $5,000 watches, my watch collection now reflects the "de-cluttering" I have implemented in all areas of my life. I have decided that 2 watches is what I want - one dress watch and one dive watch. This does not include my Garmin fitness watch and beater digital watches (G-Shock and Times IronMan).
> 
> As I liquidated down to 2 watches, I customized my 6 watch case to a case that holds 2 watches, a strap compartment, and a compartment for cash earmarked for potential future purchases. My rule going forward will be "one watch in one watch out" and I will only purchase a new watch if I use $ from the stack of hundies in my case (not just transfer from my bank account). My game plan for the rest of 2018 is to enjoy my 2 very pedestrian watches and keep sticking hundies in the case 1 or 2 at a time. At the beginning of 2019 I'll see how I'm feeling and how much cash I have in the case. If it's important to me to upgrade one of the 2 watches, I'll do it. If still having fun with these 2, I'll hang tight. If budget were no concern, I'd probably have 2 Tudors in the case - a Pelagos and a 76200 Day Date. But, just not that much of a priority to me at this time.
> 
> Anywho...


An account that accrues interest (even a small amount) might be a better place for the money than a watch box. 
Watch prices increase over time. The value of cash in a box diminishes with inflation.
Over the short term it really doesn't matter, but if you plan to hold it for more than a year, gaining some interest is better than losing value to inflation.


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

Hammys on Hirsh for right now


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

dantan said:


> Added a Cartier Santos Medium one week ago, to my collection.


You have some awesome watches dude, but don't try to convince us, or yourself, that is a "small" collection. Lol.


----------



## High Roller (Aug 16, 2010)

My collection is really small because I only have two watches xD(Looking forward to buy my third)

The most important watch is the Breitling Superocean Professional, not only because it´s my best watch but also because it was a gift from a family member who bought it new back in 1998.
The second watch is a Tissot PRS 200 that I bought last month and I use it as my daily watch.


----------



## fishoop (Jun 23, 2012)

Dan, you could use a Nomos...


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Update: Added a beater today, mostly for the summer. Started life as a SKX031 I believe, and had a 62MAS dial added. Running a 7S26 movement. This was the only 22mm strap I had laying around for it, got an Uncle Seiko tropic rubber on the way.



















atdegs said:


> Here's my current four piece collection. I think it's all set for the foreseeable future, with the possible exception of a beater for the summer.
> 
> Left to right:
> Hamilton Intra-matic 38mm
> ...


----------



## Bask7 (Jan 6, 2017)

riff raff said:


> Sea Storm is out, Ocean One Vintage in.
> 
> View attachment 13040579


That's a very nice collection


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 14, 2018)

My small collection, which I'm hoping to update this year with a Speedy.


----------



## the.hatter (Jun 9, 2009)

kepa said:


> You have some awesome watches dude, but don't try to convince us, or yourself, that is a "small" collection. Lol.


Lol yes! Small collection for the purposes of this thread is like four max. Ideally two or three, should show restraint (I can't do it either lol).


----------



## Tonhao (Dec 23, 2017)

3+1 Small Collection.
Grand Seiko and Stowa handle business, Glycine is my tool watch(24hr & 2nd time zone), and Timex is a fun weekend beater.

I tried to go for maximum diversity in nationality, movement, dial, strap, etc. Right now I'm trying out some crocs, will update once in a while when I change all the straps.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I assume you were referring to me?

I did try on some NOMOS' in October, but none of them really took my fancy, to my disappointment.

But never say never!



fishoop said:


> Dan, you could use a Nomos...


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Karlisnet said:


> Few changes to move the collection toward one watch per brand and 10 watches max.
> 
> View attachment 13040325
> 
> ...


This is begging in for a Navitimer

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

dantan said:


> Added a Cartier Santos Medium one week ago, to my collection.


So is it just me or did the last several posters totally ignore the purpose of this thread. This is not a small collection.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)

Three piece omega collection: midsize divers and a Speedy Date:


----------



## Texex (Mar 14, 2018)

Love this Thread, starting to get expensive though.


----------



## Texex (Mar 14, 2018)

Karlisnet said:


> Few changes to move the collection toward one watch per brand and 10 watches max.
> 
> View attachment 13040325
> 
> ...


How about a Tag Heuer Monaco. It would give you a sport watch that does not have a round case and has a lot of history behind it like much of your collection. You might also consider a Panerai. Can you post what each watch is, I'm familiar with most of them but would like to know more. Also, can you give some info on you watch box. Great collection.


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

A couple of changes already this year with the Aqua Terra replacing an SMP 300 and the Archimede replacing a Tisell.
The Longines is the daily beater. Bought a new 6 watch box so as not to be tempted with the blanks in my old cheap 10 watch box.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Got around to doing a new group shot today.

Hamilton Intra-matic
Omega Speedmaster FOIS
Modded Seiko SKX031
IWC Mk XVIII Le Petit Prince
Omega Railmaster


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

freshprincechiro said:


> I am thinking about adding a second Rolex. I am debating between new airking 116900 or the newly updated explorer I. any thoughts?


Exp I.



Karlisnet said:


> View attachment 13040325
> 
> 
> Currently, one empty space in the stash. Suggestions?


VC Oversees White dial.


----------



## jdibs28 (Jun 8, 2016)

atdegs said:


> Got around to doing a new group shot today.
> 
> Hamilton Intra-matic
> Omega Speedmaster FOIS
> ...


Beautiful collection!


----------



## Texex (Mar 14, 2018)

Love that snoopy speedy and the kermit.


----------



## Texex (Mar 14, 2018)

Love that Sinn


----------



## faizan1990 (Nov 28, 2016)

My very small collection. 
Hublot Big Bang Rose Gold
Breitling Superocean 44
Looking forward to adding a YM2 in the coming week.


----------



## ericsku87 (Mar 30, 2018)

Killarney said:


> Bought a new 6 watch box so as not to be tempted with the blanks in my old cheap 10 watch box.


Man I'm sure many of us can relate to this part


----------



## Just.marking.time (Mar 16, 2018)

Great collections!


----------



## Just.marking.time (Mar 16, 2018)

Where is the strap for the Hamilton from? Love it


jdibs28 said:


> Beautiful collection!


----------



## Just.marking.time (Mar 16, 2018)

Where is the strap from for the Hamilton?



atdegs said:


> Got around to doing a new group shot today.
> 
> Hamilton Intra-matic
> Omega Speedmaster FOIS
> ...


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Hodinkee. I think it's about the cheapest strap they make, but they're sold out about half the time. Comes in 18 and 20mm I think. It has quick release pins, which I like, and it's held up pretty well.



Just.marking.time said:


> Where is the strap from for the Hamilton?


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

My Cellini 4016 collection!


----------



## jonsuh (Apr 9, 2018)

Left to right: Citizen Stiletto Eco-Drive, Laco Augsburg, NOMOS Tangente, TAG Heuer Carrera, Jack Heuer 40th Anniversary









I wrote a more detailed post about my collection here: My Small Collection: NOMOS, Tag Heuer, Laco, Citizen


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

One more chess piece move for my small group. Hamilton Pilot Pioneer out and a Longines Hydroconquest 41 Auto in. I guess I like divers....


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Schoolhouse rock said it best: 3 is the magic number


----------



## Alamo308 (Mar 10, 2018)

My small collection
(See Part 1 here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/show-me-your-small-collection-771992-134.html#post45532057)

Part 2... ​L to R:
1. Wenger Attitude Outdoor 0341.108 
2. Seiko Solar Chronograph SSC233 V175-OCGO
3. Wenger Attitude Military Time 01.1541.103
4. Brooklyn Bedford Brownstone Chronograph 307-A-019-BRW
5. Filson/Shinola Mackinaw Field Watch Argonite 715 F01200001946
6. Wenger Attitude - Black Dial & Strap 01.1541.101


----------



## The Dark Knight (May 14, 2012)

carfanatic991 said:


> Three piece omega collection: midsize divers and a Speedy Date:


Loving this!


----------



## The Dark Knight (May 14, 2012)

Only 2 right now. Apple Watch gets a decent amount of wrist time now.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Mine is the top row, all pilots, all german, 3 different movements plus my first nice watch the Hamilton

Wife's is the bottom row, not pictured is a Raymond Weil women's maestro

wife also owns a baby G and I have an original sistem51

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dafuture (Jan 25, 2017)

Here's my small collection. I'm hoping to add a Milgauss to fill the fifth slot in my box this summer. Excuse the poor pic quality, I'm still trying to sort that out.


----------



## the.hatter (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm two days into a test. Resolve is shaky but stable.

Im limiting myself to only these three watches from my collection, to see if I could part with the rest:

























It's not for financial reasons per se (of course the money would go other places) or to get a watch I'm drooling over.

Instead this trial is to see if I could tolerate an even further scaling back of my collection. Maybe it would cease to be a collection. Maybe this is because I just turned 38 and is some sort of mid-life assessment.

So gone into the safe for at least 100 days are some good watches!


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

the.hatter said:


> I'm two days into a test. Resolve is shaky but stable.
> 
> Im limiting myself to only these three watches from my collection, to see if I could part with the rest:
> 
> ...


Nice choices. I'm in a similar situation, but I'm taking the position that the G-shock doesn't count. That gives me a slot for a dressier watch like an AT or GS.


----------



## willing86 (Dec 7, 2014)

My collection which I have trimmed down over the years:

- Rolex Explorer 14270
- Rolex Datejust 16030 (birthyear watch)
- Tudor Black Bay Chrono 
- Tudor Black Bay Blue (ETA version)
- Nomos True Blue WEltzeit
- Nomos Ahoi
- Seiko 6309 (birthyear and month watch)
- Personally modded Seiko SNK


----------



## the.hatter (Jun 9, 2009)

SaoDavi said:


> Nice choices. I'm in a similar situation, but I'm taking the position that the G-shock doesn't count. That gives me a slot for a dressier watch like an AT or GS.


Thanks and ha! I've done the same before too, having watches that don't "count".


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Next stop, the Retrospect and a white dial sportswatch.


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

Hammermountain said:


> Next stop, the Retrospect and a white dial sportswatch.
> 
> View attachment 13128499


Love the banana strap. Life's too short to not have some fun with it!


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Mchu004 said:


> Love the banana strap. Life's too short to not have some fun with it!


Thank you! Admittedly, it doesn't get nearly enough wrist time. But for casual summer afternoons it is just perfect.


----------



## The Dark Knight (May 14, 2012)

I was really trying to pare down and keep it at 2, partly because the only watch case I have is a 2-watch travel roll. Here are my current two (I also have an Apple Watch FWIW). The Sub is my everyday. The BB36 can be my dress watch (wear suits 2-3 times a year maybe, never worn a tux), also an everyday, a sports watch, whatever. Very versatile. Essentially I have two really versatile watches now, which I kind of like.


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## bikehomero (Mar 31, 2018)

My small collection.

OMEGA Constellation from 1954:









ENICAR Jet Graph from 1968:









Zenith El Primero de Luca from 1989:









Invicta diver from actual production:









Actual on transfer to me, a OMEGA Seamaster 300:


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Here is my small collection:










1. Tag Heuer F1 CAH1110
2. Seiko SPB053
3. Omega SMP 2254.50
4. Hamilton Intra-Matic 68

My beater: Seiko SRPB51

Except for the Hamilton I also have bracelets for them, but at the moment really like straps.


----------



## Just.marking.time (Mar 16, 2018)

hmmmmm


----------



## freshprincechiro (Oct 12, 2013)

These are pinnacle of my collection. i am very happy how the picture turned out


----------



## Just.marking.time (Mar 16, 2018)

freshprincechiro said:


> These are pinnacle of my collection. i am very happy how the picture turned out


Needs some skin! Alligator would do

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

My current "Core Four":










1. 36mm Marathon Mid size diver, quartz - tool duty
2. 38mm Seiko SNK explorer/ranger mashup mod, auto - tool duty
3. 36mm Smiths PRS29a, handwind - fun/casual duty
4. 34mm Junghans Max Bill, handwind - casual/dress duty

The marathon/seiko rotate during the weekdays since I bike to work and I don't have to worry about scuffs and dings. Smiths comes out when I get home, or on the night out. The Max Bill is my first strictly casual/dressy watch I've owned. Easy to dress down but can look nice on a shell cordovan. My hope is to switch out the Smiths for a Stowa Flieger 36mm, but the Smiths was a test to see if I could do a minimal black dial - it definitely passed.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Current box









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 14, 2018)

My current collection, with the addition of the Speedy this week. Flipped two Oris's in PX towards the Speedy.


----------



## shavedape (Sep 10, 2013)

Clearly, I'm partial to chronographs...

Steiner Maastricht Limited 15/50
Casio Edifice EQW-T720
Poljot Journey
Casio Edifice EQW-A1200
Hamilton Jazzmaster Maestro


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Don't have a group shot unfortunately as the Revue is just back from service and exchanged with the Longines, which went in for service, but these have been (and will be) my three for a while:


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Sold and gained a few since I last contributed to this thread. This is my main 5 watch rotation. Love them all and it has taken a long time to get to this point. It won't be changing anytime soon.









Seiko SKX013
Seiko SARB035
Omega Aqua Terra
Tudor Prince Oysterdate
Longines Heritage Conquest


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Double post.


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

TagTime said:


> Here is my small collection:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey TagTime, nice collection. Can you tell me what strap that is on the Intramatic, they're a great pair!


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

bobski said:


> Hey TagTime, nice collection. Can you tell me what strap that is on the Intramatic, they're a great pair!


Thanks and very much agree on the combo! That will be an easy one for you to get: 
https://www.watchgecko.com/geckota-classic-vintage-racing-watch-strap.php


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

TagTime said:


> Thanks and very much agree on the combo! That will be an easy one for you to get:
> https://www.watchgecko.com/geckota-classic-vintage-racing-watch-strap.php


Thanks for the quick reply. I'm a fan of WatchGecko and have some of their veg-tanned one piece leather straps that are of lovely quality.










Will definitely check them out.


----------



## bikehomero (Mar 31, 2018)

Got a nice walnut case now:


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Big Vern said:


>


ARE MY EYES PLAYING TRICKS ON ME! WHAT MADNESS IS THIS!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonhao (Dec 23, 2017)

Added two vintage pieces to my 3-watch collection.



















1. Grand Seiko SBGR251 
-> Main dress watch, alternating between bracelet and strap

2. Stowa Marine Original 
-> Has a beautiful handwound movement and a laconic German dial

3. Glycine Airman DC-4
-> 24 Hour and Dual-time. Main sports watch on NATO

4. Bulova Railroad Approved Accutron Mk IV(1974)
-> The American Spring Drive. Wristwatches were typically not allowed for railroad duty until this came along. Red GMT hand.

5. Elgin Deluxe 5515(1950)
-> The crown ruby of Illinois watchmaking. Very elegant and still keeping surprisingly good time.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Small collection of Lobsters


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Small collection of affordable 7750 automatic chrono


----------



## rickhufnagel7 (May 25, 2017)

The first is an art deco Elgin in a phillidelphia case I wear with my suit. Second is my baby it's a 1914 15 Jewel Elgin in a Brooklyn nickel case. Third is a military Elgin in a nickel case, both of these I switch on and off just wear on the weekends or to dinner and stuff. The fourth is a 6498 project I did with a 70s Elgin to mimic my 1914. Fifth is a 6498 project, both of these are daily wear. And the last is a Seiko recraft that is my work watch.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

A small collection of titanium


----------



## Casey Watson (Jun 3, 2018)

My set from last 2 yrs.


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

Replaced my 36mm OP Steel dial with the new 39mm in white. I couldn't be happier with this 5 spot no date collection. I honestly think this is it for me:-x...other than affordables of course. I can't image wanting anything else.


----------



## smalleq (Jul 15, 2014)

Just got another GO Seventies after selling one last year and regretting it. I think this will hold for now. At some point, I'll probably consolidate the Seiko and Nomos Club into one watch, maybe the 62MAS reissue or one of the new Oyster Perpetuals.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

With a new arrival, and an incoming, I think I may finally be down to three. It wasn't really intentional, but all are very historic vintage designs. I traded out my IWC Mark XVIII Le Petit Prince, a Seiko beater, my Railmaster, and, if I bond with the Reverso, I'll pass on my Intra-matic.

Omega Speedmaster FOIS
JLC Reverso Grande Taille
Rado Captain Cook


----------



## WatchTheThrone17 (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## mikejulietpapa (Jul 10, 2012)

Left to right(ish)
- Seiko SRPC49J1
- Gallet & Co. Adanac "Navigator"
- Seiko 6117-8000
- Bulova Lunar Pilot Chronograph
- Mk II RTW Paradive

I'm currently wearing the Paradive on a daily basis and I literally just returned the Lunar Pilot but I'd like to get it again some time. Possibly selling the "Ninja Turtle" too but we'll see.


----------



## mikejulietpapa (Jul 10, 2012)

.


----------



## WatchTheThrone17 (Sep 2, 2017)

atdegs said:


> With a new arrival, and an incoming, I think I may finally be down to three. It wasn't really intentional, but all are very historic vintage designs. I traded out my IWC Mark XVIII Le Petit Prince, a Seiko beater, my Railmaster, and, if I bond with the Reverso, I'll pass on my Intra-matic.
> 
> Omega Speedmaster FOIS
> JLC Reverso Grande Taille
> ...


Absolutely LOVE the captain cook!


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

atdegs said:


> With a new arrival, and an incoming, I think I may finally be down to three. It wasn't really intentional, but all are very historic vintage designs. I traded out my IWC Mark XVIII Le Petit Prince, a Seiko beater, my Railmaster, and, if I bond with the Reverso, I'll pass on my Intra-matic.
> 
> Omega Speedmaster FOIS
> JLC Reverso Grande Taille
> ...


Great collection, what an elegant, gorgeous Reverso



scooby said:


> Replaced my 36mm OP Steel dial with the new 39mm in white. I couldn't be happier with this 5 spot no date collection. I honestly think this is it for me:-x...other than affordables of course. I can't image wanting anything else.
> 
> View attachment 13193181
> 
> ...


Another great collection amongst many -- the white OP stands out. I've been considering one for myself, how incredibly pleasantly aesthetic


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

I actually don't have the Reverso yet, but it's in the mail. I traded an IWC I really liked for it, but it was a bit redundant in my collection. I've always wanted a really nice dress/y watch, but it took a while to work myself up to something that was a big enough step ahead of my Intra-matic. If I bond with it, the IM will hit the sales forum though.



TJ Boogie said:


> Great collection, what an elegant, gorgeous Reverso


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

mikejulietpapa said:


> Left to right(ish)
> - Seiko SRPC49J1
> - Gallet & Co. Adanac "Navigator"
> - Seiko 6117-8000
> ...


I purchased that Seiko Navigator Timer last year, and I love it. I don't see them too often on here.

Nice collection.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

atdegs said:


> With a new arrival, and an incoming, I think I may finally be down to three. It wasn't really intentional, but all are very historic vintage designs. I traded out my IWC Mark XVIII Le Petit Prince, a Seiko beater, my Railmaster, and, if I bond with the Reverso, I'll pass on my Intra-matic.
> 
> Omega Speedmaster FOIS
> JLC Reverso Grande Taille
> ...





atdegs said:


> I actually don't have the Reverso yet, but it's in the mail. I traded an IWC I really liked for it, but it was a bit redundant in my collection. I've always wanted a really nice dress/y watch, but it took a while to work myself up to something that was a big enough step ahead of my Intra-matic. If I bond with it, the IM will hit the sales forum though.


It'll be interesting to see how you react to it. It's a piece I've always looked at longingly. 
Cheers, and I hope it makes a favorable impression on the wrist.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

My Germans


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

My starters. The Marathon may get benched by the new Tuna I have incoming. The next thing will be changing the SARB for an Explorer later this year. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Lots of updates in the last few months. Hopefully it'll stabilize for a while now. Was hoping to get down to three, but decided to keep the Farer.

Left to right:
JLC Reverso Grande Taille
Rado Captain Cook LE
Farer Ponting GMT
Omega Speedmaster FOIS


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Interesting side note, they're all 19mm except the Farer. Going to have lots of straps to sell/trade.



atdegs said:


> Lots of updates in the last few months. Hopefully it'll stabilize for a while now. Was hoping to get down to three, but decided to keep the Farer.
> 
> Left to right:
> JLC Reverso Grande Taille
> ...


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

My main 6.


----------



## jmorski (Dec 20, 2017)

scooby said:


> Replaced my 36mm OP Steel dial with the new 39mm in white. I couldn't be happier with this 5 spot no date collection. I honestly think this is it for me:-x...other than affordables of course. I can't image wanting anything else.


Very nice! How do you find the visibility on that white OP? Is it as easy to read as your other watches?


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

jmorski said:


> Very nice! How do you find the visibility on that white OP? Is it as easy to read as your other watches?


0 issues. It's very legible in all lighting and angles from my experience with it thus far.


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

Double Post...


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Changed up the collection again. Got rid of the Explorer and added the IWC Chrono Antoine de Saint-Exupéry. Also got rid of the Speedy MKII and added the Aqua-Terra. Was getting a little chrono heavy. Most recently purchased a Gruppo Gamma Chrononaut.









Wore this combo again today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Enrico81 (May 23, 2014)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

May have a few more but this is the core of my collection


----------



## Casey Watson (Jun 3, 2018)

My Speedy, Chronomat, Datron 3019, Lejour 7765 and Rolex oysterdate. My favorite 5


----------



## sunizzle (Mar 24, 2014)

Love this thread - updated small collection.

- Speedy pro 3572.50 - often on leather
- GMT Master II 16710
- MUT Moon black dial
- Black bay blue - rubber or NATO

Pic is missing a gshock 5610.

I think I'm done for a good long while - feedback welcome!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haganaga (Dec 23, 2015)

sunizzle said:


> Love this thread - updated small collection.
> 
> - Speedy pro 3572.50 - often on leather
> - GMT Master II 16710
> ...


Very well done. Done for a while? I'd say you're done forever. Time to find a new hobby/obsession!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EightEyes (Jul 2, 2015)

Finally added a third piece! Taking it slow...

Hamilton Navy Pioneer
Omega Aqua Terra
Rolex GMT-Master II BLNR

Not sure what my next move will be. I feel like I have a lot of bases covered now, even though I don't have either a proper dive watch, or a proper dress watch. The AT is actually 100% fine with both pool and suit duty, if I'm being honest with myself.


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathan356 (Mar 20, 2016)

This is the core of my collection and covers just about all the bases:


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

My small Quartz/Hand Wind collection...


----------



## Casey Watson (Jun 3, 2018)

Here's the core of my collection


----------



## Davidson (Feb 18, 2018)

Here's where things stand at the moment. I go back and forth with the Seiko Sportsman - I love the design but I'm not sure that I need it. I'd like to get a mid-size diver, chronograph and a blue dial of some sort.


----------



## Davidson (Feb 18, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

I always buy the smallest watches I can find.


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

sunizzle said:


> Love this thread - updated small collection.
> 
> - Speedy pro 3572.50 - often on leather
> - GMT Master II 16710
> ...


 Nice. Seems like functionally, it is a balanced collection that covers everything. I would add a silver/white dial watch though, for something smart-casual, in between the JLC and the sports watches. Something on leather. Maybe vintage or retro inspired. I used to have a Longines 1945 Heritage that filled this role.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

This is one of my favorite threads on WUS - it's helpful to me in terms of seeing how others "curate" their collections. Here's where I'm at right now...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tymonster (Jun 17, 2017)

Always said I'd never have more than 3. Can't see myself moving on from any of these though so maybe a 4th (or 5th) down the road.


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## ac8587 (Jan 19, 2014)

Both of these run less than $3000, might pick up a pro pilot. I've really taken a liking to oris.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

The core of my humble collection so far, excludes a few gifted and outbound pieces...


----------



## phsan007 (Nov 7, 2017)

GMW-B5000 is on her way home 

I'm looking forward to adding a dress and a GMT to my humble collection.

Nowadays I'm thinking about the SARB035 / Mido Baroncelli II for the dress and the Glycine Airman 1953 Reissue for the GMT / purist.

My grails are a Speedy Pro Hesalite, a Nomos Orion 39 and a Tudor BB 2 tone.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Hopefully, I qualify now!

Sorry for the terrible photo.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

dantan said:


> Hopefully, I qualify now!
> 
> Sorry for the terrible photo.


Stunning! But unfortunately it still doesn't qualify (OP mentions 4-5). Lol.
But seriously, that's a very nice and well balanced collection. Good work!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Soh1982 said:


> Stunning! But unfortunately it still doesn't qualify (OP mentions 4-5). Lol.
> But seriously, that's a very nice and well balanced collection. Good work!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!

I have sold so many Watches in recent times.

One of these seven is for sale, and I might advertise one or two more for sale, and then I really will qualify!


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

dantan said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I have sold so many Watches in recent times.
> 
> One of these seven is for sale, and I might advertise one or two more for sale, and then I really will qualify!


With a collection like that, I don't care if you qualify or not, I just wanna see it! Lol. And I am sure OP wouldn't mind either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

dantan said:


> Hopefully, I qualify now!
> 
> Sorry for the terrible photo.


Dan, I've been following your progress in your other thread, and am really impressed with what you've accomplished. The collection looks fantastic and well balanced. Nice work!


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 13330337


Beautiful. Looks like your collection has really changed. Love that Davosa.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ben_den99 (Jan 17, 2018)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 13330337


Nice collection! How do you like your Squale? I'm interested in a blue Atmos 50. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

ben_den99 said:


> Nice collection! How do you like your Squale? I'm interested in a blue Atmos 50. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe a little bit chunky, but very comfortable and realy nice bomb proof watch.
Like it soo much!


----------



## jsaen (Apr 26, 2015)

I admire those of you who have gotten down to 3-5 watches. I want to because then I'd always be wearing my very favorite watches. But there are too many different kinds of watches that I find interesting.

Here's my Zenith collection. Mostly vintage, some new. All Chronographs. Two of them are old enough to be before El Primeros.









I think my favorite is the A277. I don't know why. It's from the mid 60s, before the El Primero.

I'm intimidated to wear the original Cairelli, so I don't wear it too often.

I like the reissue of the Cairelli, the Tipo CP2, however when I want to wear a chronograph, I usually want to wear vintage. But I wear it often because, as I said, the original is intimidating.

The A278 is the plainest, and I like it because of that.

The Movado was from when Zenith and Movado where the same company. I like the different case and orange hands.

The reissue of the A386 is the nicest, shiniest, etc.


----------



## alberto.b (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Mine should now qualify!


----------



## 200m (Jul 17, 2018)

When I have been more younger I bought watches only for buying. Currently, my little collection only have two pieces. Usually I search diver watch low cost and specifically not mechanicals (I prefer quarzt). Chek my username 😛


----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

dantan said:


> Mine should now qualify!


you sold the Mont Blanc as well?

- - - Updated - - -



dantan said:


> Mine should now qualify!


you sold the Mont Blanc as well?


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

zimv20ca said:


> you sold the Mont Blanc as well?


Yes; that got sold and posted out less than 24 hours after I advertised it!

- - - Updated - - -



zimv20ca said:


> you sold the Mont Blanc as well?


Yes; that got sold and posted out less than 24 hours after I advertised it!


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

dantan said:


> Mine should now qualify!


I am glad you sold that montblanc. It was a nice piece but you didn't really need it (IMHO) and now this is a perfectly balanced small collection! Absolutely love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Soh1982 said:


> I am glad you sold that montblanc. It was a nice piece but you didn't really need it (IMHO) and now this is a perfectly balanced small collection! Absolutely love it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Surprisingly, I was rather sad to see it go, but it made sense.

I did not lose as much money on it as I had expected.

- - - Updated - - -



Soh1982 said:


> I am glad you sold that montblanc. It was a nice piece but you didn't really need it (IMHO) and now this is a perfectly balanced small collection! Absolutely love it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Surprisingly, I was rather sad to see it go, but it made sense.

I did not lose as much money on it as I had expected.


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

Here's my six seater...


----------



## alberto.b (Jan 30, 2018)

Here we go with the full collection


----------



## alvinpatrick (Dec 25, 2013)

dantan said:


> Mine should now qualify!


Nice set! How do you feel about having both the santos and the reverso? I'm seriously planning to get either one (although just the medium thin handwind reverso) and I'm leaning towards the cartier only because I'm planning to wear them more casual than formal and in that case I'll need a steel bracelet. Brand and movement I'd rather get the jlc though.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

alvinpatrick said:


> Nice set! How do you feel about having both the santos and the reverso? I'm seriously planning to get either one (although just the medium thin handwind reverso) and I'm leaning towards the cartier only because I'm planning to wear them more casual than formal and in that case I'll need a steel bracelet. Brand and movement I'd rather get the jlc though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Hi Alvin or Patrick,
In my opinion, the Cartier Santos is 60% dressy and 40% casual.

In my opinion, my Jaeger-LeCoultre Tribute Small Seconds is 80% dressy and 20% casual.

Based on what you have described, the Santos would suit you better.

The Santos also has far superior water resistance (100m vs 30m).

I know what you mean, by preferring the JLC brand, but Cartier is no slouch at all, and has real history and heritage, too!

- - - Updated - - -



alvinpatrick said:


> Nice set! How do you feel about having both the santos and the reverso? I'm seriously planning to get either one (although just the medium thin handwind reverso) and I'm leaning towards the cartier only because I'm planning to wear them more casual than formal and in that case I'll need a steel bracelet. Brand and movement I'd rather get the jlc though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Hi Alvin or Patrick,
In my opinion, the Cartier Santos is 60% dressy and 40% casual.

In my opinion, my Jaeger-LeCoultre Tribute Small Seconds is 80% dressy and 20% casual.

Based on what you have described, the Santos would suit you better.

The Santos also has far superior water resistance (100m vs 30m).

I know what you mean, by preferring the JLC brand, but Cartier is no slouch at all, and has real history and heritage, too!


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Hopefully, this is a better photo.


----------



## mrandersen10 (Mar 25, 2018)

I have a strange obsession with the vintage "radium" lume over a matte black dial look. Thus, my humble 3-watch collection has that theme running through every piece--even my G-shock


----------



## cgaites (Feb 3, 2018)

Believe I've posted before, but have recently added a couple of new divers. I could use a dress watch, but rarely need find myself in situations where the Aqua Terra is too casual so will probably pick up a Swordhand SMP next.


----------



## beckcommar (Sep 17, 2016)

Here's mine. I've been thinking less and less about features and complications and more and more about wanting a collection that ranges from rugged to refined. I think these three give me a nice spectrum with the North Flag being a rugged adventure watch, the Speedmaster 3594 being a sporty casual watch made a little more elegant with the steel bezel and polished hands, and the Alpha-handed Rolex 1601 serving as a refined watch that will be elegant enough for any event where I'd be invited.


----------



## MiDirtyBastard (Apr 29, 2016)

Cgaites... just curious, how’d you start wearing the leather straps upside down? Have not seen that before and curious


----------



## cgaites (Feb 3, 2018)

I started wearing them like that after I had kids. The first time wasn’t just by mistake, but I found that I could more easily put watches on and adjust them with one hand that way. Since my youngest are only just getting out of the toddler stage, ability to do things one handed is an asset.


----------



## cgaites (Feb 3, 2018)

Last post should read,”was just by mistake”


----------



## MiDirtyBastard (Apr 29, 2016)

Completely get it! My 18 month and 4 year old love to try on my watches and wash my divers for me. Simplicity around kids is key!


----------



## ericsku87 (Mar 30, 2018)

dantan said:


> Hopefully, this is a better photo.


Insane collection. I almost pulled the trigger on that Santos after lurking the review you wrote a few months ago. Hope you are still enjoying it.


----------



## njegos (Dec 7, 2013)

Gentlemen, 6 pieces is not a small collection. Please keep that in mind.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

ericsku87 said:


> Insane collection. I almost pulled the trigger on that Santos after lurking the review you wrote a few months ago. Hope you are still enjoying it.


Thank you!

I am very much enjoying my Cartier Santos, and wear it four or five times per week, on average.

- - - Updated - - -



ericsku87 said:


> Insane collection. I almost pulled the trigger on that Santos after lurking the review you wrote a few months ago. Hope you are still enjoying it.


Thank you!

I am very much enjoying my Cartier Santos, and wear it four or five times per week, on average.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

A little bigger then the accepted small collection for this thread but I thought I'd still share. Fairly satisfied and content with this bunch at the moment, after buying and selling hundreds of watches over the years.

1) Glashutte Original Senator Sixties
2) IWC Mark XVIII Le Petit Prince 
3) Omega Speedmaster Mark IV professional
4) Rolex GMT Master II 116710LN
5) Nomos Club Date 733
6) Grand Seiko SBGV225
7) Ball Skin diver 
8) G Shock GWM5610

Would love to own a bronze diver but can't find anything which ticks all the boxes. Would ideally like a quartz bronze dive watch but those don't really exist. Have a 4 watch winder with another 4 slots to accommodate a total of 8 watches and then 1 for the wrist, making 9 the magic number. Have these 8. Holding out the final slot for that perfect bronze watch. Or if Ball can ever come up with a bronze dive watch between 40-42mm then I would sell skin diver, get the bronze ball and ditch the plan for the 9th. At some point I may replace this GS with GS Quartz GMT coming out next year. May swap my GMT II for a Pepsi GMT II. But other then that, I don't foresee any changes, at least in the near future or may be even ever. Which would mean that I might be done with this hobby.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)

My "core" collection, the others are backups...


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)

double post


----------



## Banko (Oct 6, 2010)

Been a while since I posted in one of my favorite threads here.

Have swapped a couple of watches and consolidated further from 4/5 to 3, and have a pretty good mix now. Wear suits every day to work, and all three can take that, though I only wear the Sub for work occasionally.

Omega Speedmaster: mainly on straps and mainly brown ones, for the days where I like to wear brown belt and shoes. Works well in almost all situations and have a lot of straps to change with.

Rolex SubC: mainly on bracelet and my usual weekend/casual watch. Really like the bracelet quality and the overall design and feel of the watch. Feels like a solid piece that can take whatever situation I will put it in.

JLC MUT Moon: dress watch on black croco. Wear it 80 % of my time at work and like the low key/simple yet classy appearance. Really compliments a nice suit in my view.

Trying to convince myself not to do any more trades or swaps, as I think I have found the collection that fit my needs the best. 
Would still like add an IWC Flieger and a Rolex Explorer to my collection again, as I really enjoyed those pieces. But think I will wait and see if the feeling is there long term as well.


----------



## greedy (Dec 19, 2017)

Banko said:


> Been a while since I posted in one of my favorite threads here.
> 
> Have swapped a couple of watches and consolidated further from 4/5 to 3, and have a pretty good mix now. Wear suits every day to work, and all three can take that, though I only wear the Sub for work occasionally.
> 
> ...


That is quite a tasteful collection.

Congratiulations


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Banko said:


> Been a while since I posted in one of my favorite threads here.
> 
> Have swapped a couple of watches and consolidated further from 4/5 to 3, and have a pretty good mix now. Wear suits every day to work, and all three can take that, though I only wear the Sub for work occasionally.
> 
> ...


Yes this is a fantastic 3-piece collection, Banko. These are 3 instant classics, that could easily pass as a great lifelong collection.


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

Banko said:


> Been a while since I posted in one of my favorite threads here.
> 
> Have swapped a couple of watches and consolidated further from 4/5 to 3, and have a pretty good mix now. Wear suits every day to work, and all three can take that, though I only wear the Sub for work occasionally.
> 
> ...


Pretty sick 3 piece I must say. Pretty much have everything covered.


----------



## oztech (Apr 30, 2015)

Banko said:


> Been a while since I posted in one of my favorite threads here.
> 
> Have swapped a couple of watches and consolidated further from 4/5 to 3, and have a pretty good mix now. Wear suits every day to work, and all three can take that, though I only wear the Sub for work occasionally.
> 
> ...


i would be proud of that 3 which covers it all very nice.


----------



## alvinpatrick (Dec 25, 2013)

One was scheduled to be sold today so I decided to take a family picture.

Got a couple Gshocks to round this out but this is pretty much it. Sale did push through and the SARX is now with a nice new owner.

Wanted to share the story behind these but I'll probably leave that for another day.

L-R
Halios Tropik B Green
Sinn U1
Seiko SARX035
Rolex Oyster Perpetual









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Texex (Mar 14, 2018)

Just about as complete you can get in a 3 piece collection, well done.


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Lots of great collections in this thread! My Longines Hydroconquest arrived today and I'm very happy with it. Blue is such a hard color to get right and Longines nailed it. I wanted to pick up one before the ceramic bezels took over, I just think aluminum looks better and has a more vintage feel. Plus eventually it'll fade a bit which will look awesome.

Think I'm done for now till I take the next step to higher end watches (hopefully lol)

Chronograph, diver, dress watch is the perfect combo imo


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Giggo said:


> Recently added the SRPC23
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My duo is now a trio

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

It's been a few months since I contributed to this thread although I do still take a look at it every few days. Great collections everyone.

Sold my Seiko SARB035 recently. Great watch but it wasn't doing it for me anymore and since I added the Tudor it was surplus to requirements. I bought the Dan Henry 1964 as soon as it was released as I had been lusting after a vintage chrono but couldn't part with the cash for one. This does the job nicely and my bank account is still respectable.

Well, it's almost 8 years since I got my first Swiss auto for my 30th after moving on from the digitals and fashion watches of my youth. In that time I've learned a hell of a lot and bought and sold too many pieces to mention but at this point I can honestly say I am completely satisfied with how my small collection has turned out. Obviously being a complete watch nutcase I'd love to have more but on my modest budget i can't justify the extravagance anymore. These 5 cover all bases for me. It's taken a lot of time, money and research but it's been great fun in the process.

I could maybe lose the Longines as the Tudor suits the dress watch role but I do love the look and I think it's different enough to warrant keeping for the time being.

Sizes 34mm - 38mm. My wrist can't handle any bigger, a lesson that took a long time to learn!









Diver - Seiko SKX013
Daily - Omega Aqua Terra 2504.80
Daily/Dress - Tudor Prince Oysterdate
Dress - Longines Heritage Conquest
Chrono - Dan Henry 1964 Gran Turismo

Cheers


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Double post.


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

Love the Tudor Watch Obsessive. Great addition, complements the Aqua Terra nicely.


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Berty234 said:


> Love the Tudor Watch Obsessive. Great addition, complements the Aqua Terra nicely.


Thanks man, I hope you're well.


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

Watch Obsessive said:


> Thanks man, I hope you're well.


Same to you, sir. All good here, I've found myself lured back to the forums...


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Berty234 said:


> Same to you, sir. All good here, I've found myself lured back to the forums...


Ha! You can never really leave, it's like the mafia.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

i rebooted.

all previous watches are out of rotation / in storage.

remaining are what i got in 2018: 2, 3, and 4 hands.


----------



## fishoop (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

Watch Obsessive said:


> It's been a few months since I contributed to this thread although I do still take a look at it every few days. Great collections everyone.
> 
> Sold my Seiko SARB035 recently. Great watch but it wasn't doing it for me anymore and since I added the Tudor it was surplus to requirements. I bought the Dan Henry 1964 as soon as it was released as I had been lusting after a vintage chrono but couldn't part with the cash for one. This does the job nicely and my bank account is still respectable.
> 
> ...


I think the Tudor has more overlap with the AT than the Longines. I'd keep that Longines between the two. It's a nice piece.


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

SaoDavi said:


> I think the Tudor has more overlap with the AT than the Longines. I'd keep that Longines between the two. It's a nice piece.


The Longines is a cracker. The Tudor scratches the Rolex Datejust itch that my poor arse can't afford.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeofSpades (Feb 19, 2016)

Being from German ancestry:

1. Sinn 104
2. Stowa Antea Schwartz Day / Date 390
3. Marathon GSAR (My first mid-tier watch. Am considering letting this one go.)
4. Orient World Timer (The brand that got me started.)
5. Casio Enduro MDV106-1A (A gift from my wife, my vacation watch, the only watch I take in the water.)

What am I missing? 
What changes might I consider? 
Is letting the GSAR go a mistake?

I am contemplating replacing the GSAR with a dressy white dial watch such as a Junghans Max Bill or a Chronoscope. Might also consider a vintage Omega dress watch. All of my watches are currently black dials so I feel that a white dial watch would round out the collection.


----------



## Rcs1113 (Jun 25, 2014)

Been pretty happy with this group for the last 9 months or so, and feel like I cover most bases with it. Maybe further in the future I'd like to pick up a jlc or rolex, but curious as to your immediate thoughts of any gaps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

1, 3, and 4 hands...

Luch 1-hander manual wind.
Seiko SNK809 automatic.
San Martin Pilot Type A, Seagull ST2130 movement.
Squale 1545 30 Atmos GMT "Pan Am", ETA 2893-2 movement.

Perfect size collection for me would be 3-4, maybe up to 6.


----------



## alvinpatrick (Dec 25, 2013)

So... after maybe 5 years on this thread I'm finally a bit settled in on my collection. Six watches here but really just four in rotation, maybe five.

Allow me to tell a quick story.

G-Shock G-1200D










This was my first watch over $200. Also I'd say the first watch I bought as an adult. I've always liked watches even as a kid but I never thought I'd be willing to spend over $500 on a watch. Maybe $1k tops. Christmas 2010 I got this as a present for myself for landing this job that I wanted. I wanted something versatile with a steel bracelet that can keep up with my lifestyle. I'm mostly smart casual in the office - rolled up long sleeves and jeans, gym/some sort of activity, travel everywhere from big cities to small towns, beach to day hikes.

I knew nothing about watches back then but this watch ticked all my boxes. G-shock ruggedness. Steel bracelet. Relatively subdued dial (for a G-shock especially). World time function that I did use when I remembered how. Solar power to last years. I've never had to adjust the date. Never even changed batteries.

A bit of a shame I hardly wear it anymore. Knowing what I know now I'd probably get me an SKX instead for half the price. Also just not too big on analog quartz watches anymore. I got a replacement rubber strap for it just to freshen it up a bit.

Halios Tropik B










Officially my first mechanical. I've had a few cheapos as a kid but honestly no idea what happened to them. Bought this watch right around the time I joined WUS. I wanted a watch that will age well, hence the bronze. Unfortunately doesn't get much wrist time any more and I keep thinking about selling it. Will probably buy some nice leathers for his one to keep things interesting.

Sinn U1









After having been on WUS and half a dozen other sites and forums for about 2 years back then I'd been through probably the same thing everyone has. The first six months alone I got maybe 6 watches, almost all brand new. Then I decided to slow down and start going for keepers.

This watch is definitely a keeper. It essentially replaces the G-shock and I got the U1 for the same reasons I got the G-1200D. Tough sports watch I can take anywhere for anything. Truth be told if I didn't need to dress up every now and then I could have this as my one and only watch.

From mid 2016 to the end of 2017 this was my everyday watch for work. This was and has been my travel watch. I've taken it to the beach, probably even worn it surfing. I've worn it up hiking. It's been to the biggest cities like New York, Hong Kong, and Tokyo.

This watch is my most valuable watch. Only drawback is the weight. Now that I'm not as active as I used to be the weight can be a little uncomfortable. But because of the submarine steel it also still looks pretty pristine. It can probably pass as a safe queen or even something less than a month old. The U1 doesn't get as much wrist time as it used to but it's never leaving the collection.

G-Shock GW-M5610BC










More than a year and a half I've been wearing pretty much just the Sinn. I used to coach and I wanted a digital. But like all my watches I didn't want to get something just for the sake of getting. I was hunting for a nice square G. Saw this one when I was in Tokyo last year and I left the store with it. Bought it mostly for the bracelet to be honest but at that price it wasn't really much of a risk or anything. I'm thinking about getting a replacement rubber to switch it up every now and then.

Or maybe I'll just buy another watch to swap straps with. 

Rolex Oyster Perpetual










Long story short - I'm getting married next year and I had a reason (excuse) to buy an heirloom watch.

But the truth is I've always wanted an everyday watch. Everybody has his own definition. I tried to check my dictionary but it said it had to be something versatile enough from boardroom to beach, something a bit nimble, versatile (preferably with replaceable straps). I've considered everything from a Seiko 5 and the SARBs (even bought a SARX in Tokyo) to the Sinn 556 to the Omega AT to the Vacheron Overseas.

I don't think I'm gonna be able to justify spending on a Vacheron ever in my lifetime and I've always wanted a blue Air King 5500. I've wanted one since I saw an article on it some 5 years ago. The OP is a modern take - 39mm dial, indices, blue sunburst.

And then the stars aligned. I got engaged early this year, got a little extra cash, and the AD gave me a call a couple weeks after I inquired. Now it's hard to justify getting another watch or even wearing the others. I can basically wear this for everything I do. Pretty much except for some specific stuff for the G-Shock and the next one.

Seiko Presage SRPC99J










I didn't need another watch. I'll never NEED another watch. But I take the bus to work at least once a week and I wanted a Seiko. The plan was to either get a Seiko 5 to use as an affordable OP or get an SKX to switch with the U1. The day I was gonna buy one I see this in the store. AND I didn't have a dress watch. So I ponied up the extra cash and got this one. I've always wanted a cocktail time anyway.

This one isn't gonna be anywhere near as versatile as the Rolex. Not even as versatile as the Sinn. But it's affordable and I think it rounds out the collection nicely.

Now I kinda look at this as having two 2-watch collections. The OP with the U1 and the Seiko with the G-Shock. Plus a couple fun watches around.

To be honest I'd probably get another dress watch for my wedding. But until then I might need to stop coming over here.

Now some family pics.



















Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alvinpatrick (Dec 25, 2013)

Btw notice how the G-shock is 5 minutes fast after 8 years. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dariomac (Feb 9, 2015)

current status of the collection after several changes to down-size it in number as well mm from 41-42mm in general to now 40mm or less . i convert from not like it the small watches to now only uses below 40mm watches


----------



## dariomac (Feb 9, 2015)

View attachment 13619701


current status of the collection after several changes to down-size it in number as well mm from 41-42mm in general to now 40mm or less . i convert from not like it the small watches to now only uses below 40mm watches


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

After flipping a ton the past year, I've settled on these two: 









I'm hoping to not purchase anything else until next spring, although the new Nodus Avalon has my interest along with the upcoming Oak and Oscar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamTimeZone (Sep 3, 2018)

I seem to end up with four no matter what I do. Left to right: JLC Master Control Sector, Omega Railmaster 1957, Farer Hudson, Oris Divers 65.


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

BB58 just added, finally a BB that fits comfortably.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Is 35+ small?!?!


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

Some excellent small collections here!! I'm afraid I've outgrown what would be deemed a "small" collection, but still love the thoughtfulness behind these selections. Keep em coming


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

Tag Heuer Aquaracer, 1988 Seiko 5, Hamilton Navy Pioneer, Ferro and Company AGL Pilot and Tourby Old Military Vintage


----------



## fishoop (Jun 23, 2012)

Mchu004 said:


> Some excellent small collections here!! I'm afraid I've outgrown what would be deemed a "small" collection, but still love the thoughtfulness behind these selections. Keep em coming


Your collection is small in my book. In any case, your pictures are always a pleasure so don't hesitate to continue posting!


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Berty234 said:


> BB58 just added, finally a BB that fits comfortably.
> 
> View attachment 13620045


Perfection.

How is generally time reading on the fois? I'd own one were it not for those damn alpha hands

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## fishoop (Jun 23, 2012)

Rcs1113 said:


> Been pretty happy with this group for the last 9 months or so, and feel like I cover most bases with it. Maybe further in the future I'd like to pick up a jlc or rolex, but curious as to your immediate thoughts of any gaps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like it. It's a nice well rounded collection. Perhaps something like a Damasko would fit nicely into the group.


----------



## AKD1 (May 16, 2015)

Here's my current collection.


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

ebtromba said:


> Perfection.
> 
> How is generally time reading on the fois? I'd own one were it not for those damn alpha hands
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


I haven't found it an issue, although the Pro model is certainly more legible. Only a minor inconvenience in very bright or very dim lights.


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

Rcs1113 said:


> Been pretty happy with this group for the last 9 months or so, and feel like I cover most bases with it. Maybe further in the future I'd like to pick up a jlc or rolex, but curious as to your immediate thoughts of any gaps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd add or swap in a sportier watch without a bezel, like a flieger, GS Snowflake, Explorer, etc.

Great collection overall.


----------



## fantastic_planet (May 9, 2017)

The Proverbial "Two Watch" Collection: 14060m & 26300ST


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

updated, top row mine bottom
row is the wife's










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MosGerila (Nov 23, 2018)

Hi guys,

this is my first post here even though I am watching and reading this forum for some yearn now.
Here's my collection based on...no rule...just impulse buying more or less.  No expensive watches, just max 1200 USD I think...


----------



## kl.lampret (Jul 29, 2018)

My humble student appropriate collection 









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishoop (Jun 23, 2012)

Hey everyone! I guess I like simplicity....


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

fishoop said:


> Hey everyone! I guess I like simplicity....


You and me both! Love that simple no date collection!! I had that Nomos Orion at one point. I miss it.


----------



## Express44 (Nov 21, 2018)

Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic. Breitling Chronomat. Longines Heritage 1945. All 3 combined was $3500. It’s a start to a collection for me. I’m young and just starting and excited to keep it going!


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Giggo said:


> My duo is now a trio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After some maneuvering, my trio is back to a duo. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Giggo said:


> After some maneuvering, my trio is back to a duo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning! Great photo. LOVE the GS.


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

il Pirati said:


> Stunning! Great photo. LOVE the GS.


Thanks!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alvinpatrick (Dec 25, 2013)

MosGerila said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> this is my first post here even though I am watching and reading this forum for some yearn now.
> Here's my collection based on...no rule...just impulse buying more or less.  No expensive watches, just max 1200 USD I think...
> View attachment 13665233


Kinda ironic that you've been around for years and you post your 20 watches in a small collection thread isn't it?

Just saying.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Banko (Oct 6, 2010)

fishoop said:


> Hey everyone! I guess I like simplicity....


Great collection. Seems like you have found the design you prefer.


----------



## Banko (Oct 6, 2010)

scooby said:


> You and me both! Love that simple no date collection!! I had that Nomos Orion at one point. I miss it.
> 
> View attachment 13666623


Looks great. But how do you split the time between the Railmaster and Explorer? Seems like a bit of overlap. I used to have a black dial Omega AT and Explorer, and the AT got no wrist time at all.

And do you use the Speedy or Rolex OP as your most dressy watch?


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

Banko said:


> Looks great. But how do you split the time between the Railmaster and Explorer? Seems like a bit of overlap. I used to have a black dial Omega AT and Explorer, and the AT got no wrist time at all.
> 
> And do you use the Speedy or Rolex OP as your most dressy watch?


Truthfully, I don't wear any of them very often. Those 5 are my nicest watches and I enjoy them mainly for their aesthetics, history, and as art. They are worn sparingly around the house or out for dinner, so there's really no competition amongst them. I have a much larger collection of cheaper watches that I daily wear. The Railmaster is much easier to swap onto a strap and has much more of a vintage feel than the new Explorer. I consider the Railmaster and the Speedy my modern vintage pieces. Modern Rolexes have such a tight tolerance between the lugs, and such nice bracelets, that I will never bother changing them out to a strap. I have new leather inbound for the Railmaster as we speak.

I would consider the OP the dressier piece comparing it to the Speedmaster, but the main goal of this collection was to have 5 quality no date all arounders. All of them can pull off dress or sport equally. Beach to boardroom. I love dress watches, but I unfortunately almost never have a real reason to wear one. I don't own a true formal dress watch anymore. If I have an occasion to wear a dressier watch, it's usually my silver dial Omega Aqua Terra quartz on the Omega deployant croc strap.


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

My small core collection. I don't count my G-Shock or dying Casio convenience store watch.
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

sammers said:


> My small core collection. I don't count my G-Shock or dying Casio convenience store watch.
> 
> View attachment 13679625
> 
> ...


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

sammers said:


> My small core collection. I don't count my G-Shock or dying Casio convenience store watch.
> 
> View attachment 13679625
> 
> ...


That is a great collection you have. Tudor is very nice.


----------



## clayteson (Jan 5, 2016)

I'd say 4-6 watches is the sweet spot for me. I tend to be as realistic as it gets with watches (to the extent that I'm here posting a small collection). These manage to get me through everything from desk diving and duck hunting, to motocross and marriage. The carnival fills the void for a fairly low profile WR beater with excellent legibility and lume. I couldn't fit the TSAR under a thick cuff heavy jacket for winter excursions, it was just too thick and uncomfortable. It's been relegated to casual affairs and low impact work plus some beach duty. The G-shock covers everything obviously, but sees most of it's use as a 2-wheel companion (thick watches just don't mix well with hands on handlebars). The TAG was a graduation gift, and an awesome one. I don't mind the quartz, love the size and style, craftsmanship better than all of the others. The hammy fills all other voids for casual and desk wear. I enjoy it on leather and nato. Most recent purchase (other than a Spinnaker Tesei Ti that I don't like) was the SARB. Awesome watch, poor bracelet, essentially my dress piece. Would love to supplement with a blue dial diver/sports auto of a higher caliber, and also a constellation pie-pan as a true dress watch.


----------



## haganaga (Dec 23, 2015)

Picked up the SMPc today and I'm officially done for a minimum of 3 years (wife insisted and I happily obliged). There really isn't a thing missing from this and one could argue I could even shed a few. This has probably been my favorite thread here since I joined a few years ago. I'm going to be signing off for a while. Thanks to you all for your wonderful knowledge of this fantastic hobby/obsession. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

haganaga said:


> Picked up the SMPc today and I'm officially done for a minimum of 3 years (wife insisted and I happily obliged). There really isn't a thing missing from this and one could argue I could even shed a few. This has probably been my favorite thread here since I joined a few years ago. I'm going to be signing off for a while. Thanks to you all for your wonderful knowledge of this fantastic hobby/obsession.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh...I remember my wife and I having those same conversations years ago and making similar promises. She's since given up on trying to understand or tame this hobby.:-d Love your collection too! Congrats on the SMP...great watch.


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Banko (Oct 6, 2010)

Mchu004 said:


> View attachment 13686285


Very nice collection! Though not necessarily a small collection in its strictest sense. ;-)
Nice variety.


----------



## fishoop (Jun 23, 2012)

Mchu004 said:


> View attachment 13686285


Beautiful as always, Mchu!!!


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

From left to right:

Casio W-800H
Duxot Skin Diver (c. 1960s)
Seiko SKX013 (modded)
Oris Divers Sixty-Five
Squale Tropic GMT


----------



## Texex (Mar 14, 2018)

dariomac said:


> View attachment 13619701
> 
> 
> current status of the collection after several changes to down-size it in number as well mm from 41-42mm in general to now 40mm or less . i convert from not like it the small watches to now only uses below 40mm watches


What is the Rolex in the middle, I've never seen that and I love it. Cool gold crown.


----------



## Texex (Mar 14, 2018)

Mchu004 said:


> View attachment 13686285


Amazing collection and great photos. They look like a magazine ad. Love that Portugieser.


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

Texex said:


> What is the Rolex in the middle, I've never seen that and I love it. Cool gold crown.


Looks like a DJ in jubilee from the photo...


----------



## Express44 (Nov 21, 2018)

.


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

Texex said:


> What is the Rolex in the middle, I've never seen that and I love it. Cool gold crown.


DJ with a Buckley dial.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rugbyboy96 (Dec 14, 2017)

Going to sell my Frederique Constant and buy either a Tudor Black Bay Heritage in red on a nice Steveo Strap, something mottled black/red with red stitching OR a Tudor Oysterdate, undecided on a strap, OR possibly a Sinn 556i. Opinions?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Rugbyboy96 said:


> Going to sell my Frederique Constant and buy either a Tudor Black Bay Heritage in red on a nice Steveo Strap, something mottled black/red with red stitching OR a Tudor Oysterdate, undecided on a strap, OR possibly a Sinn 556i. Opinions?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I owned a Sinn 556i for a short time, took me ages to finally pull the trigger but couldn't bond with it. I was unable to get a perfect fit on the bracelet, looks good on different straps though and is a great piece.

I bought the same AT you own shortly after so sold the Sinn and with the money I bought a lovely Tudor Oysterdate. Alternates nicely with the Omega.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

NTH Antilles
Dagaz Thunderbolt
Seiko SBQJ017
Seiko SNE031
(Not shown) Casio DW-5600


----------



## jeromegz82 (Dec 10, 2018)

Here's my current collection. I dont plan to ever have more than I can fit in this box. Pretty much set for any occasion, but really just got what I liked.


----------



## Rugbyboy96 (Dec 14, 2017)

Watch Obsessive said:


> I bought the same AT you own shortly after so sold the Sinn and with the money I bought a lovely Tudor Oysterdate. Alternates nicely with the Omega.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good! I'm leaning towards a Seiko SARB017 instead now, then I'll just save until something really takes my fancy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Courtney Pike (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## marcusp23 (May 23, 2015)

jeromegz82 said:


> Here's my current collection. I dont plan to ever have more than I can fit in this box. Pretty much set for any occasion, but really just got what I liked.


Great collection. Mine is pretty similar (swap your IWC for a Big Pilot and your Blancpain for a DJ41 and you have my main 5). Covers just about every occasion, and agree with your buying philosophy


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

Watch Obsessive said:


> I owned a Sinn 556i for a short time, took me ages to finally pull the trigger but couldn't bond with it. I was unable to get a perfect fit on the bracelet, looks good on different straps though and is a great piece.
> 
> I bought the same AT you own shortly after so sold the Sinn and with the money I bought a lovely Tudor Oysterdate. Alternates nicely with the Omega.
> 
> ...


Nice rotation, is the Tudor a 'jumbo' 38mm?


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

sammers said:


> Nice rotation, is the Tudor a 'jumbo' 38mm?


Cheers, no, it's the standard 34mm. I've only got a 6.5" wrist so looks sweet on me. The Omega is 36mm.

Nothing in my collection is bigger than 38mm nowadays. It took a long time, lots of flipping and a lot of money to realise I can't go bigger!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gwilder (Aug 16, 2017)

Ok, you just inspired me to swap my Prince Oysterdate from the (aftermarket generic) oyster it's now on to (aftermarket generic) jubilee I have waiting.

Love that 36mm AT as well.


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

Watch Obsessive said:


> Cheers, no, it's the standard 34mm. I've only got a 6.5" wrist so looks sweet on me. The Omega is 36mm.
> 
> Nothing in my collection is bigger than 38mm nowadays. It took a long time, lots of flipping and a lot of money to realise I can't go bigger!


I'm with you there, 36-40mm seems to be the sweet spot for me although I value thinness and shorter lug-to-lug just as much as diameter.


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

sammers said:


> I'm with you there, 36-40mm seems to be the sweet spot for me although I value thinness and shorter lug-to-lug just as much as diameter.


Definitely agree. Thinness is a big factor for me. I owned a Seiko SARB035 for a while but sold it once I got the Tudor, that was a thick watch, also felt it was a touch large diameter wise for me.

I don't get why so many modern watches are so thick. The Omega isn't that old but is lovely and slim and water resistant to 150m.

The Seiko SKX013 is very thick, my next purchase will be a slim diver.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

gwilder said:


> Ok, you just inspired me to swap my Prince Oysterdate from the (aftermarket generic) oyster it's now on to (aftermarket generic) jubilee I have waiting.
> 
> Love that 36mm AT as well.


Glad to have helped!

I've got the original Tudor Oyster for it but can't resize it due to the old folded links and I'm not brave enough to try and tackle it. Modern bracelets are no problem but with the older ones you literally have to prise the links open. Too risky.

The jubilee is actually a Rolex bracelet. I've no idea if it's genuine as it was already on the watch when I bought it off the previous owner. It appears to be the real deal. It satisfies the DateJust itch that my skint arse can't afford yet. Love the classic look and it's a great time keeper too.

Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lylelovett666 (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

jeromegz82 said:


> Here's my current collection. I dont plan to ever have more than I can fit in this box. Pretty much set for any occasion, but really just got what I liked.


Great collection. You do not need anything else really. Congrats


----------



## Manxpot (Aug 21, 2017)

6 soon to be 5. Just got to decide whether to sell the INOX or the Hamilton


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

Manxpot said:


> 6 soon to be 5. Just got to decide whether to sell the INOX or the Hamilton
> 
> View attachment 13808885


I'd keep the Hammy, it adds variety with a classic field watch vibe. Nice divers btw


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

Visiting family for the next month, so here's my small collection for the trip:


----------



## fishoop (Jun 23, 2012)

Mchu004 said:


> Visiting family for the next month, so here's my small collection for the trip:
> 
> View attachment 13819299


Great as always!


----------



## Liberty Prime (Jan 13, 2018)

Lylelovett666 said:


>


I gather you like divers? xd

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## gwilder (Aug 16, 2017)

fascinating how some collections are variants on a pretty similar theme and some collections are all about wide range (obvious point but still interesting to see how things shake out for different people)


----------



## the.hatter (Jun 9, 2009)

Interesting too how quantity sometimes dilutes a collection. 

I’m not one to speak. Having recently sold my true dress watch, of course I have another incoming sports watch haha.


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

The collection as of 1/19, down to five core watches. I think there might be room for one more (but not in the box!). 

Explorer 12470
Ingenieur 3239
Seamaster 50th GMT
Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 Skin
BWC Chrono. 

I think the final place may come down to a Cartier Santos or Drive, or possibly a Zenith Rainbow.


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

mnf67 said:


> The collection as of 1/19, down to five core watches. I think there might be room for one more (but not in the box!).
> 
> Explorer 12470
> Ingenieur 3239
> ...


That Ingenieur.... DROOOOOL.
On my list to get someday.


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

Here's my humble collection of 3 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

I'm really happy with it.


----------



## iheri (May 21, 2018)

This would be my small exit collection:


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

Adding a Sinn 103 (Klassik) to the collection this month, and I hope to trade out my NSA four an incursion Edition soon


----------



## dbravo86 (May 13, 2017)

Zodiac Super Seawolf compression 53
Breitling Montbrillant
Omega Speedmaster Reduced
Longines Avigation Chronograph 
Fortis Cockpit One


----------



## AdamTimeZone (Sep 3, 2018)

Oris Divers Sixty-Five, Omega Railmaster Trilogy, JLC Master Control.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigricho12 (Jun 19, 2018)

I might lack the big ticket items me thinks haha


----------



## Tournemine (Oct 26, 2017)

This is a near perfect three watch collection in my mind. One can argue about missing certain complications or case materials, but in a three watch collection you'll always have to sacrifice something. 

Your JLC can be a smart everyday option as well as have the refinement to wear with everything but a tuxedo in the most conservative of situations.
The Railmaster is a wonderful everyday casual option, robust, with far more horological interest than any 6 digit Rolex or a Seamaster diver.
The Oris too suits the full on sports option perfectly. Respectable enough that you'll not feel underarmed when you meet a fellow WIS, yet cheap and robust enough for almost any activity. 

Well chosen!


----------



## tcal4404 (Aug 27, 2018)

Bigricho12 said:


> I might lack the big ticket items me thinks haha


what's the panda dialed chrono?


----------



## tcal4404 (Aug 27, 2018)

double post


----------



## Bigricho12 (Jun 19, 2018)

tcal4404 said:


> Bigricho12 said:
> 
> 
> > I might lack the big ticket items me thinks haha
> ...


Steinhart ocean 1 vintage


----------



## RCooper993 (Jul 23, 2018)

Cut down to very specific ones after years of sorting.


----------



## RCooper993 (Jul 23, 2018)

IWC 5002
IWC 3714
IWC 3786
JLC Reverso
JLC Amvox

Adds at some point


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

I was one diver over the limit, so the Samurai left and I picked up a Damasako DS30Y.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

American Jedi said:


> Adding a Sinn 103 (Klassik) to the collection this month, and I hope to trade out my NSA four an incursion Edition soon


Stunning picture of the Sinn. Wow. Nice collection!


----------



## Rocknrollwatches (Apr 2, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamTimeZone (Sep 3, 2018)

Nice collection with some lesser-seen pieces.



5661nicholas said:


> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob 1 Million (Dec 20, 2018)

5661nicholas said:


> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Hi what model is that damasko and where did you get that brown strap? , its really nice , perfect combo.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

5661Nicholas

That Damasko looks incredible on that strap, I'd like to echo what Rob said. Also, nice collection.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

TJ Boogie said:


> 5661Nicholas
> 
> That Damasko looks incredible on that strap, I'd like to echo what Rob said. Also, nice collection.





Rob 1 Million said:


> Hi what model is that damasko and where did you get that brown strap? , its really nice , perfect combo.


Thank you gentleman. The Damasko is the DS30. I bought it on a whim and it has FAR exceeded my expectations, can't wait for them to release a bracelet. It is pictured on a gray Watch Steward Strap, which if you have not tried I highly recommend. Extremely comfortable

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## just3pieces (Jan 26, 2019)

Here is my little collection: speedy fois, oris 65 movember, glycine airman gmt and scurfa diver one


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

5661nicholas said:


> Thank you gentleman. The Damasko is the DS30. I bought it on a whim and it has FAR exceeded my expectations, can't wait for them to release a bracelet. It is pictured on a gray Watch Steward Strap, which if you have not tried I highly recommend. Extremely comfortable
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I just picked up a DS30Y and can echo 5661nicholas comments and experience. I'm really digging this watch.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

crazy duplicate


----------



## jwillson (Nov 2, 2014)

From left to right, Lange 1815 Up Down, Bulgari Octo Finissimo, IWC Mark XVI, Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Ocean Commitment III, and Omega Speedmaster CK 2998. That gives me a dress watch, a dressy, ultra-thin sports watch, a beater/travel watch, a diver, and a chronograph. Something for every occasion!


----------



## AdamTimeZone (Sep 3, 2018)

Wow! Way to cover all the bases in style.



jwillson said:


> From left to right, Lange 1815 Up Down, Bulgari Octo Finissimo, IWC Mark XVI, Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Ocean Commitment III, and Omega Speedmaster CK 2998. That gives me a dress watch, a dressy, ultra-thin sports watch, a beater/travel watch, a diver, and a chronograph. Something for every occasion!


----------



## Rob 1 Million (Dec 20, 2018)

5661nicholas said:


> Thank you gentleman. The Damasko is the DS30. I bought it on a whim and it has FAR exceeded my expectations, can't wait for them to release a bracelet. It is pictured on a gray Watch Steward Strap, which if you have not tried I highly recommend. Extremely comfortable
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Ah looks brown in pics, looks cool either way...think that Damasko is a whim ill be saving for, for a few months yet !


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

jwillson said:


> From left to right, Lange 1815 Up Down, Bulgari Octo Finissimo, IWC Mark XVI, Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Ocean Commitment III, and Omega Speedmaster CK 2998. That gives me a dress watch, a dressy, ultra-thin sports watch, a beater/travel watch, a diver, and a chronograph. Something for every occasion!


Nice collection!


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

jwillson said:


> From left to right, Lange 1815 Up Down, Bulgari Octo Finissimo, IWC Mark XVI, Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Ocean Commitment III, and Omega Speedmaster CK 2998. That gives me a dress watch, a dressy, ultra-thin sports watch, a beater/travel watch, a diver, and a chronograph. Something for every occasion!


You know you have a high end collection when your beater is an IWC! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hedet (Oct 5, 2009)

The latest iteration


----------



## Rugbyboy96 (Dec 14, 2017)

My collection for the next couple years while I save for a Rolex Explorer 114270










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

This is where I find myself right now. Thinking about squirreling away some money and eventually buying a Submariner...


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm happy to see some actually SMALL collections! The journey to whittle down a collection is always challenging and a lot of the collections here show remarkable restraint and thoughtfulness.


----------



## Noni51 (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Watches&Coffee (Feb 7, 2019)

Sorry for poor photo skills.

Omega Planet Ocean 8500
Citizen Nighthawk
Seiko SKX J MOD by Robert Thayer W/ MKII parts (sapphire crystal & sword hands)
Damasko DA36 (low 3XX serial)
Precista PRS-18A


----------



## PappyM3 (Aug 11, 2017)

I'm stretching the "small" adjective, but I think it still falls into small. The g-shock and weekender are going away shortly to make it a 4-watch collection. The weekender never gets wrist time anymore and the G-Shock stinks for its intended purpose. The buttons can't be used with gloves on, and are really hard to use without gloves.

*- Casio G-Shock GW5000-1JF (patrol watch)

- Seiko SKX-007, modded (field watch)

- Timex Weekender Chronograph (casual watch)

- Seiko SARB065 (date night watch)

- Homemade dive watch (vacation watch)

- Omega Speedmaster (daily and office watch) *


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

One more update, Zelos DMT out, Helson Turtle in. I think this will be it for changes in 2019.


----------



## ca_ng (Nov 25, 2014)

Only 2 - a vintage diver and a vintage chrono. I'm not sure where this is heading but I enjoy the chase. The Type II is birth year late 70s and the Guinand FO is a recent pick up from a decade before that.


----------



## PappyM3 (Aug 11, 2017)

That's a hell of a duo. Very nice.



ca_ng said:


> Only 2 - a vintage diver and a vintage chrono. I'm not sure where this is heading but I enjoy the chase. The Type II is birth year late 70s and the Guinand FO is a recent pick up from a decade before that.


----------



## PappyM3 (Aug 11, 2017)

That's a hell of a duo. Very nice.



ca_ng said:


> Only 2 - a vintage diver and a vintage chrono. I'm not sure where this is heading but I enjoy the chase. The Type II is birth year late 70s and the Guinand FO is a recent pick up from a decade before that.


----------



## OnyxNight (Feb 2, 2019)

Only three watches! The SNK807 gets the most wrist time, so I regulated it to +/-2 seconds/day and changed out the hardlex for a sapphire crystal. The Max Bill is hands down the nicest thing in my wardrobe, so it usually comes out on fancy occasions. And the F-105w is my gym watch. It's indestructible and I love the EL upgrade from the F-91w's LED.


----------



## giosaurus rex (Feb 23, 2014)

Seiko SKX007 modded with Dagaz Snowflake components, Seiko SKX781, Orient Bambino Gen 2 V3, Omega Seamaster 2255.80, Omega Seamaster 212.30.41.20.01.002. I'm expecting a Rolex Submariner by the end of this year. I will be selling the SKX007 and possibly the Co-Axial Seamaster.


----------



## giosaurus rex (Feb 23, 2014)

double post


----------



## kerner (Dec 13, 2015)

not my whole collection, just what's in the winder


----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

My humble pieces, please don't laugh at me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

OnyxNight said:


> Only three watches! The SNK807 gets the most wrist time, so I regulated it to +/-2 seconds/day and changed out the hardlex for a sapphire crystal. The Max Bill is hands down the nicest thing in my wardrobe, so it usually comes out on fancy occasions. And the F-105w is my gym watch. It's indestructible and I love the EL upgrade from the F-91w's LED.
> 
> View attachment 13898017


Love that Junghan max bill.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mayor Dawgmeat (Jan 12, 2019)

Sinn 104, Sinn 6099, Nomos Tangente 38 Datum, Botta Uno Carbon Black


----------



## OnyxNight (Feb 2, 2019)

**** Sapien X said:


> Love that Junghan max bill.


It's extraordinarily elegant in person. One of the best minimal designs around, in my opinion. My terrible photography does not do it any kind of justice.


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Room for a 5th one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

OnyxNight said:


> Only three watches! The SNK807 gets the most wrist time, so I regulated it to +/-2 seconds/day and changed out the hardlex for a sapphire crystal. The Max Bill is hands down the nicest thing in my wardrobe, so it usually comes out on fancy occasions. And the F-105w is my gym watch. It's indestructible and I love the EL upgrade from the F-91w's LED.
> 
> View attachment 13898017


Love 3 watch collections, especially when they show variety and reasoning behind each piece.


----------



## wootx (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## tcal4404 (Aug 27, 2018)

this is my favorite thread on the entire forum


----------



## ShawntheSheep (Aug 16, 2017)

I stick to my omegas, goal is to not have more than 3 "heavy" pieces. I also have a swatch i use when i get too caught up in new potential purchases/trades









Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## Jrsaleh (Aug 3, 2018)

4 mechanicals. I also have 3 shinola’s that i wear when i’m working out etc

Sinn ezm 1.1
Steinhart ocean one vintage
Christopher ward c60 bronze (switch between cork brown strap and navy nato w bronze hardware)
Bremont s500

I obviously have a type!


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)

Casio
Maratac
Seiko
Oris


----------



## whoischich (Sep 11, 2014)

Jrsaleh said:


> 4 mechanicals. I also have 3 shinola's that i wear when i'm working out etc
> 
> Sinn ezm 1.1
> Steinhart ocean one vintage
> ...


...and a hatred of returning bezels to zero/noon!


----------



## impromptujazz (May 22, 2017)

loving these collections. especially a succinct mix of new and old


----------



## javin6 (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## alexjust (Feb 8, 2016)

Its funny how few Tags you see in these posts


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Nm. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Banko (Oct 6, 2010)

Small update to my small collection. 
Swapped my SubC with a 14060M, as I missed being able to put on nato, leather and other straps to the sub. I found the SubC lugs too wide for a nice look (on leather) and therefore decided to trade it for a five digit. 
Have previously owned a 14060, 16660 and 16710, and I am pleased with the 14060M as I find the dial is great balance with 4 lines, though I may be influenced by my time with the SubC.

Anyway, below is a pic of the collection and a pic of how the Sub and Speedy take different straps, and thereby greatly expand the look of a small and simple collection. 
Usual configuration is:
Sub - casual on bracelet or leather (and sometimes to the office)
Speedy - smart casual on brown leather (for days at the office with brown shoes)
JLC - dress watch on black leather (for most days at the office with black shoes).

I think I have found a varied and nice collection after many years of expanding, consolidating and trading. I may expand with an Explorer in the collection again at some point, or swap my JLC with a Lange, but for now I am done.

Typical setup:









Speedy variations:









Sub variations:








(Yes it's my old 14060, but overall look is not that different).


----------



## tcal4404 (Aug 27, 2018)

^^^nicely done!


----------



## Bitmover (Jul 13, 2018)

Banko said:


> Small update to my small collection.
> Swapped my SubC with a 14060M, as I missed being able to put on nato, leather and other straps to the sub. I found the SubC lugs too wide for a nice look (on leather) and therefore decided to trade it for a five digit.
> Have previously owned a 14060, 16660 and 16710, and I am pleased with the 14060M as I find the dial is great balance with 4 lines, though I may be influenced by my time with the SubC.
> 
> ...


What band is the Speedy? It looks like that sunken ship reindeer leather.


----------



## Banko (Oct 6, 2010)

Bitmover said:


> What band is the Speedy? It looks like that sunken ship reindeer leather.


Correct. It is indeed Metta Catherina leather. Well spotted!

It is custom made by Diaboliq Straps, however I do not think he has any leather left.

And for those interested in reading more about the leather: https://www.nytimes.com/2002/04/28/nyregion/a-200-year-old-gift-from-under-the-sea.html


----------



## Bitmover (Jul 13, 2018)

Banko said:


> Correct. It is indeed Metta Catherina leather. Well spotted!
> 
> It is custom made by Diaboliq Straps, however I do not think he has any leather left.


Well it looks great on the Speedy! I saw a card case made out of it and fell in love but it was $$$$$.


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

hedet said:


> The latest iteration


Sweet!


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

My current collection of four










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunizzle (Mar 24, 2014)

My four - hard for me to move beyond this, think I am done and will now just move to lurking 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tcal4404 (Aug 27, 2018)

sunizzle said:


> My four - hard for me to move beyond this, think I am done and will now just move to lurking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great collection!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Okay, here's the current collection. I don't count the digital ones but they are in the photo. And I set them all before the photo!! Looking to sell the top left two, or trade for one so I have less watches.

Here goes.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

siranak said:


> My current collection of four
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it! If you switch Tudor for Explorer 1 then it will be perfection but of course likes are subjective and if you like the Tudor more then you can't beat this well thought out collection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malern (Apr 15, 2011)

sunizzle said:


> My four - hard for me to move beyond this, think I am done and will now just move to lurking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great collection. Perhaps sell the Tudor and get a SubND?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

sunizzle said:


> My four - hard for me to move beyond this, think I am done and will now just move to lurking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicely done. I wish that JLC had a light face. It would have given the collection some color variation but I am nitpicking here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Soh1982 said:


> Love it! If you switch Tudor for Explorer 1 then it will be perfection but of course likes are subjective and if you like the Tudor more then you can't beat this well thought out collection!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks,

An explorer would definitely be nice although I love the blue dial on the Tudor.

I'm trying hard to avoid overlap but I'll likely fail - I've even had the idea of adding the blue dial El Primero to make it two of them recently.

I'd definitely like a pilot watch, maybe a Type XX.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

One more update. Out with the Steinhart Ocean One Vintage and in with a Smiths PRS-25 (40 mm)
Dressy Diver - Longines HC
Diver - Helson Turtle
Tool - Damasko
Dressy Tool/Field - Smiths
I'm set


----------



## Ben93 (Aug 10, 2017)

My watches:


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

malern said:


> Great collection. Perhaps sell the Tudor and get a SubND?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## malern (Apr 15, 2011)

I’m assuming the Tudor holds the dive watch category in the collection, and I personally think the Rolex SubND is a superior watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

malern said:


> I'm assuming the Tudor holds the dive watch category in the collection, and I personally think the Rolex SubND is a superior watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think anyone could say it's not a better watch quality wise. But he already has a Rolex

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben93 (Aug 10, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> I don't think anyone could say it's not a better watch quality wise. But he already has a Rolex
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I like the Tudor, it's a bit more unique. How common the submariner is makes it kind of cool having something similar but a bit different.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Banko said:


> Correct. It is indeed Metta Catherina leather. Well spotted!
> 
> It is custom made by Diaboliq Straps, however I do not think he has any leather left.
> 
> And for those interested in reading more about the leather: https://www.nytimes.com/2002/04/28/nyregion/a-200-year-old-gift-from-under-the-sea.html


I have one of those straps from Joe (Diaboliq) as well. It is by far the nicest custom leather I have owned. Unfortunately its 22mm and I don't have any 22mm watches I own currently. so I can't enjoy it at the moment.


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob 1 Million (Dec 20, 2018)

Happy with these....for now


----------



## alvinpatrick (Dec 25, 2013)

malern said:


> I'm assuming the Tudor holds the dive watch category in the collection, and I personally think the Rolex SubND is a superior watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is extremely subjective. And by that logic why not suggest the Aquanaut or if you need a dive bezel maybe the Fifty Fathoms?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## transporter305 (May 29, 2014)

Family shot>









1. Omega PO 42mm 8500 - the watch I'd pick for a "collection of 1".









2. Zenith Pilot Big Date Special 42mm for a highly legible, versatile, El Primero Chrono.









3. Zenith Chronomaster El Primero 1969, 38mm dressier option of my favorite chrono celebrating 50 years. Sentimental purchase.









4. PAM 510 Luminor Marina 8 Days, 44mm - my Italian fashion casual piece.









5. Aquadive BS100 Bronze, 44mm - my diver stunt double.









If I absolutely had to, this collection could be cut down to 2 essential pieces - PO and Pilot Big Date.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

updated, top row mine and bottom row the wife's 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAElite (Feb 11, 2018)

Not sure if my collection qualifies, as it appears you need at least 6 watches to post in here, but alas: 








Seiko SKX013, my daily wearer, it is what I have on 90% of the time, I work in a workshop so robustness was a must, however remarkably over the 2 years I've work this it has only picked up 2 small blemishes

Timex Marlin '17 reissue, my dress watch, I seldom dress up, but it's a good wee budget piece for when I do

CWC G10, Army issue '04, My vintage, seldom wear it, still kick myself at passing up the opportunity to get one in my birth year

Saving up for my grail, looking at either a 40mm speedy racing, or Tag Calibre 18.


----------



## RBleigh81 (Dec 12, 2012)

Black Bay Blue out, Submariner in. And I'm loving that my wife has been wearing the Nomos on the regular. I truly am blessed


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

It would appear that I have a hitherto unrealized preference for stick indices and Arabic numerals...


----------



## patr1ckd (Feb 24, 2019)

Watches in profile.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

My squad:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueoracle (Jan 10, 2019)

Not the best picture, but here's my small crew:


----------



## Wicing (Apr 14, 2019)

Hello everybody,

This is the state of my watch collection. These three represent the result of a decade of collecting, consolidating, trading and selling.

L to R: Tudor Heritage Black Bay 36 79500, Tudor Heritage Black Bay 79230, Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical.

When I first started collecting watches, I would go to the department store and buy Swiss Army watches when I was in high school. The watch scene in *Band of Brothers* sparked my first interest in watches as a young man.

Then, when I started really getting into the James Bond movies, Sean Connery's Rolex Submariner 6538 became the dream watch, which led me to lust after the Tudor Black Bay, naturally.

All I could afford was Submariner homages and homages in general, as I was not yet in a place financially to buy the real thing yet; I probably owned 20 homages from the micro brands, all the good ones like: MKII, Steinhart, Raven etc; but for me, the homages never were enough to scratch the itch fully. I knew I'd never be able to call my collection complete without getting a Tudor, which had become my dream watch and favourite brand at that point.

It took me six years from the time I learned of that watch (BBB) to get it through up-trading my old collection. So the holy grail was finally achieved a bit ago.

Then I realized I needed a less expensive daily-wearer, so I went for the Hamilton Khaki Field, which is essentially a flawless all-around watch.

At this point I'm in love with Tudor watches, so I picked up a BB 36 yesterday to be my sort of *ultimate daily-wearer*. After sizing the bracelet and strapping her on, to me, I feel that the BB36 is the closest watch to perfection for my taste, as the size is perfect for my wrist, and the style is literally timeless, it will forever be a classy understated gem of a watch.

Now as we all know, you should never say that you are done collecting, so I don't even bother saying that, as it would be like the third time; before inevitably being bitten by the watch bug again.

Next on my radar? I'm thinking of going for either another Tudor, maybe the Ranger, or a Rolex, not sure right now, as I need to save $$$ and work hard and most of all, be patient, the hardest virtue for a WIS to achieve...


----------



## patr1ckd (Feb 24, 2019)

CAElite said:


> Not sure if my collection qualifies, as it appears you need at least 6 watches to post in here, but alas:
> View attachment 14034953
> 
> 
> ...


I love that the Marlin was Timex's first mechanical watch in decades. Makes it special.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## patr1ckd (Feb 24, 2019)

Wicing said:


> View attachment 14095469
> 
> 
> Hello everybody,
> ...


Thanks for the writeup. I like your taste in watches.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wicing (Apr 14, 2019)

patr1ckd said:


> Thanks for the writeup. I like your taste in watches.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## patr1ckd (Feb 24, 2019)

wootx said:


> View attachment 13921719


I really like this three watch collection.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## patr1ckd (Feb 24, 2019)

Loofa said:


> Room for a 5th one


Any idea what you'd want for a 5th?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tournemine (Oct 26, 2017)

AdamTimeZone said:


> Oris Divers Sixty-Five, Omega Railmaster Trilogy, JLC Master Control.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tournemine (Oct 26, 2017)

This is a great 3 watch collection, rugged piece for when it's required, a casual daily, and a dressy daily that is elegant enough for a suit. And all with a hint of vintage to tie the collection together. All from respected brands which would fly under the radar for most people.

Only weird thing is that you placed the dress watch to the right and the diver to the left. Don't know why, but that feels wrong![/QUOTE]

Oh dear, I just realized I already commented on this post 9 pages back!


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Pictures of them all together in the sun... there are several shades of blue in the PO depending on the light.


----------



## taura (Dec 27, 2017)

Ok I have a few others, but it looks nice like this.


----------



## ElliotH11 (Feb 10, 2016)

jfwund said:


> Pictures of them all together in the sun... there are several shades of blue in the PO depending on the light.


You've got all bases covered with that trio!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Squale 1521 addition (and snuck in my Seiko quartz beater)


----------



## uplockjock (Nov 29, 2016)

taura said:


> View attachment 14097621
> 
> 
> Ok I have a few others, but it looks nice like this.


What's up with the crowns all on the wrong side But the script is correct?


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

BT1985 said:


> My squad


Great collection! Love that 5296!


----------



## DavidNYC (Mar 13, 2019)

- Cronographe Suisse, rose gold, circa 1940
- Rolex Daytona SS, 116520
- Cartier Santos, SS, large model
- Rolex Submariner, date window
- Glashutte Original Senator Moonphase
- Rolex Explorer II 40mm


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

New sotc









Let's Go Mets!


----------



## Toddinut (Feb 27, 2019)

I’m pretty content with what I’ve whittled my collection down to for now. And as you can see, I have room for a few more down the road.

Tsovet JPT-NT42, Seiko SBDC061, Seiko Sarg005, and Hamilton Khaki 000093


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

harry_flashman said:


> Great collection! Love that 5296!


Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taura (Dec 27, 2017)

uplockjock said:


> What's up with the crowns all on the wrong side But the script is correct?


Ever met a left-handed person?  Each watch is authentic (not a mod) and probably unique for now.


----------



## mcdawisel (Feb 25, 2019)

A rather eclectic bunch 
Small collection for now but there is space left in the box!


----------



## janiboi (Apr 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uplockjock (Nov 29, 2016)

taura said:


> Ever met a left-handed person?  Each watch is authentic (not a mod) and probably unique for now.


You need to see what watches were posted. These are NOT left handed models. And b.t.w. I'm a lefty.


----------



## taura (Dec 27, 2017)

uplockjock said:


> You need to see what watches were posted. These are NOT left handed models. And b.t.w. I'm a lefty.


Given those are my watches, I see them every day  Also I'll endorse all the three manufacturers for being nice enough to accommodate to their customers' wishes. It's a great benefit of smaller suppliers - I doubt Rolex or Omega would do the same for me, even though their watches are great.


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

The family reunion...










And, one by one...























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frozenotter (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## uplockjock (Nov 29, 2016)

taura said:


> Given those are my watches, I see them every day  Also I'll endorse all the three manufacturers for being nice enough to accommodate to their customers' wishes. It's a great benefit of smaller suppliers - I doubt Rolex or Omega would do the same for me, even though their watches are great.


Holy cow! Didn't know you could do this. Super unique


----------



## eamonn345 (Sep 29, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wicing (Apr 14, 2019)

Hello everybody!

Today I added another watch to my collection: the Tudor Heritage Ranger 79910.

I really love it and now I feel that my collection can be called complete, so as not to be too anxious about future additions.

From L to R:

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical (Newer vintage-inspired version): This is my go-anywhere-do-anything watch. It's just a perfect little manual, simple, robust watch.

Tudor Heritage Black Bay 79230 (The 2nd-gen, 41mm version with Tudor in-house movement): When the original Black Bay was released, it became my dream watch, as I had wanted a watch of this style for years, after really getting into the James Bond movies and becoming fascinated by the watch that Sean Connery wore in the first four Bond films: the Rolex Submariner 6538. (It also has a sister: the Tudor Submariner 7924). This is the closest that I can get. (I know about the Black Bay 58, but when I got this watch it wasn't released yet).

Tudor Heritage Black Bay 36 79500: To me, this watch is basically perfection. I love the 36mm size, and the bracelet is so comfortable and fits me like a glove, I only had to take one link out. This watch has basically every Tudor/Rolex style all rolled into one universally-stylish watch.

Tudor Heritage Ranger 79910: I literally just unboxed this, changed the strap from the Tudor brown leather to the Tudor camouflage strap, wound and set her, and slapped it on. This watch is really cool because it's a re-issue/continuation of Tudor's old cousin to the Rolex Explorer I, dating back to the 1950s-60s.

Well, hope you enjoyed the photo and write-up, I'm very passionate about watches and as you can see I lean towards diver/military/field/sports/tool watch styles, and as you can also see, Tudor is my favourite brand.


----------



## Pareesh (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Pareesh said:


> View attachment 14119183


That is an excellent collection. Very nice balance.


----------



## DarrenTT (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

I'll go, been trying to do this for years now and finally decided that I need to give watch flipping a rest and waste money on some other hobbies. Whittled it down to this, which should be it for quite a while. The goal when deciding was to only keep/acquire watches that I could see keeping long enough to require service and eventually hand down to my kids. Very happy with the selection so far.

Seiko SSC015P1 Solar Chronograph. The beater, usually stays on a Seiko rubber diver's strap. Always works, takes a beating, and if it gets dinged who cares. Still great looking too.









Oris Aquis Clipperton - Was supposed to head out the door to make it a three watch collection but I just couldn't do it, it's too pretty. Stays on the rubber strap mostly and is my "normal" around the house or casual day at work watch. It's my bedtime watch too, since I can easily adjust it in the middle of the night when I wake up and my hand is asleep.









Stowa Marine Original - Even though I hardly ever wear a nice dress watch I like to keep one in the collection. A no date hand winder with some character that can go on brown or black straps fits the bill perfectly, and it's big enough so my 8" wrists don't make it look ridiculous. Plus it's a Stowa with the old logo, which is getting to be harder to find.









Omega Seamaster 300M Master Chronometer - Just picked it up a week ago and so far it's accomplishing its purpose, which was to make all other watches in the collection obsolete. Besides the dress watch and beater niches, this is the go to for everything else (except the Aquis which I just can't part with). An Omega diver has always been my ultimate watch, and it's everything I was hoping it would be.









For the future, nothing on the radar right now. Hopefully it stays that way. I could see some day looking into a used Omega Planet Ocean for something a little more tool-like when out and about, but the Aquis and Seiko do that nicely right now.


----------



## AllanR (Oct 25, 2017)

Hmmm... I think I’m on the verge of disqualification for collection size, but this one photo covers everything, including the watches that I don’t really “count”
:-d


----------



## Wicing (Apr 14, 2019)

Not sure if this counts as small anymore, but I don't know where else to post. Here's the latest SOTC:









From Left to right:

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical (newer vintage style model)

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical (newer vintage style model) Topper Jewelers white dial version (got this one delivered yesterday)

Tudor Heritage Ranger 79910

1975 Rolex Oysterdate Precision Ref# 6694 (got this one delivered today)

Tudor Heritage Black Bay 79230 (2nd-gen in-house movement version)

Tudor Heritage Black Bay 36mm Ref# 79500

Next up I'm going to get another Rolex, at this point I'm torn between an Oyster Perpetual or Explorer, but leaning more towards the Explorer.


----------



## alvinpatrick (Dec 25, 2013)

I like your philosophy. Basically a one watch collection plus niche pieces. I always try to exercise the same except I end up wanting a diver, a chrono, a field...



ofted42 said:


> I'll go, been trying to do this for years now and finally decided that I need to give watch flipping a rest and waste money on some other hobbies. Whittled it down to this, which should be it for quite a while. The goal when deciding was to only keep/acquire watches that I could see keeping long enough to require service and eventually hand down to my kids. Very happy with the selection so far.
> 
> Seiko SSC015P1 Solar Chronograph. The beater, usually stays on a Seiko rubber diver's strap. Always works, takes a beating, and if it gets dinged who cares. Still great looking too.
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

This is not the entirety of my collection, but it is my collection of Omegas (Omegae?) and it would be a pretty complete collection in its own right.
The Seamaster is a great quartz beater, the Speedy is the ultimate casual watch, and the Constellation is a great office/dress watch.


----------



## BurninTheDayAway (Jul 12, 2015)

My Quartz Trio. Dress, Diver, and Beater

Sent via Fax


----------



## jtli202 (Aug 24, 2017)

My current 5 watch collection. I try to keep it under 6 watches, as I find anymore than that, I don't wear some often enough.

From left to right









Rolex 116710BLNR - Picked this up in early 2018, right before the hype got ridiculous
Lange 1815 RG (40mm) - first Lange I picked up, about a week in I knew I was getting another lol
Lange 1815 chronograph WG - Debated between the black dial, rose goal or WG version. Ended up going with WG as I wanted something a bit more versatile plus I just think it pairs with the black dial better
AP RO 26331ST - Impulse buy. AD called and told me they got one in and I didn't want to regret passing on the opportunity as who knows what availability/prices will be in this crazy market.
GS SBGA211 - Had a SBGA099 before but I always wanted a snowflake, so sold it and upgraded.

My next watch I most likely be getting a VC Overseas or Patek Nautilus. It will most likely be the VC unless Nautilus prices calm down or I can get one at an AD.


----------



## jtli202 (Aug 24, 2017)

duplicate post


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

One more update. Still have the Smith's, but it was pushed out of the small box.


----------



## alvinpatrick (Dec 25, 2013)

Had a little time so I decided to take a family picture.

TBH this isn't all of them as I do still have the affordable alternatives (in the second pic) plus a couple digitals but these are the keepers. Ideally I'd sell or consolidate the affordables but sometimes I think the resale value is too low I might as well just keep them.

These four pretty much cover all the ground I do (plus maybe my Gshocks for sports/adventure) and considering they're keepers then I suppose I'm good for most of the foreseeable future.

Pretty sure I've shared a story behind these but just a quick recap:

- the Halios Tropik I've always had a love/hate relationship with but it's a fine watch and a fun watch to have. Also takes the microbrand spot.

- Sinn U1 is the adventure/weekend/travel watch. I sometimes wear the OP if I'm traveling mostly to a first world city or if I'm more inclined to dress up than down. Wish the U1 was more comfortable (ie light) on bracelet but I do love the look whether on steel, rubber, or canvas.

- Rolex OP is the everyday watch in steel. Steel bracelet is a necessity because of humidity. I also like the look of leather watches but much prefer the experience of just strapping (ironic) on a watch that's been sized and doesn't sweat. Btw I've tried the watch on leather and it didn't work for me. Lugs felt a little long for the case. Or maybe it was because I tried it on black leather and the green dots didn't quite work.

- the Cartier was a recent gift from the fiance that I wore on our wedding. Needless to say it's never leaving the collection unless I want to leave the house with it. Always wanted a tank or a reverso. Wish it was mechanical but no ticking second hand so that lessens the pain.

I do have my eyes set on the Zenith EP which I plan on getting for my 40th (a few years away) as a special occasion watch and maybe a retirement watch down the road. Otherwise am I missing something?

PS

Second shot includes the whole analog lot - a vintage gold plated Omega Geneve, Seiko Turtle SRPC23, and Seiko Golden Champagne SRPC99J.

The turtle and the Omega are probably affordable keepers when I need good watches that I'm not worried about losing although I'm also thinking about getting a mid-tier watch under 2k to be in that spot. Made a mistake of walking by the local Oris AD the other day and they gave an offer on the new Aquis GMT that's pretty hard to ignore.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mihovil (Jun 20, 2019)

changed


----------



## Vanstr (Jul 20, 2015)

My collection of 4 watches.


----------



## patr1ckd (Feb 24, 2019)

Vanstr said:


> My collection of 4 watches.
> 
> View attachment 14250901


I think you may have a type.

From my shyt liquor store gophone.


----------



## xherion (Jun 29, 2017)

7 watches i believe IS a small collection 🙂


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Mihovil said:


> Hi Guys, this is my 2 piece Collection
> Casio W-780 from 1988 and
> Seiko SUP880 2018, im very Happy with it.
> 3 pieces is my Limit.
> ...


Similar here. This is the closest I will ever get to being a one-watch guy: one mechanical watch for everyday wear and a Casio for everything else. The Eterna is my daily now, the Casio comes out when times get rough.
















Once the Casio dies I may consider replacing it with a nicer diver or field watch.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

It's taken a while to shrink down my collection, but I do like GMTs:










Hope to continue to keep the collection small...


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

The Rolexes are gone, 1000s back in the bank, and more fun and variety with these chaps (Sinn might morph into a Nomos, not sure yet). I'll probably continue to chop and change and have fun with it!


----------



## Silent (Oct 19, 2017)

Berty234 said:


> The Rolexes are gone, 1000s back in the bank, and more fun and variety with these chaps (Sinn might morph into a Nomos, not sure yet). I'll probably continue to chop and change and have fun with it!
> 
> View attachment 14259829


It seems like every single week your collection is different...the only constant is the speedy. 

What made you sell off the Rolexes? Also, what Nomos are you looking at?


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

Silent said:


> It seems like every single week your collection is different...the only constant is the speedy.
> 
> What made you sell off the Rolexes? Also, what Nomos are you looking at?


Every few months or so to be fair  I'm happy to say I get most enjoyment from this hobby chopping and changing and trading/dealing with fellow enthusiasts! I'm building quite a list of previously owned watches.

A few reasons - want to try other things, gone off Rolex as a brand, didn't want to scratch them up so wasn't wearing the Sub especially. Some may think I'm mad, maybe I am, but I am more interested in the type of watches I have now than when knocking about with a couple of Rolexes.

Not sure which Nomos, that's the problem.


----------



## Silent (Oct 19, 2017)

Berty234 said:


> Every few months or so to be fair  I'm happy to say I get most enjoyment from this hobby chopping and changing and trading/dealing with fellow enthusiasts! I'm building quite a list of previously owned watches.
> 
> A few reasons - want to try other things, gone off Rolex as a brand, didn't want to scratch them up so wasn't wearing the Sub especially. Some may think I'm mad, maybe I am, but I am more interested in the type of watches I have now than when knocking about with a couple of Rolexes.
> 
> Not sure which Nomos, that's the problem.


Man we're polar opposites. I hate chopping and trading my collection (probably cause i lose my shirt each time i sell something), and my Rolex watches are the only ones i wear. 

Beautiful collection either way...curious to see what you have next week.


----------



## iuprof (Feb 9, 2012)

Here is mine. Minus the gold Omega connie. I like tool watches.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pareesh (Jul 2, 2016)

Just 2


----------



## Pareesh (Jul 2, 2016)

duplicate


----------



## Pareesh (Jul 2, 2016)

Duplicate


----------



## transporter305 (May 29, 2014)

Pareesh said:


> View attachment 14275015
> 
> 
> Just 2


Perfect couple!


----------



## kerobert (Jun 2, 2013)

Meistersinger 
Stowa
Vollmer
Omega Speedster automatic









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Godoy2000 (Jun 29, 2019)

This is my small collection. There are a few more pieces I wanna add, but I'll take my time. It's hard to enjoy the watches if there are too many to choose from.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## dafuture (Jan 25, 2017)

Pareesh said:


> View attachment 14275015
> 
> 
> Just 2


That is a great pair. I love that JLC, one of my favorite under the radar pieces.


----------



## mbalmz (Dec 29, 2017)

Godoy2000 said:


> This is my small collection. There are a few more pieces I wanna add, but I'll take my time. It's hard to enjoy the watches if there are too many to choose from.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is a killer lineup, well done!


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

Pareesh said:


> View attachment 14275015
> 
> 
> Just 2


Good stuff!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbalmz (Dec 29, 2017)

jtli202 said:


> My current 5 watch collection. I try to keep it under 6 watches, as I find anymore than that, I don't wear some often enough.
> 
> From left to right
> 
> ...


that's a really fantastic collection. how do you find the 1815 chrono wears relative to the 1815? I feel like even with the similar case sizes the chrono wears way way larger on account of the lugs but curious if you agree


----------



## emsee17 (Oct 8, 2015)

[/QUOTE]

Perfect couple![/QUOTE]

Couldn't agree more...if you are only gonna have 2, that's a badass 2 right there

I finally stopped messing with my primary collection (bc the misc riffraff not in the watchbox "doesn't really count")

I need to get a picture tomorrow for this thread, but it goes like this

1 Rolex OP36 blue explorer dial
2 GS Sbgr053
3 Oris Bronze 80th anniversary
4 Nomos Orion Rosé 35
5 GS Sbgn007 9F quartz
6 RGM 300 Diver blue custom
7 Omega DeVille white roman dial
8 Nomos Club Campus 38

And that's it... pretty set on almost all of them

But...if I could get into an Explorer II or Milgauss z blue at the right number, I'd likely sell off the Omega and the Club to help fund it a bit


----------



## jmc1080 (Sep 17, 2012)

Current collection.









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## Entropy89 (Jun 28, 2018)

Not the best picture by any means, but these are my autos...


----------



## Dmartini (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

Need a Grand Seiko and a Chopard

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alvinpatrick (Dec 25, 2013)

I've been thinking about getting a speedy for at least 5 years so I decided to take the plunge.

The U1 and the tank are 100% permanent (the OP maybe 90%) and the Geneve was an ebay find I can easily let go. The tropik I tried to sell locally but no bites so I decided I might as well keep it.

I still have my affordables Seikos (Grey turtle, Golden champagne), a couple square Gs, and a Casio A158WA that aren't really worth selling. Plus I can wear them out running/gym or to the fish market. Maybe I'll take a family pic with some of the affordables that are technically part of the rotation.

Swiss, German, Japanese, Canadian.
Black, white, grey, blue, green, gold.
Two-hander, three-hander, six-hand chrono.
Automatic, handwinding, quartz.
Analog, digital.
Up to the moon and up to 1000m underwater.

I'm officially quitting watches for the next few years.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## EightEyes (Jul 2, 2015)

*Hamilton Navy Pioneer*

My largest watch, at 43mm, and the one that's been in my collection the longest. I would not buy a 43mm watch at this stage in my journey, but I am attached to this one for some reason, and although I've thought about letting it go, I haven't quite been able to. I love the case shape, the wire lugs, the subtle (but sparkly in the right light) silver dial, the shiny/raised printing of the numerals, and perhaps most of all the magnificent blued hands. I've moved upmarket somewhat since purchasing this one, but it still feels very "me" when I wear it.

I've bought a number of straps I haven't ended up liking, and it's back on its somewhat beaten up OEM strap. I recently noticed that Hamilton sells a replacement for $100. That's too expensive, but I will probably buy one anyway.

*Omega Aqua Terra*

This is the 41.5mm version (some of which must be in the integrated crown guards -- it wears more like a 40mm) with the Master Co-Axial movement, after they removed the date frame and added PCLs, but before they went to the Master Chronometer certification, switched to horizontal teak pattern, and moved the date to 6 o'clock. The dial is "opaline", which you might think is white until you compare it to the date window peeking through. It's clean and simple and maybe perfect. It's not my best watch, but it might be my favorite.

The extraordinarily tall triangular indices still catch my eye on a daily basis, as do the facets on the hands. The 150m WR and 15,000+ Gauss protections are likely not practical benefits, but there's some peace of mind there. I also love the display back and the beautiful movement within, the curved lugs and mix of brushed/polished finishes on the case. The bracelet is comfortable and the clasp is sleek. The AR on the crystal is the best I've seen -- it quite often looks as though the crystal is not there at all. Oh, and the quick-set hour "time zone" feature is terrifically convenient.

I can wear it literally anywhere -- there's no occasion for which it is not well suited. On the other hand, that all-rounder aspect is also maybe the worst thing about the Aqua Terra. It's not as hardy or as legible as a proper sports watch, and it's not as thin or elegant as a proper dress watch. Mine's also pretty scuffed up at this point, but nothing too serious, and although I hated the first few scratches, I don't mind the lived-in look now. This is my watch.

*Rolex BLNR*

This is obviously my best/nicest watch. Before I started seriously considering this one, I thought I might dislike the glossy/inky black dial, the Mercedes hands, the cyclops, the plain case back, the PCLs, and the Rolex aura. I was wrong about all of this, and LOVE all of these things now.

The bracelet and clasp are the best in my collection. Comfortable, easy to adjust, and the on-the-fly easylink adjustment is a game changer. The GMT function is practical and useful, especially since where I live and where I am from are on opposite sides of the world. It mentally keeps me in two places at once somehow, which has created a powerful affection for the watch. It also has some sentimentality attached to it, as it commemorates 15 years of marriage and a major career achievement it took me even longer than that to accomplish.

The bi-color bezel is obviously amazing, while still being fairly subtle in this version. The movement is wonderful, too. I know the 3186 is not as advanced or as attractive as the 8500 in my Omega, but the feel of the Rolex movement through the crown is tactile, solid, and reassuring in a way I can't really articulate.

If I had to nitpick the watch I think the only thing I don't love is the lack of AR on the crystal. It can be a little cloudy-looking at times as a result. But it's one of those signature Rolex things, like the Mercedes hands, cyclops, geometric indices, Oyster bracelet, etc. So I would not change it, of course. I am all-in on the whole package, and this watch is a knockout. I've received a few comments on it, and have caught a few others sneaking a look at it. It's not quite as versatile as the Aqua Terra, but as a true sports watch with a little bit of polish and sparkle to it, it's close to ideal.

*Oris Divers Sixty-Five*

This is the 40mm version with the "Deauville" blue and grey dial. I bought this last month, which is what prompted me posting again here, as a sort of mini-SOTC. Believe it or not, although I've been into watches for a while now, this is my first ever dive watch! I'd been stuck on what to get after the BLNR, as nothing really matched up to it. Higher end stuff seems a little delicate and fussy by comparison, and most other watches feel like a step down. The solution? Something FUN!

I am really digging the subtly curved dial, the not-very-subtly curved crystal, and especially the huge, weird, lumed numerals. The sharply tapering, all-brushed bracelet is comfortable, light, and a little bit rattly. It's a nice "no worries" sort of thing to wear, in that it doesn't seem to want to show scuffs or scratches like the PCL bracelets on my Omega and Rolex do. It doesn't look "fancy", and I think flies completely under the radar, for occasions where that is important. And the bezel! The bezel is precise and crisp and loud and satisfying and amazing. I love using it, even when I don't need to (i.e. most of the time).

You remember what I was saying about the Rolex movement? The Oris movement is kind of the opposite of that. I like the idea of the Sellita movement, as a clone of the ETA 2824, in that it ought to be reliable, robust, and easy to get serviced. However, when operating the crown, it feels a bit... agricultural. Especially when compared to the Omega and Rolex movements. This is obviously not a fair comparison, but it's notable in that it's really the one area in which this amazing watch shows its lower price point. It wears very thin -- much of its height is in the amazing domed crystal, or in the case back that sinks into your wrist during wear. The case is thin and angular and just cool looking.

The Oris shouldn't really hang with the Omega or the Rolex, but it looks great, feels great, and puts a smile on my face. I love it. Can't say more than that.









*Thanks for reading!*

That was longer than I anticipated.

What's next? I thought maybe I'd upgrade the Hamilton to a "better" deck/marine style watch, but I haven't seen one I like. The watch I can't quite get away from, but absolutely don't need, is the Railmaster. The brushed dial really is something special. So... maybe that. (But the black or the silver dial?!)

Thanks, small-collection friends! I love this thread, and have been repeatedly inspired by it.


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

EightEyes said:


> That was longer than I anticipated.
> 
> What's next? I thought maybe I'd upgrade the Hamilton to a "better" deck/marine style watch, but I haven't seen one I like. The watch I can't quite get away from, but absolutely don't need, is the Railmaster. The brushed dial really is something special. So... maybe that. (But the black or the silver dial?!)
> 
> Thanks, small-collection friends! I love this thread, and have been repeatedly inspired by it.


I think you could replace the Hamilton with more of a formal/dress watch seeing as your others are sports or smart-casual/flexible. Having a more specific watch would compliment the overall collection, rather than adding another "flexible"watch. The JLC Master Control Date with sector dial would be a good fit.

Very nice collection by the way.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Egsise (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

alvinpatrick said:


>


OP, Speedy and Tank. What a nice trio they make!


----------



## alvinpatrick (Dec 25, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> OP, Speedy and Tank. What a nice trio they make!


Thanks! They're all part of my daily-weekend-dress goal watches. Everything else would truthfully be excess.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## TTR (Jun 23, 2006)

During the last year I've been consolidating and evolving my collection to where it is now. I hope it will remain like this for some time now!

I seem to have a thing for sporty watches on bracelets...


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

TTR said:


> During the last year I've been consolidating and evolving my collection to where it is now. I hope it will remain like this for some time now!
> 
> I seem to have a thing for sporty watches on bracelets...
> 
> View attachment 14297653


Like your one watch per brand approach. That's the approach that I follow as well. It's really hard to stay strong as so many of the brands have so many great watches but sticking to this rule is fulfilling in a strange way, at least for me!

Btw, great collection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Most updated

Rolex Milgauss Z Blue
Glashütte Original Senator Sixties Panodate 
Triton Subphotiqhe
Ball Fireman NECC
Casio G-Shock full metal









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

When the **** did you get a Milgauss?


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Earthjade said:


> When the **** did you get a Milgauss?


Just. Sold my GS and Sinn. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Golder (Apr 24, 2013)

Some affordables favorites

Hamilton Kahki Field 42mm
Squale 1545 Heritage - I have the black bezel, thinking about switching this out.
Seiko SBDN035 - Titanium solar quartz, this thing is fantastic in so many ways
Seiko 5 black
Rodina - ($100 Chinese Nomos homage)
Skagen - pre WIS, gotta fill the box with something.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

41Mets said:


> Just. Sold my GS and Sinn.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


The Sinn was meant to pay for the Ball...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Earthjade said:


> The Sinn was meant to pay for the Ball...


Hahaha. Well then I'll take the difference between the Sinn and the Ball and apply it. Didn't know I had an accountant on hand.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

SOTC. I have another watch incoming, but for the past few weeks, 4 watches, all quartz...


----------



## jtli202 (Aug 24, 2017)

mbalmz said:


> that's a really fantastic collection. how do you find the 1815 chrono wears relative to the 1815? I feel like even with the similar case sizes the chrono wears way way larger on account of the lugs but curious if you agree


Honestly I haven't noticed it that much. The chrono is def thicker but I don't think the lugs are much more pronounced.

Examples below



















Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

I am currently in the process of cutting the collection down from 1st pic to 2nd pic - letting some old favourites go as they no longer get wrist time. Wondering if I'll regret this...


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

My and Mrs. Cairo's small collection of small watches as it stands right now.

























I know what you're thinking... where does Mrs. Cairo's collection end and mine begin?


----------



## jjpw (Jul 13, 2018)

Small collection of 5 hope to add to it in the coming years with one or two off my wish list 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Here's 90% of my military issued collection, minus a SBS CWC & Marine Nationale Buechat...but for the sake of this thread, here you go:

Everything you see here has military provenance, if it doesn't have issued marks.


----------



## RollTideRoll19 (Jul 20, 2019)

I just joined here and this is the perfect thread to post my current collection


----------



## smalleq (Jul 15, 2014)

Untitled


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

Small but comfortable!


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

smalleq said:


> Untitled


I like that the GO adds some color to the collection. Very nice collection overall!


----------



## RLS1851 (Mar 3, 2019)

WOW, what a great collection!


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Japanese toys.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Just want to say I enjoy looking at this thread whenever it gets bumped up with a new photo.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Earthjade said:


> Just want to say I enjoy looking at this thread whenever it gets bumped up with a new photo.


Me too. There are very special collections here at every price point.


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnyxNight (Feb 2, 2019)

smalleq said:


> Untitled


Adding my voice to those appreciating this collection. The variety here is great. I'm not much for Rolex but as an ensemble a simple no-date white dial really works well in this group. Good taste!


----------



## ShawntheSheep (Aug 16, 2017)

What do people look for in a collection? I personally find i prioritize feel and weight over visual diversity. Im past my mass buying phase, and i ended up selling all my color. My 3 piece consists of a midsize and a fullsize seamaster, and a ceramic speedy. all wear really different and cater to a different mood.









Gesendet von meinem CLT-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

jah said:


> Here's 90% of my military issued collection, minus a SBS CWC & Marine Nationale Buechat...but for the sake of this thread, here you go:
> 
> Everything you see here has military provenance, if it doesn't have issued marks.


Nice small collection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Casio DW-5600 - beater
Fossil JR-8029 - fun, Corum Bubble homage
NTH Scorpene - diver, superlume, microbrand, Moyota 9015
Seiko SBQJ017 - Travelers GMT, Ti, perpetual calendar
Glycine Combat 6 36mm - GADA, field, Swiss SW200/2824
Seiko SNE031 - dressy, solar
Zim - handwind, vintage, Russian

Pretty satisfied with this SOTC. I do find it strange that I have ended up with majority quartz watches -- not why I came to WUS, but such is life.

Maybe odd to some, but I sold two Sinn -- 556A and 6068 -- and then picked up the NTH (857 sub homage) and Glycine. ...and a piece of art for the wife-ish.

Might round things out to an even 8, but that's about as many as I ever want at one time.


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Jale said:


> Nice small collection.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Define small


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

Part of my collection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

jah said:


> Define small


Define normal first.. I know you can get there yourself. I believe in you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Jale said:


> Define normal first.. I know you can get there yourself. I believe in you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's never going to happen, lost cause here!


----------



## Suds (Dec 26, 2015)

Still in double figures but forming nicely









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

jah said:


> Define small


From the OP:



TylerDurden said:


> Also, I'm not going to try to define "small collection" and I always enjoy seeing the huge, impressive collections some people have; however, I'm particularly interested in collections that are purposefully limited to *around four or five watches or less* (counting "that beater" that no one ever includes).


While indeed no clear limit is given, an interpretation of what "small" roughly means is made possible by the last the sentence. Following the intention of the OP, 6-7 could still be small, but 20+ maybe not.


----------



## alvinpatrick (Dec 25, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> From the OP:
> 
> While indeed no clear limit is given, an interpretation of what "small" roughly means is made possible by the last the sentence. Following the intention of the OP, 6-7 could still be small, but 20+ maybe not.


I'm tired of people blindingly posting to every thread that pops up their radar. It's not that hard to figure out what a thread is actually about.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## paulsfam4 (Jul 8, 2019)

Great thread .My current have's 1942 Eterna Pilot ,1954 Bulova phantom ,1965 Omega dynamic,1965 Seiko 5 sportsman,1962 eternamatic black arrow dial 1898 Waltham 14 k gold pocket watch 16s






and last my Casio pathfinder thermometer


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Small compared to a lot I've seen. 5 more and I think I'd be done but it would take a while to acquire them.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

TJ Boogie said:


> Me too. There are very special collections here at every price point.


Ditto. I currently do not have a "small" collection, that's why I follow, not post here 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneWayInstall (Apr 14, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

dino8791 said:


> Ditto. I currently do not have a "small" collection, that's why I follow, not post here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The same. What great inspiration for that perfectly-curated small collection!


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

I think 7 is the upmost limit for a "small collection" - one watch for every day of the week.
Obviously, WIS that have gotten it smaller than that is more fitting of the OP's intention.
Sometimes less really is more.


----------



## freshprincechiro (Oct 12, 2013)

won't be getting another watch for 4-5 years ....


----------



## Suds (Dec 26, 2015)

"small collection" I've only got 4 at present but I like to count in Roman numerals so I can tell myself my collection is in the 'double figures'


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

This small chrono segment of the collection is the reason I'm changing watches to often throughout the day.


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

Ok, one month later, one more change... GS in.


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

Suds said:


> "small collection" I've only got 4 at present but I like to count in Roman numerals so I can tell myself my collection is in the 'double figures'


It's four-figures if you're using watchmaker numerals.


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

freshprincechiro said:


> won't be getting another watch for 4-5 years ....


I've heard that before 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Berty234 said:


> Ok, one month later, one more change... GS in.
> 
> View attachment 14337625


That's a very nice collection. The Zenith is very smart.


----------



## Suds (Dec 26, 2015)

SaoDavi said:


> It's four-figures if you're using watchmaker numerals.


My children will be rich ; )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Don't need anything more than these three. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

freshprincechiro said:


> won't be getting another watch for 4-5 years ....


Is that a speed master all the way on the lower right?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## marcusp23 (May 23, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> From the OP:
> 
> While indeed no clear limit is given, an interpretation of what "small" roughly means is made possible by the last the sentence. Following the intention of the OP, 6-7 could still be small, but 20+ maybe not.


Yes, the best thing about this long running thread (a favorite of mine) is that the OP was specific about what small means in this thread


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Update: my "definitive" collection (definitive meaning, hopefully I can bring myself to not buy another watch the coming year or two, at least...)





































Seiko Turtle, Revue Sport 30s, Eterna Les Historiques 1935: Diver, Field and Dress. With the Field being small enough (33mm) to stand in for formal situations if needed!


----------



## alvinpatrick (Dec 25, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> Update: my "definitive" collection (definitive meaning, hopefully I can bring myself to not buy another watch the coming year or two, at least...)
> 
> View attachment 14340037
> 
> ...


So you've decided to keep the turtle? I think it balances out this trio pretty well as a rugged beater.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

Down to 8 from around 40. Gotta watch the collection size otherwise they grow pretty quickly.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

alvinpatrick said:


> So you've decided to keep the turtle? I think it balances out this trio pretty well as a rugged beater.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Yes, I had another look at it and withdrew it from sale  It's comfortable despite its size, and I really like that sunray dial on this one. It's also an odd shaped (cushion) watch, fitting in with the rest of the non-round pieces


----------



## argrr101 (May 26, 2019)

Left to right: Seagull 1963, Seiko Cocktail Time, Carpenter Brooklyn Field, Seiko SARX027.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> Small compared to a lot I've seen. 5 more and I think I'd be done but it would take a while to acquire them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can you please identify the two chronos on the top right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

My _Field & Pilots_ collection, from left to right: Pulsar PS9045, Hamilton Khaki Field, Merkur DA36 bronze, Seagull 1963 panda, F.O.D (San Martin) Flieger Type B, Parnis Flieger Type A.

Nicolas


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Missing from this picture are 3 sentimental watches(fossil, invicta and armitron), 2 project watches (Vostok and an old Seiko), and my work watch (a Seiko 5 field watch).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Ossamanity said:


> can you please identify the two chronos on the top right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


William L 1985's. Got them on Kickstarter. Brand is run out of France. They have the Seiko NE88 column wheel movement. Very happy with them.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## steinbeck (Dec 26, 2010)

MrCairo said:


> Update: my "definitive" collection (definitive meaning, hopefully I can bring myself to not buy another watch the coming year or two, at least...)
> 
> View attachment 14340037
> 
> ...


Gorgeous, rarely seen pieces, and well-curated.


----------



## njegos (Dec 7, 2013)

No matter how many times you tell them what "small" pertains, they ignore...


----------



## exostencil (Apr 30, 2012)

This is my fantasy of a small collection. 
I say fantasy, because I don't have a small collection. Not even by WIS standards. But let's pretend for a moment that I do and that this is it.

Seiko SARB035. Speaks for itself. It rendered at least 3 other watches redundant. Probably more. Already having received deserved love in this forum, I won't go into it. If you're not familiar with this watch, do your wallet a disservice and check it out.

Sterile Submariner. I doubt many (any?) here will agree, but to me, this is the perfect watch. Sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel, solid endlinks, quality clasp, around $100. Looks >$100 in person. A homage that doesn't pretend it's not a homage. If the movement ever fails me, which I'm sure it will, I'll just put in a new one. No need to service it. That said, I've worn this thing heavily and not treated it kindly for >5 years, and it hasn't skipped a beat. If it were sentient, I would be ashamed of myself for how I little I care for it. I dont deserve it. If I had to have a one watch collection, I think this would be it.

Mr. Jones The Promise of Happiness. This watch is in equal parts beautiful and ridiculous. I mean, why does a tiger need to know the time? She doesn't look like she knows! Apart from just liking the aesthetics of the watch in general, particularly the case shape and the multiple layers of the 'dial', I like that this reminds me that my lust for watches is also ridiculous.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Made a change to my small collection. Panerai is now gone, and I added an IWC Portugieser Chrono.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjpw (Jul 13, 2018)

Saw someone making/selling Lego stands for watches so I thought I'd have a go to display my small collection in my study alongside all my Star Wars Lego 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal (Dec 31, 2018)

Here's my small* collection.

SMPc as a daily wear piece, gets the most wrist time of the three. It's a sentimental piece for me, purchased it for the birth of my son, so it will be his one day.

GS SBGE249 as my GMT. Silver dial, though it doesn't show well in this photo. Love the spring drive movement, honestly a must have in a collection now for me.

Tangente 38 as a dress piece. Depending on the strap it can dress up or down, but doesn't look out of place in formal wear with the Arabic numerals IMO.

And everyone has a G shock, right? My Rangemaster gets all the lawn work/gym time etc.

Only glaring omission is a chrono, and I'm eyeing an EP in the next few months.

*small collection refers to this post alone, please do not look at my other posts (working on consolidating, I promise )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evil Minion (Apr 10, 2019)

My current trimmed down collection.


----------



## blueoracle (Jan 10, 2019)

The journey so far...


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

In the past year I've sold all my expensive pieces and banked the cash. I've gone the opposite way now and embraced Seiko 5. The 3 in my collection were all purchased this year, I'm waiting on an aftermarket jubilee to add to the silver dial SNXS73 for a poor man's DateJust vibe.

My 3 year old SKX013 suddenly started running way fast, 2 seconds a minute fast. I've tried the smacking it trick and demagnitised it but no joy. I'm considering cracking it open and seeing if I can fix it. The Citizen was a summer purchase, my first Eco Drive, a nice find. Came with an OEM bracelet but can't get a good fit so I've stuck it on a waffle rubber (the stock rubber had some awful writing on it). Looks the business now. Not in the shot is a G Shock GW-M5610.

I've got no more slots in my watch box so I'm now done (he says). I'm actually tired of flipping watches at the moment.


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

TylerDurden said:


> The recent thread on "what four to five watches you would get with $5,500" combined with the ever-increasing interest in streamlining my life has led me to start thinking about the choices people make when limiting the size of their collections, especially in regards to how they may try to bring some diversity or increased utility into those smaller collections. So, if you would, show me your *purposefully* small collections (I'm not talking about the "I just bought my first watch, but I want all of them" small collections). It would be great if all of your watches are in one shot and if you can include a blurb on why you chose those pieces. And, if you have two or three watches and are waiting for that last one or two, tell me about those as well.
> 
> Also, I'm not going to try to define "small collection" and I always enjoy seeing the huge, impressive collections some people have; however, I'm particularly interested in collections that are purposefully limited to around four or five watches or less (counting "that beater" that no one ever includes).
> 
> ...


My current small collection contains a diver, a GMT, a dressy (dress for me but not the strict traditional dress watch), and my "leather strap watch."

2018 Rolex 114060 No Date Submariner










2019 Rolex 126710BLNR GMT MASTER II










2019 Rolex 126300 Datejust 41 (my dressy)










And when I want to wear a leather strap watch:

2019 Tag Heuer Monaco




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Dougiebaby said:


> My current small collection contains a diver, a GMT, a dressy (dress for me but not the strict traditional dress watch), and my "leather strap watch."
> 
> 2018 Rolex 114060 No Date Submariner
> 
> ...


I still really love that Monaco - especially on the red strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evil Minion (Apr 10, 2019)

This is where my small collection currently sits:


----------



## Rosarito (Apr 22, 2019)

I'm going to put the Hamilton on a beads of rice bracelet. Otherwise, I'm pretty happy with these for now. For now!


----------



## jhwarthog (Apr 9, 2015)

No pic, but I've dwindled my collection down to a GMT Master II, two tone Sub, and a Panerai. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

A few of my favorites

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosarito (Apr 22, 2019)

Funny how one person's "small" collection is another person's MASSIVE one.



broulstone said:


> A few of my favorites


----------



## Evil Minion (Apr 10, 2019)

Made a few changes to the collection in the last 2 weeks. Trying hard to stay at a max of 5 watches for the sake of my wallet (and marriage lol)


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Updated small "collection"


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

jfwund said:


> Updated small "collection"


The _crème de la crème_  great minimalist collection, excellent choice!


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

I admire all the sub 5 watch collections. Having fewer watches forces one to be more thoughtful and results in a high quality collection.


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

Rosarito said:


> Funny how one person's "small" collection is another person's MASSIVE one.


I don't think that's small by any standards!!


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

I am digging your watch storage. Do share what it is.



juice009 said:


> Down to 8 from around 40. Gotta watch the collection size otherwise they grow pretty quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dre01SS (Jan 4, 2017)

Just finished the seasonal strap change across the collection:









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## fishoop (Jun 23, 2012)

Here's an update, been a while since i've posted. The Minimatik and Planet Ocean belong to my wife.

*Click the photos for full rez!*


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

fishoop said:


> Here's an update, been a while since i've posted. The Minimatik and Planet Ocean belong to my wife.


Is that a 37.5mm Planet Ocean? Looks lovely


----------



## fishoop (Jun 23, 2012)

jmariorebelo said:


> Is that a 37.5mm Planet Ocean? Looks lovely


Good eye, yes it is. Titanium as well! Thanks!


----------



## fishoop (Jun 23, 2012)

double post-sorry


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

lo_scrivano said:


> I am digging your watch storage. Do share what it is.


Sorry for the late response. I bought it of Amazon. Here is the link.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NHNAKSO/ref=cm_sw_r_fm_apa_i_W6zXDb53TAG06

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

TylerDurden said:


> The recent thread on "what four to five watches you would get with $5,500" combined with the ever-increasing interest in streamlining my life has led me to start thinking about the choices people make when limiting the size of their collections, especially in regards to how they may try to bring some diversity or increased utility into those smaller collections. So, if you would, show me your *purposefully* small collections (I'm not talking about the "I just bought my first watch, but I want all of them" small collections). It would be great if all of your watches are in one shot and if you can include a blurb on why you chose those pieces. And, if you have two or three watches and are waiting for that last one or two, tell me about those as well.
> 
> Also, I'm not going to try to define "small collection" and I always enjoy seeing the huge, impressive collections some people have; however, I'm particularly interested in collections that are purposefully limited to around four or five watches or less (counting "that beater" that no one ever includes).
> 
> ...












And here's a short 4K video of them 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redditditdadu (Aug 6, 2019)

fishoop said:


> Here's an update, been a while since i've posted. The Minimatik and Planet Ocean belong to my wife.
> 
> *Click the photos for full rez!*


I LOVE your 3 watch collection. It hits all the notes! Where in Cali ?


----------



## s54 (May 22, 2012)

Here's my humble collection.

The Stowa and Seiko are up for sale to fund my next watch.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

s54 said:


> Here's my humble collection.
> 
> The Stowa and Seiko are up for sale to fund my next watch.
> 
> View attachment 14611551


Very nice IWC.


----------



## kirth (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Tudor Black Bay Black ETA

Grand Seiko SBGR073

Bell & Ross BR V2-93 GMT

Rolex Explorer 114270

Rolex GMT Master II 16710

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

Thought I was good with 3 but just added a 4th, needed some gold & leather to round things out


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

s54 said:


> Here's my humble collection.
> 
> The Stowa and Seiko are up for sale to fund my next watch.
> 
> View attachment 14611551


Do you mind sharing where you got your bracelet for the Skx013?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

Snyde said:


> Do you mind sharing where you got your bracelet for the Skx013?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's Skx007 not skx013. Unless you meant to say skx007.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## xherion (Jun 29, 2017)

Very nice and fitting addition.

But don't worry, 5th and 6th won't be too Long after 



denmanproject said:


> Thought I was good with 3 but just added a 4th, needed some gold & leather to round things out
> 
> View attachment 14612307
> 
> ...


----------



## Nathan356 (Mar 20, 2016)

I have a few others but these two get the vast majority of my wear time.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

And now for something a bit different...


----------



## s54 (May 22, 2012)

Snyde said:


> Do you mind sharing where you got your bracelet for the Skx013?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its a super oyster from wjean aka strapboutique.

And as the above poster confirmed, it's a SKX007.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

denmanproject said:


> Thought I was good with 3 but just added a 4th, needed some gold & leather to round things out
> 
> View attachment 14612307
> 
> ...


Love the white OP39 and Seiko diver. Which diver is that one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

Nathan356 said:


> I have a few others but these two get the vast majority of my wear time.
> View attachment 14612417
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you compare the zeniths bracelet to the sub's?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathan356 (Mar 20, 2016)

Jale said:


> How do you compare the zeniths bracelet to the sub's?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the Zenith bracelet is underrated, it is a very good bracelet overall. I'd summarize it as better built and finished, but also less flexible and comfortable. Compared to the 5-digit Sub Oyster:

Positives:
Better finished - very crisp edges and very tight tolerances.
100% solid milled parts including the clasp.
Every link is removable with screws.
Includes two 2/3 size links (meaning you can get 1/3 and 2/3 sizes).
Better clasp

Negatives:
Less flexible and "slinky" 
Removing links requires TWO screwdrivers (one on each side)
No micro adjust

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

Jale said:


> Love the white OP39 and Seiko diver. Which diver is that one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! its the SPB051 on Uncle Seiko rubber


----------



## 99watches (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## scjones88 (Dec 12, 2014)

This has been fun... Collection covers the bases, but I can never scratch the itch. I wonder what is next.


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

fishoop said:


> Here's an update, been a while since i've posted. The Minimatik and Planet Ocean belong to my wife.


What a perfect trio!


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

I finally got them all to agree on approximately the same time &#8230; LOL


----------



## fishoop (Jun 23, 2012)

Mchu004 said:


> What a perfect trio!


Thanks bro. Your photos are some of my favorite, hope to see some more soon!

Cheers


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

After almost 50 different watches, I've settled on these 3 automatics. They are decidedly entry level Swiss/German but that's where I'm most comfortable. I may add some color at some point, a blue diver possibly, and it may be my first micro brand but there is not much these 3 won't handle.


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Here is my current collection with the BB58 being added in shortly..

Really happy with these 3 now!


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Extremely happy with these 3, hoping to add a blue PO soon and then it will be perfect.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)

Waiting for the pilot watch. Coming next week.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

newest update









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dawalsh13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Nicely done, sir. Very good taste.


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

Here's mine as of 2019. Quite happy with it so far.

I'll be adding BB58 next year and then it'll be one in one out from then onwards.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Updated...not including things that are for sale


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

41Mets said:


> Updated...not including things that are for sale


Shocking! The Milgauss is the one watch that I associate with you whenever I'm on the forum. Congrats on the BB58 though. Looks great!


----------



## reyn_l (Dec 9, 2015)

My small Omega collection










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

BRN said:


> Shocking! The Milgauss is the one watch that I associate with you whenever I'm on the forum. Congrats on the BB58 though. Looks great!


But I've had it for a relatively short period of time. And I really like it! But I always remind myself that these are things and they aren't necessary, and so if I like something else and I decided to go for it then I have to consider letting something else go. And considering the Rolex holds its value, that's one that I can sell without losing money. Now I can hold on to it and not really wear it and see if they discontinued it and see if its value goes up in the next handful of months, and I might do that as well.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

41Mets said:


> I've had it for a relatively short period of time. And I really like it!


I've only been here a little under a year. Guess it coincides time wise with your Milgauss ownership. Just shocked to see you possibly let go of such an awesome timepiece!



41Mets said:


> I always remind myself that these are things and they aren't necessary, and so if I like something else and I decided to go for it then I have to consider letting something else go. And considering the Rolex holds its value, that's one that I can sell without losing money. Now I can hold on to it and not really wear it and see if they discontinued it and see if its value goes up in the next handful of months, and I might do that as well.


That's a great strategy. Hold on to it and see what happens.


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## phsan007 (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## thedudez (Mar 10, 2019)

nice collection, currently aiming for that citizen promaster diver



phsan007 said:


> View attachment 14686703


----------



## phsan007 (Nov 7, 2017)

Thanks, thedudez!

You won't regret. I got mine few years ago from Amazon.
It looks great on a NATO strap as well.


----------



## thedudez (Mar 10, 2019)

i'm getting the 34mm... 

hope it wont be too small for my wrist



phsan007 said:


> Thanks, thedudez!
> 
> You won't regret. I got mine few years ago from Amazon.
> It looks great on a NATO strap as well.


----------



## njegos (Dec 7, 2013)

finally, a 3 watch collection!

casual, diver, chronograph.


----------



## smalleq (Jul 15, 2014)

Narrowing it down to these five for the new year. Everything else is going or will go soon. These five hit basically all of my favorite types of watches and brands I love. The only brand that I have a similar level of affection for that isn't represented is Grand Seiko. May try to change that by the end of next year, but I'm not in a hurry.


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)

domed dials, domed crystals, 60's style


----------



## Roger Beep (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

Roger Beep said:


> View attachment 14750003


Which glycine is this sir? Lovely collection


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

issey.miyake said:


> Here is my current collection with the BB58 being added in shortly..
> 
> Really happy with these 3 now!


How fast things change in our world!

BB58 is a great watch but just didn't fit into my lifestyle as well as I thought and found myself still reaching for the speedy instead.

I got the 2 Gs for Christmas & Birthday so I bid farewell to the BB58 and my old steel square and I'm left with the below.


----------



## Roger Beep (Oct 30, 2011)

asadtiger said:


> Which glycine is this sir? Lovely collection


Thank you!
It's a 1967 Glycine Combat and all original.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

issey.miyake said:


> How fast things change in our world!
> 
> BB58 is a great watch but just didn't fit into my lifestyle as well as I thought and found myself still reaching for the speedy instead.
> 
> I got the 2 Gs for Christmas & Birthday so I bid farewell to the BB58 and my old steel square and I'm left with the below.


A Speedmaster with Seamaster hands... and I thought I'd seen everything  do you have the period / reference? A vintage one I'm guessing?


----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

Issey, well rounded collection 😀! I have to say, since my GO has arrived it is taking up a lot of my wrist time! Thanks for your insight...what turned you off about the Tudor? I must be in the minority, but I’m not a big fan of the snowflake hands. I’d take sword or mercedes hands any day over snowflake.


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

mougino said:


> A Speedmaster with Seamaster hands... and I thought I'd seen everything  do you have the period / reference? A vintage one I'm guessing?


It is the Speedmaster 1957 Trilogy - a remake of the original CK2915.

Couldn't afford the original so got the next best thing!


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Msiekierski said:


> Issey, well rounded collection ?! I have to say, since my GO has arrived it is taking up a lot of my wrist time! Thanks for your insight...what turned you off about the Tudor? I must be in the minority, but I'm not a big fan of the snowflake hands. I'd take sword or mercedes hands any day over snowflake.


Thank you and congratulations on your new watch - I'm glad I could help!

Spec wise the Tudor is close to the perfect watch which is why so many people own one and want to own one. It is a really logical choice with the size, heritage throwback, in house movement etc.

It was supposed to be my fun everyday casual watch but it wasn't that. It was too sensible and just lacked that emotional connection so rather than keep it I sold it to someone who regretted letting it go the first time.

Watch collecting doesn't make sense at all so I won't be surprised if no one can relate to the above!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

issey.miyake said:


> It is the Speedmaster 1957 Trilogy - a remake of the original CK2915.
> 
> Couldn't afford the original so got the next best thing!


Thanks! Indeed a little research taught me the very first CK2915 had a pointer hour hand. I wasn't aware Omega made a reissue however, thanks for the insight!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Haven't had an actual watch box shot in some time so here it is


----------



## wl1150 (Feb 24, 2019)

1. Vintage Baume & Mercier on aftermarket rivet bracelet (Felsa 690 25j)
2. Vintage Zodiac 'Red Dot' Monnin Diver (Quartz) 
3. Casio A158WE


----------



## ac8587 (Jan 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

I was thinking about getting my collection down to 3-4 watches total, but someone on here suggested I hold off for a year and see how I felt. Sounded like good advice. I've sold a few off and, for now at least, these are the keepers...


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

This is it, no plans for additions or deletions, have moved on to other interests, but still along for the ride.


----------



## three-hander (Feb 25, 2019)

Here's my small collection, which I believe is set for quite a while. I use to have almost exclusively Swiss watches, but now it's (from left to right) it's Japanese, German, British and American.


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

I think I've stumbled onto the ultimate (for me, at least) small collection.
A Cartier Tank Louis as a dress watch; small, thin, classic, easily slips under a cuff.
A Rolex Datejust Turnograph as a daily watch; suitable for office or after-hours, with the added utility of the rotating bezel for timing things.
An Omega Speedmaster Pro as a sporty weekend watch.
All pieces are classics in their own right, the Rolex and Omega can be easily popped onto straps or bracelet as the need arises.

If I could bring myself to liquidate the rest of my collection, these would be the three I'd keep.


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

From a couples of days ago, about to clean these babies.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Art Collector (Oct 14, 2010)

Here's my collection of my five grails: Patek Philippe Calatrava ref. 3919J cal. 215PS, Vacheron Constantin Patrimony ref. 31160/000J cal. 1132.2, Audemars Piguet Royal Oak ref. 56303SA cal. 2612, Girard-Perregaux Chronograph ref. 7700 cal. 810-865, Piaget Tank ref. 90802 cal. 9P.








The rationale behind my collection began with wanting to own not just the Holy Trinity, but the most iconic pieces within the Holy Trinity--the Patek Philippe Calatrava, Vacheron Constantin Patrimony and Audemars Piguet Royal Oak. The Calatrava and the Patrimony, being dress watches, back each other up for dressy occasions, and I have the Calatrava on a black strap to match my black briefcase, belt and shoes, and the Patrimony on a brown strap to match my brown briefcase, belt and shoes. The Royal Oak is for nice sporty occasions like going to the tennis U.S. Open or a country club, swimming given its moderate water resistance, and business travel given its robustness. To match my tan briefcase, belt and shoes for more casual dressy occasions, I acquired the Piaget Tank and put it on a tan strap. Plus I wanted to diversify my collection with a rectangular watch. For more casual sporty occasions such as playing tennis or going to the gym, or even vacation travel, I wear my Girard-Perregaux Chronograph.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Trel said:


> I think I've stumbled onto the ultimate (for me, at least) small collection.
> [...]
> If I could bring myself to liquidate the rest of my collection, these would be the three I'd keep.


I feel this is cheating.


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

Earthjade said:


> I feel this is cheating.


The reason I can't liquidate the rest of the collection is that most of it is heirlooms and/or gifts. I'd be hurting a lot of people's feelings, even if I rarely actually wear the watches.

That doesn't prevent me from dreaming about having a small, simple collection where each piece has a role and there's neither redundancy nor gaps in the collection.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Trel said:


> The reason I can't liquidate the rest of the collection is that most of it is heirlooms and/or gifts. I'd be hurting a lot of people's feelings, even if I rarely actually wear the watches.
> 
> That doesn't prevent me from dreaming about having a small, simple collection where each piece has a role and there's neither redundancy nor gaps in the collection.


I think if you rarely wear the other watches then you're ok. Your rotation is essentially a small number.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Calumets said:


> I was thinking about getting my collection down to 3-4 watches total, but someone on here suggested I hold off for a year and see how I felt. Sounded like good advice. I've sold a few off and, for now at least, these are the keepers...
> 
> View attachment 14760957


Tasty collection you have there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

My duo is now a trio with the addition of the PADI Tuna...


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

This is where it stands. Trying to decide if I want to replace my champagne dial GS with the white dial variant, zenith chronomaster 38mm or Nomos Orion 38 with gold hands. Rest are definitely staying.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LostSheep (Feb 17, 2020)

New to the forum, wasted the better part of the day on this thread. Wow! Nice collections!!

I would have a hard time picking just 4 or 5 but these are the most meaningful to me. Micky and the Pulsar were my first watches, the Accutron was the first watch I bought and the other 3 were daily drivers for dad, grandpa and a great uncle who have all passed.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

updated









bottom row is the wife's minus the square G

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

I also have a few vintage pieces that have sentimental value, and a few other watches that aren't worth selling that I've had for years. But this is what I've whittled it down to. I plan on moving the Hamilton, adding 2-3 pieces, and stepping away for a couple years.

The Seiko was my father's daily wear watch for 25+ years. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm feeling pretty good about the state of my collection. Can't really see how another would fit at the moment.


----------



## marcusp23 (May 23, 2015)

My small collection. I'm cheating a little because I'm leaving 3 out, but I'm thinking of selling those 3. I love the idea of having a smaller collection that I can focus on and enjoy


----------



## Nathan356 (Mar 20, 2016)

I have others but these three are really the "core"


----------



## tortugoala (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

My small collection.


----------



## Evil Minion (Apr 10, 2019)

Changed up my collection a bit more lately:


----------



## civiclx (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment DSC_1806-Edit.jpg


----------



## jef83 (Oct 14, 2013)

Blue, white, black - all GADA´s but still have their own purpose in my small collection.


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

Down to two now.


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

Trying a mix of price ranges here, fun at every level


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

Brothers and sisters in WISdom, I present to you, the least creative small collection ever. 

For daily wear: a Rolex Explorer ref.14270
The dress watch: a Cartier Tank Louis in yellow gold
For weekend wear: an Omega Speedmaster Professional


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

mistake post


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 14947947


Pretty close to the perfect collection!

I currently have the BB58 but these 3 are all on my current hit list!

Good reminder that the Pelagos and BB58 are perhaps too interchangable in a 3 watch collection (especially because I prefer the black LHD Pelagos)


----------



## mrplow25 (Jan 30, 2010)

I tried to go for as many different looks for my watch collection and I feel I have something for every occasion.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ca_ng (Nov 25, 2014)

jef83 said:


> Blue, white, black - all GADA´s but still have their own purpose in my small collection.


Great unique trio with loads of personality and taste, down to the blue rubber strap on the Breguet Marine.


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

mrplow25 said:


> I tried to go for as many different looks for my watch collection and I feel I have something for every occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a Wolf watch box?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

RobMc said:


> Is that a Wolf watch box?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe so - looks like a Wolf Windsor to me. They're excellent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sf16 (Nov 7, 2019)

mrplow25 said:


> I tried to go for as many different looks for my watch collection and I feel I have something for every occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a SBGX065? If so, is it more blue or purple?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Trel said:


> Brothers and sisters in WISdom, I present to you, the least creative small collection ever.
> 
> For daily wear: a Rolex Explorer ref.14270
> The dress watch: a Cartier Tank Louis in yellow gold
> For weekend wear: an Omega Speedmaster Professional


I won't comment on "least creative", but I will say the trio is most tasteful!


----------



## mrplow25 (Jan 30, 2010)

sf16 said:


> Is that a SBGX065? If so, is it more blue or purple?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes that's a SBGX065, it's mostly blue under certain lighting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrplow25 (Jan 30, 2010)

omega1300 said:


> I believe so - looks like a Wolf Windsor to me. They're excellent.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's indeed a Wolf Windsor, great box

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Colombia said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's cool  sweet trio 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

I'll try and post some pic's of my small 3 watch collection. I like my collection because of how diverse they are from one another in regards to colors, styles, functions, and country of origins (two Swiss and one German).... and I believe it is because of their great diversity that it actually allows me to love each one of them equally. Also, having multiple straps makes it feel like my collection is larger than only three pieces. I typically wear each one for two weeks at a time and then switch to the next for two weeks, etc.

































Wishing you all the greatest of health!


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

omega1300 said:


> That's cool  sweet trio
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## sidders54 (Mar 31, 2020)

My meagre collection. Do also own a Steinhart Ocean One Vintage which was wearing when I took picture. Hoping to increase collection over coming months


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

sidders54 said:


> My meagre collection. Do also own a Steinhart Ocean One Vintage which was wearing when I took picture. Hoping to increase collection over coming months


Looks great!! That white / aqua helson has always been one of my favorites

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidders54 (Mar 31, 2020)

omega1300 said:


> Looks great!! That white / aqua helson has always been one of my favorites
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I love the Helson too. It's built like a tank. Am looking to add a few more white dials over the next few months


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

my 3 watch collection (not
including the wife's watches and my gshock beater)

chrono swiss, quartz japan, mechanical german

all 19mm lugs, all 39/38mm size, all solid caseback, all in-house movements










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

govdubspeedgo said:


> my 3 watch collection (not
> including the wife's watches and my gshock beater)
> 
> chrono swiss, quartz japan, mechanical german
> ...


That's a great collection. Not dissimilar to my own.

Do you mind sharing who makes it? I wouldn't mind picking one up for my Orion.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

are you talking about the strap on the nomos, it’s from nostime 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

govdubspeedgo said:


> are you talking about the strap on the nomos, it's from nostime
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. Thanks!

I'm not familiar with then but I'm giving them a look over. I love the way that light brown works with the Nomos.

Great collection overall.


----------



## faiz (Jul 15, 2013)

2 Germans and a Swiss!
Pretty pleased with this trio.









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Floriangson (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi all,

Thats a great thread. 
Will have only 2 watches to add to the collection and after I think it will be finish. (Blackbay 58 and another speedmaster reduice, but the "moon" one"


----------



## RossD88 (Dec 17, 2019)

Hi all.

My first post here after lurking for a while, with my small collection:









- Omega Aqua Terra - my 'grail' watch. My 'watch goal' was to own an Aqua Terra, and last year I found a pre owned 2015 model at a very good price at an AD. My favourite watch which I wear most days, and what I will be wearing on my wedding day this year (assuming it goes ahead with the current situation).

- Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic - my first automatic watch. I wanted a white dial on a brown leather strap and this ticked all the boxes. Currently in summer mode on a nato strap as opposed to its original brown leather.

- Hamilton Broadway - quartz, and although it does get worn to the office now and again it is usually worn when I'm going somewhere where I don't want one of my other 2 to get damaged or, worse, stolen.

I really want to add one more watch to my collection and I'll be done (unless I win the lottery obviously!). I really want something with a blue dial, and preferably a diver (which is strange as they used to do nothing for me). So far I have narrowed it down to the following:

- Longines Hydroconquest blue ceramic bezel 41mm (although I hope they bring out a 39mm - the previous model which does come in 39mm has a dial which is too busy for my liking)

- Tudor Black Bay Blue Bezel (I know this hasn't got a blue dial but I could live with the fact that it's just the bezel. Again, I hope that they release a 39mm like the BB58 with a blue bezel as the 41mm seems too thick)

- IWC Mark XVIII LPP (not a diver I know, but the dial is amazing)

Hopefully I can get to some ADs later this year once lockdown is lifted here in the UK to try the above on. No rush though as I've got a wedding to pay for!

I doubt I'll be posting much, but I like looking at all the pretty photos!

Ross


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

Many things I want to do and change, but this is the current state. Sorry for the bad photo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredette (Jun 11, 2019)

Jale said:


> Many things I want to do and change, but this is the current state. Sorry for the bad photo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the watch to the right of your speedy?

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Parsival (Apr 16, 2018)

It looks like a Hamilton khaki king to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

Fredette said:


> What's the watch to the right of your speedy?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Whoops double post

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

Fredette said:


> What's the watch to the right of your speedy?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


That would be the Hamilton Khaki King, my daily wear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

Parsival said:


> It looks like a Hamilton khaki king to me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correct

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishoop (Jun 23, 2012)

RossD88 said:


> I really want to add one more watch to my collection and I'll be done (unless I win the lottery obviously!). I really want something with a blue dial, and preferably a diver (which is strange as they used to do nothing for me). So far I have narrowed it down to the following:


Have you checked out the Black Bay 36 and/or 41 with the blue dial? It doesn't have a bezel, but it still has the DNA of a dive watch.


----------



## anilb (Apr 17, 2020)

My limited collection









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RossD88 (Dec 17, 2019)

fishoop said:


> Have you checked out the Black Bay 36 and/or 41 with the blue dial? It doesn't have a bezel, but it still has the DNA of a dive watch.


I was looking at the blue, but it is a flat blue and I really want a sunburst dial. Plus, I think it's too similar to my Aqua Terra.

However, never say never!


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

RossD88 said:


> I was looking at the blue, but it is a flat blue and I really want a sunburst dial. Plus, I think it's too similar to my Aqua Terra.
> 
> However, never say never!


You could combine some pop of color and dive bezel in the same wacth.

Two excellent brands in the 1500 range would be the Monta oceanking and the tourby lawless. Great overall product for the price.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredette (Jun 11, 2019)

Jale said:


> Correct
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like it! What size?

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

Fredette said:


> I like it! What size?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


40mm. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gouverneur (Jun 7, 2012)

Nightstand pic of a two-watch collection:


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

gouverneur said:


> Nightstand pic of a two-watch collection:


You don't have any other watches? I could never have a collection without a cheaper watch to wear with less concern for scratches. Sports, gardening, music festivals, camping, a better than average night out with the lads, I'd be terrified to wear a 7k watch.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

3 Seiko collection.


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

Seiko Only


----------



## cody.rioux (Apr 8, 2020)

My three watch collection. I love the concept of a small collection because I really can't bring myself to own anything that isn't seeing a reasonable amount of wrist time.

- Novo Mayhem in Gunmetal Gray
- Halios Seaforth Bronze w/ Blue Sunburst Dial
- Davosa Vanguard w/ Black Pinstripe Dial


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

ryanmanyes said:


> Seiko Only




Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

And yes my not included beater is a square G Shock.

I bought a 4 slot watch roll so I have no room for any more watches


----------



## cody.rioux (Apr 8, 2020)

savedbythebell said:


> And yes my not included beater is a square G Shock.
> 
> I bought a 4 slot watch roll so I have no room for any more watches
> 
> View attachment 15056801


I too intend to limit the size of my collection by getting a smaller box! Haha.

Gorgeous small collection btw.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashexilum (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## uperhemi (Nov 15, 2018)

I have three other watches but these guys get the most wrist time.









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## gouverneur (Jun 7, 2012)

jmariorebelo said:


> You don't have any other watches? I could never have a collection without a cheaper watch to wear with less concern for scratches. Sports, gardening, music festivals, camping, a better than average night out with the lads, I'd be terrified to wear a 7k watch.


I cheated a bit, I have an MKII as well that has taken a healthy amount of scratches over the years.


----------



## watch1440 (Jan 31, 2014)

Calumets said:


> I was thinking about getting my collection down to 3-4 watches total, but someone on here suggested I hold off for a year and see how I felt. Sounded like good advice. I've sold a few off and, for now at least, these are the keepers...


Liked the versatility


----------



## alvinpatrick (Dec 25, 2013)

jmariorebelo said:


> You don't have any other watches? I could never have a collection without a cheaper watch to wear with less concern for scratches. Sports, gardening, music festivals, camping, a better than average night out with the lads, I'd be terrified to wear a 7k watch.


You know people don't HAVE to wear watches when there's a real risk to it right? Especially for sports/gardening. And the Tag is under USD5k brand new. Should be reasonable to wear with a night out with the lads.


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Love my Monaco 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ADAMSWATCHCOLLECTION (Apr 16, 2020)

anilb said:


> My limited collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Limited but still good 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

A change in the diver slot...


----------



## gunnersfan16 (Sep 26, 2009)

pepcr1 said:


>


Great collection; what make/model is the big pilot on the bottom row?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Current collection:

Casio EF-503 mod (all white hands)
Hamilton Khaki
Seiko SARB033
Frédérique Constánt Classics Index
Tisell Bauhaus mod (thinner case)
Invicta 8926 mod (logos removed, Murphy bezel, Yobokies snowflake hands/dial, ceramic bezel insert)
(Not pictured: my square G-Shock)










Future potential changes:
-Replace the FC and Tisell both with a Junghans Form C as my everyday office watch
-Possibly replace the Invicta mod with a Seiko SPB077

...but neither of those swaps is a priority for me, or even fully decided. I'm pretty content with the collection as it stands, and have been for some time. The Casio mod is the newest of my collection and I've had it over a year.


----------



## Itgb (Oct 10, 2014)

Here's my small collection, which has taken about 3.5 years to attain. The Omega PO 2500D was the gateway drug to the world of mechanical watches. I had always dabbled with quartz watches previously and never understood the allure of mechanical until the Omega. I've been hooked since then.

Next was the Oris with the lovely sunburst gray dial. It gives me a great option to switch up straps.

Finally after being on the hunt for a Rolex for the better part of a year and learning that I was not a fan of the supercase/maxi-dial trend I landed on the Explorer 1. Easily the most comfortable watch I own and love the simplicity and timeless design.










Honorable mention is my wife's Nomos Orion, which is a brand I hope to get one of my own in the future.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

gunnersfan16 said:


> Great collection; what make/model is the big pilot on the bottom row?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


If you're talking about the 2nd watch from the left, bottom row, that's a Dekla Pilot 42mm sandwich dial


----------



## Roger Beep (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## Shields99 (Mar 25, 2020)

My collection from last July. Time to upgrade some of my watches over the next 10 years.


----------



## El Conde (Nov 8, 2019)

jmariorebelo said:


> If you're talking about the 2nd watch from the left, bottom row, that's a Dekla Pilot 42mm sandwich dial


Wondering what the make is of your watch box. Looks like the pillows sit nice and snug with no tipping over or wiggle.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Shields99 said:


> My collection from last July. Time to upgrade some of my watches over the next 10 years.


I see that Doxa sub 200, i just picked one up, same color, you still enjoying it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StewAdams (May 15, 2020)

Not the best photo i must admit, sold a couple of my affordables to fund the black bay (really regret selling my NTH Nacken Renegade though!) convinced myself i was happy with these but i'm getting the itch for a dress watch









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

This by no means is the complete collection, however, it is the revised and current rotation. 
A couple of new ones in this month and very happy with the pick ups. 









Sent from my SM-F700F using Tapatalk


----------



## pentsi (Mar 18, 2009)

Here's my current four watch collection after selling a few cheaper pieces I didn't use and buying two of these in the last Month.

I don't think I'm missing anything now, and the total price buying all used has been about the same as just a Rolex Submariner.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

pentsi said:


> Here's my current four watch collection after selling a few cheaper pieces I didn't use and buying two of these in the last Month.
> 
> I don't think I'm missing anything now, and the total price buying all used has been about the same as just a Rolex Submariner.
> 
> View attachment 15171565


I don't often comment on collections but yours is very nicely done. Well played!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Current state of the collection. Gone are some pieces I wrote I'd never let go awhile back but ultimately were never worn. Funny how that works...


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

pentsi said:


> Here's my current four watch collection after selling a few cheaper pieces I didn't use and buying two of these in the last Month.
> 
> I don't think I'm missing anything now, and the total price buying all used has been about the same as just a Rolex Submariner.
> 
> View attachment 15171565


I like all 4, but in particular, I love the Classic Cars.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

4 now


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techniec (Dec 9, 2007)

drhr said:


> 4 now


Extremely handsome pieces and well-rounded collection, all bangers .

Cheers,

Pieter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbreeden (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Rcs1113 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi all - latest collection above. First off, I don't post or use the forum too much but this thread has been one I've kept coming back to over the years. Appreciate everyone keeping it going and providing some inspiration. Soliciting feedback on my next move as I'm in the market.

Three considerations: 
1) I don't enjoy the speedy and stowa and want to flip to fund new purchase. 
2) I do enjoy the nomos and it is my daily but long term I want to upgrade to a lange saxonia thin. This is a 5-10yr horizon for me. 
3) Seiko, seamaster (and garmin) aren't going anywhere. Really enjoy them.

What I'm currently considering:
1) Explorer 14270: really got into these the last 6 weeks. Love that it is 36mm, robust, classic, and understated. Con is it would only see weekend time as I'm not comfortable wearing a rollie in my office.

2) JLC MUT Small Seconds: I've been thinking about this for awhile and see this as an intermediate upgrade between the nomos and lange. I'm not as excited about this as the explorer but it would get more wrist time given formal work environment. I don't like that it is 39mm though. And the thought that it is a placeholder for a lange seems kind of uninspiring.

3) other suggestions?

Welcome any feedback!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Wear the Rolex in the office if you ever get it, just put a Post-It Note on top of it.


----------



## Evil Minion (Apr 10, 2019)

Rcs1113 said:


> ...
> 
> What I'm currently considering:
> 1) Explorer 14270: really got into these the last 6 weeks. Love that it is 36mm, robust, classic, and understated. Con is it would only see weekend time as I'm not comfortable wearing a rollie in my office.
> ...


Have you looked into the Tudor BB36 instead? Personally I think it looks much better than the explorer, and you wouldn't have to feel as uncomfortable wearing it in the office since 95% of regular people won't know what Tudor is.


----------



## Rcs1113 (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil Minion said:


> Have you looked into the Tudor BB36 instead? Personally I think it looks much better than the explorer, and you wouldn't have to feel as uncomfortable wearing it in the office since 95% of regular people won't know what Tudor is.


Yeah that's a good point. I had looked into and really liked it but thought it was too similar to the dial on my skx and also was looking to try a different movement (vs another eta). Maybe I'll go back to the boutique once things open up and try it again. Thanks for the suggestion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beefeater (May 18, 2015)

Here's my 5 piece collection. I've noted that I end up with one "good watch" and the rest are more for fun. Not sure that's the best way to approach this hobby.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Eltiburon (May 22, 2020)

Casio F 91, Hamilton khaki field mechanical, Seiko Skx 013, Seiko Sarbs 033 and 035 and Omega Seamaster Pro midsize ceramic. All I am missing is a reputable Swiss dress watch. It must be under 38mm and not extremely slim. I will use it with leather straps exclusively. Been looking at the Longines Record and Flagship models. Any suggestions?


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

beefeater said:


> Here's my 5 piece collection. I've noted that I end up with one "good watch" and the rest are more for fun. Not sure that's the best way to approach this hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that's the perfect approach, otherwise you'll reach a point with 5 "good" watches thinking that you can consolidate and go down to 2 nicer watches and 3 fun ones, only to end up with 5 nicer watches thinking you can consolidate again.....and repeat. All the while your bank account is sobbing away.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

beefeater said:


> Here's my 5 piece collection. I've noted that I end up with one "good watch" and the rest are more for fun. Not sure that's the best way to approach this hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the exact same approach, one 'good' one which can take the spot of any of the others if ever it had to. The others are more for fun, or interesting functions (eg, the barometer and altimeter on my Protrek are fun features since I like on a mountain and do a lot of hikes, but in reality, I don't really go on the sort of hikes where those things are 'necessary' any more).


----------



## mojorison_75 (Apr 1, 2017)

Current iteration:
Dress- Eterna Eternity
Daily- Longines BigEye
Sport- Seko PADI Turtle


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Rcs1113 said:


> Hi all - latest collection above. First off, I don't post or use the forum too much but this thread has been one I've kept coming back to over the years. Appreciate everyone keeping it going and providing some inspiration. Soliciting feedback on my next move as I'm in the market.
> 
> Three considerations:
> 1) I don't enjoy the speedy and stowa and want to flip to fund new purchase.
> ...


I enjoy these posts and the thought process behind refining a collection.

I think you should start your own thread in the main forum and then we can have a long form discussion.

Regarding your thought process, id like to understand a bit more about your work environment and why you think the Exp1 would be suitable for it.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Eltiburon said:


> Casio F 91, Hamilton khaki field mechanical, Seiko Skx 013, Seiko Sarbs 033 and 035 and Omega Seamaster Pro midsize ceramic. All I am missing is a reputable Swiss dress watch. It must be under 38mm and not extremely slim. I will use it with leather straps exclusively. Been looking at the Longines Record and Flagship models. Any suggestions?


Great collection. The mid tier Swiss dress watch segment I find somewhat lacking. Your probably looking at something from swatch group (Longines, Tissot, Hamilton). Id look at possibly a Oris pointer date 36.

You could also look German with Nomos and stowa.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

This is an ever changing game, but for now this is the current "favourites" and the top row are the current rotation ish.



20200614_115924 by Gavin Hastings, on Flickr


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## alvinpatrick (Dec 25, 2013)

Rcs1113 said:


> Hi all - latest collection above. First off, I don't post or use the forum too much but this thread has been one I've kept coming back to over the years. Appreciate everyone keeping it going and providing some inspiration. Soliciting feedback on my next move as I'm in the market.
> 
> Three considerations:
> 1) I don't enjoy the speedy and stowa and want to flip to fund new purchase.
> ...


I'm curious why you wouldn't be comfortable wearing a Rolex to the office. I was thinking the same thing two years ago. I'm relatively on the younger middle half age bracket in the office and our country GM wears a timex weekender when he's trying to be fancy (he wears his gshocks on other days). But I had just gotten engaged, and I wanted to give myself something nice for my birthday, so I said screw it and bought one from the AD. Nobody said anything literally the first 12mos I was wearing it daily. And my colleagues only mentioned it when we somehow got into discussions of watches.

I also meet up with clients who wear Gshocks, and others who wear Tags or others who wear Richard Milles. I really think about it a lot, but at the end of the day I wanted a Rolex (not just because of the brand but I just really wanted a blue OP) so I got one.


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

Wow, I LOVE the orange hands on that DC56!



faiz said:


> 2 Germans and a Swiss!
> Pretty pleased with this trio.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rcs1113 (Jun 25, 2014)

alvinpatrick said:


> I'm curious why you wouldn't be comfortable wearing a Rolex to the office. I was thinking the same thing two years ago. I'm relatively on the younger middle half age bracket in the office and our country GM wears a timex weekender when he's trying to be fancy (he wears his gshocks on other days). But I had just gotten engaged, and I wanted to give myself something nice for my birthday, so I said screw it and bought one from the AD. Nobody said anything literally the first 12mos I was wearing it daily. And my colleagues only mentioned it when we somehow got into discussions of watches.
> 
> I also meet up with clients who wear Gshocks, and others who wear Tags or others who wear Richard Milles. I really think about it a lot, but at the end of the day I wanted a Rolex (not just because of the brand but I just really wanted a blue OP) so I got one.


Once I free up this week I can move this to a separate thread. Apologies to all if I am veering off topic!

Wanted to address you and ryan in either case. The short of it is that I work at a smaller firm where all the top guys (gals) are not flashy or display wealth. No one is into this hobby. If I'm playing office politics right, I don't want to stray from that.

This is very different from my previous office where it was nearly the opposite, and I was able to comfortably enjoy rotating my collection throughout the week.

That's why the nomos Orion has been a fantastic daily, very understated. For all I care they can think it's a DW 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msd3011 (May 24, 2020)

Gen4.. otw haha can't wait

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dawalsh13 (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## njegos (Dec 7, 2013)

it has been 6 months since i last posted a photo of my collection.

so let's do this.

chrono, casual, diver.


----------



## smalleq (Jul 15, 2014)

I have a few others not pictured, but I think those will all get sold off soon and I am going to try to cap off the collection here for the foreseeable future..


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

drhr said:


> 4 now


We all know there is a lot more then that


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> We all know there is a lot more then that


Heh, you know me well jman 😌


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

smalleq said:


> I have a few others not pictured, but I think those will all get sold off soon and I am going to try to cap off the collection here for the foreseeable future..


I love that Omega, the movement is stunning. Had the chance to try see one before the C thing turned the world upside down... The dial is very interesting, reminded me a bit too much of jeans. Also, legibility was a problem, I felt like I had to move the watch around to catch some reflections, maybe it was the AD lighting. I did like the date window, something I usually don't. But my biggest gripe with it is the size, it should have been 38mm or smaller. It's too much dial for a watch this style. The case shape is fantastic and helps reduce the perceived size, but it wasn't enough for me.

About the collection as a whole... how do you deal with having 4 similarly coloured watches? I see the straps are all different, but don't you feel there's a bit of an overlap? I ask this because I just got two green watches and I'm struggling with a reason to keep them both, even if they are different in almost every way apart from dial colour.


----------



## smalleq (Jul 15, 2014)

jmariorebelo said:


> I love that Omega, the movement is stunning. Had the chance to try see one before the C thing turned the world upside down... The dial is very interesting, reminded me a bit too much of jeans. Also, legibility was a problem, I felt like I had to move the watch around to catch some reflections, maybe it was the AD lighting. I did like the date window, something I usually don't. But my biggest gripe with it is the size, it should have been 38mm or smaller. It's too much dial for a watch this style. The case shape is fantastic and helps reduce the perceived size, but it wasn't enough for me.
> 
> About the collection as a whole... how do you deal with having 4 similarly coloured watches? I see the straps are all different, but don't you feel there's a bit of an overlap? I ask this because I just got two green watches and I'm struggling with a reason to keep them both, even if they are different in almost every way apart from dial colour.


Regarding the legibility on the Omega, its fine like 90% of the time, usually a small change of angle of the wrist is all you need to get enough light to read it. Is that something I would want in an only watch? Not so much, but as by far the dressiest watch in the collection, its a sacrifice I can live with for something of that style. Yes, the size is a bit bigger than probably makes sense for a watch of this type, but I really enjoy the way it wears. I had a GO Sixties that was just a tiny bit smaller in diameter, but I like the way this wears a bit more for some reason. The movement and the dial are really what sold me on this, I love the independently adjustable hour hand complication (which is one of the reasons I was drawn to my Grand Seiko).

Regarding the whole collection being blue...it's just one of those things where sometimes its best to just buy what you like and for most of the last 5 years a blue watch of some sort has been on my wrist even when I've had 5 or 6 other watches on hand. In some ways its easier to have a 4 collection of all the same color than to have 4 watches where two of them are the same color. On the right strap they are all generally wearable for a wide variety of occasions. Might not wear the Oak and Oscar to a wedding or the Omega to the beach, but I can mostly interchange between them without issue, which is something I value. And despite all being blue, I was trying to make sure they had some basic aesthetic differences. We have a textured dial, a matte dial, a gloss dial and a sunburst dial. A mix of stick, applied, printed and sandwich markers. A mix of finishes and case shapes, etc...I think I've managed to get a decent amount of variety within the four but am not sure how much more I could get. If I were to add another blue watch to the mix, it would need it to do have some significant differences in order for it to make sense.


----------



## Abeer (Jan 15, 2015)

Here's mine. I generally rotate watches once per week or by activity. The Tudor is my outdoor/hiking watch. It's been over 14,000 feet a handful of times and was recently on my wrist on top of the Grand Teton. My SKX is my go-to for surfing. The Speedmaster is the most recent addition. I've had my sub for about 12 years now. I'm not purposeful in buying watches but I clearly lean towards classic sport types.


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Updated SOTC, the Lorier is the latest and (hopefully) last purchase I make for a very long time. Not pictured is my G Shock which is only worn for the gym.

These 3 are going to satisfy me for the foreseeable, the Lorier Falcon 2 is seriously awesome, perfect dimensions for me.

The Seiko 5 SNKL15 is too cheap and good looking to bother getting rid of, I ditched the crappy original bracelet and added an aftermarket jubilee using the original end links, it suits it perfectly.

The Citizen BN0000-04 is the best fitting and slimmest dive watch I've ever owned, perfect for my 6.5" wrist, I went through a fair few divers to find one that I'm happy with size wise. I have an OEM ProMaster bracelet for this but with the lack of micro adjustments on the clasp I could never get a perfect fit. The links are folded so it felt cheap compared to the watch case so I bought a Watch Gecko solid link oyster and used the original end links. It works a treat and now fits nicely. Plus its Eco Drive so a perfect grab and go.

It's took 10 years and lots of purchases and sales to get to this stage, started off mid range, went fairly high end for a bit but didn't feel comfortable owning such expensive pieces, ended up in the affordable range and I'm definitely happier this way. Owning a smaller collection is also much better for me. I've sold my 12 slot, 6 slot and 5 slot boxes and now just have a 3 slot display case. Hopefully I won't go back!

Peace.


----------



## cody.rioux (Apr 8, 2020)

Watch Obsessive said:


> Updated SOTC, the Lorier is the latest and (hopefully) last purchase I make for a very long time. Not pictured is my G Shock which is only worn for the gym.
> 
> These 3 are going to satisfy me for the foreseeable, the Lorier Falcon 2 is seriously awesome, perfect dimensions for me.
> 
> ...


I love it, I'm a lot like you but I think much earlier in my development. I was a one-watch person until this year when I've bought and sold a few value/micro brands (Lorier, Halios, Davosa, Seiko) and ended up buying a Grand Seiko ~6 weeks ago. I've got three watches now but the GS monopolizes the wrist time. I don't think I am much of a collector and actually might just be a one-watch guy at heart. I was, at least until pretty recently, convinced I was a micro brand guy and not a luxury guy. I guess I can stomach it if I only care about owning one.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

dawalsh13 said:


> View attachment 15241707


LOVE the Skeleton Cartier!


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

cody.rioux said:


> I love it, I'm a lot like you but I think much earlier in my development. I was a one-watch person until this year when I've bought and sold a few value/micro brands (Lorier, Halios, Davosa, Seiko) and ended up buying a Grand Seiko ~6 weeks ago. I've got three watches now but the GS monopolizes the wrist time. I don't think I am much of a collector and actually might just be a one-watch guy at heart. I was, at least until pretty recently, convinced I was a micro brand guy and not a luxury guy. I guess I can stomach it if I only care about owning one.


I was very close to getting a Grand Seiko quartz on a number of occasions in my quest to be a one watch guy, the SBGX261 or 263. I preferred the previous models before they lost the Seiko branding and just went with Grand Seiko but liked the idea of buying brand new if it was going to be my only piece.

What model have you got?

I think 3 is enough to not get bored, still would like to just have the 1. Will have to see if the Lorier continues to get all my wrist time once the honeymoon period is over.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## OmegaP99 (Jan 28, 2020)

Only 75% of these are mine, the Speedy MKII is just visiting.
(Update: I have since added a black-dialed MKII)


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

pepcr1 said:


>


Anyone else admiring this guy's beauties, then get to the sub homage, kind of wince a little, and then.... realize he's genius and probably wears it when he doesn't want to worry about getting mugged etc

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

smalleq said:


> Regarding the legibility on the Omega, its fine like 90% of the time, usually a small change of angle of the wrist is all you need to get enough light to read it. Is that something I would want in an only watch? Not so much, but as by far the dressiest watch in the collection, its a sacrifice I can live with for something of that style. Yes, the size is a bit bigger than probably makes sense for a watch of this type, but I really enjoy the way it wears. I had a GO Sixties that was just a tiny bit smaller in diameter, but I like the way this wears a bit more for some reason. The movement and the dial are really what sold me on this, I love the independently adjustable hour hand complication (which is one of the reasons I was drawn to my Grand Seiko).
> 
> Regarding the whole collection being blue...it's just one of those things where sometimes its best to just buy what you like and for most of the last 5 years a blue watch of some sort has been on my wrist even when I've had 5 or 6 other watches on hand. In some ways its easier to have a 4 collection of all the same color than to have 4 watches where two of them are the same color. On the right strap they are all generally wearable for a wide variety of occasions. Might not wear the Oak and Oscar to a wedding or the Omega to the beach, but I can mostly interchange between them without issue, which is something I value. And despite all being blue, I was trying to make sure they had some basic aesthetic differences. We have a textured dial, a matte dial, a gloss dial and a sunburst dial. A mix of stick, applied, printed and sandwich markers. A mix of finishes and case shapes, etc...I think I've managed to get a decent amount of variety within the four but am not sure how much more I could get. If I were to add another blue watch to the mix, it would need it to do have some significant differences in order for it to make sense.


Outstanding explanation.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

updated









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinOX (Aug 23, 2009)

dawalsh13 said:


> View attachment 15241707


Maybe my favorite two watch collection that I've seen.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmc1080 (Sep 17, 2012)

My 5 watch collection!


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

Currently in the watchbox:


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

A very up-to-date photo of the watch box.


----------



## Zhanming057 (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## Crewsdawg (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

dawalsh13 said:


> View attachment 15241707


Love this!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dawalsh13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Zhanming057 said:


>


This is very special. Very unique collection. Is this all your watches or just watches in this style or theme?


----------



## Zhanming057 (Jun 17, 2019)

dawalsh13 said:


> This is very special. Very unique collection. Is this all your watches or just watches in this style or theme?


Thanks! This is all I've got.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Zhanming057 said:


> Thanks! This is all I've got.


That's commitment!


----------



## dawalsh13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Zhanming057 said:


> Thanks! This is all I've got.


One of the best I've seen on here or anywhere. It's more interesting than collecting 15 Daytona, 4 Aquanauts and 5 Big pilots. Excited to see your next watch.


----------



## Grambuolys90 (Aug 16, 2019)

My small collection.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Smaller than it was. Does that count? This is everything except for my Casio watches.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

jmc1080 said:


> My 5 watch collection!
> View attachment 15381019


dem hitters

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

My current collection is comprised of 4 watches: two keepers of very little monetary value (added up maybe €50), and two more expensive, keepers at the moment but who knows what will happen 10 years down the line. Here's the latter duo:


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Went from 22 to this, during down further as I write this


----------



## Rolexoman (Jun 7, 2020)

Here's my small family, have two more vintage pieces coming and then am done for awhile,


----------



## dawalsh13 (Mar 29, 2017)

My needs and tastes changed. Looking to "upgrade" my Nomos. Torn between A.Lange Saxonia Thin, Cartier Cintree and Vacheron Historiques American 1921. Not in a hurry though as I still enjoy a Nomos a lot.


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

These are the three until my el primero comes back from service to rejoin them. Pilot is new, replacing the BB36 Blue which will now head out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atvar (Aug 21, 2020)

Here is my small collection. I have been waiting for a display /storage box to arrive but it has been stuck in transit for 4 weeks, so I gave up waiting and borrowed a "watch stand" from my daughter to take a photo. I'm relatively new to watches and have formed my collection in a pretty haphazard way (basically I got very good discounts but only on certain watches), so feedback / suggestions on what to buy next, how to improve my taste etc. are always welcome 










... and some slightly more conventional wrist shots:











The Bancpain is my dress watch to wear on formal occasions, job interviews, or just if I'm dressing up for the office. I love this watch and can't see myself ever replacing it (unless it breaks), it's as "dressy" as I want to go, and not something I want to "upgrade" to a JLC or Cartier or whatever. I should really replace the brown strap with a black one to match my normal wear, but the strap is so dark brown in normal light that no one notices the difference (don't kill me for wearing it with a black belt!)
The B&M Baumatic is my daily wear for work, where I tend to smart casual most days, polo shirt and black chinos, that kind of level. This is the non-chronometer model (because I didn't get discount on the chronometer...) but apparently the movement is exactly the same and actually I prefer the face without the bull's eye lines. I also really like this one, the only thing I might replace it with one day is a MING 19.xx - depending on where that line goes.
The Sea-gull is my Chinese watch, I have spent many years in the region so I wanted something from China that doesn't pretend to be anything else. (I.e. not a Rolex "homage"). So I got this this "special edition" (of 7,000...) which celebrates the 70th anniversary of the PRC. It has an engraved back and the gold chinese characters translate loosely as "long live the motherland"! I don't want to go into politics, but this is very much tongue in cheek and would be recognized as such by anyone who knows me, and I'd avoid wearing it anywhere it might cause offense! For me this is mostly a smart-casual daily wear varient on the B&M with a little bit of character that won't stand out in 90% of situations. And it was much cheaper, so I don't feel bad about wearing it only occasionally for variety, rather than on a daily rotation.
The Tag Huer I bought mostly because of peer pressure, several of my friends either own or want Tags.... I like it, it's a watch I feel I can grab on the way out of the door to pretty much anywhere and it feels good on my wrist, but it's a bit.... shiny. I'm not sure if this one is a keeper or not.
The Orient is because I've been reading this forum for a couple of months, and it seems everyone, absolutely everyone, must own a blue diver. Even my wife, when she looks over my shoulder as I scroll through this thread, points out the blue Rolex Subs as her favorites. So I tried to find a good but affordable blue diver that I could "try out" for a bit. I like this one, I'm happy with my purchase, but it hasn't really grown on me yet. It's getting good use though, this not quite a "beater" but it's the watch I feel I don't need to take extra care of, so I grab it as I go to the supermarket, or such like.
I don't really want to go above 5 or 6 watches, I guess eventually I'll replace both the Tag and the Orient with a single casual go-anywhere model. But there's no hurry, I'm still working out what I like. And there's a gap, I don't have anything German, anything with complications beyond a date, anything "cooler" or more modern looking. So I'm keeping an eye on the likes of Nomos to see if they put out something that catches my eye!


----------



## OmegaP99 (Jan 28, 2020)

I should update this to reflect my current collection, the two on the right were added since my last post a couple months back:


----------



## mrlau (Apr 11, 2012)

OmegaP99 said:


> View attachment 15423147












=)

Love that mark II too.


----------



## blueoracle (Jan 10, 2019)

Been through some iterations, but I'm very happy now:


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

BevHillsTrainer said:


> Went from 22 to this, during down further as I write this
> View attachment 15398237


Is that an H2O Helberg CH1?


----------



## wootx (Feb 1, 2016)

siranak said:


> These are the three until my el primero comes back from service to rejoin them. Pilot is new, replacing the BB36 Blue which will now head out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice!

Is the dial of the IWC blue? What is its ref.?


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

wootx said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Is the dial of the IWC blue? What is its ref.?


Thanks. The dial is matte black, but the double sided AR can make it look blue

It's the IW324010










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaP99 (Jan 28, 2020)

mrlau said:


> =)
> 
> Love that mark II too.


Ha! The 3706 is a classic, nice to see the love for them here! Enjoy yours friend.


----------



## Adao (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## mrplow25 (Jan 30, 2010)

Just updated my collection, I think I'm good for at least a couple years










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

jmariorebelo said:


> View attachment 15449054


Great collection. Love the manual wind, interesting dial theme (assuming the Zelos is manual).


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

omeglycine said:


> Great collection. Love the manual wind, interesting dial theme (assuming the Zelos is manual).


Thanks mate. All my mechanical watches (these three and the Cauny) are manual wind. Both the Zelos and Farer sport the ETA 7001 while the anordain's got a Sellita SW210.

The collection itself isn't supposed to follow a theme, but it will of course follow my preferences, which are exactly what you said: manual wind watches with interesting dials. I like the interaction with and looks of hand wound movements, and dynamic dials that always look different are my jam. I find the apparent competition between a "simple" no date three (or two) hander and the quirky, colourful dials extremely alluring. Life's too short to wear boring watches...


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

Updated. Needed some more blue 💙


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

updated, 3 watch collection, top is mine and bottom is wife's 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkpowder (Sep 12, 2020)

jmariorebelo said:


> View attachment 15449054


Nice collection all with interesting dials. Good of you to support the smaller, UK-based watch companies. The Hudson dial has a beautiful teal colour.


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Two's company.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acrolyu2 (Mar 2, 2020)

This is my collection!!

Glycine Combat 6 36mm









Certina DS Royal









Tissot Quickster









Hamilton Khaki Field









Swatch Irony dark Blood









Mondaine Sport Daydate


----------



## njegos (Dec 7, 2013)

i really like the glycine and the mondaine!

but since when is 6 a small collection?


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

njegos said:


> i really like the glycine and the mondaine!
> 
> but since when is 6 a small collection?


6-7 watch collections are considered small per the OP of this thread. We've also seen 10-12+ watch collections posted here. Those should not be posted here in my opinion of course, and is why I have not posted mine here even though this is one of my favorite threads on WUS.


----------



## njegos (Dec 7, 2013)

i respect your position on the matter.

my ideal number is 3.

talking from experience, when i have more than 4 watches, one of them is discriminated against, so to say. i don't wear it. a watch that is unworn pains my soul. therefore, i sell it as soon as possible.

edit:
this is probably my favorite topic on the entire forum. because when a watch collection is done well, it just brings me a slither of hope for this asinine world.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

njegos said:


> edit:
> this is probably my favorite topic on the entire forum. because when a watch collection is done well, it just brings me a slither of hope for this asinine world.


Co-sign. I love this thread, my single most favorite on the site. This and the collection in one pic. Both my jam!


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

The gang are back together!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

jmariorebelo said:


> View attachment 15470347


Love that Zelos!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My three smallest watches. With a normal sized one for comparison.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Pongster said:


> My three smallest watches. With a normal sized one for comparison.
> View attachment 15491435


Great interpretation of the theme!


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

EDIT:
My small collection: both in number (2) and in size (36mm & 39mm). Quite happy with it!


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Buschyfor3 said:


> My small collection: both in number (2) and in size (36mm & 39mm). Quite happy with it!
> 
> View attachment 15495361


That blue Rolex OP is my dream watch. Perfection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

Watch Obsessive said:


> That blue Rolex OP is my dream watch. Perfection!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the kind words! I agree - it is a perfect daily driver and the blue dial is quite a lot of fun on the wrist.


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Buschyfor3 said:


> Thank you for the kind words! I agree - it is a perfect daily driver and the blue dial is quite a lot of fun on the wrist.


It's lovely. It's top of my shopping list when my lottery numbers come in. That and a month in the Maldives. I might even take the mrs with me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Updated collection, really want to add a panda chronomat next year.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Mihovil (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)

Russian collection


----------



## DForester (Aug 30, 2012)

falika said:


> Russian collection
> View attachment 15543806


@falika Those are great! Different, unique, and stylish. I especially like the hex-shaped one.


----------



## Mihovil (Jun 20, 2019)

i saw that Samurai in person and couldnt resist, im weak, but that dial its so beautiful.
-Casio Marine Gear AMW-320
-Seiko Samurai SRPE33K1
-Seiko SPB123J1


----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)

The core 1-week rotation guys - a couple of recent buys stuck in Singapore that will join soon hopefully.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

iddaka said:


> The core 1-week rotation guys - a couple of recent buys stuck in Singapore that will join soon hopefully.
> 
> View attachment 15546880


That skyflake is incredible, such a great colour. Can't wait to see the purple anordain alongside it.


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## impromptujazz (May 22, 2017)

iddaka said:


> The core 1-week rotation guys - a couple of recent buys stuck in Singapore that will join soon hopefully.


spectacular collection! never seen anything like that colorful grand seiko bottom left. you have the name/model number?


----------



## Cod Holliday (Dec 8, 2019)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 15538026


Excellent combo, don't really need anything else.


----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)

impromptujazz said:


> spectacular collection! never seen anything like that colorful grand seiko bottom left. you have the name/model number?


thanks!!
It is 9F quartz SBGX259 with a dial paint work by Chris (thedialartist - website and IG)


----------



## nedh (Sep 30, 2014)

govdubspeedgo said:


> updated, 3 watch collection, top is mine and bottom is wife's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the Sinn. Nice collection.


----------



## impromptujazz (May 22, 2017)

alright friends here's my collection-in-progress. i'd like to cap it at 4, but i'm looking to move upmarket and treat myself to a sporty black dial, likely the sinn 556i (or maybe the black bay 36). one of the seikos will have to go, which is a sad thought since i've become quite attached to each of these ~affordable~ pieces. open to thoughts/suggestions/compliments


----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

impromptujazz said:


> alright friends here's my collection-in-progress. i'd like to cap it at 4, but i'm looking to move upmarket and treat myself to a sporty black dial, likely the sinn 556i (or maybe the black bay 36). one of the seikos will have to go, which is a sad thought since i've become quite attached to each of these ~affordable~ pieces. open to thoughts/suggestions/compliments


Beautiful collection! If you are capping at 4, definitely hold onto the Seiko LM and Graph Paper Seiko 5. The visiodate is still recent production and can be easily replaced if you miss it down the line - that would be on the chopping block for me


----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)

impromptujazz said:


> alright friends here's my collection-in-progress. i'd like to cap it at 4, but i'm looking to move upmarket and treat myself to a sporty black dial, likely the sinn 556i (or maybe the black bay 36). one of the seikos will have to go, which is a sad thought since i've become quite attached to each of these ~affordable~ pieces. open to thoughts/suggestions/compliments


I like that Eterna!


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

impromptujazz said:


> alright friends here's my collection-in-progress. i'd like to cap it at 4, but i'm looking to move upmarket and treat myself to a sporty black dial, likely the sinn 556i (or maybe the black bay 36). one of the seikos will have to go, which is a sad thought since i've become quite attached to each of these ~affordable~ pieces. open to thoughts/suggestions/compliments


I think you're on the right track, a nice dark dial will compliment that collection nicely!


----------



## SlCKB0Y (Feb 6, 2013)

I have purposefully limited my collection to five for now. Check my signature for a list of these watches.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

SlCKB0Y said:


> I have purposefully limited my collection to five for now. Check my signature for a list of these watches.
> 
> View attachment 15556375





impromptujazz said:


> ...but i'm looking to move upmarket and treat myself to a sporty black dial...


I think you two need to have a chat over a beer, mix up those white and black dials


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dawalsh13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Just put money down on H.Moser Streamliner green dial. Hopefully they can deliver early next year. I can see myself getting rid of my Explorer II for Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Barakuda, but I'll miss GMT function.


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10 (Sep 30, 2016)

A few watches missing here, but this is my main rotation =)


----------



## somyp (Nov 24, 2014)

Joining those two next year will be a planet ocean as a 30th birthday gift to myself on October 7th. Speedy is my every day piece. Datejust is dress piece. Planet ocean will be every day piece. Planet ocean will be worn more if I'll be around more water for the day. Speedy if I'm cooking a lot or need to time things like bowling or workouts.

I love the datejust, but its not getting a lot of wrist time. Maybe I'll give it to a family member who would appreciate it and make my speedy a dress watch when I need one.


----------



## the.hatter (Jun 9, 2009)

My collection has swollen to 11 (includes 3 G-shocks). I think 2021 is going to be a reduction effort. 

Great to see the variety of small collections here!


----------



## cody.rioux (Apr 8, 2020)

the.hatter said:


> My collection has swollen to 11 (includes 3 G-shocks). I think 2021 is going to be a reduction effort.
> 
> Great to see the variety of small collections here!


The real question is what number do you think you'll reduce to?


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

Just enough to keep me busy.


----------



## BHWookie11 (Jun 2, 2020)

iddaka said:


> The core 1-week rotation guys - a couple of recent buys stuck in Singapore that will join soon hopefully.
> 
> View attachment 15546880


I've noticed your painted snowflake a few times on this forum and I always have to pause for a bit, it's really a stunner!

Also, a U-50, that's amazing! Then the spring drive, the Alpinist... this is a really respectable collection, and you sir, have great taste in watches.

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the.hatter (Jun 9, 2009)

cody.rioux said:


> The real question is what number do you think you'll reduce to?


I would love to get to five (including one G-shock). But that would mean selling some watches I really like, so probably not realistic.


----------



## cody.rioux (Apr 8, 2020)

One beauty, one beater. The problem is I have a three watch case so at some point this is going to have to escalate to something including a precious metal watch -- despite me self-identifying as a one-watch guy and nearly never wearing the Seaforth!


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

cody.rioux said:


> One beauty, one beater. The problem is I have a three watch case so at some point this is going to have to escalate to something including a precious metal watch -- despite me self-identifying as a one-watch guy and nearly never wearing the Seaforth!


Lovely pair. Use the third pocket in the case to store straps.


----------



## cody.rioux (Apr 8, 2020)

Trel said:


> Lovely pair. Use the third pocket in the case to store straps.


Thank you! You know, I'd love to do that but it is a gorgeous watch roll my girlfriend bought for me. She even had the colorway themed similarly to the strap I had made for my Snowflake. If I could find a way to reliably get the straps to stay wrapped on the roll without a watch attached to them. Any ideas?


----------



## cody.rioux (Apr 8, 2020)

It looks as though it really does look better when it is full. I tried a cheap rubber band, works well enough I suppose though I would like something a little more permanent. Haha.


----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)

BHWookie11 said:


> I've noticed your painted snowflake a few times on this forum and I always have to pause for a bit, it's really a stunner!
> Also, a U-50, that's amazing! Then the spring drive, the Alpinist... this is a really respectable collection, and you sir, have great taste in watches.
> Cheers!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, about a dozen wrong watch purchases has got me here 
Hoping most of these will stay for long now.


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

I will admit that I have more watches, but these 4 make up the core of my collection. The remainder are all sub $200 so I don't feel bad if they get minimal wear

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

Rickster27b said:


> Just enough to keep me busy.
> 
> View attachment 15569334


That stowa flieger.... I've been eyeing that one for years.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

Actually the Flieger is a Laco hand-wind .. Mulheim an der Ruhr ... it is also a very nice rendition of the original WWII watches. Both Stowa and Laco did make them during the war.


----------



## BHWookie11 (Jun 2, 2020)

My small collection of 5 well-loved watches. I have others, but these are the ones that stay in rotation.








A custom modded SKX013 as a beater for weekend adventures.








Hamilton Khaki Auto in 38mm as a lightweight semi-dressy field watch








My Citizen Eco-drive Blue Angels WorldTime atomic, nice grab and go quartz which is always accurate and great for traveling. 








Omega Speedmaster Automatic in 40mm and Grey dial. I love the look of the moon watch but I wanted auto and a smaller case size, this strikes the right balance for me.








Finally, the showstopper Tudor BB58 in Navy Blue. A watch that I will keep forever and make a family heirloom.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

I just picked up an unpolished 16220 Datejust, and I've owned a Speedmaster I did a Mitsukoshi dial-swap on. I'll add a Tudor diver in 2021, or Rolex 114060 in 2022.


----------



## Crewsdawg (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh why not post it here too...and get some attention like the rest of you posers!


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Small but perfectly formed.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

TJ Boogie said:


> I just picked up an unpolished 16220 Datejust, and I've owned a Speedmaster I did a Mitsukoshi dial-swap on. I'll add a Tudor diver in 2021, or Rolex 114060 in 2022.
> View attachment 15586496


Love that Speedy mod, looks great.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

TJ Boogie said:


> I just picked up an unpolished 16220 Datejust, and I've owned a Speedmaster I did a Mitsukoshi dial-swap on. I'll add a Tudor diver in 2021, or Rolex 114060 in 2022.
> View attachment 15586496


Always have loved the mitsukoshi dial speedies!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Love that Speedy mod, looks great.


Thank you Jcombs!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

TJ Boogie said:


> Thank you Jcombs!


I may need to get some more info on this mod when the time comes. I think it's more difficult and more expensive than it used to be.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> I may need to get some more info on this mod when the time comes. I think it's more difficult and more expensive than it used to be.


Once the dial and hands are procured, a good watchmaker usually won't charge too much - a couple hundred to swap dials and make sure your movement's in good shape. But you're right, the Mitsukoshi dial and hands are more expensive these days. One issue to keep in mind, is that an Omega-certified watchmaker won't do the swap, nor will they service a modded Omega, so that's also a consideration.


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

I have been holding at these four watches. I wear the GMT pretty much all of the time, the Seamaster in the summer when in or around the water, and the Oyster Quartz or the JLC as a dress watch. I might be adding a Speedmaster in 2021.


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

My three. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelo27 (Dec 23, 2020)

Hi, I'm new here. This thread is by far my favorite to read so I decided to post my own small 5 watch collection.










Beater : A simple Timex MK1 quartz that is cheap, looks good and can take a beating.

Diver : The classic SKX that I modified with a beautiful Batman ceramic bezel and a solid beads of rice bracelet. I really like it but I have a 1 brand rule so I'm looking for an affordable titanium diver to replace it.

Everyday : My latest purchase and my favorite watch, the Seiko Alpinist SPB199. I love the unique dial color, the iconic design and the pairing with the jubilee. The ultimate GADA for me.

Vintage : An Omega Geneve from the 70s with a beautiful angular design, an integrated bracelet and a thick gold plating.

Dress : A Cartier Tank with a unique tricolor dial. It's quite small but I like it and it's very elegant.


----------



## techdiamondtools (Sep 5, 2013)

horrij1 said:


> I have been holding at these four watches. I wear the GMT pretty much all of the time, the Seamaster in the summer when in or around the water, and the Oyster Quartz or the JLC as a dress watch. I might be adding a Speedmaster in 2021.
> View attachment 15613460


Wow, looks great!


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Angelo27 said:


> Hi, I'm new here. This thread is by far my favorite to read so I decided to post my own small 5 watch collection.
> 
> View attachment 15613761
> 
> ...


This is a great little collection! Lots of cool, unique pieces - well done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrplow25 (Jan 30, 2010)

I was down to 3 watch 2 years ago and now the collection swelled back to 7. Hopefully I can keep it at 7 for the foreseeable future, going for 1 in 1 out for any new purchases.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelo27 (Dec 23, 2020)

omega1300 said:


> This is a great little collection! Lots of cool, unique pieces - well done!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you !


----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)

Russian Collection:


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Still some refinement to do but this is the core atm.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

mrplow25 said:


> I was down to 3 watch 2 years ago and now the collection swelled back to 7. Hopefully I can keep it at 7 for the foreseeable future, going for 1 in 1 out for any new purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang. That's a great collection.

Also, the robot display is fantastic.


----------



## Piter De Vries (Apr 18, 2019)

The missing spot is for my Sarb017 which is being regulated.


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

Final line up for 2020.


----------



## iuprof (Feb 9, 2012)

Mine









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bwedlund (Dec 30, 2015)

It has been a while since I've posted in here, so I thought I would share a picture of the updated collection.


----------



## Milkpowder (Sep 12, 2020)

mrplow25 said:


> I was down to 3 watch 2 years ago and now the collection swelled back to 7. Hopefully I can keep it at 7 for the foreseeable future, going for 1 in 1 out for any new purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A bunch of future classics there. Lovely collection.

Sent from my Note 10+ using Tapatalk


----------



## njegos (Dec 7, 2013)

@bwedlund 
what is that chrono?


----------



## bwedlund (Dec 30, 2015)

njegos said:


> @bwedlund
> what is that chrono?


It's an OceanX Speed Racer. I just put a review of it in the affordable forum the other day if you are interested.


----------



## TeeFuce (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## dawalsh13 (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## DevineTime (May 28, 2018)

BB41, Seamaster can't decide weather I like it best on the bracelet, omega rubber, or nato, and my sbga025. I've been so impressed with the GS I plan for more in the future... also have a couple g shocks and a spb149 on the way.


----------



## MFoley1956 (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## menotii (Jan 3, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

G, diver, daily, dress.


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Here's where I'm at - a daily wear, a dressier wear, and an exercise/"beater" watch. Long-term, I might add a blue Aqua Terra or something along those lines, but I'm quite happy with this. I've probably worn the Planet Ocean about 75% of the time since I got it last summer - it's big and chunky but I love it.










the "beater"


----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)

The core


----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)

Luisli said:


> The core
> 
> View attachment 15667044
> 
> ...


Very nice 👍🏻


----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)

Simons194 said:


> Very nice ??


thank you!


----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)

Luisli said:


> thank you!


6 is a good number to work with as there is still one more to join a 7 day week 👍🏻


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

updated, top row mine button row wife's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## BurninTheDayAway (Jul 12, 2015)

govdubspeedgo said:


> updated, top row mine button row wife's
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dress, Diver, Chrono, Beater. I think you're set!

Sent from an undisclosed location.


----------



## TeeFuce (Nov 23, 2020)

Plus a Seiko baby blue monster on the way.


----------



## RayWatch (Mar 29, 2016)

Not pictured since its on my wrist Seiko SKX007


----------



## The Dark Knight (May 14, 2012)

I am pretty sure I posted on this thread before with an entirely different lineup. I sold all the "nice" watches I had then got back into the hobby. I'm the idiot who thought I'd be ok wearing my Apple Watch for the rest of my life. I also have some cheap watches (like G-shocks and Seikos) but these 3 are my core collection right now.

As to what I'd like to add... The Explorer I and a diver from Omega are on my radar.


----------



## BoriAmra (Oct 14, 2018)

Land Sky Sea for small wrist


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Rotating these three, life is good.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

I have more, but this is my core collection. Aiming to reduce to this over time.


----------



## The Dark Knight (May 14, 2012)

jfwund said:


> Here's where I'm at - a daily wear, a dressier wear, and an exercise/"beater" watch. Long-term, I might add a blue Aqua Terra or something along those lines, but I'm quite happy with this. I've probably worn the Planet Ocean about 75% of the time since I got it last summer - it's big and chunky but I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you still holding strong? This is one of my favorite 2-3 watch collections I've seen here. There is another member who's collection is an Aqua Terra and a Submariner and a G-Shock, your collection kind of just reverses the Omega and Rolex. Just really loving those Omega/Rolex pairings.


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

Slowly establishing a collection that I enjoy. Most adjusted for DayLight savings except the Seiko and a very difficult 20 year old pocket watch... I will get to them eventually.


----------



## Crewsdawg (Feb 4, 2018)

jfwund said:


> Here's where I'm at - a daily wear, a dressier wear, and an exercise/"beater" watch. Long-term, I might add a blue Aqua Terra or something along those lines, but I'm quite happy with this. I've probably worn the Planet Ocean about 75% of the time since I got it last summer - it's big and chunky but I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Similar tastes! While I always look at owning more, I certainly don't need anything else. Here's mine, minus a G Shock and a Timex.


----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)

Just got my San Martin Vintage Diver vs my one month old Explorer. 
Also owned some CasiOaks and a Seiko Ninja Turtle.


----------



## BoriAmra (Oct 14, 2018)

Land Sky Sea and Speed(Just added)









Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

BoriAmra said:


> Land Sky Sea and Speed(Just added)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great theme, you clearly have a 'type'!


----------



## nyy101 (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

The Dark Knight said:


> Are you still holding strong? This is one of my favorite 2-3 watch collections I've seen here. There is another member who's collection is an Aqua Terra and a Submariner and a G-Shock, your collection kind of just reverses the Omega and Rolex. Just really loving those Omega/Rolex pairings.


Don't know why I didn't see this before - sorry for the delayed response!

Yes, still holding strong with the PO and the Exp I. I did pick up a Helson Sharkmaster 300 for those situations where I want to wear something nicer than my solar Tuna but not a recognizably "expensive" watch like a Rolex or Omega. I still wear the PO probably 5 days/week, and the others are all on situational duty. The jury's out on whether the Helson will be a keeper or whether it's just going to be a summer fling. Long-term, I could see adding one more "nice" watch on a strap to the mix, but I'm not in any rush to change things or add something for the sake of adding something.


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

The Seamaster is just back from servicing, so I'm back to 4.










I love this thread. It's like sneaking into someone's bedroom to look through their watch box. :-o


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

Here's mine. I'm set with the 2 Omegas, the Tudor and the Seiko. I love the Hamilton but it could go in favor of a blue dial GMT on a bracelet or a Monaco. The Longines is serving as my dress watch but really wears too big for that, so it will be first to be flipped.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

danshort said:


> Here's mine. I'm set with the 2 Omegas, the Tudor and the Seiko. I love the Hamilton but it could go in favor of a blue dial GMT on a bracelet or a Monaco. The Longines is serving as my dress watch but really wears too big for that, so it will be first to be flipped.
> 
> View attachment 15853382


Love your Hamilton, great strap/dial combination!


----------



## The Dark Knight (May 14, 2012)

danshort said:


> Here's mine. I'm set with the 2 Omegas, the Tudor and the Seiko. I love the Hamilton but it could go in favor of a blue dial GMT on a bracelet or a Monaco. The Longines is serving as my dress watch but really wears too big for that, so it will be first to be flipped.
> 
> View attachment 15853382


I love this collection. The top row is what I consider an ideal trio, kind of a take on the Omega 1957 Trilogy, which I think is the core 3 sports watches for any collection (not necessarily all Omega, but just each type of watch). You've basically just swapped a Seamaster for a BB58 which I dare say is a better take on the vintage divers of that era than the anniversary Seamaster.


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

StephenR said:


> Love your Hamilton, great strap/dial combination!


Thanks! As much as I like the Hamilton, it gets neglected a bit in favor of the Speedmaster when I'm in the mood for a chrono and the BB58 when I'm in the mood for blue. If Hamilton ever makes the converter GMT with slide rule bezel in a normal size, I'll probably flip it.


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

The Dark Knight said:


> I love this collection. The top row is what I consider an ideal trio, kind of a take on the Omega 1957 Trilogy, which I think is the core 3 sports watches for any collection (not necessarily all Omega, but just each type of watch). You've basically just swapped a Seamaster for a BB58 which I dare say is a better take on the vintage divers of that era than the anniversary Seamaster.


Thanks! I appreciate the thoughts. I'm super happy with those 3 and don't ever see them going anywhere. Same goes for the Seiko - as I'll always have a Seiko diver in the collection.


----------



## jmc1080 (Sep 17, 2012)

Just received the Cartier Santos so I figured to post the state of the collection. But I think I'm done for a while.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Love this thread, so much fun taking a peek into other people's small watch-boxes.

Here's mine, I have a 'core-4', (I always forget the designation of the first one, SGD-something, I just call it the) 7N42(8070), a 6M26 dancing hands, SARB017, and a Goldfeather (with etched indices and a swirl-brushed dial).










Full disclosure: the full 'collection' is actually five when the protrek jumps in, reserved for longer stretches of camping where the barometer and sunset features are very handy long after the phone battery has died.










Taking a photo of these together made me think about how much each gets worn, if I had to trim this collection down (which I'm starting to seriously think about!) I would keep the Alpinist (it's my go-anywhere watch and has been for a solid eight years, goes great on leather, steel, canvas, nylon), the Goldfeather and Protrek. I would be happy with that three watch collection for many years to come.


----------



## emrsev (Jan 2, 2016)

Here is my small collection of watches. Latest addition is g-shock square. I like all of them.
I tried to add different types of watches while expanding my collection- vintage dress (this was my Dad's), field , diver ,chronograph and g-shock .
I don't have any defined plans for future additions to the collection yet, I think I am gonna stick with these 5 for a while.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

If I was restricted to 3... which I'm glad I'm not (though I could probably manage).


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Davybfs (Sep 14, 2020)

Well here is my very "Eclectic" collection. All of these watches have a meaning to myself and there is no rhyme nor reason to the make movement or price.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Davybfs said:


> Well here is my very "Eclectic" collection. All of these watches have a meaning to myself and there is no rhyme nor reason to the make movement or price.
> View attachment 15969332


Original thinking/curating, and all way cool. Eclectic always gets 10/10


----------



## The Dark Knight (May 14, 2012)

jmc1080 said:


> Just received the Cartier Santos so I figured to post the state of the collection. But I think I'm done for a while.
> View attachment 15946141


I really like the TT Santos. I usually don't like TT but the Santos may be my favorite execution of it.


----------



## mason8 (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tymonster (Jun 17, 2017)

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

If I had to, I could easily live with just my two Rolexes and the moonwatch as a 3 watch collection. But for now, I'm enjoying having something indie and something blue in the collection as well.


----------



## jmc1080 (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Watch Obsessive said:


> View attachment 15546940


Tell me about the SNKL's bracelet! That looks great.


----------



## KingCorkie (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

KingCorkie said:


> View attachment 16123444


I'd love to see a lume-shot of that Damasko!


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

I have worked my way down to about six watches, a couple of micro brand divers, and these two pairs.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Since posting my small collection, I've realised a couple I'd been hanging on to actually never get worn! So, I've trimmed my collection to this (only theoretically at this stage, in yet to list the others for sale). This doesn't include my Protrek which only comes out for really hard work on our property, or long camping trips, I see it more as a tool for a specific job than an accessory.


----------



## KingCorkie (Mar 23, 2018)

StephenR said:


> I'd love to see a lume-shot of that Damasko!


I don't really know how to take low light photos but came out kind of cool!


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

KingCorkie said:


> I don't really know how to take low light photos but came out kind of cool!
> 
> View attachment 16125240
> 
> View attachment 16125242


So good! I had a Citizen field watch with the same colour lume, was really fun.


----------



## Fokstom (May 22, 2017)

This is my collection. Fitted in small nice peli. Waiting for Sinn U50 MOP to complete my collection


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

jmariorebelo said:


> View attachment 16138389


Nice addition!


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

StephenR said:


> Nice addition!


Thanks!, took a while but now I'm fully happy with my trio.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

jmariorebelo said:


> Thanks!, took a while but now I'm fully happy with my trio.


It is similar to my trio above, green, blue & gold(ish!)


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Tudor, Lorier, Timex with some spare straps. Not pictured is my G Shock. All perfect for my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Think I need a different dial colored watch to add to my collection. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cuttalossa (Dec 21, 2020)

Being a blue collar guy, these two cover most bases at the moment.


----------



## BurninTheDayAway (Jul 12, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## BHWookie11 (Jun 2, 2020)

I have others in storage but I don’t count those because I plan to sell and/or give them away. 

This is my current rotation, 6 watches to cover all bases. Several “forum favorites” that I discovered thanks to WUS, but I truly love them. I’m done with purchases for a while! 










BB58 Navy as my GADA / Diver. It’s super comfortable on the wrist and can fit under the sleeves of sport coats. Works well with most work and casual situations, and can actually go diving (I plan to take it into the depths once we travel again). 










Grand Seiko SBGA211 “Snowflake” as a white dial dress piece. Technically a little to sporty for a true dress watch, but I also rarely need to wear more than a button down anyways. I love having a spring drive / sweeping seconds in my collection. 










Sinn 856 UTC as my Pilot / German / GMT watch. Great dimensions and legibility, tough case handles hikes and adventures well. 










Omega Speedmaster Auto Date in Grey Dial as my chronograph / racing watch. This was also my first Swiss watch and I plan to keep it. 










Hamilton Khaki Field Auto as a lightweight field watch. This doesn’t get as much wrist time as the others but it is so comfortable when I do wear it that I can’t bring myself to part with it. 










Finally, a Citizen Blue Angels World Time as a Quartz / Solar / Automic Time Radio-Syncing “beater”. I prefer the look over a Gshock and I feel it would still be a great watch to have during a zombie apocalypse. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

Though I have 10 watches, these five are by far my most worn and what I consider my main collection:


----------



## BurninTheDayAway (Jul 12, 2015)

Mchu004 said:


> Though I have 10 watches, these five are by far my most worn and what I consider my main collection:
> 
> View attachment 16203439


Very impressive. I can see why


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## tortugoala (Jun 15, 2018)

Pretty happy with my small collection. Diver, GMT, pilot, and ana-digi. Swiss, German, and Japanese. One solar with radio sync to keep the rest honest. I've got all my bases covered from yardwork to the office to travel to beach to camping.


----------



## Cod Holliday (Dec 8, 2019)

Mchu004 said:


> Though I have 10 watches, these five are by far my most worn and what I consider my main collection:
> 
> View attachment 16203439


Respect 👏


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

This is not my whole collection, but here's the three I wear most.


----------



## Matthew__Thomas (Oct 1, 2021)

jfwund said:


> Here's where I'm at - a daily wear, a dressier wear, and an exercise/"beater" watch. Long-term, I might add a blue Aqua Terra or something along those lines, but I'm quite happy with this. I've probably worn the Planet Ocean about 75% of the time since I got it last summer - it's big and chunky but I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the Omega


----------



## hedet (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

One of my favorite threads. I might be done for awhile..


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

Uh oh, bought my first watch in many years and am wandering out of small collection
land again:



















Yeah, 4 isn't bad but I have 2 beaters:










6 is questionable...


----------



## BHWookie11 (Jun 2, 2020)

ColinW said:


> Uh oh, bought my first watch in many years and am wandering out of small collection
> land again:
> 
> View attachment 16298683
> ...



Appreciate your affinity for GS and Omega, those are probably my two favorite brands. 

If ~6 is too many, might you consider a smaller watch box so that it looks ‘full’? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

BHWookie11 said:


> ...
> If ~6 is too many, might you consider a smaller watch box so that it looks ‘full’?
> S


Good idea. Might stop me from filling those spaces up too.


----------



## Jowens (Mar 3, 2018)

I don't consider myself a collector, or this a collection, but I am fond of Seiko divers. Here is my three piece "collection".


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

I may be a chronic flipper, but over the last few years I've gotten better at keeping the collection limited, selling before I buy something new.

(left to right: Casio G-Shock MRGB1000D, Tudor Black Bay GMT, Cartier Santos)


----------



## Cod Holliday (Dec 8, 2019)

everestx said:


> One of my favorite threads. I might be done for awhile..
> 
> View attachment 16252152
> View attachment 16252153


Your 3 watch collection is very classy.


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

Trel said:


> I may be a chronic flipper, but over the last few years I've gotten better at keeping the collection limited, selling before I buy something new.
> 
> (left to right: Casio G-Shock MRGB1000D, Tudor Black Bay GMT, Cartier Santos)
> View attachment 16303574


Well rounded.


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

Trel said:


> I may be a chronic flipper, but over the last few years I've gotten better at keeping the collection limited, selling before I buy something new.
> 
> (left to right: Casio G-Shock MRGB1000D, Tudor Black Bay GMT, Cartier Santos)
> View attachment 16303574


How are you liking the Santos?

I'm thinking of adding one to my "small collection".


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

SaoDavi said:


> How are you liking the Santos?
> 
> I'm thinking of adding one to my "small collection".


It's brilliant. Really thin, super-comfortable. Looks great. The tool-free bracelet swapping/resizing system makes everything else seem primitive. On a leather strap it's a great dress watch (get a black one to go with the brown one they come with and you have all your bases covered.)
Decently tough too. Still 100m WR.

Specs-wise it can go toe-to-toe with a lot of watches all across the spectrum and it still carries that inimitable Cartier allure.


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

I have a few others, but I now consider this my main collection.


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

scooby said:


> I have a few others, but I now consider this my main collection.
> 
> View attachment 16356682


It would take me all morning to decide what I want to wear!


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

.


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

Mistaken post...please delete the irrelevant picture in the middle of the watch pictures 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmore (Jun 16, 2020)

Beautiful watches, welcome back.


----------



## jmc1080 (Sep 17, 2012)

SOTC


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

jmc1080 said:


> SOTC
> 
> View attachment 16532783


Wow! Very nice! 👍


----------



## jmc1080 (Sep 17, 2012)

ColinW said:


> Wow! Very nice! 👍


Thanks!


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Here's my small collection of Longines . . .


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

sleepyhead123 said:


> Here's my small collection of Longines . . .


Good mix!


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

Colombia said:


> View attachment 16534561


Whoa... your wallet must be scared. You have room for more!


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

ColinW said:


> Whoa... your wallet must be scared. You have room for more!


Yes it is. I’m kicking myself in the azz now because a slot will be filled tomorrow lol


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

Colombia said:


> View attachment 16537097


Very nice! I don't see a dark dial Santos much. You obviously like dark dials. ;-)


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

ColinW said:


> Very nice! I don't see a dark dial Santos much. You obviously like dark dials. ;-)


It’s actually a darker shade of blue. Kind of hard to hit The actual color in the pics. I’ll try to take some up close photos. I do need to add some color to the collection. Any suggestions ?


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

Colombia said:


> It’s actually a darker shade of blue. Kind of hard to hit The actual color in the pics. I’ll try to take some up close photos. I do need to add some color to the collection. Any suggestions ?


Oh, your stuff is out of my league to be honest. Maybe Lange & Sohne or a Reverso?


----------



## fightintxaggies (9 mo ago)

Hello fellow watch enthusiasts! current SOTC


----------



## KyBoiler (Oct 12, 2021)

Not as fancy as some, but have only been interested in watches for about 6 months.

Overall pretty happy with them, but the Citizen Stiletto will need an upgrade once I find something interesting and have a need to wear a dress watch more than once or twice a year. It's nice and thin, but lack of AR makes it reflective and nearly useless for actually telling time.

Will add a GMT if I ever get back to traveling for work. Love the SBGN005 but not sure about spending that much or traveling with a watch that expensive. For some reason the Casio World Time digital on Vario leather sounds like a fun work travel watch, but probably too chunky for my 6.75" wrist.

Anyway, thanks for looking.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

All Seiko… with an imposter!


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

Karlisnet said:


> View attachment 16571919


Absolutely amazing...


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

After many years of relentless buying and flipping, I've managed to get myself down to 3 watches. I intend to stay at this number unless something changes in my life to the point that I frequently need a dress watch - which isn't likley. I recently sold off the remainder of my collection after purposely limiting myself to wearing these 3 watches for a couple months to see if I missed the others. I didn't - so off they went. I'm happy with my collection for once and I'm not currently shopping or lusting after anything. I've got the Planet Ocean for my daily, the Speedy as my change of pace and the Casio for weekend yard work.


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

danshort said:


> After many years of relentless buying and flipping, I've managed to get myself down to 3 watches. I intend to stay at this number unless something changes in my life to the point that I frequently need a dress watch - which isn't likley. I recently sold off the remainder of my collection after purposely limiting myself to wearing these 3 watches for a couple months to see if I missed the others. I didn't - so off they went. I'm happy with my collection for once and I'm not currently shopping or lusting after anything. I've got the Planet Ocean for my daily, the Speedy as my change of pace and the Casio for weekend yard work.
> 
> View attachment 16591761


Now that's a small collection!


----------



## Jmerrill (12 mo ago)

This is my small collection. Very much along the same thought path as above. I’m really content with the watches I have and am not looking to add anything else anytime soon. I do have this idea of a ‘3 and a G’ collection but there’s no rush. The GMT was bought pre-SS Rolex-mania and was meant to be my ‘one-and-done’. It was the watch that got me into this hobby. I’ve wanted a Pelagos for a few years and finally got one a few months ago. I’ve had the G Shock for years and it’s taken a beating. I wear whatever takes my fancy. Cheers.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Currently this:









But I'm considering moving to this:









Or possibly this:


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

danshort said:


> After many years of relentless buying and flipping, I've managed to get myself down to 3 watches. I intend to stay at this number unless something changes in my life to the point that I frequently need a dress watch - which isn't likley. I recently sold off the remainder of my collection after purposely limiting myself to wearing these 3 watches for a couple months to see if I missed the others. I didn't - so off they went. I'm happy with my collection for once and I'm not currently shopping or lusting after anything. I've got the Planet Ocean for my daily, the Speedy as my change of pace and the Casio for weekend yard work.
> 
> View attachment 16591761


I really like this, I also like that you’ve identified that you don’t (currently) have a need for a dress watch; I don’t either, but still have one that rarely gets worn, and on the odd occasion when I would have worn it (eg, dinner out with my wife) I’ve opted for something else entirely… so good on you for recognising that and adjusting your collection accordingly. 

My ideal collection looks very similar to yours (in function), a daily, a ‘mix it up’ daily, a mechanical beater and a digital _beater_ beater.


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

StephenR said:


> I really like this, I also like that you’ve identified that you don’t (currently) have a need for a dress watch; I don’t either, but still have one that rarely gets worn, and on the odd occasion when I would have worn it (eg, dinner out with my wife) I’ve opted for something else entirely… so good on you for recognising that and adjusting your collection accordingly.
> 
> My ideal collection looks very similar to yours (in function), a daily, a ‘mix it up’ daily, a mechanical beater and a digital _beater_ beater.


I almost used my bonus this year to add a Reverso to the collection - that would be my dress watch. But realized it would sit unused and those funds could be put to use for some house projects. You know, something that makes sense.


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## haganaga (Dec 23, 2015)

danshort said:


> I almost used my bonus this year to add a Reverso to the collection - that would be my dress watch. But realized it would sit unused and those funds could be put to use for some house projects. You know, something that makes sense.


I’m very much this way. I have a Nomos Orion 38 that is all the dress watch I will ever need. Rarely gets worn but I’m always glad I have it when I put it on. But every once in a while, the watch itch comes on strong and I start convincing myself I should upgrade it to a Reverso (“Perfect for smart casual!”) or Master Control Date (“Sure would be perfect for the office.”) Thankfully, reason then sets in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

haganaga said:


> I’m very much this way. I have a Nomos Orion 38 that is all the dress watch I will ever need. Rarely gets worn but I’m always glad I have it when I put it on. But every once in a while, the watch itch comes on strong and I start convincing myself I should upgrade it to a Reverso (“Perfect for smart casual!”) or Master Control Date (“Sure would be perfect for the office.”) Thankfully, reason then sets in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I upgraded my Orion 38 to a Santos as my only dressy piece.

It gets more wrist time and is a little more versatile. 



No regrets.


----------



## HeftyAccountant (Mar 29, 2021)

4 core rotation - 

GP Laureato Chrono (Panda)
IWC Spitfire Auto
BB 58 (Gilt)
Nomos Minimatik


----------



## Itgb (Oct 10, 2014)

I need some color


----------



## Auto2892 (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Auto, quartz, hand cranker, solar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clarence22 (10 mo ago)

Daily, dress, boating, and driving.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

clarence22 said:


> View attachment 16628192
> 
> 
> Daily, dress, boating, and driving.


What do you do if you have to drive to your boat, daily… in a dress?


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Use both wrists and ankles? 



StephenR said:


> What do you do if you have to drive to your boat, daily… in a dress?



Sent from Maxwell Smart’s shoe.


----------



## entropy1049 (Dec 24, 2021)

This is current. I really need to make a decision about what I want in a collection.

The Arnie will stay long after all others are gone, I wore it for fifteen years in the Navy, and it was a gift from my mom who purchased it new in 1986.

I enjoy all of these to varying extent. I think I’d like to peddle some and concentrate down to fewer.


----------



## jmc1080 (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## bunnswatch (Mar 20, 2016)

If I had to classify them... I pretty much rotate based on outfit/mood:

Summer Daily/beater - Sub
Winter daily - IWC
Weekends/Dinner, etc - Cartier


----------



## bunnswatch (Mar 20, 2016)

Karlisnet said:


> View attachment 16571919


Damn!

Trying to decide which is my fav and I cant. Great collection


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

Latest line up


----------



## RossD88 (Dec 17, 2019)

Over 2 years since my first ever post on this site, which was showing my collection in this thread:










A lot of changes have happened since I posted the above photo of my collection. 

The Aqua Terra has gone - I realised it was slightly too big for my wrist, and I also bought it with the intention of it being the watch I would wear on my wedding day. Well, that never happened and we broke up in June 2020, so some bad memories associated with it. The Hamilton Broadway has also gone as I never wore it.

The below photo shows my collection as it is now:










From L-R:

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical - purchased in November 2021 - my beater
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic - still here from before. 
Tudor BB58 - acquired brand new in April 2021 in a straight swap with my Aqua Terra at my AD. My most worn watch.
Longines Hydroconquest 39mm - purchased in December 2020 - weekend/summer watch mainly.

As you can see there is one space remaining, which will be another Aqua Terra at some point - either the 38.5mm Skyfall from 2012 (very hard to find), or the current 38mm blue dial. I'd also like to upgrade the Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic at some point, maybe to the Grand Seiko SBGW267.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 6, 2012)

Colombia said:


> View attachment 16534561


What watch case is this? This looks absolutely amazing


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Well, a few changes and a bit of an update since I last posted here as well, I have to say I’m very happy with where this is sitting at the moment. 

I’ve always loved the idea of a three watch collection, but (like a lot of you!) even when I have gotten down to my core three, it is a “3 watch plus a hidden G-Shock/protrek” collection, so I decided it was time to be completely honest, and bring that digital beast into the mix to be counted. So here is my complete current collection (save for a couple old watches that are for fixing/tinkering, but they’re just for playing with, not wearing).

L->R:
King Seiko, was up for sale along with my Goldfeather, but when it came to the crunch I just couldn’t let it go. I actually really enjoy wearing it, it has become an ‘everyday for nicer situations’, ie, if I’m just meeting with clients and not doing any actual work, or heading out with my wife.

SARB017, still a sentimental piece for me, and probably the one I would keep if I had to lose all the rest. It is a very versatile watch, from a worn vintage looking leather to a nicer leather strap, from steel bracelet to a NATO or perlon, it really can pass in most situations (that I find myself in).

SARX045, picked this one up last year and really enjoy it. It goes a long way to scratching the Aqua Terra/Grand Seiko itches. I do still occasionally pop into the Seiko Boutique to try on a GS, but I have actually been coming away appreciating the slimmer hands and indices of the Sarx. This fills a similar spot in my collection to the King Seiko, but with the case shape and larger size it has a more modern vibe. Like the Sarb, it is incredibly versatile, between the H-link Bracelet, a navy sailcloth and a deep cognac leather strap it could almost be a one-watch collection in itself.

Steeldive Willard, okay, it feels every bit a seiko, and at home in the collection, but in a way I’m glad I picked this up over a genuine Willard; firstly, having never been a fan of divers, it was an inexpensive way to dip my toes. Secondly, being so cheap and replaceable, I have no hesitations in beating the living snot out of it! It has actually become my preferred ‘day off’ watch, since there is always something rough or dirty happening on our property (almost sounds exciting when I put it like that… sadly, no…).

Casio Protrek, great camping watch, probably the one I’d grab if we had to escape zombies because of the solar charging. I actually like it most for the barometer, up in the mountains where we live I’ll use this watch as my ‘storm warning’. I’ll put this one on if I’m working outside and I sense the weather might turn a bit dicey, or just leave it on the kitchen counter with the warning activated if I’m working inside. In reality, all its functions are handled by my phone… but then I’m reminded of the time we had a storm knock out the cell towers and were without power for over a month, definitely appreciated the Protrek then!

I sometimes look at other people‘s collections and think “yeah, I would love a Chrono”, but having had a few over the years, I never really use them! In all honesty, when I do need a Chrono to time something these days, I just ask Siri!










So, to conclude that long winded summary, I am really happy with my collection at the moment. Yes, I do still look at other collections on here, or watches for sale and occasionally find one that makes me think “Ooh, that would be nice”, but when I come back to my watch box and think which one I would exchange it for, I realise that I would miss any one of these, since they all have a place and there is minimal overlap, so it just reinforces that I’m actually happy with what I have right now. …a good place to be!


----------



## bobz32 (Jul 26, 2010)

Pushing the "small" definition:


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

bobz32 said:


> Pushing the "small" definition:
> View attachment 16795729


Interesting strap choice on your JLC, I’ve got a similar looking one (although probably a vastly different price range) for my Alpinist, except it doesn’t taper, which makes it look too bulky for the size of the watch. Does yours taper? I like how it changes the aesthetic of what would usually be a purely dress watch!


----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

Current collection….. one is 22 years old and the other is about 22 days old. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobz32 (Jul 26, 2010)

StephenR said:


> Interesting strap choice on your JLC, I’ve got a similar looking one (although probably a vastly different price range) for my Alpinist, except it doesn’t taper, which makes it look too bulky for the size of the watch. Does yours taper? I like how it changes the aesthetic of what would usually be a purely dress watch!


It was one of the ones they (used to) offer from the JLC website from casa fagliano, so yes definitely a bit pricey (but it is leather backed). I love how it dresses it 'down'/gives it a good summer vibe. It tapers down to fit the JLC clasp (so I believe 20mm to 18mm but don't quote me on the taper width). I bought the watch on the brown leather strap, and plan to get a black strap for those 'dress' occasions that happen once every year or two at this point ... hah.


----------



## PNM (Jul 11, 2017)

bobz32 said:


> It was one of the ones they (used to) offer from the JLC website from casa fagliano, so yes definitely a bit pricey (but it is leather backed). I love how it dresses it 'down'/gives it a good summer vibe. It tapers down to fit the JLC clasp (so I believe 20mm to 18mm but don't quote me on the taper width). I bought the watch on the brown leather strap, and plan to get a black strap for those 'dress' occasions that happen once every year or two at this point ... hah.


It's awesome. Gives it an aristocratic yet casual vibe at the same time. Fits with the polo history. Can see this fit right in with a straw hat and spectator shoes. I remember when these straps from casa faliano came out and fell in love with them. Wear it in good health!


----------



## SwoleBrotato (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## tyd450 (Jul 28, 2017)

I am very content with this group and can't really think of anything I would want to add at the moment


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

Lovely collections


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

After 10+ years of hardcore collecting and far too much flipping, I've finally hit collection nirvana. These 3 have everything I like aesthetically in watches, they're all affordable with the Lorier being the most expensive by far. Size wise they're perfect for me, all being 36mm and under. I still spend far too much time looking at other watches but nothing has tempted me yet. I'm much more comfortable owning 3 affordable pieces after slowly creeping up the price bracket and having far too many watches over the years.

The Seiko and Lorier both have 100m WR so are perfect GADA pieces. The Timex hits the 60's vibe for me and is a great dress piece for the odd occasion I get dolled up.

This is the only one that I'm currently constantly thinking about, I've owned a few blue dials in the past and would love another one to finish things off. This is just gorgeous to me. It's expensive and importing to the UK would be pricey, which is helping my wallet stay in the girlfriend's handbag. I'm open to suggestions for something similar under £500, quartz or auto, I'm over my automatic only obsession.










Peace.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

I really love coming back to this thread, and always get excited when I see a new post! I think what I like is that most of the collections here come from years of trial and error to find what works for you, which leads to a certain level of refinement.

Personally, I’m struggling at the moment, I had my five-watch-box filled with a suitable, well-rounded (for my lifestyle) collection with minimal crossover between the pieces… but then got a good deal on a watch I’d had a casual eye on for some years, and a great deal on one I intended to flip but have started to appreciate (even though it doesn’t have a place in my lifestyle). I’ve also noticed a couple of my ‘keepers’ have been getting less and less wrist time, with me favouring just three watches, but letting those go would loose the variety they bring… I’m debating what to keep (two are a no-brainer), what to sell, and what to keep in their boxes under the bed!

Does anyone have a ‘Small Collection’, but also a couple extras stashed away in case the mood strikes for that particular watch? I had a friend visit this past weekend, he has his one and only Traser Officer, and seems so content in life… maybe ignorance IS bliss?!


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

StephenR said:


> Does anyone have a ‘Small Collection’, but also a couple extras stashed away in case the mood strikes for that particular watch?


That's cheating. lol 
Enjoy your watches and don't worry about it!


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

ColinW said:


> That's cheating. lol
> Enjoy your watches and don't worry about it!




I know, I know… I’m an over-thinker by nature, maybe I need to blindly pick one and take the rest to good-will!


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

StephenR said:


> I know, I know… I’m an over-thinker by nature, maybe I need to blindly pick one and take the rest to good-will!


I meant keep them all, actually. ;-)


----------



## AndTheMan (Jan 27, 2020)

My small collection!
Started with SKX 4 years ago (worn everyday for 2 years)
PAM510 2 years ago (worn everyday for 2 years)
Moonswatch was acquired when it came it (really nice with a quartz!)
JLC last week (Grail - worn everyday since I got it!)

Now on the hunt for a watch on steel-bracelet. Looking at Rolex's, Tudor's, Speedy... It never stops! However, very much like the Panerai oo silicone, JLC on leather and then a steel-bracelet! Keep it simple to 3 main watches


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

This is still my all time favorite WUS thread. Probably because I struggle to keep my collection small. It gives me hope. Recently updated my small mechanical collection. Sold my Sub C ND this year and added the PO and Grand Seiko SBGW231. I’m very happy with how this turned out, and dare I say, this might be it for my mechanical collection😬🤞I still plan on dabbling in affordables from time to time to spice things up, but I plan on taking a significant step aside from the hobby after 13 years of flipping. It has brought me lots of pleasure, but also plenty of worry, angst, and hassle too. Time for a break.


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

scooby said:


> This is still my all time favorite WUS thread. Probably because I struggle to keep my collection small. It gives me hope. Recently updated my small mechanical collection. Sold my Sub C ND this year and added the PO and Grand Seiko SBGW231. I’m very happy with how this turned out, and dare I say, this might be it for my mechanical collection😬🤞I still plan on dabbling in affordables from time to time to spice things up, but I plan on taking a significant step aside from the hobby after 13 years of flipping. It has brought me lots of pleasure, but also plenty of worry, angst, and hassle too. Time for a break.
> 
> View attachment 17065173


That's an end-game collection, lovely stash. I'd call it a day if that was mine. I'm with you on the worry, angst, and hassle!


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

After a few years in which the collection grew more than I would like -I guess affected by the boredom of the covid and the dark exploration of the world of micro-brands- I return to what I consider the ideal size of a collection, 10 pieces. Yes, it is never enough, but I have to admit that during this period with 20+ pieces, I have not enjoyed them as much as in the past and most importantly, I was not able to get hooked and create those ties with the pieces added to the stash. 

I know 10 must not fit with the concept of ’small collection’ of the thread for many of the colleagues, anyway, please allow me share where the consolidation of the collection brought me.










Cheers


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Here's my very small collection. 










Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

Karlisnet said:


> After a few years in which the collection grew more than I would like -I guess affected by the boredom of the covid and the dark exploration of the world of micro-brands- I return to what I consider the ideal size of a collection, 10 pieces. Yes, it is never enough, but I have to admit that during this period with 20+ pieces, I have not enjoyed them as much as in the past and most importantly, I was not able to get hooked and create those ties with the pieces added to the stash.
> 
> I know 10 must not fit with the concept of ’small collection’ of the thread for many of the colleagues, anyway, please allow me share where the consolidation of the collection brought me.
> 
> ...


Whoa... that's a serious collection...


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

jswing said:


> Here's my very small collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's perfect. Which GS is that? I know the other two. ;-)


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

ColinW said:


> That's perfect. Which GS is that? I know the other two. ;-)


Thank you. It's a SBGH277, 44GS case with hi beat movement. I realized after I posted that the picture is terrible..
Here's a slightly better pic.


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

jswing said:


> Thank you. It's a SBGH277, 44GS case with hi beat movement. I realized after I posted that the picture is terrible..
> Here's a slightly better pic.


Thanks! You're set for everything. Just need a beater.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

ColinW said:


> Thanks! You're set for everything. Just need a beater.


Funny you say that, this is arriving tomorrow. Had one years ago and it's a great quartz grab and go beater.









Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

It's like my wife says, I'm psychic!

Or was that psycho...?


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

"Small" is subjective. Based on the OP's "...limited to around four or five watches or less (counting "that beater" that no one ever includes).", I was small for years with a snowflake, Speedmaster, Seamaster and a Seiko solar beater. But over the last year or so, I've added 2 more GSs and a Hammy. In the spirit of this thread, I have failed.









It's even worse when you add the 'not-really-in-the-collection collection:









I have failed. I have failed because you have not helped me! (Picture a watch not a donut.)









Remember, watch not donut:


----------

